# Death toll of Omicron



## EvMetro

The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.


Crypto plunges when someone sneezes...or Elon Musk decides to open his mouth. 
As for omicron, too early in the game to tell how lethal it is. It seems to be spread just as easily as the common cold.

Omicron variant is just another excuse for you nutters to push your beliefs that this pandemic is a hoax and you won't do the right thing no matter what (get vaccinated, follow precautions).
It is the main reason that we can't put this virus in the rear view mirror and get on with our lives.


----------



## Synthaholic

Fauci says Omicron will not be as severe.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Crypto plunges when someone sneezes...or Elon Musk decides to open his mouth.
> As for omicron, too early in the game to tell how lethal it is. It seems to be spread just as easily as the common cold.
> 
> Omicron variant is just another excuse for you nutters to push your beliefs that this pandemic is a hoax and you won't do the right thing no matter what (get vaccinated, follow precautions).
> It is the main reason that we can't put this virus in the rear view mirror and get on with our lives.


Go ahead and post all the omicron deaths that you know of, that's what this thread is about.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

EvMetro said:


> The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.


There in the Genesis of planning another mass mail in voting fraud. Plain and simple

The truth is always so simple


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Go ahead and post all the omicron deaths that you know of, that's what this thread is about.


Addressed that in the first part of my response. Too early to tell. If you know of any, post away.
However, we both know that's not what your thread is about...is it?


----------



## EvMetro

Synthaholic said:


> Fauci says Omicron will not be as severe.


Do you have any omicron deaths to add to the thread?


----------



## westwall

Still Zero.


----------



## westwall

0


----------



## westwall

Null


----------



## westwall

None


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Addressed that in the first part of my response. Too early to tell. If you know of any, post away.
> However, we both know that's not what your thread is about...is it?


This thread is clearly about the death toll of this horrible omicron.  Please post all the omicron deaths that you know of.


----------



## westwall

Zilch


----------



## westwall

Nada


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> This thread is clearly about the death toll of this horrible omicron.  Please post all the omicron deaths that you know of.


When you know full well there have been no deaths attributed to the new variant as of yet.

So, the question is. What is the purpose of your post? All I have to draw on are your previous postings.

Let's see if you can be honest and genuine.


----------



## westwall

JackOfNoTrades said:


> When you know full well there have been no deaths attributed to the new variant as of yet.
> 
> So, the question is. What is the purpose of your post? All I have to draw on are your previous postings.
> 
> Let's see if you can be honest and genuine.







The purpose is to point out the fascist democrat response to a virus that has little to no danger.

And the count is still zero.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

westwall said:


> The purpose is to point out the fascist democrat response to a virus that has little to no danger.
> 
> And the count is still zero.


No. The purpose of the thread is the continual whining and bitching of a rabid anti-vaxxer who believes the pandemic is a hoax and that it was manufactured to defeat and depose their personal savior, Donald John Trump.
The poster knows there have been no deaths attributed to the new variant.


----------



## westwall

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No. The purpose of the thread is the continual whining and bitching of a rabid anti-vaxxer who believes the pandemic is a hoax and that it was manufactured to defeat and depose their personal savior, Donald John Trump.
> The poster knows there have been no deaths attributed to the new variant.





No, the purpose is to highlight the fascist nature of the democrat party aparatchiks who will lock down a state with all of the attendent costs to the PEOPLE of that state, for a virus that has the virulence of the common cold.

And the death count is STILL zero.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.


Another oneof your sick ass games I see. You know damned well that it is too soon to identify deaths attributed to Omicron. But you will keep pounding that qustion and when you don't get an answer, you will hold that up as proof that that we are over reacting to it.


----------



## EvMetro

Very high global risk...

GENEVA (AP) — The World Health Organization warned Monday that the global risk from the omicron variant is *“very high”*









						WHO Warns That Omicron Virus Variant Poses ‘Very High’ Risk
					

“Many of us might think we are done with COVID-19. It’s not done with us,” World Health Organization director-general Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said Monday.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Another oneof your sick ass games I see. You know damned well that it is too soon to identify deaths attributed to Omicron. But you will keep pounding that qustion and when you don't get an answer, you will hold that up as proof that that we are over reacting to it.


I don't think you are overreacting. Just post all the omicron deaths that you know of, and I'm sure it will be obvious if anybody has been overreacting to omicron.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Very high global risk...
> 
> GENEVA (AP) — The World Health Organization warned Monday that the global risk from the omicron variant is *“very high”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO Warns That Omicron Virus Variant Poses ‘Very High’ Risk
> 
> 
> “Many of us might think we are done with COVID-19. It’s not done with us,” World Health Organization director-general Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com


You do know, you're just reinforcing my belief that you started this thread not to keep track of actual deaths, but because you believe the virus is panic porn.
They've already said it seems to be more contagious than other variants. We'll have to see if it turns out to be a lion or a fuzzy little kitten.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> We'll have to see if it turns out to be a lion or a fuzzy little kitten.


Let's start by posting all the omicron deaths and keep a tally.


----------



## Donald H

Hate politics aside, it appears that there are no reported deaths from Omicron yet.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Another example of how the WHO releases statements not based on science, but chooses to sensationalize for reasons I don't know.
 On their website about Omicron - right now - they use the word "Dire" in describing the threat - but on the same page show their are ZERO known deaths despite it now being in 38 countries.

*Can you say... WTF???*


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

EvMetro said:


> The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.


And and the stupid progressives voted for Joe Biteme because Joe was going to take care of the Kung Flu.  He cant even take care of shitting in front of the Pope.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Donald H said:


> Hate politics aside, it appears that there are no reported deaths from Omicron yet.


The OP knows this. That's not why they started the thread.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

EvMetro said:


> Please post all the Omicron deaths here.


I think you already did.


----------



## Donald H

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The OP knows this. That's not why they started the thread.


I'm fully aware of why the thread was started. One would have to be braindead if he/she isn't.


----------



## EvMetro

The death toll of a third wave could be huge!


----------



## MarathonMike

There is only 2 weeks worth of data from South Africa and less than that from other countries. Early indications are Omicron is a much milder form of the virus than Delta but the next 2 weeks will give us a better picture.


----------



## EvMetro

Is Smollett a Greek letter?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You know damned well that it is too soon to identify deaths attributed to Omicron.


Lefties can attribute boating accident deaths, hang gliding deaths, and heart disease deaths to covid.  I don't think you guys will have any problem coming up with omicron deaths.  Go ahead, post them!


----------



## westwall

Stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllll

ZERO


----------



## Gracie

Nobody wants to die of a virus named after Transformers...therefore, they will not. But give CNN time.


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Another oneof your sick ass games I see. You know damned well that it is too soon to identify deaths attributed to Omicron. But you will keep pounding that qustion and when you don't get an answer, you will hold that up as proof that that we are over reacting to it.





What country are you a patriot from?  Not the land of the free, and the home of the brave.

You are from a land of the slave, and home of the coward.

But which country is that?

There are so many.


----------



## Esdraelon

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> it is too soon to identify deaths attributed to Omicron.


I've heard nothing other than it is "high risk".  Okay... at what point can we expect to get the all clear?


----------



## Donald H

This appears to be an issue of party politics but it's really a covert demonstration of fear. 

If it wasn't that then there would be little interest in Covid. 

Omicron, Delta, or other variants aside, there is good reason to fear but a lot of good reasons to not panic and reacting wrongly.


----------



## JustAGuy1

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Another oneof your sick ass games I see. You know damned well that it is too soon to identify deaths attributed to Omicron. But you will keep pounding that qustion and when you don't get an answer, you will hold that up as proof that that we are over reacting to it.



No, let's clear here. You and your ilk will over react and scream that we are killing you. You and your ilk are emotional children, nothing more.


----------



## JustAGuy1

Gracie said:


> Nobody wants to die of a virus named after Transformers...therefore, they will not. But give CNN time.



It's actually an anagram for the word "moronic", not by accident either.


----------



## EvMetro

iamwhatiseem said:


> for reasons I don't know.
> On their website about Omicron - right now - they use the word "Dire" in describing the threat


You mean they might be fear mongering?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JackOfNoTrades said:


> As for omicron, too early in the game to tell how lethal it is.


Which is exactly what every single media outlet is reporting. The OP just makes this shit up. He has not observed any "MSM" coverage. He is the fool who will refuse to read your links, if they are "MSM".

"I don't watch or read MSM!"

Same dummy: "The MSM is all lying!"

Makes sense, after a botched lobotomy.


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which is exactly what every single media outlet is reporting. The OP just makes this shit up. He has not observed any "MSM" coverage. He is the fool who will refuse to read your links, if they are "MSM".
> 
> "I don't watch or read MSM!"
> 
> Same dummy: "The MSM is all lying!"
> 
> Makes sense, after a botched lobotomy.


Go ahead and post all the omicron deaths so far in this "dire" situation that the MSM and WHO have been warning us about.  Let's keep a tally.  Go ahead, post some omicron deaths.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Go ahead and post all the omicron deaths so far in this "dire" situation that the MSM and WHO have been warning us about.


Why? I don't subscribe to your fantasies. Sounds like you need an assistant.


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why? I don't subscribe to your fantasies. Sounds like you need an assistant.


Oh, I see.  You have a long list of omicron deaths, but you are withholding them to spite me.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Go ahead and post all the omicron deaths so far in this "dire" situation that the MSM and WHO have been warning us about.  Let's keep a tally.  Go ahead, post some omicron deaths.


You started this ridiculous thread. Post one. The rest of us have already answered your question.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Oh, I see.  You have a long list of omicron deaths, but you are withholding them to spite me.


Oh I see, you made up a fantasy to be upset about and to argue against. And you will make up another one in short order. And another.


----------



## westwall

And the massive, death toll from the extremely dire OMICRON (aaaaaah) variant......is still zero.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You started this ridiculous thread. Post one. The rest of us have already answered your question.


Do you really think it is ridiculous to have a death toll thread on what the WHO describes as such a "dire" threat in the era of covid culture and fear mongering?


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh I see, you made up a fantasy to be upset about and to argue against. And you will make up another one in short order. And another.


What is the omicron death count so far?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> WHO describes as such a "dire" threat i


Lie, exaggeration, made up by you


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> What is the omicron death count so far?


Just state your point. Try it this time without a bunch of lies. Thanks.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

It seems like crypto would go up during a time of crisis. It's supposed to be a lot like gold.


----------



## westwall

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You started this ridiculous thread. Post one. The rest of us have already answered your question.





No, you haven't.  You keep dodging the question and posting up irrelevant nonsense.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

westwall said:


> No, the purpose is to highlight the fascist nature of the democrat party aparatchiks who will lock down a state with all of the attendent costs to the PEOPLE of that state, for a virus that has the virulence of the common cold.
> 
> And the death count is STILL zero.


virulence of the common cold.?? Tell that to the families of the 770,000 dead people. Tell it to the countless thousands living with the dibilitating long term effects of the disease  and tell it to all of the burned out health care workers. You people are fools!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> I don't think you are overreacting. Just post all the omicron deaths that you know of, and I'm sure it will be obvious if anybody has been overreacting to omicron.


I know what you are doing and it is shameful


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

ESDRAELON said:


> I've heard nothing other than it is "high risk".  Okay... at what point can we expect to get the all clear?


Why the fuck are you asking me?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

westwall said:


> No, you haven't.  You keep dodging the question and posting up irrelevant nonsense.


I've answered it numerous times. The OP won't admit to why they started this thread..even though I know exactly why they did.
I just want to see them type it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Lefties can attribute boating accident deaths, hang gliding deaths, and heart disease deaths to covid.  I don't think you guys will have any problem coming up with omicron deaths.  Go ahead, post them!


I get it now. You are a zombi troll bot who does not know that you are dead. I will not let you eat my brains


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Do you really think it is ridiculous to have a death toll thread on what the WHO describes as such a "dire" threat in the era of covid culture and fear mongering?


Yes. Since your question has been answered no less than a dozen times already.

Now, your turn. Be honest. What is the real point of this thread?


----------



## Turtlesoup

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The OP knows this. That's not why they started the thread.











						World Health Organization publishes the horrific death toll from the Omicron variant of COVID
					

Yes, the death toll is horrific – if you are a power-hungry totalitarian wannabe looking for an excuse to impose controls on your citizens. Brendan Cole reports for Newsweek:   The World Health Organization (WHO) has said that as of Friday, ...




					www.americanthinker.com
				




No registered deaths so far.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why? I don't subscribe to your fantasies. Sounds like you need an assistant.


You just don't want to accept the truth and prefer to smear the op.   There are no omicron listed deaths--it is a binary choice.  Either yes or no.   The answer as you are aware despite the games is NO.   No deaths have been listed so far.  I know you know how to google.









						World Health Organization publishes the horrific death toll from the Omicron variant of COVID
					

Yes, the death toll is horrific – if you are a power-hungry totalitarian wannabe looking for an excuse to impose controls on your citizens. Brendan Cole reports for Newsweek:   The World Health Organization (WHO) has said that as of Friday, ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Turtlesoup said:


> World Health Organization publishes the horrific death toll from the Omicron variant of COVID
> 
> 
> Yes, the death toll is horrific – if you are a power-hungry totalitarian wannabe looking for an excuse to impose controls on your citizens. Brendan Cole reports for Newsweek:   The World Health Organization (WHO) has said that as of Friday, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No registered deaths so far.


Wow, not much gets by you, huh? I didn't need an alt-right publication to tell me this. Again, the OP's question has been answered a dozen times already.
That's not what the thread is about.


----------



## eagle1462010

Oh shit.  We have a death report.  omicron


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I know what you are doing and it is shameful


Your post is "MORONIC"


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Yes. Since your question has been answered no less than a dozen times already.
> 
> Now, your turn. Be honest. What is the real point of this thread?


Quit with the "MORONIC" posts and post some OMICRON deaths.


----------



## EvMetro

eagle1462010 said:


> Oh shit.  We have a death report.  omicron


Lol, if he tested positive for covid, it's an Omicron death...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Another oneof your sick ass games I see. You know damned well that it is too soon to identify deaths attributed to Omicron. But you will keep pounding that qustion and when you don't get an answer, you will hold that up as *proof that that we are over reacting to it.*



  No proof needed.

  Everyone who is not deeply brainwashed or just plain stupid can clearly see it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> The death toll of a third wave could be huge!
> 
> View attachment 572101


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> virulence of the common cold.?? Tell that to the families of the 770,000 dead people. Tell it to the countless thousands living with the dibilitating long term effects of the disease  and tell it to all of the burned out health care workers. You people are fools!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I get it now. You are a zombi [sic] troll bot who does not know that you are dead. I will not let you eat my brains



  He'd starve if that was what he had to rely on for sustenance.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

EvMetro said:


> You mean they might be fear mongering?
> 
> View attachment 572113



Exactly.... the only incentive I can think of is WHO gets all of their funding from member nations (read mostly United States) and what better way to increase funding than keep the global pandemic going? If this pandemic winds down to a sniffle - WHO has a financial problem.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Your post is "MORONIC"



  Have you ever seen a post from that illiteratus that was anything but moronic?

  And have you noticed that *“omicron”* is an anagram of *“moronic”*?


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> And have you noticed that *“omicron”* is an anagram of *“moronic”*?


I suppose I might have noticed something like that...


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Quit with the "MORINIC" posts and post some OMICRON deaths.


I have posted them. Twice. So far, no deaths attributed. But it is early in the game.
Morinic? Is that one of Rick Moranis's distant cousins?

Admit it. You think it's all a hoax. Have you gotten your tracking chip injected into you yet?
Or are you one of those people who've had the shot introduced into your body "in some other way"?


----------



## Foreigner Looking In.

Still less lethal than Alec Baldwin.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> So far, no deaths attributed. But...


Lol, keep dreaming.  I'm sure plenty of folks who test positive will die in motorcycle crashes.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Quit with the "MORONIC" posts and post some OMICRON deaths.


A question foryou. Should we or should we not be taking Omicron seriously? Please include your reasoning


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Lol, keep dreaming.  I'm sure plenty of folks who test positive will die in motorcycle crashes.


How did you die Zombi Troll?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> A question foryou. Should we or should we not be taking Omicron seriously? Please include your reasoning


The WHO says there is a DIRE threat


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How did you die Zombi Troll?


Omicron


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I get it now. You are a zombi troll bot who does not know that you are dead. I will not let you eat my brains





Well that's easy as you have none.  The Omicron (AAAAAAHHHHH) variant, is not dangerous. 

Stop trying to use false data to support your claims.


----------



## Crepitus

JackOfNoTrades said:


> When you know full well there have been no deaths attributed to the new variant as of yet.
> 
> So, the question is. What is the purpose of your post? All I have to draw on are your previous postings.
> 
> Let's see if you can be honest and genuine.


That'll be the day.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Otis Mayfield said:


> It seems like crypto would go up during a time of crisis. It's supposed to be a lot like gold.


Well, cryptocurrencies are backed by the full faith and credit of some fat guy in his mom's basement with 30 video cards, while real currency is backed by the faith and credit of entire nations.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Your post is "MORONIC"


Really ? Please explain. Your problem is that you cant stand the fact that people are on to your sick,  childish and dishonest game intended to make a mockery of a legitimate public health issue


----------



## EvMetro

Maybe we can slow this wave of deaths if we lockdown and shut down the economy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Every expert on the planet: " Omicron is a variant of concern. We don't know much about it."

EvMetro : " so you're saying it's super dangerous and has killed a lot of people then"

Can't argue with stupid


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> The WHO says there is a DIRE threat


What do YOU say? Have some courage and say what YOU think


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really ? Please explain. You problem is that you cant stand the fact that people are on to your sick,  childish and dishonest game intended to make a mockery of a legitimate public health issue


If we want to slow down this wave of Omicron deaths, we will need more vaccines!  All these Omicron deaths mean that we need vax and mask mandates!


----------



## Briss

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> A question foryou. Should we or should we not be taking Omicron seriously? Please include your reasoning


I'd like to field that question.

All the information we receive comes from know liars and criminals.  Is that reason enough to doubt them, or not?


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Every expert on the planet: " Omicron is a variant of concern. We don't know much about it."
> 
> EvMetro : " so you're saying it's super dangerous and has killed a lot of people then"
> 
> Can't argue with stupid


Lol, are you having to make up quotes of me saying shit I didn't say?  Lefties gotta cheat...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Lol, are you having to make up quotes of me saying shit I didn't say?  Lefties gotta cheat...


That is exactly what you are saying. You are inventing lies that nobody told, and whining about them. because you literally have nothing else of substance to say on a topic you know less than nothing about.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What do YOU say? Have some courage and say what YOU think


The omicron wave of death is breathtaking.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

westwall said:


> Well that's easy as you have none.  The Omicron (AAAAAAHHHHH) variant, is not dangerous.
> 
> Stop trying to use false data to support your claims.


Please list your degrees in virology, immunology andpublic health and the "false data" that I posted, sinceI have not actually posted any data regarding Omicron


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> If we want to slow down this wave of Omicron deaths, we will need more vaccines!  All these Omicron deaths mean that we need vax and mask mandates!


Cut the crap Troll Bot


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That is exactly what you are saying. You are inventing lies that nobody told, and whining about them.


Making up quotes of me saying shit I didn't say is some lame ass shit.  How I wish I could debate with a lefty who doesn't just fold up like a lawn chair when the going gets tough.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Briss said:


> I'd like to field that question.
> 
> All the information we receive comes from know liars and criminals.  Is that reason enough to doubt them, or not?


know liars and criminals? Give me a fucking break! The liarsand criminals lost the last election and are gone?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> sinceI have not actually posted any data regarding Omicron


Including a death count


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Making up quotes of me saying shit I didn't say is some lame ass shit.


But you agree with it 100%, and it is literally the only terrible point you have managed to muster.  Which is why you aren't backing it now, and instead are having a baby fit. because you know I know you demonstrably are full of shit


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Including a death count


Why are you being such a moron and repeating this over and over? Not ONE poster has said it is killing a lot of people. not one person.

So why are you being such a damn moron?


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But you agree with it 100%, and it is literally the only terrible point you have managed to muster.  Which is why you aren't backing it now, and instead are having a baby fit. because you know I know you demonstrably are full of shit


Just make up quotes of me saying shit I didn't say and you can prove anything.


----------



## Briss

EvMetro said:


> All these Omicron deaths mean that we need vax and mask mandates!


You're getting soft.  You forgot about social distancing--I mean, anti-social dis--er, I mean fearful distancing.

If you were on your way outdoors after reading this, I probably just saved your life . . .


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Just make up quotes of me saying shit I didn't say and you can prove anything.


The way you made up shit the WHO and media never said. Seems like that's been the rule from post #1. Oops, now you don't like your own game.

Even more bizarre when it is apparent you agree with every word I posted, in my fake quote/conversation. But apparently THAT embarrasses you more than having a baby fit for 3 pages.  Weird.


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not ONE poster has said it is killing a lot of people. not one person.


Has anybody claimed otherwise?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Has anybody claimed otherwise?


Uh, what? haha... what is this stupidity? 

Just another embarrassingly stupid thread by you, based on a fantasy, with bizarre claims and embarrassing baby fits, but completely lacking in any actual support for any of your nonsense.

As usual.


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The way you made up shit the WHO and media never said.


Quote what you are referring to.   If you can't, just make some shit up


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uh, what? haha... what is this stupidity?
> 
> Just another embarrassingly stupid thread by you, based on a fantasy, with bizarre claims and embarrassing baby fits, but completely lacking in any actual support for any of your nonsense.
> 
> As usual.


Lol, you can't quote what you want to quote of me.  You're fucked, checkmate.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Lol, you can't quote what you want to quote of me.  You're fucked, checkmate.


Ha, yeah, you always end up in this baby fit stance in every thread you start. Every time. because your threads are moronic and based on fantasies and lies. Every time.

No go ahead, go back to crying like a little B over things nobody claimed. Over media reports that do not exist and which are products of your colon and imagination. I got nothin' for ya, crybaby.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The omicron wave of death is breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Your bullshit is breathtaking.  The question was should it be taken seriously, and why or why not But you do not want to answer that .  All that you have is bullshit, games  and lies
Click to expand...


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ha, yeah, you always end up in this baby fit stance in every thread you start. Every time. because your threads are moronic and based on fantasies and lies. Every time.
> 
> No go ahead, go back to crying like a little B over things nobody claimed. Over media reports that do not exist and which are products of your colon and imagination. I got nothin' for ya, crybaby.


Meanwhile, nobody has posted any Omicron deaths.


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ha, yeah, you always end up in this baby fit stance in every thread you start. Every time. because your threads are moronic and based on fantasies and lies. Every time.
> 
> No go ahead, go back to crying like a little B over things nobody claimed. Over media reports that do not exist and which are products of your colon and imagination. I got nothin' for ya, crybaby.


Sometimes I miss the old days when lefties would just call me a racist when they lost a debate with me, and then tell me I'm on ignore.  Progressives just keep getting more lame.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Including a death count


What is dead here is your idiotic OP


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Meanwhile, nobody has posted any Omicron deaths.


And from that you have concluded what . EXACTLY? No bullshit . Say it or shut up


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why are you being such a moron and repeating this over and over? Not ONE poster has said it is killing a lot of people. not one person.
> 
> So why are you being such a damn moron?


The answer is obvious


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Sometimes I miss the old days when lefties would just call me a racist when they lost a debate with me, and then tell me I'm on ignore.  Progressives just keep getting more lame.


No one  has lost a debate with you. Get the fuck over yourself.


----------



## EvMetro

Obviously, the only way to slow this Omicron wave of deaths is to make sure EVERYONE gets vaxxed, even if it means breaking down doors.  Vaccines are the answer to this.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No one  has lost a debate with you. Get the fuck over yourself.


Don't worry. You'll be safe from Omicron if you are fully vaxxed...


----------



## BackAgain

The omicron Covid variant death count is all the way up to zero.

Are you scared yet?


----------



## Opie

EvMetro said:


> The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.


I dropped so much money on Crypto this mornin. People panic when the price of a coin goes down in USD. I buy crypto not to trade it back for USD. Wtf would I be buying it for?


----------



## EvMetro

Patriot43 said:


> I dropped so much money on Crypto this mornin. People panic when the price of a coin goes down in USD. I buy crypto not to trade it back for USD. Wtf would I be buying it for?


Lol, same here.  Lots of great alt coins on sale.  Lefty panic theater helps!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really ? Please explain. Your problem is that you cant stand the fact that people are on to your sick,  childish and dishonest game intended to make a mockery of a legitimate public health issue





What's legit about locking down a State for a disease that is only as deadly as the common cold?


DURRRRR


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BackAgain said:


> The omicron Covid variant death count is all the way up to zero.
> 
> Are you scared yet?


So is your IQ


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

westwall said:


> What's legit about locking down a State for a disease that is only as deadly as the common cold?
> 
> 
> DURRRRR


What is legit about shameless lies?


----------



## BackAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> So is your IQ


What a demonstration of your “wit.”

When you have nothing to say or offer, you speak louder and longer. No wonder you identify as a “progressive.”


----------



## BackAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What is legit about shameless lies?


Then maybe consider not doing it, you dolt.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Obviously, the only way to slow this Omicron wave of deaths is to make sure EVERYONE gets vaxxed, even if it means breaking down doors.  Vaccines are the answer to this.


Be afraid! Be very afraid! Bidens needle Nazis ar at your door!


----------



## BackAgain

Why are these silly “liberals” and so-called “progressives” so upset that the rest of us refuse to share their terror over a nearly innocuous Covid variant?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot  wants this thread to live on, so let's do it.  Nobody has posted any omicron deaths so far.  Lefties are going to have to start looking for some heart attack victims who also test positive for covid, so they can start a tally.


----------



## eagle1462010

EvMetro said:


> @thepwants this thread to live on, so let's do it.  Nobody has posted any omicron deaths so far.  Lefties are going to have to start looking for some heart attack victims who also test positive for covid, so they can start a tally.


LOL...

I showed one.  lmao


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What is legit about shameless lies?





Name the lie, moron.


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Be afraid! Be very afraid! Bidens needle Nazis ar at your door!





You are the pussy afraid of the cold.

DURRRRR


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

westwall said:


> Name the lie, moron.


Your post that I responded to


----------



## EvMetro

westwall said:


> Name the lie, moron.


TheProgressivePatriot will NEVER specify what lie.  He can't.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot will NEVER specify what lie.  He can't.


You don't read to well do you?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What is legit about shameless lies?



  Given that you are one of this forum's biggest purveyors of such, it is on you to defend it, and not on anyone to whom you are hopelessly losing yet another argument.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

BackAgain said:


> Why are these silly “liberals” and so-called “progressives” so upset that the rest of us refuse to share their terror over a nearly innocuous Covid variant?



  They depend on that terror to manipulate and control us.  This is what the #CoronaHoax2020 has been about, from the very beginning.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You don't read to well do you?



  Your inability or unwillingness to communicate is not the fault of someone who is unable to understand what you are failing to communicate.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Just sitting back enjoying the juvenile, moronic shit show, Keep it comming


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BackAgain said:


> Why are these silly “liberals” and so-called “progressives” so upset that the rest of us refuse to share their terror over a nearly innocuous Covid variant?


You probobly also believe









						Liberty Counsel Official Calls COVID-19 Vaccines a ‘Crime Against Humanity’ | Right Wing Watch
					

As the more infectious and dangerous Delta variant of the COVID-19 virus is driving up new infections and returning some states to crisis levels of




					www.rightwingwatch.org


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You probobly [sic] also believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty Counsel Official Calls COVID-19 Vaccines a ‘Crime Against Humanity’ | Right Wing Watch
> 
> 
> As the more infectious and dangerous Delta variant of the COVID-19 virus is driving up new infections and returning some states to crisis levels of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rightwingwatch.org



  That people are being compelled against their will to be used as test subjects in dangerous medical experiments is a crime against humanity.  It is for exactly this crime that we put some German and Japanese war criminals to death at the end of World War II.  Those who have any willing part in these crimes today, deserve no better treatment than those we put to death for these crimes a couple generations ago.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> They depend on that terror to manipulate and control us.  This is what the #CoronaHoax2020 has been about, from the very beginning.


You must also believe this:









						'Prophet' Chuck Pierce: God 'Stopped the Whole World' With COVID-19 to a Deeper Relationship With Me | Right Wing Watch
					

It will likely come as a shock to many to learn that when the world shut down during the COVID-19 pandemic in 2020, it was all because God wanted to form




					www.rightwingwatch.org


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> That people are being compelled against their will to be used as test subjects in dangerous medical experiments is a crime against humanity.  It is for exactly this crime that we put some German and Japanese war criminals to death at the end of World War II.  Those who have any willing part in these crimes today, deserve no better treatment than those we put to death for these crimes a couple generations ago.


Good fucking grief!!  Get help!


----------



## BackAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You probobly also believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty Counsel Official Calls COVID-19 Vaccines a ‘Crime Against Humanity’ | Right Wing Watch
> 
> 
> As the more infectious and dangerous Delta variant of the COVID-19 virus is driving up new infections and returning some states to crisis levels of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rightwingwatch.org


I smell your evasion.


----------



## BackAgain

TheProgressivePussyhat is looking for his long lost balls. Let’s help it out. 

The ProgressivePussyhat:  are you one of those claiming that this Omicron Variant of the COVID-19 virus is a significant threat?  

Is it as bad as the Delta variant or worse?

Do you think we should all now submit to government “mandates” for additional booster shots?  Maybe every year. Now?

How about masks?  Double them up?

Maybe you think we should shut down all public gatherings and schools and malls and sports venues and bars and restaurants?

Tell us. We really want to hear your views on all such matters.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You must also believe this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Prophet' Chuck Pierce: God 'Stopped the Whole World' With COVID-19 to a Deeper Relationship With Me | Right Wing Watch
> 
> 
> It will likely come as a shock to many to learn that when the world shut down during the COVID-19 pandemic in 2020, it was all because God wanted to form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rightwingwatch.org



  You have not the faintest vestige of power nor authority to dictate what I must or must not believe.

  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BackAgain said:


> TheProgressivePussyhat is looking for his long lost balls. Let’s help it out.
> 
> The ProgressivePussyhat:  are you one of those claiming that this Omicron Variant of the COVID-19 virus is a significant threat?
> 
> Is it as bad as the Delta variant or worse?
> 
> Do you think we should all now submit to government “mandates” for additional booster shots?  Maybe every year. Now?
> 
> How about masks?  Double them up?
> 
> Maybe you think we should shut down all public gatherings and schools and malls and sports venues and bars and restaurants?
> 
> Tell us. We really want to hear your views on all such matters.


What the fuck is wrong with you??! Pay attention. It has beed said several times that we do not yet know exactly what we are dealing with. If it proves to behighly transmissable and/or that it causes serious illness and /or it is able to circumvent the immunity derived from natural of vaccine induced immunity, then yes do all of those things. Save lives. Deal with it. And I will tell you another thing, by and large, varients develop and spread because of dumb fuck who wont get vaxxed , wont mask up  and wont excercise other common sense precautions. Now wipe the spit off of your chin and get a grip









						We won’t know how bad omicron is for another month
					

Gene sequencing gave an early alert about the latest covid variant. But we'll only know if omicron is a problem by watching it spread.




					www.technologyreview.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BackAgain said:


> I smell your evasion.


Do you? What exactly am I evading?


----------



## BackAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you??! Pay attention. It has beed said several times that we do not yet know exactly what we are dealing with. If it proves to behighly transmissable and/or that it causes serious illness and /or it is able to circumvent the immunity derived from natural of vaccine induced immunity, then yes do all of those things. Save lives. Deal with it. And I will tell you another thing, by and large, varients develop and spread because of dumb fuck who wont get vaxxed , wont mask up  and wont excercise other common sense precautions. Now wipe the spit off of your chin and get a grip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We won’t know how bad omicron is for another month
> 
> 
> Gene sequencing gave an early alert about the latest covid variant. But we'll only know if omicron is a problem by watching it spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.technologyreview.com


The question you “ask” is much more appropriately directed at folks like you, you twit. Speaking of which:

just answer the question. Are you amongst those who CURRENTLY believes based on the damn little we know about Omicron variant, that we NEED to be alarmed?


----------



## BackAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Do you? What exactly am I evading?


Answering simple questions. Instead of just addressing the topic, you ignorantly suggested that I probably believe — whatever.  Pure deflection by you.  As you know.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BackAgain said:


> The question you “ask” is much more appropriately directed at folks like you, you twit. Speaking of which:
> 
> just answer the question. Are you amongst those who CURRENTLY believes based





BackAgain said:


> The question you “ask” is much more appropriately directed at folks like you, you twit. Speaking of which:
> 
> just answer the question. Are you amongst those who CURRENTLY believes based on the damn little we know about Omicron variant, that we NEED to be alarmed?


YES. We need to be "alarmed" That does not mean an immediate and total lockdown. We need to be vigilant and ready to act if necessary. We need to take precautions in the meantime- like getting vaxxed and masking.  Do you have a problem with any of that? If that is not a good enough answere for you , too fucking bad. You people think in ridgid, concrete terms- all or nothing/black and white- which is the antihesis of the ability to engage in critical thinking and to deal with nuances and uncertainty, and that in tern distiguishes high function and intelligent people from morons. I've got you pegged. Deal with it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BackAgain said:


> Answering simple questions. Instead of just addressing the topic, you ignorantly suggested that I probably believe — whatever.  Pure deflection by you.  As you know.


SWhttps://www.technologyreview.com/2021/12/01/1040802/how-bad-will-omicron-get/?utm_source=pocket-newtabost


BackAgain said:


> Answering simple questions. Instead of just addressing the topic, you ignorantly suggested that I probably believe — whatever.  Pure deflection by you.  As you know.


See post 151 and lets see if you can come up with a reasonable response, or, if all that you can do is to continue to bait me and accuse me of deflection


----------



## BackAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> YES. We need to be "alarmed" That does not mean an immediate and total lockdown. We need to be vigilant and ready to act if necessary. We need to take precautions in the meantime- like getting vaxxed and masking.  Do you have a problem with any of that? If that is not a good enough answere for you , too fucking bad. You people think in ridgid, concrete terms- all or nothing/black and white- which is the antihesis of the ability to engage in critical thinking and to deal with nuances and uncertainty, and that in tern distiguishes high function and intelligent people from morons. I've got you pegged. Deal with it.


Finally. A left winger who can answer a direct question. Never mind that I don’t agree with your answer. I’m more impressed with the fact that you had the gumption to at least offer a direct answer.

Given what little we know of the Omicron variant so far, I see zero reason for alarm.  

In fact, I think we need to be more alarmed at how our government has been seeking to USE this pandemic as a tool for suppression of our rights.  Maybe I’m an outlier. I have had my first shot, my first booster and my second booster.  Purely as a courtesy to others, I’ll even wear a mask in public (indoor) places except when dining.

I’m fine with being properly cautious. But I draw the line at alarm. And one more thing:  I do seriously doubt the official numbers here in the USA. I believe lots of “COVID deaths” were nothing more than non covid-caused deaths which happened to include some weak, tangential and Irrelevant spurious connection to COVID.


----------



## westwall

Ummmmmmm.........still zero


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> YES. We need to be "alarmed" That does not mean an immediate and total lockdown. We need to be vigilant and ready to act if necessary. We need to take precautions in the meantime- like getting vaxxed and masking.  Do you have a problem with any of that? If that is not a good enough answere [sic] for you , too fucking bad. You people think in ridgid [sic], concrete terms- all or nothing/black and white- which is the antihesis [sic] of the ability to engage in critical thinking and to deal with nuances and uncertainty, and that in tern distiguishes [sic] high function and intelligent people from morons. I've got you pegged. Deal with it.



  Believing and obeying lying politicians when they tell you that you should allow yourself to be injected with dangerous experimental drugs, to _“protect”_ you from a disease that poses nowhere near the credible threat to your health health or safety that those drugs do…

  Believing and those same lying politicians when they tell you to wear a mask to _“protect”_ you and others from a virus, that has gaps in it that are literally hundreds of times bigger than the virus that you're supposed to believe it will protect anyone from…

  Believing and obeying these same lying politicians when they tell you that your businesses and employers need to be shut down, and you need to sacrifice your freedom, your ability to make a living, and so on, to _“protect”_ you from this disease…

  These are not signs of critical thinking.  These are indications of one who stupidly, blindly believes and obeys whatever lies he is told, without the intellect or courage to dare to open his eyes, and see the proof that is right in front of his face that he is being lied to and manipulated by those who have only malevolent intentions and motives.  That is the most exact possible opposite of critical thinking.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> See post 151 and lets see if you can come up with a reasonable response, or, if all that you can do is to continue to bait me and accuse me of deflection



  Once again, referring back to a post that was complete bullshit when it was first written does not make it any less bullshit when you refer back to it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Meanwhile, nobody has posted any Omicron deaths.


Why would they? It's nobody's job to support your embarrassing fantasy. It's yours. Which, of course , you have not done and cannot do.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bob Blaylock said:


> You have not the faintest vestige of power nor authority to dictate what I must or must not believe.


Good grief, you're like a 6 year old


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why would they? It's nobody's job to support your embarrassing fantasy. It's yours. Which, of course , you have not done and cannot do.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> View attachment 572597


Yes, that's the fantasy. We know. You started an embarrassingly stupid thread on it. Wait, that's redundant. You started a thread. Better.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Let's see if you can be honest and genuine.


I think you have your answer.


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, that's the fantasy. We know. You started an embarrassingly stupid thread on it. Wait, that's redundant. You started a thread. Better.


It gives me deep pleasure to start threads that are too politically inconvenient for lefties to answer.


----------



## Coyote

iamwhatiseem said:


> Another example of how the WHO releases statements not based on science, but chooses to sensationalize for reasons I don't know.
> On their website about Omicron - right now - they use the word "Dire" in describing the threat - but on the same page show their are ZERO known deaths despite it now being in 38 countries.
> 
> *Can you say... WTF???*


Whatever it ends up being, death rates lag behind infection rates and hospitalization rates. Kind of early to make predictions.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> It gives me deep pleasure to start threads that are too politically inconvenient for lefties to answer.


To answer what? You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Coyote said:


> Kind of early to make predictions.


That's why nobody has. EvMetro  is the crazy guy on the park bench, swatting at flies that nobody else can see.


----------



## HenryBHough

Just in time to lockdown Christmas.

Would Xiden dare to lock down Ramadan?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

HenryBHough said:


> Just in time to lockdown Christmas.


Just for you, though. Public safety, and all that.


----------



## EvMetro

Coyote said:


> Kind of early to make predictions.


How long do you think it takes for somebody to die of covid?  Do you know how long it's been since omicron showed up?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

BackAgain said:


> Finally. A left winger who can answer a direct question. Never mind that I don’t agree with your answer. I’m more impressed with the fact that you had the gumption to at least offer a direct answer.
> 
> Given what little we know of the Omicron variant so far, I see zero reason for alarm.
> 
> In fact, I think we need to be more alarmed at how our government has been seeking to USE this pandemic as a tool for suppression of our rights.  Maybe I’m an outlier. I have had my first shot, my first booster and my second booster.  Purely as a courtesy to others, I’ll even wear a mask in public (indoor) places except when dining.
> 
> I’m fine with being properly cautious. But I draw the line at alarm. And one more thing:  I do seriously doubt the official numbers here in the USA. I believe lots of “COVID deaths” were nothing more than non covid-caused deaths which happened to include some weak, tangential and Irrelevant spurious connection to COVID.


Fine .Don't be "alarmed" It's a matter of what onemeans by alarmed. I explained that to me it means being aware of a potential danger and being prpared to deal with it. Apparently to you it means panick. I am not panicing,

As far as your conspiracy theories  about the governemtn using Covid to control us and inflated numbers go, that is just paranoid bullshit. You have to stop getting your news from Alex Jones,


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> How long do you think it takes for somebody to die of covid?  Do you know how long it's been since omicron showed up?


You tell us smart ass know it all


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> It gives me deep pleasure to start threads that are too politically inconvenient for lefties to answer.


Get the fuck over yourself. The question has been answered.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You tell us smart ass know it all


I'm not surprised at your ignorance.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Get the fuck over yourself. The question has been answered.


Ok, go ahead and post the current omicron death count then.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Ok, go ahead and post the current omicron death count then.


Fuck off troll. You are a pathetic broken record/ You seem to get off on embarassing your self.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Get the fuck over yourself. The question has been answered.


Right. EvMetro   doesn't seem to understand a simple principle that most grown ups have learned:

"That's a lie" is a sufficient and complete refutation to his unsourced, embarrassing lies.

He is like one of those morons that demands everyone PROVE he did not have lunch with Bigfoot.


----------



## EvMetro

westwall said:


> Zilch


Zip


----------



## EvMetro

Omicron Death Toll Across 38 Countries: 0​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Has anyone ever seen a grown man work so hard to make zero points?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

iamwhatiseem said:


> Another example of how the WHO releases statements not based on science, but chooses to sensationalize for reasons I don't know.
> On their website about Omicron - right now - they use the word "Dire" in describing the threat - but on the same page show their are ZERO known deaths despite it now being in 38 countries.
> 
> *Can you say... WTF???*


In 38 countries, and around long enough to have racked up a considerable death count by now if it were even remotely close to the original in terms of danger.


----------



## EvMetro

Yep, we're going to need lots of vaccines and boosters to get ahead of this one, folks...


----------



## Big_John

Death toll is zero right now....   heck zero hospitalizations.

.........


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Has anyone ever seen a grown man work so hard to make zero points?


That begs one very important question.

Are you grown yet?


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Has anyone ever seen a grown man work so hard to make zero points?


You have posted  ZERO deaths.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> You have posted  ZERO deaths.


So? Oops, you forgot to make a point again.


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So? Oops, you forgot to make a point again.


Zero. Zip. Zilch.  Roll out the vaccines and boosters, folks.


----------



## Indeependent

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Crypto plunges when someone sneezes...or Elon Musk decides to open his mouth.
> As for omicron, too early in the game to tell how lethal it is. It seems to be spread just as easily as the common cold.
> 
> Omicron variant is just another excuse for you nutters to push your beliefs that this pandemic is a hoax and you won't do the right thing no matter what (get vaccinated, follow precautions).
> It is the main reason that we can't put this virus in the rear view mirror and get on with our lives.


Omicron has already proven to be a 2 day cold.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Zero. Zip. Zilch.  Roll out the vaccines and boosters, folks.


Oops, forgot to make a point again.


----------



## eagle1462010

Don't see any yet.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Indeependent said:


> Omicron has already proven to be a 2 day cold.


Is that what the epidemiologists, virologists, and immunologists are saying? I mean, if so, great.


----------



## EvMetro

What lefties need to do to get this omicron death toll going is to just average all covid deaths that have occurred since the arrival of omicron.  If there have been 5000 claimed covid deaths, then claim that there have been 5000 covid deaths since this dangerous new mutation arrived.  Kinda make it look like the regular covid deaths are omicron deaths, right?

The other way is to just use the tried and true method of counting automobile accident deaths as omicron deaths if the corpses also happen to test positive for omicron.


----------



## EvMetro

Just in, official WHO omicron death count!









						World Health Organization publishes the horrific death toll from the Omicron variant of COVID
					

Yes, the death toll is horrific – if you are a power-hungry totalitarian wannabe looking for an excuse to impose controls on your citizens. Brendan Cole reports for Newsweek:   The World Health Organization (WHO) has said that as of Friday, ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> What lefties need to do to get this omicron death toll going is to just average all covid deaths that have occurred since the arrival of omicron.  If there have been 5000 claimed covid deaths, then claim that there have been 5000 covid deaths since this dangerous new mutation arrived.  Kinda make it look like the regular covid deaths are omicron deaths, right?
> 
> The other way is to just use the tried and true method of counting automobile accident deaths as omicron deaths if the corpses also happen to test positive for omicron.


Oh look, embarrassing paranoid fantasy.


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, embarrassing paranoid fantasy.


I suppose lefties could just start adding numbers to the death toll, regardless of what is really going on, right?  They can just make up numbers and then report on them so that other MSM sources will have something to quote, right?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> suppose lefties could just start adding numbers to the death toll, regardless of what is really going on, right?


Maybe in your embarrassing paranoid fantasies.


----------



## BackAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Fine .Don't be "alarmed" It's a matter of what onemeans by alarmed. I explained that to me it means being aware of a potential danger and being prpared to deal with it. Apparently to you it means panick. I am not panicing,
> 
> As far as your conspiracy theories  about the governemtn using Covid to control us and inflated numbers go, that is just paranoid bullshit. You have to stop getting your news from Alex Jones,


Alarmed has it’s own meaning. That’s why I’m not alarmed. As I said, a level of appropriate caution is fine. But alarm includes fear.  It’s silly to be alarmed or fearful of this variant given what we know so far.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BackAgain said:


> It’s silly to be alarmed or fearful of this variant given why we know so far.


Which is not.much. That is why smart people urge caution.


----------



## BackAgain

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Fine .Don't be "alarmed" It's a matter of what onemeans by alarmed. I explained that to me it means being aware of a potential danger and being prpared to deal with it. Apparently to you it means panick. I am not panicing,
> 
> As far as your conspiracy theories  about the governemtn using Covid to control us and inflated numbers go, that is just paranoid bullshit. You have to stop getting your news from Alex Jones,


Also, you need to stop denying what is going on just because the American version of Pravda hasn’t granted you permission to think for yourself.


----------



## BackAgain

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which is not.much. That is why smart people urge caution.


Try to keep up, Farty. Being cautious is not the same as being alarmed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

EvMetro said:


> Very high global risk...
> 
> GENEVA (AP) — The World Health Organization warned Monday that the global risk from the omicron variant is *“very high”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO Warns That Omicron Virus Variant Poses ‘Very High’ Risk
> 
> 
> “Many of us might think we are done with COVID-19. It’s not done with us,” World Health Organization director-general Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



WHO = Xi's sock puppets


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which is not.much. That is why smart people urge caution.


Zilch.  I sure hope you have your vaccines and boosters, this omicron situation is "dire"...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Zilch.  I sure hope you have your vaccines and boosters, this omicron situation is "dire"...


What is 'dire' about it is what we do not know about it. Which is a lot. Everything, in your case.


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What is 'dire' about it is what we do not know about it. Which is a lot. Everything, in your case.


Don't worry, you are immune from omicron since you are fully vaxxed... NOT!


----------



## Big_John

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What is 'dire' about it is what we do not know about it. Which is a lot. Everything, in your case.



Ridiculous.... Omicron has been around for at least 3 months, maybe more.  It has been gene sequenced a ton already and we know how it has behaved with African patients.  We know it makes people sick with 2+ pokes and there have been no hospitalizations.  Its a really bad Cold so far.

You conspiracy folks to offer why.......


----------



## Briss

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The liarsand criminals lost the last election and are gone?


I'm talking about tony, the CDC, the FDA, Pfizer, and J&J.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> It gives me deep pleasure to start threads that are too politically inconvenient for lefties to answer.


No, it gives you great pleasure to troll with your anti-vaxx rhetoric. And keep trolling even after your question was already answered.

We get it. You don't want to get vaccinated. As I've told other people who hold the same views as you, eventually, your luck will run out.
And you better hope it *IS* omicron..compared to delta or something possibly worse.


----------



## westwall

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No, it gives you great pleasure to troll with your anti-vaxx rhetoric. And keep trolling even after your question was already answered.
> 
> We get it. You don't want to get vaccinated. As I've told other people who hold the same views as you, eventually, your luck will run out.
> And you better hope it *IS* omicron..compared to delta or something possibly worse.






We aren't anti vax you little liar you.  We are anti fascist mandate.

Learn the dif.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

westwall said:


> We aren't anti vax you little liar you.  We are anti fascist mandate.
> 
> Learn the dif.


Well, let's see. I wasn't speaking to you directly. The OP is anti-vaxx.
Stop using words that you have no idea of their meaning.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No, it gives you great pleasure to troll with your anti-vaxx rhetoric. And keep trolling even after your question was already answered.
> 
> We get it. You don't want to get vaccinated. As I've told other people who hold the same views as you, eventually, your luck will run out.
> And you better hope it *IS* omicron..compared to delta or something possibly worse.


How is that jab working out against omicron?  Yea, we need more jabs, lol...


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Well, let's see. I wasn't speaking to you directly. The OP is anti-vaxx.
> Stop using words that you have no idea of their meaning.


I had more jabs just in boot camp than most folks get in a lifetime.  That much again for all the countries I served in during desert storm.  I'm also the greatest supporter of mRNA technology on this forum.


----------



## westwall

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Well, let's see. I wasn't speaking to you directly. The OP is anti-vaxx.
> Stop using words that you have no idea of their meaning.





No, they aren't.  You stop lying.


----------



## marvin martian

EvMetro said:


> The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.



Alec Baldwin has killed more people than Omicron as of today.


----------



## EvMetro

marvin martian said:


> Alec Baldwin has killed more people than Omicron as of today.


Yah know...  if the victim tests positive for Omicron, Baldwin could have a strong defense in court.  She could be counted as an omicron death, which would get the omicron death count going, AND prove Alec is innocent!  Two birds, one stone!


----------



## marvin martian

EvMetro said:


> Yah know...  if the victim tests positive for Omicron, Baldwin could have a strong defense in court.  She could be counted as an omicron death, which would get the omicron death count going, AND prove Alec is innocent!  Two birds, one stone!



Why not? The left have already seriously suggested that "a Trump supporter" loaded Alec's gun with live ammo before handing it to him.


----------



## EvMetro

There is only one way we can stop the omicron death wave:


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Yah know...  if the victim tests positive for Omicron, Baldwin could have a strong defense in court.  She could be counted as an omicron death, which would get the omicron death count going, AND prove Alec is innocent!  Two birds, one stone!


You really don't have to work so hard at convincing us that you are stupid


----------



## 1srelluc

*Dec. 5, 2021......The World Health Organization (WHO) has said that as of Friday, there have been no fatalities linked to Omicron but warned it could take several weeks to determine how infectious the new COVID-19 variant is.
*
_*The WHO's assurance comes as the new variant first detected in South Africa last week has now been recorded in 38 countries. In the United States, at least 29 cases of Omicron across 11 states have been reported. 

World Health Organization publishes the horrific death toll from the Omicron variant of COVID*_

Dems are sad.....Of course NY is acting retarded as usual. 

I suspect Delta deaths will soon disappear (like flu deaths) only to be replaced by Omicron and the Covid MK-Whatever variant after that.....It's the only way the dems can try to control us though they are finding out we are on to them.....They will find out even more come November.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

EvMetro said:


> The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.


Zero I think is the only correct answer. But of course math is racist so I could be wrong


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> How is that jab working out against omicron?  Yea, we need more jabs, lol...


Sorry, they don't make one that will restore your reason and compassion.
I'm afraid there is no cure for what ails you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

1srelluc said:


> *Dec. 5, 2021......The World Health Organization (WHO) has said that as of Friday, there have been no fatalities linked to Omicron but warned it could take several weeks to determine how infectious the new COVID-19 variant is.*
> 
> _*The WHO's assurance comes as the new variant first detected in South Africa last week has now been recorded in 38 countries. In the United States, at least 29 cases of Omicron across 11 states have been reported.
> 
> World Health Organization publishes the horrific death toll from the Omicron variant of COVID*_
> 
> Dems are sad.....Of course NY is acting retarded as usual.
> 
> I suspect Delta deaths will soon disappear (like flu deaths) only to be replaced by Omicron and the Covid MK-Whatever variant after that.....It's the only way the dems can try to control us though they are finding out we are on to them.....They will find out even more come November.


You are jndeed being controlled but not by the Democrats. You are being controlled by ignorance and misinformation that you suck up like a dry sponge


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Don't worry, you are immune from omicron since you are fully vaxxed... NOT!


So?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

1srelluc said:


> *Dec. 5, 2021......The World Health Organization (WHO) has said that as of Friday, there have been no fatalities linked to Omicron but warned it could take several weeks to determine how infectious the new COVID-19 variant is.*
> 
> _*The WHO's assurance comes as the new variant first detected in South Africa last week has now been recorded in 38 countries. In the United States, at least 29 cases of Omicron across 11 states have been reported.
> 
> World Health Organization publishes the horrific death toll from the Omicron variant of COVID*_
> 
> Dems are sad.....Of course NY is acting retarded as usual.
> 
> I suspect Delta deaths will soon disappear (like flu deaths) only to be replaced by Omicron and the Covid MK-Whatever variant after that.....It's the only way the dems can try to control us though they are finding out we are on to them.....They will find out even more come November.


Such embarrassing, paranoid delusion


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

marvin martian said:


> Why not? The left have already seriously suggested that "a Trump supporter" loaded Alec's gun with live ammo before handing it to him.


Can you document that ? Least you be called a liar


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Don't worry, you are immune from omicron since you are fully vaxxed... NOT!


You are posting shit that even you don't believe. You are just being sarcastic in a pathetic sort of way that does not become you


----------



## 1srelluc

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are jndeed being controlled but not by the Democrats. You are being controlled by ignorance and misinformation that you suck up like a dry sponge


Meh, a perfectly healthy co-worker (fully-vaxxed) died of the Covid a few weeks back, two weeks ago a friend's son died of the covid, he was un-vaxxed.....It's a crap shoot.

The wife was hospitalized a week with the covid, my daughter got it and showed few symptoms.....I never got as much as a sniffle.....Again, a crap shoot.

I discussed the matter with my doctor and he said flat-out he was not telling anyone what to do one way or the other because he did not trust any of the politicized info being put out there by the government and suggested I go with my common sense. 

Me and mine chose to get vaxxed when one got full FDA approval because that made some sense to me.....So my common sense tells me to believe _what makes sense and discount the rest._

Now since 87% (and I'm being very generous) of what wild-eyed dems have to say about the covid or pretty much anything else makes no sense one can only rationalize that anything they have to say around the covid is said only for their benefit and to pay it no mind.

Don't blame me, your people were the ones going on about the "Trump vaccine" being unsafe till you found that you could control huge segments of the population (and even the voting process) by pimping it so why would anyone with a lick of common sense believe a word you turds have to say?

Dems have a total lack of credibility across the board and the voting public knows it......Enjoy the bloodletting come next November, it's going to be fuckin' epic.


----------



## EvMetro

I just did a search for omicron death rate to see if we had anything yet, and came across the result below.  I was wondering how long it would take for lefties to start manipulating headlines in order to get the omicron death count going, lol.  We are still at zero omicron deaths, in spite of what is shown in the headline below.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

1srelluc said:


> Meh, a perfectly healthy co-worker (fully-vaxxed) died of the Covid a few weeks back, two weeks ago a friend's son died of the covid, he was un-vaxxed.....It's a crap shoot.
> 
> The wife was hospitalized a week with the covid, my daughter got it and showed few symptoms.....I never got as much as a sniffle.....Again, a crap shoot.


Thank you forconfirming that you are controlled by misinformation and lies No one ever said that you can't die even if fully vaxxed and no one said that everyone who is notvaxxed will get it. Your little a anecdots are meningless in the face of overwhelming scientific and statistical evidence that your odds of getting Covid, getting seriously sick, or dying are a lot lower if vaxxed. No a crap shoot


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

1srelluc said:


> I discussed the matter with my doctor and he said flat-out he was not telling anyone what to do one way or the other because he did not trust any of the politicized info being put out there by the government and suggested I go with my common sense.


So your doc is also a victim


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

1srelluc said:


> Now since 87% (and I'm being very generous) of what wild-eyed dems have to say about the covid or pretty much anything else makes no sense one can only rationalize that anything they have to say around the covid is said only for their benefit and to pay it no mind.


Holy shit! Really? That is insane!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

1srelluc said:


> Don't blame me, your people were the ones going on about the "Trump vaccine" being unsafe till you found that you could control huge segments of the population (and even the voting process) by pimping it so why would anyone with a lick of common sense believe a word you turds have to say?


We said that it was unsafe before clinical trials were completed. That controll shit is wearing thin. You seem to also suffer from paranoia


----------



## 1srelluc

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Holy shit! Really? That is insane!!


LOL....I believe you have the insane shoe on the wrong foot there Cletus.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

1srelluc said:


> LOL....I believe you have the insane shoe on the wrong foot there Cletus.


Sure Bubble Boy. Keep swallowing the bullshit and washing it down with Clorox


----------



## EvMetro

Step right up folks, and get your vaccine!  Vaccines will save you from dying from omicron!  Drug companies are working around the clock right now to get the omicron jab ready! Literally.  They really are.  You can't make this kind of shit up.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Step right up folks, and get your vaccine!  Vaccines will save you from dying from omicron!  Drug companies are working around the clock right now to get the omicron jab ready! Literally.  They really are.  You can't make this kind of shit up.


Still swatting at those imaginary flies, like a crazy person.


----------



## EvMetro

As for the omicron death toll so far, I believe we are still at zero.  Better hurry up and get your vaccine!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Excellent advice. Get your vaccines.


----------



## EvMetro

Vaccines and boosters are the only way to evade this massive omicron death wave!  I can't wait until they have an omicron jab available!  Vaccines will save you!


----------



## eagle1462010

EvMetro said:


> I just did a search for omicron death rate to see if we had anything yet, and came across the result below.  I was wondering how long it would take for lefties to start manipulating headlines in order to get the omicron death count going, lol.  We are still at zero omicron deaths, in spite of what is shown in the headline below.
> 
> View attachment 573207


Fear Porn articles.  Word it to say deaths and try to associate it with Omicron.  Our media is complete GARBAGE.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Fear Porn articles.  Word it to say deaths and try to associate it with Omicron.  Our media is complete GARBAGE.


Haha, you dummies just both proved yourselves wrong.  Good God, what a hilariously stupid thread.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


>


Only smart people will get vaccinated.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Only smart people will get vaccinated.


Goof for them.  lmao


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Goof for them.  lmao


Yes, good for them. They meet a basic standard of intelligence and humanity one might expect from a 9 year old.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Yes, good for them. They meet a basic standard of intelligence and humanity one might expect from a 9 year old.


Sounds good then.  You happy.  That's all that matters.  So.........Since you got the jab.  Have you developed anything unusual.  Like maybe growing a 3rd testicle or something.  lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Sounds good then. You happy.


Not totally. Still dealing with the pandemic of the unvaccinated fuckheads.


----------



## Briss

eagle1462010 said:


> Since you got the jab.  Have you developed anything unusual.


Everyone who gets the experimental injection develops an unhealthy fear of the unprotected?


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not totally. Still dealing with the pandemic of the unvaccinated fuckheads.


Nice slogan.  Complete BS.  but nice slogan.

I heard you are the superspreaders.  No........not Kamala Super Spreader.......everyone knows that........but that you turkeys get the shot and spread the vid like hell.  Think there was a 2015 study about it from the NIH that people like you ignore.

Anyways.  I'm glad you are brave.  To take the jab and be the mouse.  That is AWESOME.  We'll be watching you for a few years to see if you turn into the elephant man.  Good Luck.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Complete BS.


Wrong, liar. The data shows what it shows.


----------



## eagle1462010

Briss said:


> Everyone who gets the experimental injection develops an unhealthy fear of the unprotected?


Maybe.  They were MOONBATS before the jab.  Not sure if that is amplified.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Briss said:


> Everyone who gets the experimental injection develops an unhealthy fear of the unprotected?


Nothing unhealthy about avoiding death


----------



## Briss

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Nothing unhealthy about avoiding death


Oh hell yeah!  That 1% survivability rate speaks for itself, doesn't it?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Nothing unhealthy about avoiding death


Do you have some omicron deaths to add to the omicron death toll?


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Not totally. Still dealing with the pandemic of the unvaccinated fuckheads.


Yea, this omicron pandemic is horrifying.  The only way to save yourself from the omicron death wave is to get the latest vaccine, right?


----------



## EvMetro

Still no deaths?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Do you have some omicron deaths to add to the omicron death toll?











						Omicron Wave Sees South Africa’s Weekly Excess Deaths Almost Double
					






					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Omicron Wave Sees South Africa’s Weekly Excess Deaths Almost Double
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com


Just like clockwork.  I predicted that lefties would do this, lol.

Post 192:

Evmetro:

"What lefties need to do to get this omicron death toll going is to just average all covid deaths that have occurred since the arrival of omicron. If there have been 5000 claimed covid deaths, then claim that there have been 5000 covid deaths since this dangerous new mutation arrived. Kinda make it look like the regular covid deaths are omicron deaths, right?

The other way is to just use the tried and true method of counting automobile accident deaths as omicron deaths if the corpses also happen to test positive for omicron."


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Just like clockwork.  I predicted that lefties would do this, lol.
> 
> Post 192:
> 
> Evmetro:
> 
> "What lefties need to do to get this omicron death toll going is to just average all covid deaths that have occurred since the arrival of omicron. If there have been 5000 claimed covid deaths, then claim that there have been 5000 covid deaths since this dangerous new mutation arrived. Kinda make it look like the regular covid deaths are omicron deaths, right?
> 
> The other way is to just use the tried and true method of counting automobile accident deaths as omicron deaths if the corpses also happen to test positive for omicron."


How do you explainthe surgein S Africa? Personally I don't give a fuck whether they are Omicron deaths or not so I have nothing to prove It does not change my position that you need to get vaxxed and take other precautions


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Just like clockwork.  I predicted that lefties would do this, lol.
> 
> Post 192:
> 
> Evmetro:
> 
> "What lefties need to do to get this omicron death toll going is to just average all covid deaths that have occurred since the arrival of omicron. If there have been 5000 claimed covid deaths, then claim that there have been 5000 covid deaths since this dangerous new mutation arrived. Kinda make it look like the regular covid deaths are omicron deaths, right?
> 
> The other way is to just use the tried and true method of counting automobile accident deaths as omicron deaths if the corpses also happen to test positive for omicron."


As I predicted the other day, you already know the answer to your question and are just trolling.
Sad.


----------



## eagle1462010

Nope.  Don't see any deaths from Omicron yet.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How do you explainthe surgein S Africa? Personally I don't give a fuck whether they are Omicron deaths or not so I have nothing to prove It does not change my position that you need to get vaxxed and take other precautions



  It's South Africa.

  The burned remains of a gasoline-soaked tire around a decedent's neck is a _“comorbidity”_ to a #CoronaHoax death.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's South Africa.
> 
> The burned remains of a gasoline-soaked tire around a decedent's neck is a _“comorbidity”_ to a #CoronaHoax death.


Get a grip Bobby Boy!!


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How do you explainthe surgein S Africa? Personally I don't give a fuck whether they are Omicron deaths or not so I have nothing to prove It does not change my position that you need to get vaxxed and take other precautions


You got owned in post 258.  Have you no shame?


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> As I predicted the other day, you already know the answer to your question and are just trolling.
> Sad.


I I see, you do not have any omicron deaths to post, and you resent this.   Why don't you go borrow some deaths from some other death toll to add to this thread?  See post 258 for how to do this.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's South Africa.
> 
> The burned remains of a gasoline-soaked tire around a decedent's neck is a _“comorbidity”_ to a #CoronaHoax death.


It is breathtaking how he tried to come up with omicron deaths as specified in post 258.  I'm not surprised that lefties would cheat like he did, but it is even more vile when his attempted deception was already spelled out in advance.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> You got owned in post 258.  Have you no shame?


Really? That's all you got? We'll see who owns who

You're just running from the fact that you can't explain the surge in deaths that corresponds to the emergence of Omicron in S Africa

Furthermore you can't refute the fact that there are more cases overall, with the emegence of Omicron and that is is likely more transmissable-facts that are as important as deaths- yet  you keep moroniclly harping on mortality rates to the exclusion ofother factors

And you can't explain how Omicron deaths-or lack there of if that is the case -  should impact Covid policy and specifically vaccine policy. Yet you are clumsily implying that if there are deaths that can be tied to Omicron we need not worry about such measures.  In fact, it is apparent that you don't have the integrety or courage to actually come out say and what it is that you belive about how to deal with Covid

Clearly you don't have a clue as to how to present an argument and try to cover that fact  up by idiotic  trolling. Have you no shame ? Never mind, I know theanswer


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> It is breathtaking how he tried to come up with omicron deaths as specified in post 258.  I'm not surprised that lefties would cheat like he did, but it is even more vile when his attempted deception was already spelled out in advance.


I posted an acticle that shows a correlation between a spike in  deaths and the onset of Omicron. Which you cant explain. If you had half of a fucking brain you would have countered that correlation does not equal causation which I agree with. I posted that in part to see just how stupid you are, and now I know

Instead of engaging and debating like an adult, all that you can do is attack and insult, while avoiding the presentation of any actual ideas as to what we should be doing.

 I made it clear that I have no stake in proving that people are dying from Omicron. Peole aresuffering and dying from Covid regaless of the varient. YOU cannot explain why it matters what varient is killing people or what effect it has on vaccine policy but you moroniclly keep harping on it and try to portray us as desparate to prove thagt Omicron is killing people You are truely pathetic


----------



## eagle1462010

Post 192 nailed it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really? That's all you got? We'll see who owns who
> 
> You're just running from the fact that you can't explain the surge in deaths that corresponds to the emergence of Omicron in S Africa
> 
> Furthermore you can't refute the fact that there are more cases overall, with the emegence of Omicron and that is is likely more transmissable-facts that are as important as deaths- yet  you keep moroniclly harping on mortality rates to the exclusion ofother factors
> 
> And you can't explain how Omicron deaths-or lack there of if that is the case -  should impact Covid policy and specifically vaccine policy. Yet you are clumsily implying that if there are deaths that can be tied to Omicron we need not worry about such measures.  In fact, it is apparent that you don't have the integrety or courage to actually come out say and what it is that you belive about how to deal with Covid
> 
> Clearly you don't have a clue as to how to present an argument and try to cover that fact  up by idiotic  trolling. Have you no shame ? Never mind, I know theanswer


What is damned funny eagle1462010


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Briss said:


> Everyone who gets the experimental injection develops an unhealthy fear of the unprotected?


Nothing unhealthy aboutt it. Fear is a survival mechanism. Stay the fuck away from me. I got jabbed X 3 and I'm doing fine


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> Post 192 nailed it.


Thank you for confirming that you are just as brain dead as Metro


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Briss said:


> Oh hell yeah!  That 1% survivability rate speaks for itself, doesn't it?


Your madeup lie speaks for you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Yea, this omicron pandemic is horrifying.  The only way to save yourself from the omicron death wave is to get the latest vaccine, right?


It's the delta variant causing the trouble right now. Damn you are dumb. You start threads on this topic all the time and STILL know nothing about it. Embarrassing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's South Africa.
> 
> The burned remains of a gasoline-soaked tire around a decedent's neck is a _“comorbidity”_ to a #CoronaHoax death.


Why be such an embarrassing liar?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Nothing unhealthy aboutt [sic] it. Fear is a survival mechanism. Stay the fuck away from me. I got jabbed X 3 and I'm doing fine



  If your three shots are really doing any good to protect you, then why do you need to be afraid of someone who was smart enough not to let them inject this dangerous experimental shit into him?

  And how many times are you going t let them frighten and brainwash you into letting them inject this shit into you, before you start to wise up and realize how you're being scammed?

  Of course, you come across as the sort who, over your life, has probably taken enough assorted mind-destroying drugs that this shit is nothing to you; perhaps that is why you cannot understand the prudent caution of those of us who are much more careful about what drugs we will ever take, and for what reasons.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Why be such an embarrassing liar?



  Why are you asking me?

  Have a look in the mirror, and ask yourself.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bob Blaylock said:


> If your three shots are really doing any good to protect you, then why do you need to be afraid of someone who was smart enough not to let them inject this dangerous experimental shit into him?
> 
> And how many times are you going t let them frighten and brainwash you into letting them inject this shit into you, before you start to wise up and realize how you're being scammed?
> 
> Of course, you come across as the sort who, over your life, has probably taken enough assorted mind-destroying drugs that this shit is nothing to you; perhaps that is why you cannot understand the prudent caution of those of us who are much more careful about what drugs we will ever take, and for what reasons.
> 
> View attachment 573787


Haha, now you have to invent fantasies to keep yourself terrified. Sad.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> If your three shots are really doing any good to protect you, then why do you need to be afraid of someone who was smart enough not to let them inject this dangerous experimental shit into him?


I am not afraid . I am cautious as any rational person would be. There are breakthrough infections, especially with the Omicrom varient. I got the Pfizer vaxx which is fully approved. Get the fuck over it. Nothing dangerou about it. No side effects at all and it has been weeks now


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> And how many times are you going t let them frighten and brainwash you into letting them inject this shit into you, before you start to wise up and realize how you're being scammed?


You are the one who is brainwashed, scammed  and frightened. And quite possibly soon to be dead


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Of course, you come across as the sort who, over your life, has probably taken enough assorted mind-destroying drugs that this shit is nothing to you; perhaps that is why you cannot understand the prudent caution of those of us who are much more careful about what drugs we will ever take, and for what reasons.


There is a difference between prudent caution and irrational paranoia.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really? That's all you got? We'll see who owns who
> 
> You're just running from the fact that you can't explain the surge in deaths that corresponds to the emergence of Omicron in S Africa
> 
> Furthermore you can't refute the fact that there are more cases overall, with the emegence of Omicron and that is is likely more transmissable-facts that are as important as deaths- yet  you keep moroniclly harping on mortality rates to the exclusion ofother factors
> 
> And you can't explain how Omicron deaths-or lack there of if that is the case -  should impact Covid policy and specifically vaccine policy. Yet you are clumsily implying that if there are deaths that can be tied to Omicron we need not worry about such measures.  In fact, it is apparent that you don't have the integrety or courage to actually come out say and what it is that you belive about how to deal with Covid
> 
> Clearly you don't have a clue as to how to present an argument and try to cover that fact  up by idiotic  trolling. Have you no shame ? Never mind, I know theanswer


Looks like EvMetro has left the building and is on the run. Totally out of bullshit. Check Mate


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are the one who is brainwashed, scammed  and frightened. *And quite possibly soon to be dead*



  From a disease with a 99.7%+ recovery rate.  Of all the plausible ways I might be harmed or killed, this disease isn't even on the radar.  I'm much more likely to be killed or injured in a traffic accident, or a work-related accident, or in any number of other mundane ways, than I am to be significantly harmed by this disease.

  You're the one who has been deceived into being deathly afraid of what amounts to a common cold; and scared by this fake threat into surrendering your freedom and your health, and into letting them inject dangerous experimental drugs into you.  You're the one demanding that other also be similarly scared, and similarly abused.

  Now, tell me again, which of us is the one who is brainwashed, scammed, and frightened?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bob Blaylock said:


> From a disease with a 99.7%+ recovery rate.


Liar.


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Looks like EvMetro has left the building and is on the run. Totally out of bullshit. Check Mate


How many dead from Omicron?  lmao


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar.



  Look in the mirror.

  If anything, that 99.7%+ estimate is very much on the pessimistic side.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bob Blaylock said:


> Look in the mirror.
> 
> If anything, that 99.7%+ estimate is very much on the pessimistic side.


Shameless liar, has to double down on his lie, because orange pile


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> How many dead from Omicron?  lmao


I don't care The question is how many dead from Covid


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I don't care The question is how many dead from Covid


Then you are in the wrong thread.


----------



## MisterBeale

_I feel awful. It's Omicron season and I still have my Delta decorations up._


----------



## EvMetro

Anybody have any omicron deaths to post?  What is the death toll up to now?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Anybody have any omicron deaths to post?  What is the death toll up to now?


See post 267 you miserable troll


----------



## eagle1462010

Nope can't see any.


----------



## EvMetro

eagle1462010 said:


> Nope can't see any.


Lol, not even the ones that TheProgressivePatriot tried to borrow from the regular covid tally to create an omicron tally.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> See post 267 you miserable troll



  A post that was complete bullshit when it was first written will still be bullshit no matter how many times you refer back to it.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> A post that was complete bullshit when it was first written will still be bullshit no matter how many times you refer back to it.


His post post 267 also came after post 258 where he was caught with his hand in the cookie jar.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Lol, not even the ones that TheProgressivePatriot tried to borrow from the regular covid tally to create an omicron tally.


How many times do I have to tell you dumb fucks that I no interest in proving that there are Omicron deaths. There are Covid deaths. I have asked you what you think should be dome about COVID and you wont answer the question, because to do so would require you to admit that you don't think that anything should be done. You are a sniviling coward


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How many times do I have to tell you dumb fucks that I no interest in proving that there are Omicron deaths.


This thread is specifically about omicron deaths, dumb fuck.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> This thread is specifically about omicron deaths, dumb fuck.


You can't discuss Omicrn without discussing Covid in general. Omicron is Covid . But I understand, you don't want to talk about Covid even though there are documented deaths - because yoiu are too much of a wimp and a coward to admit that you are opposed to doing the things needed to combat it


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You can't discuss Omicrn without discussing Covid in general.


Yes I can.  That's what the thread is about.  As predicted early in the thread, you went to covid in general in order to come up with omicron deaths.  Lefties cannot resist the urge to cheat.


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You can't discuss Omicrn without discussing Covid in general. Omicron is Covid . But I understand, you don't want to talk about Covid even though there are documented deaths - because yoiu are too much of a wimp and a coward to admit that you are opposed to doing the things needed to combat it


Show me the Omicron deaths.


----------



## marvin martian

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You can't discuss Omicrn without discussing Covid in general. Omicron is Covid . But I understand, you don't want to talk about Covid even though there are documented deaths - because yoiu are too much of a wimp and a coward to admit that you are opposed to doing the things needed to combat it


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Yes I can.  That's what the thread is about.  As predicted early in the thread, you went to covid in general in order to come up with omicron deaths.  Lefties cannot resist the urge to cheat.


Bullshit. How many times do I have to tell you- I do not give a flying fuck whether or not there are Omicron deaths. YOU are evading the real issue and I think that you know what it is. Coward! 

Answere the question: Do you or do you not support the vaccines and mask wearing for COVID??  Stop running from it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> Show me the Omicron deaths.


You people need to give it a fucking rest! If there are no confirmed Omicron deaths, does it mean that we don't need the vax or masks?


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You people need to give it a fucking rest! If there are no confirmed Omicron deaths, does it mean that we don't need the vax or masks?


I will tell you anything you want to know after you tell me how many male children you have sodomized.


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You people need to give it a fucking rest! If there are no confirmed Omicron deaths, does it mean that we don't need the vax or masks?


Even an idiot gets shit right once and a while.  Was that an accidental correct answer from you.......


----------



## boedicca

The ultimate death count of Omicron is going to be the Commie Wet Dream of enslaving the entire planet under their Globalist QR Surveillance Tyranny.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bullshit. How many times do I have to tell you- I do not give a flying fuck whether or not there are Omicron deaths. YOU are evading the real issue and I think that you know what it is. Coward!
> 
> Answere the question: Do you or do you not support the vaccines and mask wearing for COVID??  Stop running from it.


How long till you bring Trump into the thread?  Jan 6th?  ANYTHING but what the thread is about, right?


----------



## MisterBeale

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> there are no confirmed Omicron deaths





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> it mean that we don't need the vax or masks


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> Even an idiot gets shit right once and a while.  Was that an accidental correct answer from you.......


WHAT??! It was a question.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

MisterBeale said:


>


You fraudulently edited my post! Watch that shit.  I said:
You people need to give it a fucking rest!* If *there are no confirmed Omicron deaths, does it mean that we don't need the vax or masks?


----------



## MisterBeale

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You fraudulently edited my po! Watch that shit I said:
> You people need to give it a fucking rest!* If *there are no confirmed Omicron deaths, does it mean that we don't need the vax or masks?


And I agreed.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> How long till you bring Trump into the thread?  Jan 6th?  ANYTHING but what the thread is about, right?


How long before you admit that you think we are just trying to hype up the pandemic, and that you oppose all measures to combat Covid, and that you are just using the lack of documented Omicron deaths to that end? You won't because you are a spineless COWARD


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Bob Blaylock

This post contains no point of any value at all.

  However, by the rules established by TheProgressivePatriot, I intend to refer back to it multiple times.  By the very rules that he has tried to establish, when I do refer back to this post, TheProgressivePatriot will be obligated to treat it as if I had made some very profound and convincing point here.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

boedicca said:


> The ultimate death count of Omicron is going to be the Commie Wet Dream of enslaving the entire planet under their Globalist QR Surveillance Tyranny.


Good grief! You people are over the edge. Q has infected your brains  and is causing it to atrophy


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> This post contains no point of any value at all.
> 
> However, by the rules established by TheProgressivePatriot, I intend to refer back to it multiple times.  By the very rules that he has tried to establish, when I do refer back to this post, TheProgressivePatriot will be obligated to treat it as if I had made some very profound and convincing point here.


What rules Bobby Boy? You have never made a profound or convincing point. NEVER


----------



## boedicca

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Good grief! You people are over the edge. Q has infected your brains  and is causing it to atrophy




Oh blah blah blah so sleepy......zzzzz.  You.Are.Boring.And.Dumb.

You Prog Loonies are thoroughly gaslit and unacquainted with actual science of virology.

But go ahead. Your lifetime subscription to the Vaxx Immunity as a Service is going to be a carnival of adverse reaction delights!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What rules Bobby Boy? You have never made a profound or convincing point. NEVER



  See Post 315 in this thread.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

boedicca said:


> Oh blah blah blah so sleepy......zzzzz.  You.Are.Boring.And.Dumb.
> 
> You Prog Loonies are thoroughly gaslit and unacquainted with actual science of virology.
> 
> But go ahead. Your lifetime subscription to the Vaxx Immunity as a Service is going to be a carnival of adverse reaction delights!


No adverse reactions yet and no Covid. But please feel free to share your vast knowledge virology and while your at it, explain why most people who die are unvaxxed.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> See Post 315 in this thread.


That says nothing. Spit it out. Are you boys bitching because I have been insisting that Omicron has to be discussed in the context of the wider Covid issue? TO damned bad.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> That says nothing. Spit it out. Are you boys bitching because I have been insisting that Omicron has to be discussed in the context of the wider Covid issue? TO damned bad.



See Post 315 in this thread.


----------



## EvMetro

Any omicron deaths yet?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Anybody have any omicron deaths to post?  What is the death toll up to now?


Still swatting those imaginary flies.


----------



## Briss

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your madeup lie speaks for you.


Your inability to recognize sarcasm speaks for you.


----------



## Briss

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Still swatting those imaginary flies.


On the contrary.  You're not imaginary.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Briss said:


> Your inability to recognize sarcasm speaks for you.


I mean the lie behind the sarcastic comment. Try to keep up, son.


----------



## Briss

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I mean the lie behind the sarcastic comment. Try to keep up, son.


No, really.  It's a fact that many treat this thing as if the survivability rate is 1% instead of the actual 99+%.  Are you one them?

Too hard a question?  Have somewhere else you need to be?


----------



## Briss

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I mean the lie behind the sarcastic comment. Try to keep up, son.


Are you a mask-wearer?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Briss said:


> It's a fact that many treat this thing as if the survivability rate is 1% instead of the actual 99+%


Well, that's just absurd. 

Did you see military medical help is being called in, in some States? Must just be a ruse.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

eagle1462010 said:


> Even an idiot gets shit right once and a while.  Was that an accidental correct answer from you.......



  A stopped clock has a much better record of accuracy than TheOppressiveFaggot has.


----------



## EvMetro

I started this thread almost a week ago, still no omicron deaths.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> I started this thread almost a week ago, still no omicron deaths.


Please tell us.......If there are no deaths attributed to Omicron, what are implications for overall Covid policy and practices, including vaccines and masks. 

Stop being such a coward and answere the question. I know very well why you wont but you dont have the guts to admit it. You will just hid beind your "this is about Omicron"  bullshit


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Please tell us.......If there are no deaths attributed to Omicron, what are implications for overall Covid policy and practices, including vaccines and masks.
> 
> Stop being such a coward and answere the question. I know very well why you wont but you dont have the guts to admit it. You will just hid beind your "this is about Omicron"  bullshit


Wrong, this is not an omicron death.  Nice try though.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Please tell us.......If there are no deaths attributed to Omicron, what are implications for overall Covid policy and practices, including vaccines and masks.
> 
> Stop being such a coward and answere the question. I know very well why you wont but you dont have the guts to admit it. You will just hid beind your "this is about Omicron"  bullshit



  See Post 315 in this thread.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Wrong, this is not an omicron death.  Nice try though.


I am wrong about what, Coward. ?? Still hiding behind you usual bullshit.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am wrong about what, Coward. ?? Still hiding behind you usual bullshit.


Wrong, this is not an omicron death either.  Grab another handful of shit to throw against the wall.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Wrong, this is not an omicron death either.  Grab another handful of shit to throw against the wall.


Get the fuck out of here Coward. You do not make a damned bit of sense. You are stuck on stupid


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Get the fuck out of here Coward. You do not make a damned bit of sense. You are stuck on stupid


That shit did not stick.  Keep throwing more shit against the wall if you want to have something stick.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Get the fuck out of here Coward. You do not make a damned bit of sense. You are stuck on stupid





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Coward!!



  See Post 315 in this thread.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> That shit did not stick.  Keep throwing more shit against the wall if you want to have something stick.


Coward!!


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Coward!!


Nope, this is not an omicron death.  Grab another handful of shit.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Nope, this is not an omicron death.  Grab another handful of shit.


Coward! You don't have the spine to admit that you are anti vaxx, anti mask and that you think that Omicrom is just some made up bullshit. Anyone who cant stand by their convictions is beyond pathetic. It is obvious what this obsession with Omicrom is about and the only people who you are fooling are the moronic minions ho think like you


----------



## EvilCat Breath

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You people need to give it a fucking rest! If there are no confirmed Omicron deaths, does it mean that we don't need the vax or masks?


Yes.  Yes it does.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Tipsycatlover said:


> Yes.  Yes it does.


Really? That is pretty stupid. Covid is still here !!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Coward! You don't have the spine to admit that you are anti vaxx, anti mask and that you think that Omicrom is just some made up bullshit. Anyone who cant stand by their convictions is beyond pathetic. It is obvious what this obsession with Omicrom is about and the only people who you are fooling are the moronic minions ho think like you


Nope!  This is not an omicron death either.  Grab another handful of shit.


----------



## boedicca

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Coward! You don't have the spine to admit that you are anti vaxx, anti mask and that you think that Omicrom is just some made up bullshit. Anyone who cant stand by their convictions is beyond pathetic. It is obvious what this obsession with Omicrom is about and the only people who you are fooling are the moronic minions ho think like you



Coward!  You don't have the courage to admit that you have been turned into a Lab Rat for Life by Big Pharma and Big Government.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really? That is pretty stupid. Covid is still here !!


Not for long.  Vaccinations have not stopped it.  Masks are like masturbation.  It feels good but won't get you pregnant.  Omicron is the only thing that can end covid.  The same thing that happened to the Spanish flu.  It mutated and mutated until it finally mutated into a flu that kills flus.  A couple of days with the sniffles, no hospitalizations, NO serious illness no deaths.  An immunity to all covid varients.  The big disaster is, no pharma company can make a buck.  That's what they are screaming about.  Politicians that invested in pharma, goosing hysteria are threatened with losing their shorts.

Omicron doubles every three days.  In six months it will saturate the world.   It's a very short time to make the big grab.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Coward! You don't have the spine to admit that you are anti vaxx, anti mask and that you think that Omicrom [sic] is just some made up bullshit. Anyone who cant stand by their convictions is beyond pathetic. It is obvious what this obsession with Omicrom [sic] is about and the only people who you are fooling are the moronic minions ho think like you



  See Post 315 in this thread.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tipsycatlover said:


> Not for long.  Vaccinations have not stopped it.  Masks are like masturbation.  It feels good but won't get you pregnant.  Omicron is the only thing that can end covid.  The same thing that happened to the Spanish flu.  It mutated and mutated until it finally mutated into a flu that kills flus.  A couple of days with the sniffles, no hospitalizations, NO serious illness no deaths.  An immunity to all covid varients.  The big disaster is, no pharma company can make a buck.  That's what they are screaming about.  Politicians that invested in pharma, goosing hysteria are threatened with losing their shorts.
> 
> Omicron doubles every three days.  In six months it will saturate the world.   It's a very short time to make the big grab.


Hope so and quick before the idiots jab for it and make it mutate again.


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How long before you admit that you think we are just trying to hype up the pandemic, and that you oppose all measures to combat Covid, and that you are just using the lack of documented Omicron deaths to that end? You won't because you are a spineless COWARD


*the lack of documented Omicron deaths*

Someone is using undocumented information?
*THE IRONY!*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Tipsycatlover said:


> Not for long.  Vaccinations have not stopped it.  Masks are like masturbation.  It feels good but won't get you pregnant.  Omicron is the only thing that can end covid.  The same thing that happened to the Spanish flu.  It mutated and mutated until it finally mutated into a flu that kills flus.  A couple of days with the sniffles, no hospitalizations, NO serious illness no deaths.  An immunity to all covid varients.  The big disaster is, no pharma company can make a buck.  That's what they are screaming about.  Politicians that invested in pharma, goosing hysteria are threatened with losing their shorts.
> 
> Omicron doubles every three days.  In six months it will saturate the world.   It's a very short time to make the big grab.


Horseshit. Yes the Spanish flu sort of burned itself out but no one knows why and only after 50 M people died

And.....


> Pandemics vary wildly from each other, and it is hard to make any definitive conclusions from past pandemics that apply to ours.
> 
> However, there are things we can learn from past pandemics — the effectiveness of locking down and social distancing, for example. Perhaps one could even say that it is likely that our pandemic will last about a year since most pandemics seem to run their course in this time frame.
> 
> But having a likely time frame for COVID-19 should not give us a sense of complacency — we are still facing a major pandemic, and if we really want to learn lessons from the past, one of them is that a lot of people can die in a very short time frame.


As I pointed out before, you people whine about big pharma making bucks on Covid but you are the same people that had no problem with the health care industry preying on the public with garbage insurance policies, annual and lifetime caps on coverage, and denial of coverage for pre existing conditions among other abuses, and fought against the Affordable Care Act designed to end those practices. How do you explain that?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> Hope so and quick before the idiots jab for it and make it mutate again.


Bullshit! I havedocumented right here that while the virus may occaisionally mutate in response to the vaxx, the major cause for mutations is the fact the people with no immunity provide a ready host for varients. Stop lying!


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bullshit! I havedocumented right here that while the virus may occaisionally mutate in response to the vaxx, the major cause for mutations is the fact the people with no immunity provide a ready host to varients. Stop lying!


For once don't take the jab and let this weak ass variant run it's course idiot.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> For once don't take the jab and let this weak ass variant run it's course idiot.


You are the idiot. We still have Delta and the orriginal Covid among us. How many dead before it "runs its course"??


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are the idiot. We still have Delta and the orriginal Covid among us. How many dead before it "runs its course"??


LOL

WTF does it have to do with Omicron.?  Nothing.  And the tally for OMICRON is ZERO DEATHS.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Horseshit. Yes the Spanish flu sort of burned itself out but no one knows why and only after 50 M people died
> 
> And.....
> 
> As I pointed out before, you people whine about big pharma making bucks on Covid but you are the same people that had no problem with the health care industry preying on the public with garbage insurance policies, annual and lifetime caps on coverage, and denial of coverage for pre existing conditions among other abuses, and fought against the Affordable Care Act designed to end those practices. How do you explain that?


Shitstain obamacare was garbage from the beginning.  Covid has become a death cult.  The only proper name to call true believers life yourself is Branch Covidians.  Death cult.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> WTF does it have to do with Omicron.?  Nothing.  And the tally for OMICRON is ZERO DEATHS.


These are true believers in a death cult headed by Saint Fauci of the science.


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are the idiot. We still have Delta and the orriginal Covid among us. How many dead before it "runs its course"??


Are you retarded as well as a sexual pervert?
People who have had the shot(s) and a booster have caught COVID.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are the idiot. We still have Delta and the orriginal Covid among us. How many dead before it "runs its course"??



  See Post 315 in this thread.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Tipsycatlover said:


> Shitstain obamacare was garbage from the beginning.  Covid has become a death cult.  The only proper name to call true believers life yourself is Branch Covidians.  Death cult.


That does not address the issue! Regardless of your opinion of Obama Care, why is it that you people will decry the profits being made on Covid, but are willing to overlook the profiteering and abuses by the health care indudtry in many other ways. Wht are you not speaking out about the price of insulin and cancer meds?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Tipsycatlover said:


> These are true believers in a death cult headed by Saint Fauci of the science.


The death cult is comprised of those who won't get vaxxed of wear a mask


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> WTF does it have to do with Omicron.?  Nothing.  And the tally for OMICRON is ZERO DEATHS.


Yes, yes! We know you're a troll. Stop it!


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Yes, yes! We know you're a troll. Stop it!


Have seen the dead from Omicron????


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The death cult is comprised of those who won't get vaxxed of wear a mask


This is not an omicron death


----------



## Briss

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The death cult is comprised of those who won't get vaxxed of wear a mask


If you're going to help push experimental injections and masks for everyone, do it right.  I'll help out.

That means making damn sure the top of the mask follows the contours from the bridge of your nose and across your face and over your cheekbones.  Otherwise, when you sneeze or cough in someone's face while standing a couple feet in front of them, the deadly virus will escape through those openings and defeat the purpose of the mask, making you into little more than a compliant no-nothing.

Now, I know you're not going to stand in front of old people--or anyone for that matter--and cough or sneeze in their face; you'd have to be a frickin' moron to do that.  Fortunately, morons are the exception and not the rule.  Nevertheless, in order to protect the public from this deadly virus, the authorities had to respond to the _potential_ threat of moronic behavior.  And since there was no way of knowing who the morons are or when they might make their move on an unsuspecting public, the wise authorities had no choice but to mask everyone to make sure the moron-threat was neutralized.

So, if you would like to thank the authorities for all of the trouble they went through getting you to mask up, the least you can do is to do it right.  That means, before putting on your fresh, brand new mask, always wash your hands thoroughly, and then do not touch it again unless you've washed your hands thoroughly again.  And, of course, you'll tell your children to not pick their nose or rub their eyes all day.  If there's one thing that children are notorious for, it's following rules that even their parents don't follow.  But with lots and lots of practice, all this will become second nature to adult, too.

Then continue wearing a fresh, uncontaminated mask and practicing social distancing until the new and improved "vaccine" arrives and puts a stop to all this madness.  But the vaccine won't start working for a couple of weeks after the last injection of boosters.  So, keep the mask on and social distance until you're finished with the boosters.   And since the new and improved "vaccine" does not prevent infection or transmission, continue wearing a mask and social distancing until further notice.

And remember, just because the vaccine's medicinal effects wane in short order, do not allow that fact to challenge your faith in it.  A smart person's faith cannot be shaken; not even when looking failure right in the eye.  Don't be a fair-weather vaccine advocate.  Hang in there.  I mean, sooner or later this is all going to make sense . . .


----------



## EvMetro

What's the omicron death toll up to today?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

EvMetro said:


> What's the omicron death toll up to today?


Scientists are talking about a 3 dose vaccine to protect against omicron when omicron won't make you sick.


----------



## EvMetro

Tipsycatlover said:


> Scientists are talking about a 3 dose vaccine to protect against omicron when omicron won't make you sick.


Lol, there are people out there who would actually take an omicron vaccine.  Even knowing that omicron recognizes vaccines, and even knowing the omicron death toll.


----------



## Billy_Bob

41 days since it was detected, and the death toll is still.......

*ZERO*


----------



## Billy_Bob

EvMetro said:


> Very high global risk...
> 
> GENEVA (AP) — The World Health Organization warned Monday that the global risk from the omicron variant is *“very high”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO Warns That Omicron Virus Variant Poses ‘Very High’ Risk
> 
> 
> “Many of us might think we are done with COVID-19. It’s not done with us,” World Health Organization director-general Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com


Very high to catch it....   

Very low mortality risk... In fact, it's still ZERO...


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Crypto plunges when someone sneezes...or Elon Musk decides to open his mouth.
> As for omicron, too early in the game to tell how lethal it is. It seems to be spread just as easily as the common cold.
> 
> Omicron variant is just another excuse for you nutters to push your beliefs that this pandemic is a hoax and you won't do the right thing no matter what (get vaccinated, follow precautions).
> It is the main reason that we can't put this virus in the rear view mirror and get on with our lives.




Omicron* IS* the common cold.

Too many people getting too close to the truth about the whole COVID fraud.
Thats why Big Pharma bribed and paid off judges to let them "lock up" all info regarding COVID "vaccines" for 75 years.
Thats why the Dems are renaming other strains and variants of COVID that have already been in existence for decades, if not eons.


----------



## Billy_Bob

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The death cult is comprised of those who won't get vaxxed of wear a mask


A couple of lies you like to tell....

The vaccinated are getting sick from this variant. Hell, their getting sick from Delta as the mRNA crap does not work well and reacts so slowly that those people become infectious to others. SO, it is YOUR VAXXED FOLKS SPREADING THE DISEASE not those who have acquired immunities as they do not become infectious a second time, from any of the variants. 

As for masks, that's a total load of horse shit.  They stop nothing and now some 39 studies show they had no effect on slowing the virus progression.  Empirical evidence shows they cannot stop viral spread.

Both of your lies have been clearly debunked by the SCIENCE...


----------



## Billy_Bob

EvMetro said:


> Lol, there are people out there who would actually take an omicron vaccine.  Even knowing that omicron recognizes vaccines, and even knowing the omicron death toll.


Interfering with the human immune system is a fool's errand.  IF there is no risk of death, get it and get over it as those are the best antibodies to have.


----------



## eagle1462010

EvMetro said:


> What's the omicron death toll up to today?


0


----------



## EvMetro

Billy_Bob said:


> Interfering with the human immune system is a fool's errand.  IF there is no risk of death, get it and get over it as those are the best antibodies to have.


It's been almost a century since the famous Gandhi quote:

“Vaccination is a barbarous practice and one of the most fatal of all the delusions current in our time.  Conscientious objectors should stand alone, if need be, against the whole world, in defence of their conviction.”
*– Mahatma Gandhi*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Omicron* IS* the common cold.
> 
> Too many people getting too close to the truth about the whole COVID fraud.
> Thats why Big Pharma bribed and paid off judges to let them "lock up" all info regarding COVID "vaccines" for 75 years.
> Thats why the Dems are renaming other strains and variants of COVID that have already been in existence for decades, if not eons.


I must say....this paranoid shit show that you people are puttingonis quite hillarious


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I must say....this paranoid shit show that you people are puttingonis quite hillarious


Wrong, this is not an omicron death either


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Wrong, this is not an omicron death either


If you die from Covid that is Omicron, you are just as fucking dead





__





						Coronavirus statistics - Search
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> If you die from Covid that is Omicron, you are just as fucking dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus statistics - Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com


This is not an omicron death either.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The death cult is comprised of those who won't get vaxxed of wear a mask


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Lol, there are people out there who would actually take an omicron vaccine.  Even knowing that omicron recognizes vaccines, and even knowing the omicron death toll.



  There is a name for such people.

  They are known as _“suckers”_.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> There is a name for such people.
> 
> They are known as _“suckers”_.


Hey, Check this shit out Boris Johnson of the UK , who is a Trump clone and who once said that he would be willing to inject the Covid virus into himself on TV to prove that it is  a hoax....NOW THINKS THAT THIS IS SERIOUS!!








						Boris Johnson: UK Faces 'Tidal Wave' Of Omicron Cases
					

The prime minister said cases of the highly transmissible variant are doubling every two to three days in Britain, and “there is a tidal wave of omicron coming.”




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> If you die from Covid that is Omicron, you are just as fucking dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus statistics - Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com



  See Post 389 in this thread.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hey, Check this shit out Boris Johnson of the UK , who is a Trump clone and who once said that he would be willing to inject the Covid virus into himself on TV to prove that it is  a hoax....NOW THINKS THAT THIS IS SERIOUS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson: UK Faces 'Tidal Wave' Of Omicron Cases
> 
> 
> The prime minister said cases of the highly transmissible variant are doubling every two to three days in Britain, and “there is a tidal wave of omicron coming.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



  See Post 391 in this thread.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> See Post 388 in this thread.


What the fuck is that supposed to mean? Have you completely lost the ability to express ypurself with words?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What the fuck is that supposed to mean? Have you completely lost the ability to express ypurself with words?



See Post 388 in this thread.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> See Post 388 in this thread.


Cut the bullshit with see this or see that post. Try expressing what it is you want to say, if you can..The posts that you reference just point to other posts and none of them say anything


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cut the bullshit with see this or see that post. Try expressing what it is you want to say, if you can..The posts that you reference just point to other posts and none of them say anything


This is not an omicron death


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hey, Check this shit out Boris Johnson of the UK , who is a Trump clone and who once said that he would be willing to inject the Covid virus into himself on TV to prove that it is  a hoax....NOW THINKS THAT THIS IS SERIOUS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson: UK Faces 'Tidal Wave' Of Omicron Cases
> 
> 
> The prime minister said cases of the highly transmissible variant are doubling every two to three days in Britain, and “there is a tidal wave of omicron coming.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com


So.   Show me the data and deaths from the DREADED OMICRON........If it only gives you the sniffles you don't need a stinking jab idiot.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cut the bullshit with see this or see that post. Try expressing what it is you want to say, if you can..The posts that you reference just point to other posts and none of them say anything



  See Post 315 in this thread.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omicron death


This is....









						First Omicron death in UK confirmed by Boris Johnson
					

The prime minister said the news emphasised the importance of accelerating the booster rollout.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> So.   Show me the data and deaths from the DREADED OMICRON........If it only gives you the sniffles you don't need a stinking jab idiot.


See post 397


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> This is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Omicron death in UK confirmed by Boris Johnson
> 
> 
> The prime minister said the news emphasised the importance of accelerating the booster rollout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com


We predicted this too, see the bold font in this quote from your article:

"...one patient has been confirmed to have died *with* the Omicron variant..."

Now, here is post 33:

"Lefties can attribute boating accident deaths, hang gliding deaths, and heart disease deaths to covid. I don't think you guys will have any problem coming up with omicron deaths. Go ahead, post them!"


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> See post 397



  See Post 388.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> We predicted this too, see the bold font in this quote from your article:
> 
> "...one patient has been confirmed to have died *with* the Omicron variant..."
> 
> Now, here is post 33:
> 
> "Lefties can attribute boating accident deaths, hang gliding deaths, and heart disease deaths to covid. I don't think you guys will have any problem coming up with omicron deaths. Go ahead, post them!"


You are not nearly as slick as you think that youa. The patient died from the Omicron varient of Covid, There was NO other cause of death

UK reports first known death from omicron; Fauci says boosters offer 'optimal' protection against variant: COVID-19 updates​








						UK reports first known omicron death; California mandates masks indoors; US tops 50M cases: Today's COVID-19 updates
					

British Prime Minister Boris Johnson on Monday reported the first known death from the omicron variant. Latest COVID-19 updates.



					amp.usatoday.com
				




But as I said,I don't need to prove anything. The fight is with  Covid regardless of  how Omicrom develops . YOU on the other hand  are desparate to prove that Omicron is harmless. And the reason for that is that you are stupid enought to think that by doing so you are making a case against the vaccine. And you are still too much of a coward to admit that you are anti Vaxx

Herer is more









						Britain Reports World’s First Confirmed Death From Heavily Mutated Omicron Variant
					

Boris Johnson said the death proves that the Omicron variant is no less lethal than its predecessors.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				












						Britain reports first death with Omicron coronavirus variant
					

At least one person has died in the United Kingdom after contracting the Omicron coronavirus variant, Prime Minister Boris Johnson said on Monday, the first publicly confirmed death globally from the swiftly spreading strain.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are not nearly as slick as you think that youa. The patient died from the Omicron varient of Covid, There was NO other cause of death
> 
> UK reports first known death from omicron; Fauci says boosters offer 'optimal' protection against variant: COVID-19 updates​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK reports first known omicron death; California mandates masks indoors; US tops 50M cases: Today's COVID-19 updates
> 
> 
> British Prime Minister Boris Johnson on Monday reported the first known death from the omicron variant. Latest COVID-19 updates.
> 
> 
> 
> amp.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as I said,I don't need to prove anything. The fight is with  Covid regardless of  how Omicrom develops . YOU on the other hand  are desparate to prove that Omicron is harmless. And the reason for that is that you are stupid enought to think that by doing so you are making a case against the vaccine. And you are still too much of a coward to admit that you are anti Vaxx
> 
> Herer is more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain Reports World’s First Confirmed Death From Heavily Mutated Omicron Variant
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson said the death proves that the Omicron variant is no less lethal than its predecessors.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain reports first death with Omicron coronavirus variant
> 
> 
> At least one person has died in the United Kingdom after contracting the Omicron coronavirus variant, Prime Minister Boris Johnson said on Monday, the first publicly confirmed death globally from the swiftly spreading strain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


With is not from

Like clockwork, just like I predicted back in post 33.  Quote the prime minister, not the reporter.  

Here is post 33:

"Lefties can attribute boating accident deaths, hang gliding deaths, and heart disease deaths to covid. I don't think you guys will have any problem coming up with omicron deaths. Go ahead, post them!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> With is not from
> 
> Like clockwork, just like I predicted back in post 33.  Quote the prime minister, not the reporter.
> 
> Here is post 33:
> 
> "Lefties can attribute boating accident deaths, hang gliding deaths, and heart disease deaths to covid. I don't think you guys will have any problem coming up with omicron deaths. Go ahead, post them!


I do NOT give a shit about Omicrom or what you think.

You're claiming the we want to make Omicron bad to sell the vaxx. and keep the pandemic going, Idiot!! That is as stupid as stupid gets We don't need Omicron to sell the vaxx and the pandemic is very real without Omicron

You are a pathetic troll. And a COWARD  for not admitting what you are doing here and that you are anti vaxx


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You're claiming the we want to make Omicron bad to sell the vaxx.


Which post did I make this claim in?

Got any omicron deaths to post?  Maybe a few hang gliding deaths who tested positive for omicron?  Maybe some more general covid deaths to conflate with omicron deaths?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Which post did I make this claim in?


You didn't say it outright because you do not have the guts to, You are a coward. But it has been obvious to me what you are up to. You want to undermine the vaccine and trivialize the pandemic > And you want to paint liberals/Democrates as panicing over nothing and pushing the pandemic for political purposes .I have got you pegged

If I'm wrong than state exactly what your trying to do here and what it is that you believe regarding Covid and what we should be doing. If you don't I will feel free to continue to interpret your words as I see fit


----------



## westwall

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sorry, they don't make one that will restore your reason and compassion.
> I'm afraid there is no cure for what ails you.




Compassion for the common cold.  What a 'tard.


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You didn't say it outright because you do not have the guts to, You are a coward. But it has been obvious to me what you are up to. You want to undermine the vaccine and trivialize the pandemic > I have got you pegged
> 
> If I'm wrong than state exactly what your trying to do here and what it is that you believe regarding Covid and what we should be doing. If you don't I will feel free to continue to interpret your words as I see fit





And the death toll from the moronic covid is STILLLLLLLL


Squadoosh.

Kill the economy!  Lockdown the serfs!  Suspend Civil Rights!

It's "for the children!"


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> "Lefties can attribute boating accident deaths, hang gliding deaths, and heart disease deaths to covid. I don't think you guys will have any problem coming up with omicron deaths. Go ahead, post them!


And you can take this horseshit and shove it where the sun don't shine


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And you can take this horseshit and shove it where the sun don't shine


This is not an omicron death either.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> didn't say it outright


Then I didn't day it at all.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Then I didn't day it at all.


Cut the bullshit!! Until you say what you believe and what you are trying to do, I reserve the right to assign meaning based on what is obvious. Tough shit  if you don't like it. You are free to go.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are not nearly as slick as you think that youa. The patient died from the Omicron varient of Covid, There was NO other cause of death
> 
> UK reports first known death from omicron; Fauci says boosters offer 'optimal' protection against variant: COVID-19 updates​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK reports first known omicron death; California mandates masks indoors; US tops 50M cases: Today's COVID-19 updates
> 
> 
> British Prime Minister Boris Johnson on Monday reported the first known death from the omicron variant. Latest COVID-19 updates.
> 
> 
> 
> amp.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as I said,I don't need to prove anything. The fight is with  Covid regardless of  how Omicrom develops . YOU on the other hand  are desparate to prove that Omicron is harmless. And the reason for that is that you are stupid enought to think that by doing so you are making a case against the vaccine. And you are still too much of a coward to admit that you are anti Vaxx
> 
> Herer is more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain Reports World’s First Confirmed Death From Heavily Mutated Omicron Variant
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson said the death proves that the Omicron variant is no less lethal than its predecessors.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain reports first death with Omicron coronavirus variant
> 
> 
> At least one person has died in the United Kingdom after contracting the Omicron coronavirus variant, Prime Minister Boris Johnson said on Monday, the first publicly confirmed death globally from the swiftly spreading strain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



  See post 413.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I do NOT give a shit about Omicrom or what you think.
> 
> You're claiming the we want to make Omicron bad to sell the vaxx. and keep the pandemic going, Idiot!! That is as stupid as stupid gets We don't need Omicron to sell the vaxx and the pandemic is very real without Omicron
> 
> You are a pathetic troll. And a COWARD  for not admitting what you are doing here and that you are anti vaxx



  See post 414.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You didn't say it outright because you do not have the guts to, You are a coward. But it has been obvious to me what you are up to. You want to undermine the vaccine and trivialize the pandemic > And you want to paint liberals/Democrates as panicing over nothing and pushing the pandemic for political purposes .I have got you pegged
> 
> If I'm wrong than state exactly what your trying to do here and what it is that you believe regarding Covid and what we should be doing. If you don't I will feel free to continue to interpret your words as I see fit



  See post 415.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And you can take this horseshit and shove it where the sun don't shine



  See post 416.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cut the bullshit!! Until you say what you believe and what you are trying to do, I reserve the right to assign meaning based on what is obvious. Tough shit  if you don't like it. You are free to go.



  See post 424,


----------



## BackAgain

So. Recap:

Still not one credible report of any Omicron variant COVID-19 death.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

westwall said:


> And the death toll from the moronic covid is STILLLLLLLL
> 
> 
> Squadoosh.
> 
> Kill the economy!  Lockdown the serfs!  Suspend Civil Rights!
> 
> It's "for the children!"


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cut the bullshit!! Until you say what you believe and what you are trying to do, I reserve the right to assign meaning based on what is obvious. Tough shit  if you don't like it. You are free to go.


Don't quote me boy, cuz I ain't said shit.

Go ahead and post an omicron death.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Don't quote me boy, cuz I ain't said shit.
> 
> Go ahead and post an omicron death.


I didn't quote you . I interpreted you, You should be embarrassed by your evasivness and dishonesty but you are not bright enough to know that you should be. Now come clean! What the fuck is your end game in pushing this crap about Omicrom and what do you believe about the vaxx and the pandemic? Stop being a fucking coward!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Don't quote me boy, cuz I ain't said shit.


Right...You aint said shit...because you do not have the guts or confidence in your convictions to stand by your policies  -whatever the fuck they are. Sounds like you're getting a bit rattled here. Get a grip.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What the fuck is your end game in pushing this crap about Omicrom


See the opening post, quantifies what this thread is about.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Right...You aint said shit...because you do not have the guts or confidence in your convictions to stand by your policies  -whatever the fuck they are. Sounds like you're getting a bit rattled here. Get a grip.


This is not an omicron death.  The opening post is a question, not a statement.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I didn't quote you . I interpreted you, You should be embarrassed by your evasivness [sic] and dishonesty but you are not bright enough to know that you should be. Now come clean! What the fuck is your end game in pushing this crap about Omicrom [sic] and what do you believe about the vaxx and the pandemic? Stop being a fucking coward!



  See post 425.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Right...You aint said shit...because you do not have the guts or confidence in your convictions to stand by your policies  -whatever the fuck they are. Sounds like you're getting a bit rattled here. Get a grip.



  See post 315.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> See post 425.


And 427


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I heard there is ONE death recorded from it. In the uk. How does only ONE from millions die? I'll tell you how. He likely died from being a sickly fatass or some other type illness and the fact that he had this made it a covid death.


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I didn't quote you . I interpreted you, You should be embarrassed by your evasivness and dishonesty but you are not bright enough to know that you should be. Now come clean! What the fuck is your end game in pushing this crap about Omicrom and what do you believe about the vaxx and the pandemic? Stop being a fucking coward!





You can't interpret anything because that requires an ability to think.

Something you have NEVER demonstrated.

Aaaaaaaand the death toll is still ZERO


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

westwall said:


> You can't interpret anything because that requires an ability to think.
> 
> Something you have NEVER demonstrated.
> 
> Aaaaaaaand the death toll is still ZERO


OK Smart ass. I can't think? Lets hear what you think. What does  EvMetro think/ want? What do you think?
Why is Omicron important to vaccine and general Covid polict/stragy and how ? What is your policy regarding  Covid and why ? Lets see how well you can think. My guess is not very well. See if you can prove me wrong. I doubt it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Grampa Murked U said:


> I heard there is ONE death recorded from it. In the uk. How does only ONE from millions die? I'll tell you how. He likely died from being a sickly fatass or some other type illness and the fact that he had this made it a covid death.


So even if true...and we don't know if it is-what are the implications for fighting covid.? What should we be doing ?


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> OK Smart ass. I can't think? Lets hear what you think. What does  EvMetro think/ want? What do you think?
> Why is Omicron important to vaccine and general Covid polict/stragy and how ? What is your policy regarding  Covid and why ? Lets see how well you can think. My guess is not very well. See if you can prove me wrong. I doubt it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omicron death.  The opening post is a question, not a statement.


Yes the op is a question. A stupid trolling question because you already knew what the answer was ( at the time) and thyen as now, you refuse to reveal what youe point was/is in asking it.


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> OK Smart ass. I can't think? Lets hear what you think. What does  EvMetro think/ want? What do you think?
> Why is Omicron important to vaccine and general Covid polict/stragy and how ? What is your policy regarding  Covid and why ? Lets see how well you can think. My guess is not very well. See if you can prove me wrong. I doubt it.






You've been told repeatedly, moron.


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> So even if true...and we don't know if it is-what are the implications for fighting covid.? What should we be doing ?





NOTHING YOU FUCKING RETARD!

IT'S THE COMMON COLD!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


>


Thank you for confirming what I already knew. You are as brain dead as Metro. You do not have the guts. the character, maturity  or the intelect to actually deal with the topic like an adult.


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Thank you for confirming what I already knew. You are as brain dead as Metro. You do not have the guts. the character  or the intelect to actually deal with the topic


Nope.  No deaths from Omicron.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> OK Smart ass. I can't think? Lets hear what you think. What does  EvMetro think/ want? What do you think?
> Why is Omicron important to vaccine and general Covid polict/stragy and how ? What is your policy regarding  Covid and why ? Lets see how well you can think. My guess is not very well. See if you can prove me wrong. I doubt it.





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> So even if true...and we don't know if it is-what are the implications for fighting covid.? What should we be doing ?





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Yes the op is a question. A stupid trolling question because you already knew what the answer was ( at the time) and thyen as now, you refuse to reveal what youe point was/is in asking it.





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Thank you for confirming what I already knew. You are as brain dead as Metro. You do not have the guts. the character, maturity  or the intelect to actually deal with the topic like an adult.



  See Post 315.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> Nope.  No deaths from Omicron.


And....you point is? Perhapps you would like to take a shot at explaining how -if true-that impacts Covid and vaccine policy. I don't think that you can actually provive a cojent and coherent answer


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And....you point is? Perhapps you would like to take a shot at explaining how -if true-that impacts Covid and vaccine policy. I don't think that you can actually provive a cojent and coherent answer


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> See Post 315.


see this


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


>


Thank you again for admitting that you are a moron who cannot actally explain your position leave alone defend it . Shit....you don't even know what your position is.


----------



## EvMetro

Grampa Murked U said:


> I heard there is ONE death recorded from it. In the uk. How does only ONE from millions die? I'll tell you how. He likely died from being a sickly fatass or some other type illness and the fact that he had this made it a covid death.


The prime Minister specified that this individual died "WITH" omicron.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> OK Smart ass. I can't think? Lets hear what you think. What does  EvMetro think/ want? What do you think?
> Why is Omicron important to vaccine and general Covid polict/stragy and how ? What is your policy regarding  Covid and why ? Lets see how well you can think. My guess is not very well. See if you can prove me wrong. I doubt it.


Nope!  This is not an omicron death.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Yes the op is a question. A stupid trolling question because you already knew what the answer was ( at the time) and thyen as now, you refuse to reveal what youe point was/is in asking it.


What is the current omicron death count?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> see this
> 
> View attachment 575501



  See post 437, you sick, short-eyed faggot.


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Thank you for confirming what I already knew. You are as brain dead as Metro. You do not have the guts. the character, maturity  or the intelect to actually deal with the topic like an adult.





Says the moron who resorts to infantile responses when challenged.

Face it dickhead, the moronic strain of covid is designed to keep pussies, like you, terrified.

It works on morons.

Like yiu.


----------



## EvMetro

We need to stay safe from omicron.  Lots of vaccines, and make sure to wear your mask when you are alone in your car


----------



## EvMetro

Here is a great way to avoid the omicron death wave:


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

westwall said:


> Says the moron who resorts to infantile responses when challenged.
> 
> Face it dickhead, the moronic strain of covid is designed to keep pussies, like you, terrified.
> 
> It works on morons.
> 
> Like yiu.


You "challanged me"?? What a fucking joke. You called me a retard and then you have the fucking temarity to call my response infantile?

You did not challange me. An adult challange would be a clear  statement regarding your position with scientific and statistical evidence to back it up. You did none of that. Indeed, I am quite sure that you are incapable of doing so.


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You "challanged me"?? What a fucking joke. You called me a retard and then you have the fucking temarity to call my response infantile?
> 
> You did not challange me. An adult challange would be a clear  statement regarding your position with scientific and statistical evidence to back it up. You did none of that. Indeed, I am quite sure that you are incapable of doing so.





You can't even spell.  I have posted all sorts of links.  Links that you ignore because you are an anti science religious nutjob.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

westwall said:


> You can't even spell.  I have posted all sorts of links.  Links that you ignore because you are an anti science religious nutjob.


You're full of shit. What have you posted that is factual and documented? All that you've been doing is taking  pot shots and posting rediculous and rambling opinions that have no basis in reality


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You're full of shit. What have you posted that is factual and documented? All that you've been doing is taking  pot shots and posting rediculous and rambling opinions that have no basis in reality





No, that would be you.  You seem to have a hard time undrrstanding what facts are.

Probably because you are stupid.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

westwall said:


> No, that would be you.  You seem to have a hard time undrrstanding what facts are.
> 
> Probably because you are stupid.


Really? Tell me what facts I don't understand. ?


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really? Tell me what facts I don't understand. ?






ANY OF THEM!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

westwall said:


> ANY OF THEM!


Brillian! Just fucking brilliant....from the one who said that a booster shot may lower immunity!!! You sure have a command of the facts









						Covid booster shots significantly strengthen immunity, trial finds
					

Jabs offer far higher protection than that needed to prevent hospitalisation and death, Cov-Boost trial lead says




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## TheNightFly

At this point anyone still fanning covid hysteria has lost all credibility.


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Brillian! Just fucking brilliant....from the one who said that a booster shot may lower immunity!!! You sure have a command of the facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid booster shots significantly strengthen immunity, trial finds
> 
> 
> Jabs offer far higher protection than that needed to prevent hospitalisation and death, Cov-Boost trial lead says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 575738







Poor little snowflake.  Based on empirical data, where 75% of the new sufferers of the moronic virus are fully vaxxed, while those who are unvaxxed make up the rest, it is pretty obvious that yes indeed, the vaccine boosters may lower your immunity.

You see, dumbass, the whole idea of the jab is to lower infection rates, but when the infection rates are HIGHER in the vaxxed, that is called a lower immunity for THEM.

I know 2+2 is hard for morons, like you, but try harder.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheNightFly said:


> At this point anyone still fanning covid hysteria has lost all credibility.


Tell that to the families of the dead and dying. Tell it to those who are suffering from the dibilitating effects of long Covid. Tell it to the  stressed out and burned out health care workers.


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tell that to the families of the dead and dying. Tell it to those who are suffering from the dibilitating effects of long Covid. Tell it to the  stressed out and burned out health care workers.


Tell it to people whose lungs are scarred due to the shot.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

westwall said:


> Poor little snowflake.  Based on empirical data, where 75% of the new sufferers of the moronic virus are fully vaxxed, while those who are unvaxxed make up the rest, it is pretty obvious that yes indeed, the vaccine boosters may lower your immunity.
> 
> You see, dumbass, the whole idea of the jab is to lower infection rates, but when the infection rates are HIGHER in the vaxxed, that is called a lower immunity for THEM.
> 
> I know 2+2 is hard for morons, like you, but try harder.


Lets see that data. You have a bad habit of posting undocumented shit. As far as I am concerned, unless you can back it up, it is nothing more than an appeal to ignorance and an appeal to authority  logical fallacy.  "I said it so it's true. I know best. Trust me" BULLSHIT!

 I want to see how the data was derived. What intervening variables were controlled for?. There are a number of explainations for why vaxxed people get covid such as Omicrons ability to evade immunity. What risk factors were involed. And you don't mention what proportion of your alleged 75% had gotten boosters. Many loose ends here . Sloppy! Get to work and  don't bother me again until you have something that I can  work with


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lets see that data. You have a bad habit of posting undocumented shit. As far as I am concerned, unless you can back it up, it is nothing more than an appeal to ignorance logical fallacy. I want to see how the data was derived. What intervening variables were controlled for?. There are a number of explainations for why vaxxed people get covid such as Omicrons ability to evade immunity. And you don't mention waht proportion of your alleged 75% had gotten booster. Get to work and  don't bother me again until you have something that I can  work with


Speaking of which, we have been asking LibTards for that data for over a year and it doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheNightFly said:


> At this point anyone still fanning covid hysteria has lost all credibility.


PS Tell it to Boris Johnson who used to be a Covid denier but who is now sounding the alarm. Tell it to southern Africa


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really? Tell me what facts I don't understand. ?



  See Post 315.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Lets see that data. You have a bad habit of posting undocumented shit. As far as I am concerned, unless you can back it up, it is nothing more than an appeal to ignorance and an appeal to authority  logical fallacy.  "I said it so it's true. I know best. Trust me" BULLSHIT!
> 
> I want to see how the data was derived. What intervening variables were controlled for?. There are a number of explainations for why vaxxed people get covid such as Omicrons ability to evade immunity. What risk factors were involed. And you don't mention what proportion of your alleged 75% had gotten boosters. Many loose ends here . Sloppy! Get to work and  don't bother me again until you have something that I can  work with


Nothing further westwall  ?

The prosecution rests


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Nothing further westwall  ?
> 
> The prosecution rests


Speaking of which, we have been asking LibTards for that underlying data for over a year and it doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Tell that to the families of the dead and dying.


Did you finally come up with some omicron deaths?


----------



## EvMetro

Is this how omicron spreads?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Did you finally come up with some omicron deaths?


Did you finally grow a spine and decide to be honest about what you think about Covid and what our response to it should be?

And save the crap about this being about Omicron. Omicron is Covid


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And save the crap about this being about Omicron.


Read the title of the thread.  

Got any omicron deaths yet?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Did you finally grow a spine and decide to be honest about what you think about Covid and what our response to it should be?
> 
> And save the crap about this being about Omicron. Omicron is Covid



  See post 412.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Read the title of the thread.
> 
> Got any omicron deaths yet?


Thank you for once again acknowledging the fact that you are a spineless coward who need to hide behind Omicron inorder to avoid stating what you believe about Covid andrelated public health policy.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Thank you for once again acknowledging the fact that you are a spineless coward who need to hide behind Omicron inorder to avoid stating what you believe about Covid andrelated public health policy.


Nope, this is not an omicron death.   Go ahead and post some omicron deaths like the opening post asks.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

*Announcement*










						westwall
					





					www.usmessageboard.com
				



 has left the building and gone into hiding after being called out on his bullshit and being unable to back it up (see posts 457 and 460)

For the record, *there is no credible evidence that the Covid vaxx or boster may lower immunity *as Westwall has stated . That kind of crap angers me because it costs lives. Any one who peddles that kind of crap will have their feet held to the fifre by me.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has left the building and gone into hiding after being called out on his bullshit and being unable to back it up (see posts 457 and 460)
> 
> For the record, *there is no credible evidence that the Covid vaxx or boster may lower immunity *as Westwall has stated . That kind of crap angers me because it costs lives. Any one who peddles that kind of crap will have their feet held to the fifre by me.


Why don't you learn him a lesson by posting an omicron death?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Why don't you learn him a lesson by posting an omicron death?


*Why don't you *


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Why don't you * View attachment 576127


Nice try, but this is not an omicron death


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has left the building and gone into hiding after being called out on his bullshit and being unable to back it up (see posts 457 and 460)
> 
> For the record, *there is no credible evidence that the Covid vaxx or boster may lower immunity *as Westwall has stated . That kind of crap angers me because it costs lives. Any one who peddles that kind of crap will have their feet held to the fifre by me.


There's plenty of evidence that those who received any vaccine and a booster still get COVID.


----------



## EvMetro

Any omicron deaths yet?  I hear half of Cornell University is testing positive, and that the omicron cases are ALL vaxxed...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Any omicron deaths yet?  I hear half of Cornell University is testing positive, and that the omicron cases are ALL vaxxed...


Stop lying .It is not half. It is less than 1/2 of 1 %





__





						An explosion of likely Omicron cases at Cornell shows what's next for the U.S.
					





					www.msn.com
				




Once again I will ask , what is your poin?  Probably that there is no point in getting vaxxed- am I right? Nevermind, I do not expect an honest answere from a coward.

We already know that the vaxx is less effective against Omicron, BUT we also know that a booster goes a long way towards fixing that. There is no information that I know of about how many of those people got the booster, but clearly, the answer is that they should get it. So cut your stupid ass propaganda and manipulations Coward


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Stop lying .It is not half. It is less than 1/2 of 1 %
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An explosion of likely Omicron cases at Cornell shows what's next for the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I will ask , what is your poin?  Probably that there is no point in getting vaxxed- am I right? Nevermind, I do not expect an honest answere from a coward.
> 
> We already know that the vaxx is less effective against Omicron, BUT we also know that a booster goes a long way towards fixing that. There is no information that I know of about how many of those people got the booster, but clearly, the answer is that they should get it. So cut your stupid ass propaganda and manipulations Coward



Stop lying that there is information on how effective the booster is against Omicron; Israel says it isn't.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Indeependent said:


> Stop lying that there is information on how effective the booster is against Omicron; Israel says it isn't.


Really? Post that info. You are well know for saying shit that you can't back up


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> We already know that the vaxx is less effective against Omicron, BUT we also know that a booster goes a long way towards fixing that.


What percentage of those omicron positive Cornell students were vaxxed?


----------



## EvMetro

Any Omicron deaths yet?


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really? Post that info. You are well know for saying shit that you can't back up


Look it up even though I know it isn't on MolestUnderageBoys.cum


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really? Post that info. You are well know for saying shit that you can't back up











						Omicron in Israel: Over 40% not protected against new COVID variant
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				




Read it, you sexual pervert.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really? Post that info. You are well know for saying shit that you can't back up



  See post 391.


----------



## Indeependent

Bob Blaylock said:


> See post 391.


Perverts can't handle facts.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Indeependent said:


> Perverts can't handle facts.



  Especially short-eyed chicken hawks and pederasts.


----------



## westwall

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has left the building and gone into hiding after being called out on his bullshit and being unable to back it up (see posts 457 and 460)
> 
> For the record, *there is no credible evidence that the Covid vaxx or boster may lower immunity *as Westwall has stated . That kind of crap angers me because it costs lives. Any one who peddles that kind of crap will have their feet held to the fifre by me.







Dr. Fauci Admits That Covid Vaccines May Actually Make People ‘Worse’: “It Would Not Be The First Time”​








						Dr. Fauci Admits That Covid Vaccines May Actually Make People 'Worse': "It Would Not Be The First Time"
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci sat down with “Meta” CEO Mark Zuckerberg and finally said out loud what many people have been warning for […] More




					trendingpolitics.com
				





DOH


Watch the video, and pay particular attention to the last 5 seconds of it...


*DOH!*


----------



## Indeependent

Bob Blaylock said:


> Especially short-eyed chicken hawks and pederasts.
> 
> View attachment 576550


Cee Poste 10,389,536.


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Stop lying .It is not half. It is less than 1/2 of 1 %
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An explosion of likely Omicron cases at Cornell shows what's next for the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I will ask , what is your poin?  Probably that there is no point in getting vaxxed- am I right? Nevermind, I do not expect an honest answere from a coward.
> 
> We already know that the vaxx is less effective against Omicron, BUT we also know that a booster goes a long way towards fixing that. There is no information that I know of about how many of those people got the booster, but clearly, the answer is that they should get it. So cut your stupid ass propaganda and manipulations Coward


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

westwall said:


> Dr. Fauci Admits That Covid Vaccines May Actually Make People ‘Worse’: “It Would Not Be The First Time”​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Fauci Admits That Covid Vaccines May Actually Make People 'Worse': "It Would Not Be The First Time"
> 
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci sat down with “Meta” CEO Mark Zuckerberg and finally said out loud what many people have been warning for […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOH
> 
> 
> Watch the video, and pay particular attention to the last 5 seconds of it...
> 
> 
> *DOH!*


More of your horseshit. It actually took you 3 days to produce this tripe??









						Fact check: Video of Fauci discussing COVID-19 vaccine safety is from March 2020
					

Social media users are using an outdated video to falsely claim Dr. Fauci said a COVID-19 vaccine can make people more likely to get infected.



					www.usatoday.com
				






> Our rating: False​Based on our research, we rate FALSE the claim that Fauci said a COVID-19 vaccine could make people worse. The video is being presented as Fauci discussing the current vaccines, when it was in fact a theoretical discussion before extensive testing was done. The video used to make the claim is from March 2020, when clinical trials for the COVID-19 were still being completed. Experts say COVID-19 vaccines do not cause antibody dependent enhancement, which is what Fauci was referring to in the interview. Clinical trials and studies have shown the vaccines are safe and effective at preventing severe illness.


Published by a very questionable and biased source









						Trending Politics
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				





> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency, and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact-checked on a per-article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Trending Politics Right Biased and Questionable based on poor sourcing, promotion of propaganda, and conspiracy theories, as well as several failed fact checks.*



*Go crawl back under your rock and try again later*


----------



## EvMetro

What's the omicron death toll up to today?


----------



## westwall

EvMetro said:


> What's the omicron death toll up to today?






Ummmmmm, still zero, chief!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> More of your horseshit. It actually took you 3 days to produce this tripe??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Video of Fauci discussing COVID-19 vaccine safety is from March 2020
> 
> 
> Social media users are using an outdated video to falsely claim Dr. Fauci said a COVID-19 vaccine can make people more likely to get infected.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Published by a very questionable and biased source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trending Politics
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go crawl back under your rock and try again later*


Really? You disagree?  So lets see. You lied about the vaccine weakening the immune system. I called you on your lie and proved you wrong, andall that you can do is resppond with an emoji .How sad and pathetic!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

*Peek PreView........

New, for 2022........the NEXT exciting variant in the COVID line of DNC and CCP products.......

The Next COVID Variant............*

*   The OxyMoron Varian



*


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really? You disagree?  So lets see. You lied about the vaccine weakening the immune system. I called you on your lie and proved you wrong, andall that you can do is resppond with an emoji .How sad and pathetic!



  See Post 315.


----------



## EvMetro

The only way we can avoid this massive omicron death wave is massive lockdowns, masks 24/7, and lots of vaccines!

What's the death toll up to now?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> The only way we can avoid this massive omicron death wave is massive lockdowns, masks 24/7, and lots of vaccines!
> 
> What's the death toll up to now?











						Omicron could bring the worst surge of COVID yet in the U.S. — and fast
					

Scientists are projecting the surge will peak in January. Just how massive it could be depends on how quickly Americans get boosted and change behavior to slow the spread.




					www.npr.org


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Omicron could bring the worst surge of COVID yet in the U.S. — and fast
> 
> 
> Scientists are projecting the surge will peak in January. Just how massive it could be depends on how quickly Americans get boosted and change behavior to slow the spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


Here is the headline of your article, I'm glad to see that you finally see and have fun with the fear mongering:

Omicron could bring the worst surge of COVID yet in the U.S. — and fast


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

The worry is how virulent omicron is. So, even if it presents as milder cases over the whole, it can still mean a winter with more hospitalizations and deaths than last winter.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Here is the headline of your article, I'm glad to see that you finally see and have fun with the fear mongering:
> 
> Omicron could bring the worst surge of COVID yet in the U.S. — and fastView attachment 577476​


I am sorry to see that you still have not grown a spine. You are still a coward who will not admid that you are an anti vaxxer and who thinks that thisis all a hoax


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am sorry to see that you still have not grown a spine. You are still a coward who will not admid that you are an anti vaxxer and who thinks that thisis all a hoax


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


>


*What if I told you that all this shit about Omicrom is as stupid as stupid gets? Omicron deaths are not the only issue. I j=know why you  people are doing this and it is sick anddisgusting


*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Here is the headline of your article, I'm glad to see that you finally see and have fun with the fear mongering:
> 
> Omicron could bring the worst surge of COVID yet in the U.S. — and fastView attachment 577476​


Hey slick. I had this thought. You are kind of an oddball among anti vaxxers and Covid denying oddballs . Most anti vaxxers freely admit what they are and in fact are proud of it. They will pour out their reasons- however stupid they are- with abandon. But you won't actually say what you believe. Rather, you relentlessly pursue this line about the lack of documented Omicrom deaths, without saying much else. It is obvious what you are up to- trivializing Covid, and the need to get vaxxed, but you will not admit it. So, what I am thinking  is, that you are afraid to go there because you know full well that you are not smart enough to articulate your reasons and to defend your position. Let see what you do with this. Lets see if you can prove me wrong.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hey slick. I had this thought. You are kind of an oddball among anti vaxxers and Covid denying oddballs . Most anti vaxxers freely admit what they are and in fact are proud of it. They will pour out their reasons- however stupid they are- with abandon. But you won't actually say what you believe. Rather, you relentlessly pursue this line about the lack of documented Omicrom deaths, without saying much else. It is obvious what you are up to- trivializing Covid, and the need to get vaxxed, but you will not admit it. So, what I am thinking  is, that you are afraid to go there because you know full well that you are not smart enough to articulate your reasons and to defend your position. Let see what you do with this. Lets see if you can prove me wrong.


You think that's funny eagle1462010

How is it funny? I think that I nailed it. Notice how EvMetro has not responded. Maybe you have something reasonable to contribute, but I doubt it.


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You think that's funny eagle1462010
> 
> How is it funny? I think that I nailed it. Notice how EvMetro has not responded. Maybe you have something reasonable to contribute, but I doubt it.


I've heard of 1 death but not confirmed death from Omicron.  Your last post is not a death from Omicron.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> I've heard of 1 death but not confirmed death from Omicron.  Your last post is not a death from Omicron.


Give me a fucking break. You ane Metro are cut from the same moldy cloth.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hey slick. I had this thought. You are kind of an oddball among anti vaxxers and Covid denying oddballs . Most anti vaxxers freely admit what they are and in fact are proud of it. They will pour out their reasons- however stupid they are- with abandon. But you won't actually say what you believe. Rather, you relentlessly pursue this line about the lack of documented Omicrom deaths, without saying much else. It is obvious what you are up to- trivializing Covid, and the need to get vaxxed, but you will not admit it. So, what I am thinking  is, that you are afraid to go there because you know full well that you are not smart enough to articulate your reasons and to defend your position. Let see what you do with this. Lets see if you can prove me wrong.


I'm not anti vax, but that is not what this thread is about anyway.  This thread is about the omicron death toll.   Speaking of that, what is the omicron death toll up to now?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am sorry to see that you still have not grown a spine. You are still a coward who will not admid that you are an anti vaxxer and who thinks that thisis all a hoax


I bet I got more shots in my first year of military service than you've had in a lifetime.  I probably had that many again during all my deployments in desert storm.  I'm not anti vax, and I probably appreciate mRNA technology more than anybody on this board.

What is the current omicron death toll?


----------



## EvMetro

I wonder if pocahontas will be the first omicron death?  Hopefully her vax that omicron mutation n969k recognizes will lessen the symptoms enough so that she won't be another omicron death in this massive omicron death wave...


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> you relentlessly pursue this line about the lack of documented Omicrom deaths, without saying much else.


This thread is specifically for documenting the omicron death toll


----------



## 2aguy

EvMetro said:


> The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.


 
Is the number 0?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

2aguy said:


> Is the number 0?



  Last I heard.  There was one claimed Moronic death in the UK, but details about it are so sparse that I see no reason to assume it is anything but a case of someone having died from some other cause entirely, who was assumed, at the time to have been infected with the Moronic strain.

  So, as far as any credible accounts, the toll still stands at zero.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> Last I heard.  There was one claimed Moronic death in the UK, but details about it are so sparse that I see no reason to assume it is anything but a case of someone having died from some other cause entirely, who was assumed, at the time to have been infected with the Moronic strain.
> 
> So, as far as any credible accounts, the toll still stands at zero.


The prime Minister said he died "with" omicron, not "from".  This means odds are literally higher that it was  hang gliding death


----------



## ColonelAngus

So far it is one?

1?

Won?


----------



## EvMetro

ColonelAngus said:


> So far it is one?
> 
> 1?
> 
> Won?


Not even one.  The one reported was "with" omicron, not "from", as per quote from the prime Minister.


----------



## ColonelAngus

EvMetro said:


> Not even one.  The one reported was "with" omicron, not "from", as per quote from the prime Minister.



Let's all get an experimental gene therapy shot and get a swollen heart and blood clots INSTEAD OF THE SNIFFLES!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> I'm not anti vax, but that is not what this thread is about anyway.  This thread is about the omicron death toll.   Speaking of that, what is the omicron death toll up to now?


Well well! We have made a small amount of progress here! You have revealed that you re not anti vax- or atlease you claim not to be. But you still say nothing about your beliefs or motivesin pushing this Omicrom thing? You are still a coward.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Well well! We have made a small amount of progress here! You have revealed that you re not anti vax- or atlease you claim not to be. But you still say nothing about your beliefs or motivesin pushing this Omicrom thing? You are still a coward.


This thread was created weeks ago when we knew nothing about omicron, it was posted specifically to track the inevitable death wave that we were expecting to follow all the panic theater about the terrifying omicron.

It may be worth noting that while I've claimed to not be anti vax, I've never claimed to not be anti covid jab or anti choice.  I’ve certainly not claimed to be pro covid jab or pro mandate.


----------



## 2aguy

Bob Blaylock said:


> Last I heard.  There was one claimed Moronic death in the UK, but details about it are so sparse that I see no reason to assume it is anything but a case of someone having died from some other cause entirely, who was assumed, at the time to have been infected with the Moronic strain.
> 
> So, as far as any credible accounts, the toll still stands at zero.




Yep........omicron may very well be the end........and the leftists are terrified.....without the Chinese flu, how are they going to steal elections and force their agenda on us?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

ColonelAngus said:


> Let's all get an experimental gene therapy shot and get a swollen heart and blood clots INSTEAD OF THE SNIFFLES!!


What experimental gene therapy? Mayme you can tell us the percetage of people who had such adverse reactions to the VACCINATION, vs. the percentge of people who got vaxxed and only got a sniffle as opposed to getting dead.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> This thread was created weeks ago when we knew nothing about omicron, it was posted specifically to track the inevitable death wave that we were expecting to follow all the panic theater about the terrifying omicron.
> 
> It may be worth noting that while I've claimed to not be anti vax, I've never claimed to not be anti covid jab or anti choice.  I’ve certainly not claimed to be pro covid jab or pro mandate.


So, were right back where we started.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What experimental gene therapy? Mayme you can tell us the percetage [sic] of people who had such adverse reactions to the VACCINATION, vs. the percentge [sic] of people who got vaxxed and only got a sniffle as opposed to getting dead.



  See Post 315.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> So, were right back where we started.


Other than what the thread is about.


----------



## EvMetro

Any new deaths


----------



## Opie

We can now add 1 from Houston!! " Winter of Death"


----------



## EvMetro

I hear that a person with unspecified health conditions has died in TX "with" omicron.  Have not found out his unspecified existing conditions yet, have not been able to confirm a "from" yet.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

_I see that the shit show circle jerk continues . ...Keep up the good work!



_


----------



## PoliticalChic

EvMetro said:


> The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.




The Texas case, which would mean that the omicron has a death toll equal to that of Ted Kennedy, or Alec Baldwin.


----------



## EvMetro

PoliticalChic said:


> The Texas case, which would mean that the omicron has a death toll equal to that of Ted Kennedy, or Alec Baldwin.


Have we confirmed that it was "from", and not "with"?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

So are there ANY PROVEN deaths from Omicron yet?  And if the media Hyperventilates reporting it and dies does that count?


----------



## PoliticalChic

eagle1462010 said:


>




*"More Children Have Died From Covid Shot Than From Covid*


One team published an engineering analysis to determine the current underreporting factor (URF) from the VAERS information and found the factor to be 41.
When applied against the government data they found 173% more children died from the vaccine than from the illness
Using this same URF, the number of deaths from COVID rose to 815,326 and the number permanently disabled to 1,338,404. To date, the total reported deaths from the infection is 803,043, which means the shot has killed more children and adults than the virus
Although there is little reason to give children the shot, officials are spinning the idea that it is needed for herd immunity. Yet, health officials must be aware there is a significant lack of evidence to support this, and children are dying in the process
Pilot deaths and injuries affect commercial flights, logistical distribution of goods and military readiness. In one affidavit as part of a federal lawsuit against the military vaccine mandate, physician Lt. Col. Theresa Long alleges protocols are not followed after the COVID shot"









						More Children Have Died From Covid Shot Than From Covid
					

STORY AT-A-GLANCE One team published an engineering analysis to determine the current underreporting factor (URF) from the VAERS information and




					noqreport.com


----------



## EvMetro

PoliticalChic said:


> *"More Children Have Died From Covid Shot Than From Covid*
> 
> 
> One team published an engineering analysis to determine the current underreporting factor (URF) from the VAERS information and found the factor to be 41.
> When applied against the government data they found 173% more children died from the vaccine than from the illness
> Using this same URF, the number of deaths from COVID rose to 815,326 and the number permanently disabled to 1,338,404. To date, the total reported deaths from the infection is 803,043, which means the shot has killed more children and adults than the virus
> Although there is little reason to give children the shot, officials are spinning the idea that it is needed for herd immunity. Yet, health officials must be aware there is a significant lack of evidence to support this, and children are dying in the process
> Pilot deaths and injuries affect commercial flights, logistical distribution of goods and military readiness. In one affidavit as part of a federal lawsuit against the military vaccine mandate, physician Lt. Col. Theresa Long alleges protocols are not followed after the COVID shot"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Children Have Died From Covid Shot Than From Covid
> 
> 
> STORY AT-A-GLANCE One team published an engineering analysis to determine the current underreporting factor (URF) from the VAERS information and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noqreport.com


It's interesting to consider how many children AND how many adults have died from the vax when we compare to the death toll of Omicron.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> *"More Children Have Died From Covid Shot Than From Covid*
> 
> 
> One team published an engineering analysis to determine the current underreporting factor (URF) from the VAERS information and found the factor to be 41.
> When applied against the government data they found 173% more children died from the vaccine than from the illness
> Using this same URF, the number of deaths from COVID rose to 815,326 and the number permanently disabled to 1,338,404. To date, the total reported deaths from the infection is 803,043, which means the shot has killed more children and adults than the virus
> Although there is little reason to give children the shot, officials are spinning the idea that it is needed for herd immunity. Yet, health officials must be aware there is a significant lack of evidence to support this, and children are dying in the process
> Pilot deaths and injuries affect commercial flights, logistical distribution of goods and military readiness. In one affidavit as part of a federal lawsuit against the military vaccine mandate, physician Lt. Col. Theresa Long alleges protocols are not followed after the COVID shot"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Children Have Died From Covid Shot Than From Covid
> 
> 
> STORY AT-A-GLANCE One team published an engineering analysis to determine the current underreporting factor (URF) from the VAERS information and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noqreport.com











						NOQ Report
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> NOQ Report
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 578536


Lol, a lefty attacking the source instead of the content...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Lol, a lefty attacking the source instead of the content...



  Ironic when you consider most of the sources that TheProgressivePatriot ever cites—blatant bullshit sources such as RawStory or PinkNews.


----------



## PoliticalChic

EvMetro said:


> It's interesting to consider how many children AND how many adults have died from the vax when we compare to the death toll of Omicron.




Especially when the statistics prove that healthy persons, non-obese, no co-morbidities......don't die, they just have a flu.

What can be the reason for the enforcement other than totalitarianism?


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> NOQ Report
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 578536




Factcheck is simply propaganda for morons like you.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> NOQ Report
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 578536


What's the death toll up to today?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> Factcheck is simply propaganda for morons like you.


The morons are the ones who believe  this shit about the Vaxx


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The morons are the :





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ones who believe  this shit about the Vaxx




Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to modes of operation: a) vulgarity, and/or b) the charge that the other side is lying.


But.....what can any expect from a fool who chooses an oxymoron as their avi.
One can be a patriot, or a Progresssive.....but never both....fool.


Let me explain why:
The Constitution was a _distillation_ of the views of Madison, Jefferson and Franklin. Progressivism is from the views of Rousseau, Hegel and Marx. 



Now, let's quote 'progressives,' also known as totalitarians.

a. The Germans have a history of embracing authoritarian rule. As the German philosopher Hegel said, “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of _obeying without protest”_ (Ralf Dahrendorf, _Society and Democracy in Germany_).

b. The attitude of the FDR government can be seen in these words of _A.B. “Happy” Chandler_, a former Kentucky governor: “[A]ll of us owe the government; we owe it for everything we have—and that is the basis of obligation—and the government can *take everything we have* if the government needs it. . . . The government can assert its right to have all the taxes it needs for any purpose, either now or at any time in the future.”
*From a speech delivered on the Senate floor
May 14, 1943* Happy Chandler's dangerous statism - The Bluegrass Institute for Public Policy Solutions

c. Jim Cramer, one of the Left's apparatchiks, say what Democrats believe, encourage.....but blames it on the other side.

“government has a right to force you to obey and has always exercised it especially under GOP” 

Anyone think to question what the GOP has forced any to obey about?

Masks?

Injections?

Taxation?



See what I mean about the Left/Progressives lying about everything?



I bet our fool, Progressive Patriot didn't know any of that.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The morons are the ones who believe this shit about the Vaxx


I do not believe shit about the vax, that's why I haven't been jabbed.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

PoliticalChic said:


> I bet our fool, Progressive Patriot didn't know any of that.



  More likely, he does know, and fully agrees with and supports it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Bob Blaylock said:


> More likely, he does know, and fully agrees with and supports it.




I'm gonna ago with Occam's Razor and simply say he's a moron.


He doesn't know he votes for the European Party.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> Being neither articulate nor informed, yet desirous of making a forceful presentation, the lesser poster resorts to modes of operation: a) vulgarity, and/or b) the charge that the other side is lying.
> 
> 
> But.....what can any expect from a fool who chooses an oxymoron as their avi.
> One can be a patriot, or a Progresssive.....but never both....fool.
> 
> 
> Let me explain why:
> The Constitution was a _distillation_ of the views of Madison, Jefferson and Franklin. Progressivism is from the views of Rousseau, Hegel and Marx.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let's quote 'progressives,' also known as totalitarians.
> 
> a. The Germans have a history of embracing authoritarian rule. As the German philosopher Hegel said, “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of _obeying without protest”_ (Ralf Dahrendorf, _Society and Democracy in Germany_).
> 
> b. The attitude of the FDR government can be seen in these words of _A.B. “Happy” Chandler_, a former Kentucky governor: “[A]ll of us owe the government; we owe it for everything we have—and that is the basis of obligation—and the government can *take everything we have* if the government needs it. . . . The government can assert its right to have all the taxes it needs for any purpose, either now or at any time in the future.”
> *From a speech delivered on the Senate floor
> May 14, 1943* Happy Chandler's dangerous statism - The Bluegrass Institute for Public Policy Solutions
> 
> c. Jim Cramer, one of the Left's apparatchiks, say what Democrats believe, encourage.....but blames it on the other side.
> 
> “government has a right to force you to obey and has always exercised it especially under GOP”
> 
> Anyone think to question what the GOP has forced any to obey about?
> 
> Masks?
> 
> Injections?
> 
> Taxation?
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean about the Left/Progressives lying about everything?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet our fool, Progressive Patriot didn't know any of that.





Spare me the Gish gallop crap.
And you can climb down from your high horse. You do not get to claim the moral high ground when your lies and stupidity contributes to the loos of life. And you can take your oxymoron bullshiit and stick it where the sun don't shine. You do not get to decide who  is a patriot and who is not. And if you want to discuss patriotism start a thread on it. Here you are just trolling.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> I do not believe shit about the vax, that's why I haven't been jabbed.


A glimmer of honesty!!

1. You do not believe ( fill in the blank) about the vaxx. 
2. You have not been vaxxed

Still it does not reveal very much. You are still a coward who is afraid to say what he really believs


----------



## eagle1462010

What is the death total for Omicron?  1 possible in Texas but it looks like it's  BS.

0 deaths Omicron


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> A glimmer of honesty!!
> 
> 1. You do not believe ( fill in the blank) about the vaxx.
> 2. You have not been vaxxed
> 
> Still it does not reveal very much. You are still a coward who is afraid to say what he really believs


You are a jerk-off.
Vaxxed people are getting COVID.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> What is the death total for Omicron?  1 possible in Texas but it looks like it's  BS.
> 
> 0 deaths Omicron


Good fucking grief! People are dying from COVID!! What do you propose we do??


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Good fucking grief! People are dying from COVID!! What do you propose we do??


That is not an Omicron death.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

eagle1462010 said:


> That is not an Omicron death.


You and  EvMetro are playing a sick and evil game  here. You are playing with human life!


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You and  EvMetro are playing a sick and evil game  here. You are playing with human life!


When you want to change the legal system, *you* are playing with human life!


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> A glimmer of honesty!!
> 
> 1. You do not believe ( fill in the blank) about the vaxx.
> 2. You have not been vaxxed
> 
> Still it does not reveal very much. You are still a coward who is afraid to say what he really believs


Start a thread about it and ask me there.

Got any omicron deaths yet?


----------



## Indeependent

My co-worker and his Liberal family were the first to be vaxxed and wore masks all day...He, his wife and 3 daughters all had COVID last year.
He just found out 2 days ago his boostered wife has COVID.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You and  EvMetro are playing a sick and evil game  here. You are playing with human life!


This is not an omicron death either


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Start a thread about it and ask me there.
> 
> Got any omicron deaths yet?


This is the only thread we need. Stop running from the truth


----------



## evenflow1969

Donald H said:


> Hate politics aside, it appears that there are no reported deaths from Omicron yet.


Only one we know of so far. We still don't know how dangerous it is, we do not have enough data on it  so far we know it spreads quicker than the other types. It appears to be less severe at this point. We will find out as time progresses. Very well could end up to be panic porn. It could also end up being terrible. I am hoping it ends up being panic porn. Unfortunately life has proven to not give a shit about my hopes.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> I do not believe shit about the vax, that's why I haven't been jabbed.



  I believe in the VAX, as a computer platform that was very good, and probably well ahead of its time, in the 1970s and into the 1980s.  But it's been obsolete for a very long time, and the company that made it no longer really exists, other than as some outdated bits of intellectual property now owned by Hewlett Packard, which stopped making the last of the VAX line more than a decade and a half ago.

  It's foolish that so many now look to an obsolete computer platform for a solution to a fake _“pandemic”_ that was created and exploited by corrupt politicians.  The only real solution that will ever exist to the COVID-1984 crisis will  be in removing from office, as many as possible of the criminal politicians who have had a hand in creating, promoting, and exploiting it, and in violently lynching some of them as an example to any other politicians who might ever think of trying to pull this sort of bullshit again.  As long as we allow criminal politicians to keep getting away with this shit, the COVID-1984 crisis will never end.

  This kind of shit is what the Second Amendment is for.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

eagle1462010 said:


> What is the death total for Omicron? 1 possible in Texas but it looks like it's BS.



  There is also one case in the UK, which equally appears to be bullshit.

  This leaves the verifiable count as…



eagle1462010 said:


> 0 deaths Omicron


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Good fucking grief! People are dying from COVID!! What do you propose we do??



  People are dying from the OVEREACTION TO COVID-1984.









						Virus-linked hunger tied to 10,000 child deaths each month
					

HOUNDE, Burkina Faso (AP) — The lean season is coming for Burkina Faso’s children. And this time, the long wait for the harvest is bringing a hunger more ferocious than most have ever known...




					apnews.com
				




  Note that the _“virus-linked hunger”_ is not actually being caused by the virus itself.  It is being caused by supply-chain and economic issues, resulting from the drastic and unwarranted overreactions to the virus.

  Far more harm is being caused to individuals and societies, far more death, far more human suffering; by the measures being enacted under the fraudulent guise of _“protecting”_ us from the virus, than the virus itself could ever possibly cause directly.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> This is the only thread we need. Stop running from the truth


Wrong!  This thread is specifically for documenting the Omicron death toll. That's it.

Got any new omicron deaths to post?


----------



## EvMetro

evenflow1969 said:


> Only one we know of so far.


I'm disputing the one, until we can verify that it was "from" omicron vs "with" omicron.


----------



## EvMetro

Any new deaths yet?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> View attachment 578663Spare me the Gish gallop crap.
> And you can climb down from your high horse. You do not get to claim the moral high ground when your lies and stupidity contributes to the loos of life. And you can take your oxymoron bullshiit and stick it where the sun don't shine. You do not get to decide who  is a patriot and who is not. And if you want to discuss patriotism start a thread on it. Here you are just trolling.




No vulgarity .....no matter how totally I've destroyed your worldview, and exposed how uneducated you are.



A patriot is one who subscribes to American values and heritage.

You don't.....so 'patriot' is far from applicable to you or any progressive.



1. The Democrats are the European Party, the party of Obey.

We’re the other side, the personal liberty, individualism, the right to make personal decisions.


2. Let's remember what 'Progressive' means: it is the view of Rousseau
'Any who deny the general will (government's doctrines) should be treated like a rabid beast and be put to death.
That's 'Progressive.

3. It is the view of Hegel:
"...the State 'has the supreme right against the individual, whose supreme duty is to be a member of the State... for the right of the world spirit is above all special privileges.'" Author/historian William Shirer, quoting Georg Hegel in his _The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich_ (1959, page 144)

a. The Germans have a history of embracing authoritarian rule. As the German philosopher Hegel said, “The state says … you must obey …. The state has rights against the individual; its members have obligations, among them that of _obeying without protest”_(Ralf Dahrendorf, _Society and Democracy in Germany_).
That's Progressive

4. It is the view of Hitler
Fact is, *the Nazis learned eugenics from the American Progressives...*

"Only after eugenics became entrenched in the United States was the campaign transplanted into Germany, in no small measure through the efforts of California eugenicists, who published booklets idealizing sterilization and circulated them to German official and scientists.

*Hitler studied American eugenics laws.*...
Hitler proudly told his comrades just how closely he followed the progress of the American eugenics movement. "I have studied with great interest," he told a fellow Nazi, "the laws of several American states concerning prevention of reproduction by people whose progeny would, in all probability, be of no value or be injurious to the racial stock."
The Horrifying American Roots of Nazi Eugenics

Hitler wrote to the president of the American Eugenics Society to ask for a copy of his“The Case for Sterilization.”
(Margaret Sanger and Sterilization)

*German race science stood on American progressive’s shoulders.*

5. And Progressives, Democrats, stand for the same aims as the Communist Party did.
Democrats, Liberals, Progressives have saddled America with cultural Marxism.




So, yes....based on education, knowledge, and reality, I do get 'the moral high ground,' and state that you are far, far from a patriot.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> We’re the other side, the personal liberty, individualism, the right to make personal decisions.


You mean like a woman's reproductive rights, or who  consenting adults are allowed to marry?


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You mean like a woman's reproductive rights, or who  consenting adults are allowed to marry?




"Reproductive rights"????

Killing a separate and unique human being is hardly a 'right' in any civilized society.


Here's more of the education you are so sorely lacking, you dunce:


The unborn human receiving sustenance from its mother, is, nonetheless, a separate and distinct human being.

There are a number of clear biological facts, and all sorts of legal precedents, that easily refute the claim that the embryo or fetus is simply part of the mother's body.


An individual's body parts all share the same genetic code. If the unborn child were actually a part of the mother's body, the unborn's cells would have the same genetic code as the cells of the mother. This is not the case. Every cell of the unborn's body is genetically distinct from every cell in the mother's body.
In many cases, the blood type of the unborn child is different than the blood type of the mother. Since one body cannot function with two different blood types, this is clearly not the mother's blood.
In half of all pregnancies, the unborn child is a male, meaning that even the sex of the child is different from the mother.
As Randy Alcorn states in his book _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_, "A Chinese zygote implanted in a Swedish woman will always be Chinese, not Swedish, because his identity is based on his genetic code, not on that of the body in which he resides."1
It is possible for a fetus to die while the mother lives, and it is possible for the mother to die while the fetus lives. This could not be true if the mother and child were simply one person.
When the embryo implants in the lining of the uterus, it emits chemical substances which weaken the woman's immune system within the uterus so that this tiny "foreign" body is not rejected by the woman's body. Were this tiny embryo simply "part of the woman's body" there would be no need to locally disable the woman's immunities.
It is illegal to execute a pregnant woman on death row because the fetus living inside her is a distinct human being who cannot be executed for the crimes of the mother (International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights: Article 6.5).
When Scott Peterson killed his pregnant wife, Laci, he was convicted on _two_ counts of murder.
Sir Albert Liley (the "Father of Fetology") made this observation in a 1970 speech entitled, "The Termination of Pregnancy or the Extermination of the Fetus?"
Physiologically, we must accept that the conceptus is, in a very large measure, in charge of the pregnancy.... Biologically, at no stage can we subscribe to the view that the fetus is a mere appendage of the mother.2


The late Christopher Hitchens, a prominent public intellectual, atheist, and abortion advocate wrote the following in his book, _God is Not Great_:
As a materialist, I think it has been demonstrated that an embryo is a separate body and entity, and not merely (as some really did used to argue) a growth on or in the female body. There used to be feminists who would say that it was more like an appendix or even—this was seriously maintained—a tumor. That nonsense seems to have stopped… Embryology confirms morality. The words “unborn child,” even when used in a politicized manner, describe a material reality.3

Hitchens had other reasons for supporting legal abortion, but he recognized the absurdity of claiming that unborn children are simply part of the mother's body.

No matter how you spin it, women don't have four arms and four legs when they're pregnant. Those extra appendages belong to the tiny human being(s) living inside of them. At _no_ point in pregnancy is the developing embryo or fetus simply a part of the mother's body.

Footnotes


Randy Alcorn, _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_ (Multnomah Publishers, 2000) p. 57.
Sir William Albert Liley,“The Termination of Pregnancy or the Extermination of the Fetus?” cited by Randy Alcorn, _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_, 58.
Christopher Hitchens, _God Is Not Great: How Religion Poisons Everything_ (Hachette Book Group. Kindle Edition, 2009), 378-379.









						Part of the Mother’s Body?
					

The slogan,



					www.abort73.com
				






Is there any argument for the "right" of a woman to authorize the killing of her unborn baby that would not apply to her authorizing the similar slaughter of a year old that she was breastfeeding?





Amazing how you don't understand that you've been trained to become a Nazi.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> "Reproductive rights"????
> 
> Killing a separate and unique human being is hardly a 'right' in any civilized society.
> 
> 
> Here's more of the education you are so sorely lacking, you dunce:
> 
> 
> The unborn human receiving sustenance from its mother, is, nonetheless, a separate and distinct human being.
> 
> There are a number of clear biological facts, and all sorts of legal precedents, that easily refute the claim that the embryo or fetus is simply part of the mother's body.
> 
> 
> An individual's body parts all share the same genetic code. If the unborn child were actually a part of the mother's body, the unborn's cells would have the same genetic code as the cells of the mother. This is not the case. Every cell of the unborn's body is genetically distinct from every cell in the mother's body.
> In many cases, the blood type of the unborn child is different than the blood type of the mother. Since one body cannot function with two different blood types, this is clearly not the mother's blood.
> In half of all pregnancies, the unborn child is a male, meaning that even the sex of the child is different from the mother.
> As Randy Alcorn states in his book _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_, "A Chinese zygote implanted in a Swedish woman will always be Chinese, not Swedish, because his identity is based on his genetic code, not on that of the body in which he resides."1
> It is possible for a fetus to die while the mother lives, and it is possible for the mother to die while the fetus lives. This could not be true if the mother and child were simply one person.
> When the embryo implants in the lining of the uterus, it emits chemical substances which weaken the woman's immune system within the uterus so that this tiny "foreign" body is not rejected by the woman's body. Were this tiny embryo simply "part of the woman's body" there would be no need to locally disable the woman's immunities.
> It is illegal to execute a pregnant woman on death row because the fetus living inside her is a distinct human being who cannot be executed for the crimes of the mother (International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights: Article 6.5).
> When Scott Peterson killed his pregnant wife, Laci, he was convicted on _two_ counts of murder.
> Sir Albert Liley (the "Father of Fetology") made this observation in a 1970 speech entitled, "The Termination of Pregnancy or the Extermination of the Fetus?"
> Physiologically, we must accept that the conceptus is, in a very large measure, in charge of the pregnancy.... Biologically, at no stage can we subscribe to the view that the fetus is a mere appendage of the mother.2
> 
> 
> The late Christopher Hitchens, a prominent public intellectual, atheist, and abortion advocate wrote the following in his book, _God is Not Great_:
> As a materialist, I think it has been demonstrated that an embryo is a separate body and entity, and not merely (as some really did used to argue) a growth on or in the female body. There used to be feminists who would say that it was more like an appendix or even—this was seriously maintained—a tumor. That nonsense seems to have stopped… Embryology confirms morality. The words “unborn child,” even when used in a politicized manner, describe a material reality.3
> 
> Hitchens had other reasons for supporting legal abortion, but he recognized the absurdity of claiming that unborn children are simply part of the mother's body.
> 
> No matter how you spin it, women don't have four arms and four legs when they're pregnant. Those extra appendages belong to the tiny human being(s) living inside of them. At _no_ point in pregnancy is the developing embryo or fetus simply a part of the mother's body.
> 
> Footnotes
> 
> 
> Randy Alcorn, _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_ (Multnomah Publishers, 2000) p. 57.
> Sir William Albert Liley,“The Termination of Pregnancy or the Extermination of the Fetus?” cited by Randy Alcorn, _Pro-Life Answers to Pro-Choice Arguments_, 58.
> Christopher Hitchens, _God Is Not Great: How Religion Poisons Everything_ (Hachette Book Group. Kindle Edition, 2009), 378-379.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the Mother’s Body?
> 
> 
> The slogan,
> 
> 
> 
> www.abort73.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any argument for the "right" of a woman to authorize the killing of her unborn baby that would not apply to her authorizing the similar slaughter of a year old that she was breastfeeding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how you don't understand that you've been trained to become a Nazi.


I am not dealing with you insane Gish Gallop , off topic rants


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am not dealing with you insane Gish Gallop , off topic rants





You can run, but you can't hide.
So saith the Brown Bomber.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PoliticalChic said:


> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber.


I am not running or hiding. I just have better things to do than deal with insanity


----------



## PoliticalChic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am not running or hiding. I just have better things to do than deal with insanity





Clearly, learning isn't one of those things.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> off topic rants


Speaking of this, do you have some omicron deaths to post?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am not running or hiding. I just have better things to do than deal with insanity



  You cannot run away from it.

  Wherever you go, there you are.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am not running or hiding. I just have better things to do than deal with insanity


What's the latest omicron death toll number?


----------



## EvMetro

I wonder how many more people need to die from omicron before people realize how much they need vaccines to save them from this?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am not dealing with you insane Gish Gallop , off topic rants


It's all plagiarized regurgitation anyway.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> I wonder how many more people need to die from omicron before people realize how much they need vaccines to save them from this?


Go into a hospital with a full ICU and ER and ask them.

Please take video of your ass getting  beaten to a pulp by the nurses.


----------



## eagle1462010

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Go into a hospital with a full ICU and ER and ask them.
> 
> Please take video of your ass getting  beaten to a pulp by the nurses.


Thst is not a death from Omicron


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Go into a hospital with a full ICU and ER and ask them.
> 
> Please take video of your ass getting  beaten to a pulp by the nurses.


Metro is a moron and a zombi troll bot who doesn't know he's dead


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Go into a hospital with a full ICU and ER and ask them.
> 
> Please take video of your ass getting  beaten to a pulp by the nurses.


Are you thinking that someone in the hospital or icu staff may have actually seen an omicron death?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Metro is a moron and a zombi troll bot who doesn't know he's dead


WRONG!  this is absolutely NOT an Omicron death.  Try again.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> Are you thinking that someone in the hospital or icu staff may have actually seen an omicron death?


No, I am thinking it would be funny to watch them stomp you out for spreading your insane, harmful lies.

If anyone deserves this opportunity, it is them.


----------



## EvMetro

eagle1462010 said:


> Thst is not a death from Omicron


The cool thing about being a lefty is that he can blatantly attempt to link the death toll of omicron to hospitals with full ICUs, without even feeling self conscious.   Kinda like a dog can lick his ass right in front of you and your guests and feel a bit of shame, or how a chicken can shit while maintaining eye contact with you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

EvMetro said:


> The cool thing about being a lefty is that he can blatantly attempt to link the death toll of omicron to hospitals with full ICUs, without even feeling self conscious.   Kinda like a dog can lick his ass right in front of you and your guests and feel a bit of shame, or how a chicken can shit while maintaining eye contact with you.


oh, I am talking about more than this childish, painfully stupid thread full of people mocking you. 

I am talking about your ongoing campaign of harmful lies that make this all much worse.

If anyone deserves a defibrillator attached to his shriveled little nuts, its you. And if anyone deserves the opportunity to do it, it's an ICU nurse.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

eagle1462010 said:


> Thst is not a death from Omicron


Right, that is an idiot, posting to me even though he ends up crying like a little baby whenever he does.


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No, I am thinking it would be funny to watch them stomp you out blah, blah, blah...


Wrong!  Your fascism is NOT an Omicron death.


----------



## EvMetro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> If anyone deserves a defibrillator attached to his shriveled little nuts, its you.


Wrong!  Your juvenile rhetoric is NOT an omicron death.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> WRONG!  this is absolutely NOT an Omicron death.  Try again.


I did not say that it was. What I have said all along is that the issue is Covid deaths. You are playing a sick and stupid game my trying to make it about Omicron to support you anti vaxx message. That is what you are doing. Don't lie . People are dying from COVID and YOU have blood on your hands


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I did not say that it was. What I have said all along is that the issue is Covid deaths. You are playing a sick and stupid game my trying to make it about Omicron to support you anti vaxx message. That is what you are doing. Don't lie . People are dying from COVID and YOU have blood on your hands


Lol.... if you were not so fucking stupid it might be funny....lolol moron.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are playing a sick and stupid game my trying to make it about Omicron


This thread is specifically about omicron deaths.  It is against the usmb rules to derail threads, so do not try to make this about something besides omicron deaths. 

Do you have some omicron deaths to post?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> The cool thing about being a lefty is that he can blatantly attempt to link the death toll of omicron to hospitals with full ICUs, without even feeling self conscious.   Kinda like a dog can lick his ass right in front of you and your guests and feel a bit of shame, or how a chicken can shit while maintaining eye contact with you.


The not so cool thing about being a brain dead Covid Cult zombie is denying that the ICUs are full of Covid paitents, while ranting about the absence of confirmed Omicron deaths  as a way to deny the need for the vaxx.  You are the ass getting licked and the turd that the chicken pooped out

Is it possible that you are to fucking stupid to realise that NO BODY is claiming that Omicron is causing the deaths and hospitalizations and that the actually issue os COVID ?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The not so cool thing about being a brain dead Covid Cult zombie is denying that the ICUs are full of Covid paitents, while ranting about the absence of confirmed Omicron deaths  as a way to deny the need for the vaxx.  You are the ass getting licked and the turd that the chicken pooped out
> 
> Is it possible that you are to fucking stupid to realise that NO BODY is claiming that Omicron is causing the deaths and hospitalizations and that the actually issue os COVID ?


Nope, this isn't an omicron death either.  

What is the omicron death toll up to today?


----------



## EvMetro

Any Christmas day omicron deaths?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Lol.... if you were not so fucking stupid it might be funny....lolol moron.


I am not going to get into a juvenile pissing match and call you stupid. But, I will be thinking about how stupid ypu'll feel when ypur on a ventilator in the ICU begging for the vaxx and being told that it's to late


----------



## Mac-7

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Omicron variant is just another excuse for you nutters to push your beliefs that this pandemic is a hoax and you won't do the right thing no matter what (get vaccinated, follow precautions).


We “nutters” as you call them did not cause excessive bedwetting on the left over a virus that mostly causes the sniffles

the left are strangling our economy and causing far more human misery than omicron itself


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am not going to get into a juvenile pissing match and call you stupid. But, I will be thinking about how stupid ypu'll [sic] feel when ypur [sic] on a ventilator in the ICU begging for the vaxx and being told that it's to late


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Mac-7 said:


> We “nutters” as you call them did not cause excessive bedwetting on the left over a virus that mostly causes the sniffles


800.000 dead in the US alone


----------



## JustAGuy1

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I get it now. You are a zombi troll bot who does not know that you are dead. I will not let you eat my brains



You don't have a brain to eat.


----------



## JustAGuy1

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> 800.000 dead in the US alone



Grow up old man, it has less than 1% mortality. Put the estrogen down.


----------



## Mac-7

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> 800.000 dead in the US alone


We are discussing the omicron mutation 

which has not caused 800,000 deaths


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> 800.000 dead in the US alone


No Omicron deaths there.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> 800.000 dead in the US alone


800 omicron deaths?  Link please...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Mac-7 said:


> We are discussing the omicron mutation
> 
> which has not caused 800,000 deaths


You can continue to stupidly pretend that Omicron is not Covid. I will have none of it. We both know what you people are up to. Ity is not  working


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> 800 omicron deaths?  Link please...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Mac-7 said:


> We are discussing the omicron mutation
> 
> which has not caused 800,000 deaths


No fucking shit! So what?? Please explain how that effects our policies and response to the public health issue


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I am not going to get into a juvenile pissing match and call you stupid. But, I will be thinking about how stupid ypu'll feel when ypur on a ventilator in the ICU begging for the vaxx and being told that it's to late


Lol. Moron.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Lol. Moron.


The grim reaper is gonn put a hurting on your ass.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The grim reaper is gonn put a hurting on your ass.


I'm scared to death ....


----------



## Mac-7

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You can continue to stupidly pretend that Omicron is not Covid.


I never said it wasnt

or does the word “mutation” mean something else in liberish?


----------



## Mac-7

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No fucking shit! So what?? Please explain how that effects our policies and response to the public health issue


By treating a virus thats no worse than the common cold as the second coming of the bubonic plague you are torturing our society for no good reason


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> I'm scared to death ....




_You should be but you're too brainwashed to know it_


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Mac-7 said:


> I never said it wasnt
> 
> or does the word “mutation” mean something else in liberish?


Right ! You did not say that it wasn't Covid. But you don't want to talk about Covid, for reasons that are obvious


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Nope, this isn't an omicron death either.
> 
> What is the omicron death toll up to today?


What did you die of when you became a brain dead zombie troll bot?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Mac-7 said:


> no worse than the common cold



has 800K people ever died of the common cold in a 20 month time fram? HOW FUCKING STUPID are you?


----------



## Mac-7

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Right ! You did not say that it wasn't Covid. But you don't want to talk about Covid, for reasons that are obvious


We are talking about covid

omicron is a form of covid and the one that demo politicians are using as their excuse for bullying the public


----------



## Mac-7

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> has 800K people ever died of the common cold in a 20 month time fram? HOW FUCKING STUPID are you?


Notice the headline of this thread

the topic is omicron


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Mac-7 said:


> Notice the headline of this thread
> 
> the topic is omicron


Get the fuck over it! Do you have anything rational or constructive to contribute or not?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Mac-7 said:


> We are talking about covid
> 
> omicron is a form of covid and the one that demo politicians are using as their excuse for bullying the public


Bullying the public?? You mean like trying to  keep people alive? It's too god damned bad if you feel bullied. You are the ones doing the bullying by trying to intimidate people who wear masks and get vaxxed.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> 800.000 dead in the US alone


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No fucking shit! So what?? Please explain how that effects our policies and response to the public health issue



  See Post 315.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The grim reaper is gonn [sic] put a hurting on your ass.



  When he does, he's going to need to use something a lot more effective than a disease with a 99.7%+ and increasing recovery rate.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> has 800K people ever died of the common cold in a 20 month time fram? HOW FUCKING STUPID are you?



  That many have never died of COVID-1984 either.

  Per the CDC's own admission, about 94% of those deaths involved other causes.  And whatever the CDC actually admits to, you have to know that the truth is well beyond that.

  You're much more likely to die in a car accident than from COVID-1984.  Or from any of a large number of other mundane causes.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bullying the public?? You mean like trying to  keep people alive? It's too god damned bad if you feel bullied. You are the ones doing the bullying by trying to intimidate people who wear masks and get vaxxed.



  It truly takes an extreme, superhuman, TheProgressivePatriot level of stupid, to believe that any of what is being done to us in connection with the #CoronaHoax2020 is about protecting our health or safety; that any of it is about anything other than an excuse for criminals who infest positions of power to seize an abuse even more power over us, to their gain, and to our harm.

  As far as I am concerned, cretins such as yourself, who enable this are every bit as guilty as the primary perpetrators of this fraud and abuse.


----------



## Mac-7

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You mean like trying to keep people alive?


You mean providing pacifiers for libs who think we’re all gonna die from the sniffles


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bullying the public?? You mean like trying to  keep people alive? It's too god damned bad if you feel bullied. You are the ones doing the bullying by trying to intimidate people who wear masks and get vaxxed.


----------



## EvMetro

JustAGuy1 said:


> Grow up old man, it has less than 1% mortality. Put the estrogen down.


Omicron appears to have zero percent mortality


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> has 800K people ever died


Not "has."  Did you graduate high school?  "HAVE".


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> 800K people


In post 600, it was only eight hundred.  Now you went up to 800k.  The omicron death toll is zero.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bullying the public?? You mean like trying to  keep people alive? It's too god damned bad if you feel bullied. You are the ones doing the bullying by trying to intimidate people who wear masks and get vaxxed.


What's the omicron death toll up to today?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> has [sic] 800K people ever died of the common cold in a 20 month time fram [sic]?
> 
> 
> 
> Not "has."  Did you graduate high school?  "HAVE".
Click to expand...


  In many of his posts, TheProgressivePatriot makes a rather obvious attempt to come across as being well-educated; but the abject level of illiteracy that it continually displays puts the lie to that.  Anyone that is as well educated at it claims to be would certainly be much more literate.


----------



## EvMetro

How many more people have to die of omicron before people understand that the vax is the only way to escape this death wave?


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Too early to tell.


It's been 3 weeks since you posted this.  Can you tell yet?


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You do know, you're just reinforcing my belief that you started this thread not to keep track of actual deaths, but because you believe the virus is panic porn.


Still no deaths after 3 weeks.  Was it panic porn?


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> The OP is anti-vaxx


Bullshit.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Still no deaths after 3 weeks.  Was it panic porn?


No. Just you're slinking in and out like your savior. Rail like shit against getting vaccinated..and then...getting vaccinated yourself.
What the fuck is up with you? LOL.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No. Just you're slinking in and out like your savior. Rail like shit against getting vaccinated..and then...getting vaccinated yourself.
> What the fuck is up with you? LOL.


I'll never get a covid jab.  They'll have to inject it into my cold dead hands.

Any omicron deaths yet?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> I'll never get a covid jab.  They'll have to inject it into my cold dead hands.
> 
> Any omicron deaths yet?


I thought you already did?
If you haven't...sooner or later, your luck will run out.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> As for omicron, too early in the game to tell how lethal it is.


It's been 3 weeks since you posted this.  Can you tell yet?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> It's been 3 weeks since you posted this.  Can you tell yet?


Roll up your sleeve and take one for the team. Otherwise, stop your constant bitching!!
It's getting old, sweetie!


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Roll up your sleeve and take one for the team. Otherwise, stop your constant bitching!!
> It's getting old, sweetie!


Lol, made you evade...


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Lol, made you evade...


Evade what, sweetie? You are full of shit. C'mon. Post SOMETHING of substance. I dare you!


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Evade what, sweetie? You are full of shit. C'mon. Post SOMETHING of substance. I dare you!


It's been 3 weeks since you posted that it is too early to tell.  I asked you if you can yell yet.  You evaded and continue to evade answering this, and you ate not posting any omicron deaths either.  So can you tell yet?


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I thought you already did?


Have I posted ANYTHING that would suggest that I got jabbed?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> It's been 3 weeks since you posted that it is too early to tell.  I asked you if you can yell yet.  You evaded and continue to evade answering this, and you ate not posting any omicron deaths either.  So can you tell yet?


There's been a couple. And it spreads like wildfire.
Now, take your anti-vaxx rhetoric and fuck off.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> There's been a couple. And it spreads like wildfire.
> Now, take your anti-vaxx rhetoric and fuck off.


Go ahead and post one of these deaths.  It doesn't look like you are sticking to the "too early to tell" thing anymore, yet you are not posting any omicron deaths either.  I'm not aware of ANY omicron deaths that are verified to be "of" or "from" omicron yet, just two that were "with" omicron.   Just how lethal do you think omicron is, now that three weeks have passed since your post 2?


----------



## eagle1462010

JackOfNoTrades said:


> There's been a couple. And it spreads like wildfire.
> Now, take your anti-vaxx rhetoric and fuck off.


That is not an Omicron death.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Go ahead and post one of these deaths.  It doesn't look like you are sticking to the "too early to tell" thing anymore, yet you are not posting any omicron deaths either.  I'm not aware of ANY omicron deaths that are verified to be "of" or "from" omicron yet, just two that were "with" omicron.   Just how lethal do you think omicron is, now that three weeks have passed since your post 2?


Get lost sweetie.  You post the same tired shit over and over.


----------



## Rigby5

{...
Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death​Dec. 26, 2021 at 5:53 pm Updated Dec. 27, 2021 at 7:35 am
By 
The Associated Press
SYDNEY (AP) — Australia’s New South Wales state reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases on Monday and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.
The fatal case was identified as a man in his 80s who was infected at an aged care facility in western Sydney. He was fully vaccinated but had underlying health conditions.
...}








						Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death
					

Australia’s New South Wales state has reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.




					www.seattletimes.com
				




Only 1 world wide, so far.


----------



## eagle1462010

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death​Dec. 26, 2021 at 5:53 pm Updated Dec. 27, 2021 at 7:35 am
> By
> The Associated Press
> SYDNEY (AP) — Australia’s New South Wales state reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases on Monday and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.
> The fatal case was identified as a man in his 80s who was infected at an aged care facility in western Sydney. He was fully vaccinated but had underlying health conditions.
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death
> 
> 
> Australia’s New South Wales state has reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seattletimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 world wide, so far.


umm.  I don't have a meme for 1 yet........have to find one.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death​Dec. 26, 2021 at 5:53 pm Updated Dec. 27, 2021 at 7:35 am
> By
> The Associated Press
> SYDNEY (AP) — Australia’s New South Wales state reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases on Monday and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.
> The fatal case was identified as a man in his 80s who was infected at an aged care facility in western Sydney. He was fully vaccinated but had underlying health conditions.
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death
> 
> 
> Australia’s New South Wales state has reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seattletimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 world wide, so far.


And your point is what, exactly? What should we be doing, or not doing based on that information?


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death​Dec. 26, 2021 at 5:53 pm Updated Dec. 27, 2021 at 7:35 am
> By
> The Associated Press
> SYDNEY (AP) — Australia’s New South Wales state reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases on Monday and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.
> The fatal case was identified as a man in his 80s who was infected at an aged care facility in western Sydney. He was fully vaccinated but had underlying health conditions.
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death
> 
> 
> Australia’s New South Wales state has reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seattletimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 world wide, so far.



  I call bullshit.

  Australia is one of those nations that has taken the #CoronaHoax2020 hysteria to the level of setting up Nazi-style concentration camps for its COVID-1984-based _untermenschen_.  At this point, I think any rational person has to agree that they cannot be trusted to report anything honestly concerning this matter.  The article which you cite even admits to some inconsistency in test results, and makes a rather pathetic attempt to excuse it.

  The verifiable count still stands at zero deaths from the Moronic variant.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> And your point is what, exactly? What should we be doing, or not doing based on that information?



  See Post 315.


----------



## EvMetro

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death​Dec. 26, 2021 at 5:53 pm Updated Dec. 27, 2021 at 7:35 am
> By
> The Associated Press
> SYDNEY (AP) — Australia’s New South Wales state reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases on Monday and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.
> The fatal case was identified as a man in his 80s who was infected at an aged care facility in western Sydney. He was fully vaccinated but had underlying health conditions.
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death
> 
> 
> Australia’s New South Wales state has reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seattletimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 world wide, so far.


Associated press does not have what it takes to make the call on "of" or "from".  It is only "with" omicron until a legitimate authority differentiates these things and specifies "of" or "from".


----------



## Turtlesoup

eagle1462010 said:


>


I've only heard of one----and he had other issues in TEXAS so I am not sure he is even a one?   Why are people getting shots to stop this omicron?


----------



## EvMetro

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death​Dec. 26, 2021 at 5:53 pm Updated Dec. 27, 2021 at 7:35 am
> By
> The Associated Press
> SYDNEY (AP) — Australia’s New South Wales state reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases on Monday and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.
> The fatal case was identified as a man in his 80s who was infected at an aged care facility in western Sydney. He was fully vaccinated but had underlying health conditions.
> ...}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s most populous state reports 1st omicron death
> 
> 
> Australia’s New South Wales state has reported more than 6,000 new COVID-19 cases and confirmed its first death from the omicron variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seattletimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 world wide, so far.


Keep in mind how TheProgressivePatriot has tried to conflate "from" and "with", and how he has tried to conflate original recipe and delta deaths with omicron deaths, so you know what the media will be up to...


----------



## EvMetro

Turtlesoup said:


> I've only heard of one----and he had other issues in TEXAS so I am not sure he is even a one?   Why are people getting shots to stop this omicron?


"With" or "from" never clarified, so it remains unknown.  Confirmed "from" count remains zero.


----------



## eagle1462010

EvMetro said:


> "With" or "from" never clarified, so it remains unknown.  Confirmed "from" count remains zero.


Good  I don' like my uno meme


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Associated press does not have what it takes to make the call on "of" or "from".  It is only "with" omicron until a legitimate authority differentiates these things and specifies "of" or "from".



  And at this point, I would have to call bullshit on anyone in Australia being credible as a legitimate authority.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Turtlesoup said:


> I've only heard of one----and he had other issues in TEXAS so I am not sure he is even a one?   Why are people getting shots to stop this omicron?



  At this point, I've heard of three claimed Moronic deaths—One in the UK, one in Texas, and one in Australia.  So far, no reason to consider any of them credible.

  The credible count still stands at zero.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Keep in mind how TheProgressivePatriot has tried to conflate "from" and "with", and how he has tried to conflate original recipe and delta deaths with omicron deaths, so you know what the media will be up to...



  Keep in mind, also, that the media is far more clever and devious than TheProgressivePatriot.  Much better than he is at lies and deception.  Not that it ever stops him from trying, but I think just about everyone can see clearly rights through his lies.  The media are better at making their lies seem credible.

  See this post for more coverage on this point.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Keep in mind how TheProgressivePatriot has tried to conflate "from" and "with", and how he has tried to conflate original recipe and delta deaths with omicron deaths, so you know what the media will be up to...


I have not tried to do any of that shit Moron! I told you that it is all Covid. And you are still too much of a coward to state what we should be doing about it

And the circle jerk with  https://www.usmessageboard.com/members/bob-blaylock.55534/   and eagle1462010 continues


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I have not tried to do any of that shit Moron! I told you that it is all Covid.


Lol, here you are trying to conflate omicron with original recipe and delta.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Lol, here you are trying to conflate omicron with original recipe and delta.


You really don't have to keep trying to convince me that you're a lyer and a moron. I get it. Really


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You really don't have to keep trying to convince me that you're a lyer and a moron. I get it. Really


Any new omicron deaths to add to the omicron death toll today?


----------



## eagle1462010

Havent seen any


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Any new omicron deaths to add to the omicron death toll today?




CC  eagle1462010


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> View attachment 580804CC  eagle1462010



  That is not an Omicron death.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> View attachment 580804CC eagle1462010


What is the Omi-Con death toll up to now?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> What is the Omi-Con death toll up to now?



  I believe that it is now up to zero.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> View attachment 580804CC eagle1462010


It's a bright new day, woo hoo!  Any new Omi-Con deaths to post?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I told you that it is all Covid.


It's Omi-Con


----------



## EvMetro

I recently saw Vrenn attempt to make one of the three worldwide claims of omi-con deaths into evidence that they died "from" omi-con, instead of "with" omi-con.  Obviously, a person could fall from a hang glider and die on the rocks below, and still die "with" omi-con if his corpse tested positive...


----------



## EvMetro

In another thread, White 6 brought up the one in Houston that was NOT confirmed dead "because" of omi-con.  It is amazing how lefties put so much effort into the three claims of omi-con deaths that are still just "with" omi-con.


----------



## White 6

EvMetro said:


> In another thread, White 6 brought up the one in Houston that was NOT confirmed dead "because" of omi-con.  It is amazing how lefties put so much effort into the three claims of omi-con deaths that are still just "with" omi-con.


If you closely look at the lefty and the righty, you can have balls across the nose again.


----------



## EvMetro

White 6 said:


> If you closely look at the lefty and the righty, you can have balls across the nose again.


Welcome to the official usmb omi-con death toll thread, where there are still ZERO confirmed cases of dying "from" omi-con.


----------



## White 6

EvMetro said:


> Welcome to the official usmb omi-con death toll thread, where there are still ZERO confirmed cases of dying "from" omi-con.


Cool.  You would not believe it if somebody looked one up.  I suspect it is something akin to religion with you, kind of like your 2020 election theories, neither accepting or requiring any that might interfere in beliefs.


----------



## EvMetro

More people die from being struck by airborne fire hydrants than die because of omi-con.  

More people die from having helicopters crash on them than die because of omi-con.

More people die from having their hearts pierced by Stingrays than die of omi-con.

More people die from being struck by hockey pucks than die from omi-con

More people die from vaccines than die of omi-con.


----------



## EvMetro

White 6 said:


> You would not believe it if somebody looked one up.


How do you know this?  Have you seen anybody post a death of someone who died because of omi-con?


----------



## White 6

EvMetro said:


> How do you know this?  Have you seen anybody post a death of someone who died because of omi-con?


Wow!  You're really worried about this thing.  Calm down ma'am.  You will probably be fine.


----------



## EvMetro

More people died from x____ than died from omi-con will become a popular meme if people don't start dying from it...

More people die from hang gliding accidents than die from omi-con...

More people die from their organs sucked out their asses while sitting on pool drains than die of omi-con


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> More people die from being struck by airborne fire hydrants than die because of omi-con.
> 
> More people die from having helicopters crash on them than die because of omi-con.
> 
> More people die from having their hearts pierced by Stingrays than die of omi-con.
> 
> More people die from being struck by hockey pucks than die from omi-con
> 
> More people die from vaccines than die of omi-con.





EvMetro said:


> More people died from x____ than died from omi-con will become a popular meme if people don't start dying from it...
> 
> More people die from hang gliding accidents than die from omi-con...
> 
> More people die from their organs sucked out their asses while sitting on pool drains than die of omi-con



More people die from the experimental mRNA-based _“vaccines”_, than die from the Moronic strain of COVID-1984.[/I]
More people from various consequences of all the shutdowns, supply chain issues, and other destructive policies enacted under the fraudulent guise of _“protecting”_ us from COVID-1984, than die from the Moronic strain of COVID-1984.
More people die from being shot by Alec Baldwin, than die from the Moronic strain of COVID-1984.
More people die from being murdered by criminals that ought to have been locked up or put to death, but were alive and free due to LIbEral polices, than die from the Moronic strain of COVID-1984.
More people die from abortion, than die from the Moronic strain of COVID-1984.
More people die from crimes committed by foreign criminals that *LI*b*E*rals treasonously aid and abet in invading our country, than die from the Moronic strain of COVID-1984.
More people die from _Black *LIES* Matter_ riots, than die from the Moronic strain of COVID-1984.


----------



## EvMetro

White 6 said:


> Wow!  You're really worried about this thing.  Calm down ma'am.  You will probably be fine.


Lol, glad to see you see that there are no omi-con deaths.


----------



## EvMetro

Guess there are no new omi-con  deaths today.

As Bob Blaylock pointed out, we are more likely to get shot by Alec Baldwin than we are likely to die from omi-con.


----------



## two_iron

More Dims die from complications of having their dick cut off than Moronic...

More people die from losing their businesses than from the runted government doctor's latest lab concoction... 

More beagles died from that mother fucker's evil experiments.... that demented hobbitt should be dragged thru the streets for that....


----------



## EvMetro

Another new day!  Any new omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## eagle1462010

EvMetro said:


> Another new day!  Any new omi-con deaths to post?


Lots of hysteria......but have seen none for omicron


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## EvMetro

It's a new year now!  Any omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You know damned well that it is too soon to identify deaths attributed to Omicron.


How about now?  Is it still too early?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot seems to have Chickenhawked out of this thread.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Jan012022
Death From Omicron!​The mild Omicron variant does not tend to kill people, but it has killed off some of the last remnants of the liberal establishment media’s credibility. The leap to exploit the first American to die with Omicron was almost as shameless as the media’s abetting of Black Lives Matter riots:


Unsurprisingly, the ballyhooed first American Omicron Death was a guy with “underlying health conditions.”

On a tip from Franco.

All links highlighted


----------



## EvMetro

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Jan012022
> Death From Omicron!​The mild Omicron variant does not tend to kill people, but it has killed off some of the last remnants of the liberal establishment media’s credibility. The leap to exploit the first American to die with Omicron was almost as shameless as the media’s abetting of Black Lives Matter riots:
> 
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the ballyhooed first American Omicron Death was a guy with “underlying health conditions.”
> 
> On a tip from Franco.
> 
> All links highlighted


Lol, Vrenn will like that video.


----------



## EvMetro

Another new day, and Slade3200 is afraid of omi-con.

Anybody have some omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Another new day, and Slade3200 is afraid of omi-con.
> 
> Anybody have some omi-con deaths to post?


Drop the debate and back to trolling I see. Odd form of surrender but I’ll take it!


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Drop the debate and back to trolling I see. Odd form of surrender but I’ll take it!


Lol, this is pretty funny if you look at what you just did here.  The thread is about posting omi-con deaths, something that nobody has been able to do yet, and here you are announcing my surrender.  Announcing my surrender AS YOU FAIL to post an omi-con death.   Lol...


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, this is pretty funny if you look at what you just did here.  The thread is about posting omi-con deaths, something that nobody has been able to do yet, and here you are announcing my surrender.  Announcing my surrender AS YOU FAIL to post an omi-con death.   Lol...


I didn’t announce your surrender, you did by ditching the convo to troll.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Drop the debate and back to trolling I see. Odd form of surrender but I’ll take it!


Liar


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Liar


Nope, I tell the truth… no reason to lie here


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Nope, I tell the truth… no reason to lie here


Any new omi-con deaths to report here, or do vaccines still kill thousands of times more people than omi-con does?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Any new omi-con deaths to report here, or do vaccines still kill thousands of times more people than omi-con does?


I don’t track Omi deaths, I’m not a doctor and the vax certainly does not kill 1000s of times more people than Omi. What a ridiculous statement


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Nope, I tell the truth…



  Really?

  When have you ever done that?  Nearly forty-eight thousand posts on this forum, and I have never seen, in any one of them where you've ever appeared to tell the truth about anything.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> and the vax certainly does not kill 1000s of times more people than Omi.


Lol, lefties are not capable of posting vaccine deaths.  The reason why you guys can't list omi-con deaths is because there aren't any, but the reason why you can't post vaccine deaths is because you aren't capable.  You absolutely cannot post a comparison of vaccine deaths to omi-con deaths when you aren't allowed to even acknowledge vaccine deaths.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really?
> 
> When have you ever done that?  Nearly forty-eight thousand posts on this forum, and I have never seen, in any one of them where you've ever appeared to tell the truth about anything.


I tell the truth in all of them


----------



## EvMetro

Woo hoo, another day, another lie from Slade3200 !!!  

Does anybody have any omi-con deaths to post, or is the death toll of people killed from having helicopters crash on them still higher than the death toll from omi-con?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, lefties are not capable of posting vaccine deaths.  The reason why you guys can't list omi-con deaths is because there aren't any, but the reason why you can't post vaccine deaths is because you aren't capable.  You absolutely cannot post a comparison of vaccine deaths to omi-con deaths when you aren't allowed to even acknowledge vaccine deaths.


You are growing more and more disillusioned by the day. “We lefties aren’t allowed to acknowledge vaccine deaths”?! Where do you get this crap from. Like half the country is on some kind of football team cult taking orders from some old dementia coach. Just listen to yourself and really think about who the brainwashed one here is.

the Vaccine has certainly cause deaths. The most heartbreaking have been instances of blood clots in young women. But they have not caused 1000s more deaths than the virus whether we are talking about delta Omi or even the common cold.

you keep repeating that there are no Omi deaths despite real study’s coming out showing Omi deaths.

According to a study from one South African hospital published Tuesday, patient deaths from Omicron averaged 4.5%, compared to 21.3% from previous waves. About 45% of patients with Omicron required supplemental oxygen, while 99% of patients from previous COVID-19 waves needed breathing assistance. The average length of stay for Omicron patients was 4 days -- less than half the average for other strains.

Now the good news is that the death rates are greatly reduced from previous COVID strains. This is the type of variant and situation we’ve been waiting for. Less lethal is a good thing. Maybe you can stop being such an ass about this whole thing and try to just be a good citizen


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You are growing more and more disillusioned by the day. “We lefties aren’t allowed to acknowledge vaccine deaths”?! Where do you get this crap from. Like half the country is on some kind of football team cult taking orders from some old dementia coach. Just listen to yourself and really think about who the brainwashed one here is.
> 
> the Vaccine has certainly cause deaths. The most heartbreaking have been instances of blood clots in young women. But they have not caused 1000s more deaths than the virus whether we are talking about delta Omi or even the common cold.
> 
> you keep repeating that there are no Omi deaths despite real study’s coming out showing Omi deaths.
> 
> According to a study from one South African hospital published Tuesday, patient deaths from Omicron averaged 4.5%, compared to 21.3% from previous waves. About 45% of patients with Omicron required supplemental oxygen, while 99% of patients from previous COVID-19 waves needed breathing assistance. The average length of stay for Omicron patients was 4 days -- less than half the average for other strains.
> 
> Now the good news is that the death rates are greatly reduced from previous COVID strains. This is the type of variant and situation we’ve been waiting for. Less lethal is a good thing. Maybe you can stop being such an ass about this whole thing and try to just be a good citizen


If you are attempting to be the first lefty to post a confirmed death "from" omi-con, post your link so we can have a look at it to verify that the story is not conflating other variants with omi-con, and to make sure that it is not just another "with" omi-con scam.  The link you provide is why this was created, if it actually has legitimate oni-con deaths


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> If you are attempting to be the first lefty to post a confirmed death "from" omi-con, post your link so we can have a look at it to verify that the story is not conflating other variants with omi-con, and to make sure that it is not just another "with" omi-con scam.  The link you provide is why this was created, if it actually has legitimate oni-con deaths


Here… 








						Characteristics and Outcomes of Hospitalized Patients in South Africa During the COVID-19 Omicron Wave
					

This study describes the characteristics and clinical outcomes of patients hospitalized in South Africa during the Omicron wave compared with the same variables from earlier COVID-19 waves.




					jamanetwork.com


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Characteristics and Outcomes of Hospitalized Patients in South Africa During the COVID-19 Omicron Wave
> 
> 
> This study describes the characteristics and clinical outcomes of patients hospitalized in South Africa during the Omicron wave compared with the same variables from earlier COVID-19 waves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamanetwork.com


This post looks suspicious, since there is no quote of the smoking gun, just an article to sift through in search of a clear omicron death that is not just a "with" omi-con or more conflating of variants.  Please post the smoking gun, not just where you wish it was.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This post looks suspicious, since there is no quote of the smoking gun, just an article to sift through in search of a clear omicron death that is not just a "with" omi-con or more conflating of variants.  Please post the smoking gun, not just where you wish it was.


It’s not an article to sift through, it’s peer reviewed study that included data from dozens of hospitals. There are actual stats there. I know it probably hurts your brain as you are used to consuming hyperbolic partisan talking points, but this is the actual data you’ve been asking for. It should take you more than 2 minutes to read if you’re doing it right


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> It’s not an article to sift through, it’s peer reviewed study that included data from dozens of hospitals. There are actual stats there. I know it probably hurts your brain as you are used to consuming hyperbolic partisan talking points, but this is the actual data you’ve been asking for. It should take you more than 2 minutes to read if you’re doing it right


Isolate the smoking gun from your link and post it here.  Twice now that you have alleged that the smoking gun is somewhere else and not posted it here.  

To post a legitimate omi-con death here, the person or people need to have died "from" omi-con, not "with."  The death "from" omi-con must also be from the omi-con variant, not original recipe or delta.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Isolate the smoking gun from your link and post it here.  Twice now that you have alleged that the smoking gun is somewhere else and not posted it here.
> 
> To post a legitimate omi-con death here, the person or people need to have died "from" omi-con, not "with."  The death "from" omi-con must also be from the omi-con variant, not original recipe or delta.


That’s not how it works smart guy. I posted the snippet and you wanted the study, I posted the study and you want the snippet. You’re making me dizzy.

Just read the study


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> That’s not how it works smart guy. I posted the snippet and you wanted the study, I posted the study and you want the snippet. You’re making me dizzy.
> 
> Just read the study


I've been down this road with plenty of lefties.  You will forever claim to have posted the smoking gun "somewhere", but nobody will EVER know where, and you will NEVER be posting it again.  There will ALWAYS be  reason why you won't be posting the smoking gun.  

The omi-con death toll remains at ZERO verified deaths "from" the omi-con variant.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I've been down this road with plenty of lefties.  You will forever claim to have posted the smoking gun "somewhere", but nobody will EVER know where, and you will NEVER be posting it again.  There will ALWAYS be  reason why you won't be posting the smoking gun.
> 
> The omi-con death toll remains at ZERO verified deaths "from" the omi-con variant.


The smoking gun isn’t hidden. The entire report is about your smoking gun


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I've been down this road with plenty of lefties.  You will forever claim to have posted the smoking gun "somewhere", but nobody will EVER know where, and you will NEVER be posting it again.  There will ALWAYS be  reason why you won't be posting the smoking gun.
> 
> The omi-con death toll remains at ZERO verified deaths "from" the omi-con variant.


How many confirmed deaths do you have tallied for the delta variant? Just curious about which sources you use and what you consider credible. Go ahead and please show us how to properly answer your question by answering it yourself in regards to Delta.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> The smoking gun isn’t hidden. The entire report is about your smoking gun


I'm not surprised that you evaded posting your alleged omi-con deaths.  You will ALWAYS have a reason why you aren't posting them.  Your next post will not contain any omi-con deaths either.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> How many confirmed deaths do you have tallied for the delta variant?


Wrong!!!!  This thread is about the death toll of Omi-con, not Delta.  Nice try though...


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I'm not surprised that you evaded posting your alleged omi-con deaths.  You will ALWAYS have a reason why you aren't posting them.  Your next post will not contain any omi-con deaths either.


I posted them dumbass. Was the report too complicated for you to understand? Amazing things happen when you actually read things. Give it a try


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrong!!!!  This thread is about the death toll of Omi-con, not Delta.  Nice try though...


I know what it’s about but for the life of me I can’t figure out what you’re looking for. Everything I post isn’t good enough for you. So show an example of an answer that you would find acceptable. You do that with a Delta death and then I’ll see if I can do the same with an Omi death. I’m just trying so hard to satisfy you. Show me the way sensei


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> know what it’s about but for the life of me I can’t figure out what you’re looking for.


As per the opening post and title of the thread, I'm looking for deaths of people who died "from" omi-con.  Not original recipe or delta, just omi-con. Not conflated or averaged with delta or original recipe, just omi-con.  I'm not looking for links to where you wish the omi-con deaths might be, I only want links that substantiate whatever omi-con deaths you post here.

Got any omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> As per the opening post and title of the thread, I'm looking for deaths of people who died "from" omi-con.  Not original recipe or delta, just omi-con. Not conflated or averaged with delta or original recipe, just omi-con.  I'm not looking for links to where you wish the omi-con deaths might be, I only want links that substantiate whatever omi-con deaths you post here.
> 
> Got any omi-con deaths to post?


Yes I understand what you’re asking, but I’ve provided multiple answers including a detailed medical peer reviewed study which you make up excuses for them to not be valid examples. So I am asking you to give a real life example of a verified delta death so I can use that as a model for what kind of answer you would find acceptable. Do that and I’ll try to respond with an Omi example that fits your sourced details


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Yes I understand what you’re asking, but I’ve provided multiple answers including a detailed medical peer reviewed study which you make up excuses for them to not be valid examples. So I am asking you to give a real life example of a verified delta death so I can use that as a model for what kind of answer you would find acceptable. Do that and I’ll try to respond with an Omi example that fits your sourced details


Playing the shell game is not an omi-con death, try again.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Playing the shell game is not an omi-con death, try again.


I will try as soon as you show me an example of what you are looking for. Use Delta as an example and then I will follow suit. Why can’t you do it?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I will try as soon as you show me an example of what you are looking for. Use Delta as an example and then I will follow suit. Why can’t you do it?


Wrong thread, this thread is about omi-con, not Delta.  Nice shell game though.

The omi-con death toll, as seen by the posts of omi-con fear mongering lefties here, remains at ZERO deaths "from" omi-con".  We have seen lefties conflate the death tolls of other variants, and we have seen lefties try to use a few people who have died "with" omi-con as statistics, but we still have not seen a single death confirmed as "from" omi-con.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrong thread, this thread is about omi-con, not Delta.  Nice shell game though.
> 
> The omi-con death toll, as seen by the posts of omi-con fear mongering lefties here, remains at ZERO deaths "from" omi-con".  We have seen lefties conflate the death tolls of other variants, and we have seen lefties try to use a few people who have died "with" omi-con as statistics, but we still have not seen a single death confirmed as "from" omi-con.


This thread is about giving an example of a omi death. Nothing seems acceptable to you and now it seems like you aren’t even capable of showing an example of what kind of answer you are looking for. That just shows that you are here to trap and troll and not to actually discuss reality


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> of a omi death.


"An" omi death, not "a" omi death. 

You still have not posted an actual omi-con death.  Do you think your shell game will ever add up to an omi-con death?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I will try as soon as you show me an example of what you are looking for. Use Delta as an example and then I will follow suit. Why can’t you do it?



  See post 315.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> "An" omi death, not "a" omi death.
> 
> You still have not posted an actual omi-con death.  Do you think your shell game will ever add up to an omi-con death?


I’m just looking for what constitutes proof of a viral variant death. I’ve provided info that is painfully obvious IMO but you obviously disagree. And you evasions to site a simple example that you would consider acceptable just shows that you’re show here is full of shit


----------



## eagle1462010

Slade3200 said:


> I will try as soon as you show me an example of what you are looking for. Use Delta as an example and then I will follow suit. Why can’t you do it?


33 I worked with died of the Delta variant.  I knew him.  I dont know anyone or any data showing confired omicron virus deaths.

You spin and twist and know what is being asked.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I’m just looking for what constitutes proof of a viral variant death. I’ve provided info that is painfully obvious IMO but you obviously disagree. And you evasions to site a simple example that you would consider acceptable just shows that you’re show here is full of shit



  That shouldn't be difficult to figure out.

  Someone who has died, where the decedent is known to have been infected with the Moronic variant of COVID-1984, and where that infection is proven to be the sole cause of death, and not merely to have aggravated some preexisting comorbidity.

  It's an easy enough standard.  They've played fast and loose with in, in order to massively exaggerate the death tolls from COVID-1984 by counting deaths that clearly involved other causes, but it seems that even by playing that game, they still have not been able to establish even one death from the Moronic variant.


----------



## Slade3200

eagle1462010 said:


> 33 I worked with died of the Delta variant.  I knew him.  I dont know anyone or any data showing confired omicron virus deaths.
> 
> You spin and twist and know what is being asked.


How do you know he died of the Delta variant?


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> That shouldn't be difficult to figure out.
> 
> Someone who has died, where the decedent is known to have been infected with the Moronic variant of COVID-1984, and where that infection is proven to be the sole cause of death, and not merely to have aggravated some preexisting comorbidity.
> 
> It's an easy enough standard.  They've played fast and loose with in, in order to massively exaggerate the death tolls from COVID-1984 by counting deaths that clearly involved other causes, but it seems that even by playing that game, they still have not been able to establish even one death from the Moronic variant.


If it’s an easy enough standard then show an example that meets the requirements of what the OP is asking for


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> If it’s an easy enough standard then show an example that meets the requirements of what the OP is asking for



  That's the point.

  So far, now, not one person is proven, by this or any other reasonable standard, to have died from the Moronic variant.  Not one.

  The verifiable death count from this variant stands at zero.


----------



## eagle1462010

Slade3200 said:


> How do you know he died of the Delta variant?


Omfg  Because people here went to the hospital and donated to his family here.  Theybheard from the freaking horses mouth that it was Delta.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’m just looking for what constitutes proof of a viral variant death.


It's what you would relentlessly be posting on this thread if you had just one that could be substantiated.  You wouldn't be playing the shell game, and you wouldn't be looking for ways to change the subject, you would be posting it in large font and mocking me as you reposted it over and over to make an example of me and to prove all righties are wrong about everything.


----------



## BackAgain

westwall said:


> NOTHING YOU FUCKING RETARD!
> 
> IT'S THE COMMON COLD!


Cover your coughs. Wash your hands. Maybe take some cold symptom relief medicine. starve a cold. Have a nice warm bowl of chicken soup.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's the point.
> 
> So far, now, not one person is proven, by this or any other reasonable standard, to have died from the Moronic variant.  Not one.
> 
> The verifiable death count from this variant stands at zero.


How about a past variant… show some verifiable proof of any Covid variant death, I’d love to see how you prove it. Or are going to claim that nobody has died from COvID?


----------



## Slade3200

eagle1462010 said:


> Omfg  Because people here went to the hospital and donated to his family here.  Theybheard from the freaking horses mouth that it was Delta.


I’m sorry for your loss but we are looking for proof in this thread and a stranger telling me that somebody told him it was delta doesn’t meet the standards of Mr OP here, so I have to ask if you have anything more concrete


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> It's what you would relentlessly be posting on this thread if you had just one that could be substantiated.  You wouldn't be playing the shell game, and you wouldn't be looking for ways to change the subject, you would be posting it in large font and mocking me as you reposted it over and over to make an example of me and to prove all righties are wrong about everything.


Im making the proposition that you are setting this up to have unprovable constraints, which is why you aren’t even trying to prove my Delta ask and why nobody else will be able to prove a delta death. It’s too easy to pick apart the sources and arguments as I’m showing. It’s a troll game you’re playing, and not even a clever one.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> How about a past variant… show some verifiable proof of any Covid variant death, I’d love to see how you prove it. Or are going to claim that nobody has died from COvID?



  It seems that the standard you want to set is that any death can be classified as being from COVID-1984 without having to prove it.  And in fact, that's how we get to the absurdly-exaggerated death toll, now being claimed at about 800,000, by claiming as COVID-1984 deaths where other causes were clearly involved, without any burden to prove that COVID-1984 had anything to do with them.

  If you cannot see what is blatantly wrong with this standard, and this methodology, then there is no explanation that I or anyone else can give that will help you to understand.

  Given the destructive and harmful policies that government is unjustifiably imposing on us over the entire COVID-1984 hoax, surely the burden needs to be on those claiming any death as being from COVID-1984 to prove that COVID-1984 is indeed the sole cause.

  But, of course, requiring an honest and rational standard for counting which deaths were from COVID-1984 and which were not would severely deprive criminals and tyrants of huge amounts of power that useful idiots such as yourself have stupidly allowed them to seize and abuse against us.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> It seems that the standard you want to set is that any death can be classified as being from COVID-1984 without having to prove it.  And in fact, that's how we get to the absurdly-exaggerated death toll, now being claimed at about 800,000, by claiming as COVID-1984 deaths where other causes were clearly involved, without any burden to prove that COVID-1984 had anything to do with them.
> 
> If you cannot see what is blatantly wrong with this standard, and this methodology, then there is no explanation that I or anyone else can give that will help you to understand.
> 
> Given the destructive and harmful policies that government is unjustifiably imposing on us over the entire COVID-1984 hoax, surely the burden needs to be on those claiming any death as being from COVID-1984 to prove that COVID-1984 is indeed the sole cause.
> 
> But, of course, requiring an honest and rational standard for counting which deaths were from COVID-1984 and which were not would severely deprive criminals and tyrants of huge amounts of power that useful idiots such as yourself have stupidly allowed them to seize and abuse against us.


He will be happy to get away from the omi-con deaths that he can't post.


----------



## Quasar44

EvMetro 
One person died I think in nyc out of tens of thousands lol


----------



## MarathonMike

Synthaholic said:


> Fauci says Omicron will not be as severe.


Yeah right, and then he says to keep getting vaxxed and boosted. Fauci  is obviously a shill for Big Pharma and a total quack. In the lasts 40 years he has practiced medicine as much as Biden. Oh actually scratch that, Biden has played "Doctor" on several occasions with little girls.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> It seems that the standard you want to set is that any death can be classified as being from COVID-1984 without having to prove it.  And in fact, that's how we get to the absurdly-exaggerated death toll, now being claimed at about 800,000, by claiming as COVID-1984 deaths where other causes were clearly involved, without any burden to prove that COVID-1984 had anything to do with them.
> 
> If you cannot see what is blatantly wrong with this standard, and this methodology, then there is no explanation that I or anyone else can give that will help you to understand.
> 
> Given the destructive and harmful policies that government is unjustifiably imposing on us over the entire COVID-1984 hoax, surely the burden needs to be on those claiming any death as being from COVID-1984 to prove that COVID-1984 is indeed the sole cause.
> 
> But, of course, requiring an honest and rational standard for counting which deaths were from COVID-1984 and which were not would severely deprive criminals and tyrants of huge amounts of power that useful idiots such as yourself have stupidly allowed them to seize and abuse against us.


I’m just asking for a simple example of a verified death and none of you Yahoos can answer


----------



## EvMetro

Quasar44 said:


> EvMetro
> One person died I think in nyc out of tens of thousands lol


Many folks have bought into the fear mongering, so they have "faith" that people are dying from omi-con.  I started this thread so we could quantify how many people have died from it, and nobody has been able to post an actual omi-con death "from" omi-con.  Based on what we see posted in this thread, the death toll remains ZERO.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’m just asking for a simple example of a verified death and none of you Yahoos can answer


Lol, this is essentially the opening post.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Many folks have bought into the fear mongering, so they have "faith" that people are dying from omi-con.  I started this thread so we could quantify how many people have died from it, and nobody has been able to post an actual omi-con death "from" omi-con.  Based on what we see posted in this thread, the death toll remains ZERO.


While back in reality people are actually dying by the 1000s a day and hospitals are actually filling up. While you play the semantics game to try and minimize the whole thing you can’t hide from that reality. Whether it’s omi, Covid, or the new megatron variant it really makes no difference because it is actually happening and you don’t avoid the omi any differently than you do Delta or Megatron…. Numbers don’t lie and numbers are what set policy.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, this is essentially the opening post.


Oh good… then I have essentially answered your omi question several times. We good now?!


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Oh good… then I have essentially answered your omi question several times. We good now?!


What lefties never understand is that pictures are worth a thousand words.  Nobody has posted a legitimate omi-con death "from" omi-con, and this is one of those pictures.  The absence of any omi-con specific deaths being posted on this thread is a picture worth one word, which is zero, but the attempts of lefties to conflate omi-con deaths with non omi-con deaths is a picture worth a thousand words.  The attempts to conflate deaths of people "with" omi-con with deaths of people who died "from" omi-con is a picture worth a thousand words, and so are your shell games.

You asked if we are good now, but this is because you cannot see the picture that you and your fellow lefties have painted with all your shenanigans.  Lefties have done FAR more than just demonstrating that the omi-con death toll is a big fat zero, but you will never be able to see the picture through the eyes of a lefty.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> What lefties never understand is that pictures are worth a thousand words.  Nobody has posted a legitimate omi-con death "from" omi-con, and this is one of those pictures.  The absence of any omi-con specific deaths being posted on this thread is a picture worth one word, which is zero, but the attempts of lefties to conflate omi-con deaths with non omi-con deaths is a picture worth a thousand words.  The attempts to conflate deaths of people "with" omi-con with deaths of people who died "from" omi-con is a picture worth a thousand words, and so are your shell games.
> 
> You asked if we are good now, but this is because you cannot see the picture that you and your fellow lefties have painted with all your shenanigans.  Lefties have done FAR more than just demonstrating that the omi-con death toll is a big fat zero, but you will never be able to see the picture through the eyes of a lefty.


The picture is pretty clear and obvious… people are being infected with a SARS COvId 19 virus and 1000 a day are dying. You can play the nitpick game with omi like your doing, because you know the stats are reported in a way that you can poke holes in. This is why you are unable to prove that there have been any delta deaths when we both very much know that Delta has killed many.

If you pushed for more common sense then I could take you more seriously. I’m not a supporter of big regulations and lock downs. But the agenda you’re pushing is ignorant, careless and dangerous so I’m going to push back


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> This is why you are unable to prove that there have been any delta deaths


Wrong!!!  This is not an omi-con death!!! This thread is specifically about omi-con, not delta, ihu, or original recipe.

Do you have an omi-con death to post?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrong!!!  This is not an omi-con death!!! This thread is specifically about omi-con, not delta, ihu, or original recipe.
> 
> Do you have an omi-con death to post?


No shit sherlock. I guess my whole point is going right over your head, so I’ll repeat. You are asking for something that stats don’t point to specifically. Tests don’t pop up with an omicron or delta positive result, they show positivity for COvId and people are hospitalized with the virus and people are dying with the virus. Variants are identified in laboratories using genomic sequencing. That’s the way it is. Your little trick to make people prove omi deaths is a game. Just as both know there were many delta deaths, I don't think you would deny that with a straight face... yet you can’t prove there were any because of how the data is tested and presented. 

You can gripe about transparency and how these viruses are tracked and how stats are reported but the game you're playing to pretend that Omi is no more severe than the common cold is just idiotic.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> No shit sherlock. I guess my whole point is going right over your head, so I’ll repeat. You are asking for something that stats don’t point to specifically. Tests don’t pop up with an omicron or delta positive result, they show positivity for COvId and people are hospitalized with the virus and people are dying with the virus. Variants are identified in laboratories using genomic sequencing. That’s the way it is. Your little trick to make people prove omi deaths is a game. Just as both know there were many delta deaths, I don't think you would deny that with a straight face... yet you can’t prove there were any because of how the data is tested and presented.
> 
> You can gripe about transparency and how these viruses are tracked and how stats are reported but the game you're playing to pretend that Omi is no more severe than the common cold is just idiotic.


Are you attempting to claim that omi-con deaths are happening, even though you can't even find anything that supports this notion?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Are you attempting to claim that omi-con deaths are happening, even though you can't even find anything that supports this notion?


I’ve found plenty. Even posted a peer reviewed report which you didn’t read.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve found plenty. Even posted a peer reviewed report which you didn’t read.


Are you attempting to claim that omi-con deaths are happening, even though you can't post anything that supports this notion?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Are you attempting to claim that omi-con deaths are happening, even though you can't post anything that supports this notion?


I posted a peer reviewed medical report that said that exact thing. Not my fault that you didn’t read it.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I posted a peer reviewed medical report that said that exact thing. Not my fault that you didn’t read it.


Another day!  There are no omi-con deaths posted in this thread yet, so the omi-con death toll remains zero.

Do we have any more lefties claiming that omi-con deaths have been posted <cough> "somewhere" on this thread?  If so, just repeat your claim without quoting and substantiating it.

So far, we have seen lefties try to conflate omi-con deaths with non omi-con deaths, we've seen lefties claim to have posted omi-con deaths "somewhere" when they didn't, and we've seen lefties try to conflate o-con deaths "with" o-con with deaths "from" o-con.  Still no actual deaths.

Anybody have any omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Another day!  There are no omi-con deaths posted in this thread yet, so the omi-con death toll remains zero.
> 
> Do we have any more lefties claiming that omi-con deaths have been posted <cough> "somewhere" on this thread?  If so, just repeat your claim without quoting and substantiating it.
> 
> So far, we have seen lefties try to conflate omi-con deaths with non omi-con deaths, we've seen lefties claim to have posted omi-con deaths "somewhere" when they didn't, and we've seen lefties try to conflate o-con deaths "with" o-con with deaths "from" o-con.  Still no actual deaths.
> 
> Anybody have any omi-con deaths to post?


They don’t post individual omi deaths dumbass. You know you are asking for details that aren’t posted. Just like with delta and all the other variants. But they do run medical studies to gauge risk as I’ve posted. Included in that study were stats on mortalities but you’re too stupid to read and understand that. Your argument is done


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> They don’t post individual omi deaths dumbass. You know you are asking for details that aren’t posted. Just like with delta and all the other variants. But they do run medical studies to gauge risk as I’ve posted. Included in that study were stats on mortalities but you’re too stupid to read and understand that. Your argument is done


Are you attempting to claim that omi-con deaths really are happening, even though nobody is known to have died from omi-con?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Are you attempting to claim that omi-con deaths really are happening, even though nobody is known to have died from omi-con?


I sent you a report from South Africa showing exactly that. Try reading it


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Are you attempting to claim that omi-con deaths really are happening, even though nobody is known to have died from omi-con?


I’m curious. When 1000 Covid deaths a day are being reported which has been the case many times over the past couple weeks, what variant of Covid do you think they are dying from?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I’m curious. When 1000 Covid deaths a day are being reported which has been the case many times over the past couple weeks, what variant of Covid do you think they are dying from?



  Heart attacks, diabetic complications, any of a host of other near-fatal conditions, just waiting for something to push it over the edge.  If it wasn't COVID-1984, then it'd be something else, and if it was something else, the death would be recorded as having been from its true cause, rather than from the lesser cause that pushed the greater cause over the edge, if it had anything to do with the death in the first place.

  It's well known and proven that the methodology used to count COVID-1984 deaths includes willful fraud in the form of counting deaths that were really from other causes, in order to massively exaggerate the COVID-1984 death counts.  Anyone who claims that the official COVID-1984 death counts are anywhere close to accurate is either an idiot or a liar.

  And even by the blatantly-fraudulent methods that have been in use so far, they still have not been able to pin a single death on the new Moronic variant.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Heart attacks, diabetic complications, any of a host of other near-fatal conditions, just waiting for something to push it over the edge.  If it wasn't COVID-1984, then it'd be something else, and if it was something else, the death would be recorded as having been from its true cause, rather than from the lesser cause that pushed the greater cause over the edge, if it had anything to do with the death in the first place.
> 
> It's well known and proven that the methodology used to count COVID-1984 deaths includes willful fraud in the form of counting deaths that were really from other causes, in order to massively exaggerate the COVID-1984 death counts.  Anyone who claims that the official COVID-1984 death counts are anywhere close to accurate is either an idiot or a liar.
> 
> And even by the blatantly-fraudulent methods that have been in use so far, they still have not been able to pin a single death on the new Moronic variant.


That’s an interesting theory… how do you explain the 17% mortality increase in 2020 that happened in the USA?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I sent you a report from South Africa showing exactly that. Try reading it


Lol, I'm not falling for that shit.  If your source contains omi-con deaths, you can quote the omi-con specific deaths from whatever your source is.  When I see quote marks around the number of omi-con specific deaths, I'll vet your link.  If you can't quote how many omi-con specific deaths your source quantifies, your link does not contain what this thread asks for.  

Posting a link to where you wish omi-con deaths are is not going to cut it.   Post the number of the deaths here, with quotes and a link.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> That’s an interesting theory… how do you explain the 17% mortality increase in 2020 that happened in the USA?


Wrong!!!  This is not an omi-con death!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, I'm not falling for that shit.  If your source contains omi-con deaths, you can quote the omi-con specific deaths from whatever your source is.  When I see quote marks around the number of omi-con specific deaths, I'll vet your link.  If you can't quote how many omi-con specific deaths your source quantifies, your link does not contain what this thread asks for.
> 
> Posting a link to where you wish omi-con deaths are is not going to cut it.   Post the number of the deaths here, with quotes and a link.


I posted the quote and you asked for the source. I posted the source and now you want the quote. The revolving door of stupidity continues. You’re really out doing yourself with this one.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrong!!!  This is not an omi-con death!


Never said it was…. Did you read the post I was responding to?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I posted the quote and you asked for the source. I posted the source and now you want the quote. The revolving door of stupidity continues. You’re really out doing yourself with this one.


Wrong!!  This is not an omi-con death.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Never said it was…. Did you read the post I was responding to?


This is not an omi-con death either.  Don't feel bad though, no lefties have been able to post an actual omi-con death from omi-con, so you are not alone.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrong!!  This is not an omi-con death.


It’s the same reporting that was dont with the other variants. Like with Delta. You know there were many Delta deaths but you are unable to show proof of one… that doesn’t mean there were none


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death either.  Don't feel bad though, no lefties have been able to post an actual omi-con death from omi-con, so you are not alone.


They don’t need to post an omi death. This is just you acting like a fool


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> It’s the same reporting that was dont with the other variants. Like with Delta. You know there were many Delta deaths but you are unable to show proof of one… that doesn’t mean there were none


Sounds like you might be trying to say that you don't have any omi-con deaths to post, and that worse yet, you cannot find a single shred of evidence that proves that anyone has died from omi-con.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> They don’t need to post an omi death.


The title and opening post make it clear that this thread is specifically meant for recording omi-con deaths.


----------



## EvMetro

I just found some new verbiage that lefties are using to create oni-con deaths when they can't be found!  They say omi- con is a "contributing factor" in non omi- con covid deaths.  It's more than the usual attempts to conflate omi-con specific deaths with non omi-con deaths, since it is actually saying that omi-con causes non omi-con covid deaths.  Why are lefties so desperate to create omi-con deaths where they can't find them?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Sounds like you might be trying to say that you don't have any omi-con deaths to post, and that worse yet, you cannot find a single shred of evidence that proves that anyone has died from omi-con.


Haha, except for the peer reviewed reported collected from over 40 different hospitals that I sent you.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I just found some new verbiage that lefties are using to create oni-con deaths when they can't be found!  They say omi- con is a "contributing factor" in non omi- con covid deaths.  It's more than the usual attempts to conflate omi-con specific deaths with non omi-con deaths, since it is actually saying that omi-con causes non omi-con covid deaths.  Why are lefties so desperate to create omi-con deaths where they can't find them?


Why are you so obsessed with omi deaths? It’s not like people are ordering up omi from Amazon prime. People are getting stick and dying. That’s the reality


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, except for the peer reviewed reported collected from over 40 different hospitals that I sent you.


Wrong!!  This is not an omi-con death.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Why are you so obsessed with omi deaths? It’s not like people are ordering up omi from Amazon prime. People are getting stick and dying. That’s the reality


If you are claiming that omi-con deaths are happening, then you should really by substantiating your claim.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrong!!  This is not an omi-con death.


Of course it is, you would know that if you had read it


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> If you are claiming that omi-con deaths are happening, then you should really by substantiating your claim.


Covid deaths are happening. That’s what gets reported when somebody with Delta or Omicron or megatron dies. That’s all that really matters. Studies like the one I posted show that people are dying from Omicron but at a much lower death rate which is a good thing. So what we know now is that the threat is lessening but still there.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Covid deaths are happening. That’s what gets reported when somebody with Delta or Omicron or megatron dies. That’s all that really matters. Studies like the one I posted show that people are dying from Omicron but at a much lower death rate which is a good thing. So what we know now is that the threat is lessening but still there.


You have not posted any omi-con deaths in this thread..  Nobody had posted any omi-con deaths in this thread.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> You have not posted any omi-con deaths in this thread..  Nobody had posted any omi-con deaths in this thread.


Why don't you just drop the Omicrom deaths charade bullshit , grow a fgucking spine and say what we all know that you want to say, but are afraid say because you are afraid of the blow back  and know that you cant defend your idiotic crap?.

You think that the whole Covid thing is a joke and a hoax and that Omicrom is just the latest manifestation of liberal fear mongering

You do not believe that over 800K people died from covid, that covid deaths are over reported and that vaxx deaths and injuries  are swept under ther rug.

You are against vaccines and think that they are more dangerous than covid

You are against masking and believe that mask and vaxx mandates violate your freedom while ignoring that fact that the rest of us have a right to be free of your reckless endangerment

Get real or shut the fuck up


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Why don't you just drop the Omicrom deaths charade bullshit , grow a fgucking spine and say what we all know that you want to say, but are afraid say because you are afraid of the blow back  and know that you cant defend your idiotic crap?.
> 
> You think that the whole Covid thing is a joke and a hoax and that Omicrom is just the latest manifestation of liberal fear mongering
> 
> You do not believe that over 800K people died from covid, that covid deaths are over reported and that vaxx deaths and injuries  are swept under ther rug.
> 
> You are against vaccines and think that they are more dangerous than covid
> 
> You are against masking and believe that mask and vaxx mandates violate your freedom while ignoring that fact that the rest of us have a right to be free of your reckless endangerment
> 
> Get real or shut the fuck up


Lots of great thread topics there.  This thread is specifically about documenting omi-con deaths though, which is obviously not what you want to talk about.  Do you know what the current death toll number is?  Go on now, post something besides an omi-con death or the latest omi-con death toll, since that's all that you have.  Let's see your best evasion.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Why don't you just drop the Omicrom deaths charade bullshit , grow a fgucking spine and say what we all know that you want to say, but are afraid say because you are afraid of the blow back  and know that you cant defend your idiotic crap?.
> 
> You think that the whole Covid thing is a joke and a hoax and that Omicrom is just the latest manifestation of liberal fear mongering
> 
> You do not believe that over 800K people died from covid, that covid deaths are over reported and that vaxx deaths and injuries  are swept under ther rug.
> 
> You are against vaccines and think that they are more dangerous than covid
> 
> You are against masking and believe that mask and vaxx mandates violate your freedom while ignoring that fact that the rest of us have a right to be free of your reckless endangerment
> 
> Get real or shut the fuck up



  See Post 315.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are against masking and believe that mask and vaxx mandates violate your freedom while ignoring that fact that the rest of us have a right to be free of your reckless endangerment



  No sane person is under any obligation whatsoever to sacrifice any measure of his own comfort, health, safety, or freedom, to pander to the delusional fear of cowardly, brainwashed sheep such as yourself.

  Your cowardice, or gullibility, your stupidity, and your willingness to be brainwashed, are your own problems, not mine.

  If you're so terrified, then YOU stay at home, cowering in your basement.  We grown-ups have lives to live, jobs to do, responsibilities to fulfill, and the last thing we need to worthless filth such as yourself demanding that we give up anything to pander to you.


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Why don't you just drop the Omicrom deaths charade bullshit , grow a fgucking spine and say what we all know that you want to say, but are afraid say because you are afraid of the blow back  and know that you cant defend your idiotic crap?.
> 
> You think that the whole Covid thing is a joke and a hoax and that Omicrom is just the latest manifestation of liberal fear mongering
> 
> You do not believe that over 800K people died from covid, that covid deaths are over reported and that vaxx deaths and injuries  are swept under ther rug.
> 
> You are against vaccines and think that they are more dangerous than covid
> 
> You are against masking and believe that mask and vaxx mandates violate your freedom while ignoring that fact that the rest of us have a right to be free of your reckless endangerment
> 
> Get real or shut the fuck up


Are you upset?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You have not posted any omi-con deaths in this thread..  Nobody had posted any omi-con deaths in this thread.


No shit sherlock because they don’t report that somebody died with omicron, they report that somebody died with Covid. Omicron is one of the variants that is circulating…. How are you still not understanding this? Read that report I posted. It explains exactly what’s happening with Omicron


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> No shit sherlock because they don’t report that somebody died with omicron, they report that somebody died with Covid. Omicron is one of the variants that is circulating…. How are you still not understanding this? Read that report I posted. It explains exactly what’s happening with Omicron


*It explains exactly what’s happening with Omicron*

Yeah...Nobody's dying from it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

So, with all the new evidence that Slade3200 has provided us, it appears that the Omicron/Moronic death count is now up to zero.

  Is it time to panic, yet?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> No shit sherlock because they don’t report that somebody died with omicron, they report that somebody died with Covid. Omicron is one of the variants that is circulating…. How are you still not understanding this? Read that report I posted. It explains exactly what’s happening with Omicron


Where's the beef?  Post an omi-con death!


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> *It explains exactly what’s happening with Omicron*
> 
> Yeah...Nobody's dying from it.


Nobody? What do you think the 1000 a day are dying from?


----------



## eagle1462010

Slade3200 said:


> Nobody? What do you think the 1000 a day are dying from?


Delta...........and that is not Omicron


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Nobody? What do you think the 1000 a day are dying from?


Not Omicon, but nice try.
You *do* realize that the original 19 is still around but to a *much lesser* extent.

Anyway, it's time for me to spend another week devoid of your *Rabbitt Hole* bullshit.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Nobody? What do you think the 1000 a day are dying from?


Heart disease, cancer, diabetes


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> So, with all the new evidence that Slade3200 has provided us, it appears that the Omicron/Moronic death count is now up to zero.
> 
> Is it time to panic, yet?


I noticed you never answered my question about the mortality rate increase since COVID. Funny how you het silent and then amnesia after your narrative gets torn to shreds


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Not Omicon, but nice try.
> You *do* realize that the original 19 is still around but to a *much lesser* extent.
> 
> Anyway, it's time for me to spend another week devoid of your *Rabbitt Hole* bullshit.


I didn’t ask what it wasn’t. I asked what it was. Ask your daughter, she’s in medicine. Let me know what she says


----------



## EvMetro

You can't make this kind of shit up.  800 posts and nobody has posted an omi-con death, yet we still have people claiming that people are dying from it.   Thousands.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Heart disease, cancer, diabetes


None are dying because of Covid? How’s the mortality rate looking compared to previous years?


----------



## Slade3200

eagle1462010 said:


> Delta...........and that is not Omicron


How do you know it’s delta that’s killing them?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I noticed you never answered my question about the mortality rate increase since COVID. Funny how you het silent and then amnesia after your narrative gets torn to shreds


This thread is specifically about omi-con, no other variants.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I didn’t ask what it wasn’t. I asked what it was. Ask your daughter, she’s in medicine. Let me know what she says


I told you what she says every day.
They are in a synagogue with a guy from Columbia who owns the local hospital who just recovered from a 3 week Omicron Fever.
He volunteers for a Jewish ambulance service called Hatz-tzo-lah which is where he probably caught it.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> None are dying because of Covid? How’s the mortality rate looking compared to previous years?


This thread is specifically about omi-con.  Stop trying to say that the omi-con variant is causing people to die from other variants.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Slade3200 said:


> That’s an interesting theory… how do you explain the 17% mortality increase in 2020 that happened in the USA?


suicides from lockdowns and people not getting proper medical care because hospitals and doctors offices aren't seeing other patients and doing basic medical procedures because of the lock downs?


----------



## Turtlesoup

Turtlesoup said:


> suicides from lockdowns and people not getting proper medical care because hospitals and doctors offices aren't seeing other patients and doing basic medical procedures because of the lock downs?


Apparently, the uptick to deaths isn't necessarily more deaths from covid...









						2020 Was Especially Deadly. Covid Wasn’t the Only Culprit. (Published 2020)
					

There were 100,000 more deaths in the U.S. than normal attributed to diabetes, Alzheimer's, high blood pressure, pneumonia and other causes beyond Covid, a New York Times analysis shows.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I noticed you never answered my question about the mortality rate increase since COVID. Funny how you het silent and then amnesia after your narrative gets torn to shreds


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Turtlesoup said:


> suicides from lockdowns and people not getting proper medical care because hospitals and doctors offices aren't seeing other patients and doing basic medical procedures because of the lock downs?



  In some parts of the world, starvation, due to supply chain issues, caused by the overreaction to the #CoronaHoax2020.

  The title of the following article is somewhat misleading.  As with nearly all the harm that has been done to societies and individuals as a result of the #CoronaHoax, it is not the virus itself that has caused the harm, but the overreaction to it—the destruction of economies, the destruction of supply chains, the destruction of freedoms, the empowering of tyrants, and so on.

  The virus itself is nothing, compared to the harm that we have allowed to be done to us under the fraudulent guise of _“protecting”_ us from it.









						Virus-linked hunger tied to 10,000 child deaths each month
					

HOUNDE, Burkina Faso (AP) — The lean season is coming for Burkina Faso’s children. And this time, the long wait for the harvest is bringing a hunger more ferocious than most have ever known...




					apnews.com
				




_In April, World Food Program head David Beasley warned that the coronavirus economy would cause global famines _“of biblical proportions”_ this year. There are different stages of what is known as food insecurity; famine is officially declared when, along with other measures, 30% of the population suffers from wasting._​


----------



## toobfreak

JackOfNoTrades said:


> As for omicron, too early in the game to tell how lethal it is. It seems to be spread just as easily as the common cold.



So in other words Jack, up to Omicron, Covid was LESS transmissible than a cold, and about as deadly, mainly affecting just the very old who were also quite ill, yet like idiots, we shut down our best economy ever, wearing face diapers 24/7, and afraid to get within 20 feet of another person while blaming it all on Trump!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Lots of great thread topics there.  This thread is specifically about documenting omi-con deaths though, which is obviously not what you want to talk about.  Do you know what the current death toll number is?  Go on now, post something besides an omi-con death or the latest omi-con death toll, since that's all that you have.  Let's see your best evasion.


Grow a fucking spine coward!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> This thread is specifically about omi-con, no other variants.


This thread is specifically about your cowardice and refusal to say what you melieve about Covid and vaccinations


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Grow a fucking spine coward!!


Nope, this is not an omi-con death.  Nice try though.


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> This thread is specifically about your cowardice and refusal to say what you melieve about Covid and vaccinations


Here is the opening post:

"The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear. I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing. Please post all the Omicron deaths here."


----------



## eagle1462010

Slade3200 said:


> How do you know it’s delta that’s killing them?


Because no one can find Omicron deaths.  lmao


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Grow a fucking spine coward!!



  See Post 315.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Here is the opening post:
> 
> "The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear. I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing. Please post all the Omicron deaths here."


Coward! You will not admit that Omicrom is serious because it undermines your anti vaxx agenda









						Omicron Boom Spurs Breakdown Of Vital Services Nationwide
					

Disruptions are evident in everything from health care to public transit to air travel.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## eagle1462010

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Coward! You will not admit that Omicrom is serious because it undermines your anti vaxx agenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omicron Boom Spurs Breakdown Of Vital Services Nationwide
> 
> 
> Disruptions are evident in everything from health care to public transit to air travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You will not admit that Omicrom is serious


If we were on a thread about how serious people think oni-con is, I'd be discussing that.  This thread is about omi-con deaths.

What's the omi-con death toll up to today?


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> This thread is specifically about your cowardice and refusal to say what you melieve about Covid and vaccinations


Do you realize how boring you are?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> If we were on a thread about how serious people think oni-con is, I'd be discussing that. This thread is about omi-con deaths.


Bullshit ! You run away from anything that involves facts that you don't want to hear


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bullshit ! You run away from anything that involves facts that you don't want to hear


Bullshit ! *You* run away from anything that involves facts that *you* don't want to hear.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Coward! You will not admit that Omicrom is serious because it undermines your anti vaxx agenda



  That is not an Omicron death.

  What is the count up to, now?  Hmmm…

  It now appears to be up to zero.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> If we were on a thread about how serious people think oni-con is, I'd be discussing that.  This thread is about omi-con deaths.
> 
> What's the omi-con death toll up to today?



  As of the last count, it was up to zero.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Indeependent said:


> Do you realize how boring you are?



  You think TheOppressiveFaggot is boring?

  I'll show you something that is boring.


----------



## Slade3200

eagle1462010 said:


> Because no one can find Omicron deaths.  lmao


How do you find an omicron death?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bullshit ! You run away from anything that involves facts that you don't want to hear


Let's hear the facts about how many people have died from omi-con.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> How do you find an omicron death?


This is not an omi-con death


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> How do you find an omicron death?


You look under a phony fortune cookie.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death


Correct, I was asking how somebody would find an omicron death or a delta death. Where are specific variant deaths being reported ?


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> You look under a phony fortunes cookie.


What do you think is phony?


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> What do you think is phony?


Number of deaths from Omicron = 0.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Number of deaths from Omicron = 0.


How do you know that?


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> How do you know that?


I've told how many, many times.
If you choose to play dumb at this point, you really are dumb.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> I've told how many, many times.
> If you choose to play dumb at this point, you really are dumb.


You haven’t told me. I find it literally impossible for you to know that nobody has died from omicron. There is no possible way for you to know that so the only logical conclusion is that you are full of shit


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Correct, I was asking how somebody would find an omicron death or a delta death. Where are specific variant deaths being reported ?


Nobody is reporting them here.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You haven’t told me. I find it literally impossible for you to know that nobody has died from omicron. There is no possible way for you to know that so the only logical conclusion is that you are full of shit


Not an omi-con death


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I was asking how somebody would find an omicron death or a delta death.


I posted the answer to that already, and provided links.  You just refuse to read them.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> You haven’t told me. I find it literally impossible for you to know that nobody has died from omicron. There is no possible way for you to know that so the only logical conclusion is that you are full of shit


I haven't told you about my nationwide and Israel Facebook community and all the MDs I know and all the doctors in my own family or that South Africa & Israel have confirmed 0 deaths from Omicron?
I'm sure you haven't been reading my posts and I'm hurt.

I won't be discussing this bullshit paranoia over Omicron again because it's bullshit.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Nobody is reporting them here.


Well where are they reporting the Delta deaths? maybe we can look there for Omi deaths


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I posted the answer to that already, and provided links.  You just refuse to read them.


I never saw any links


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Well where are they reporting the Delta deaths? maybe we can look there for Omi deaths


I loved that movie *Desperately seeking COVID Deaths*!


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> I haven't told you about my nationwide and Israel Facebook community and all the MDs I know and all the doctors in my own family or that South Africa & Israel have confirmed 0 deaths from Omicron?
> I'm sure you haven't been reading my posts and I'm hurt.
> 
> I won't be discussing this bullshit paranoia over Omicron again because it's bullshit.


I read posts that are directed to me and maybe a few others but I don’t read every post in every thread I’m in


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I read posts that are directed to me and maybe a few others but I don’t read every post in every thread I’m in


Apparently...your loss.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Apparently...your loss.


I’m not too worried about it


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I never saw any links


How does it feel?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I never saw any links


There is a link in post 818 for you.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> How does it feel?


Hmm, I haven’t thought greatly about that… I guess I’d say I’m impartial but I’ll let you know if I get a twinge of emotion


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> There is a link in post 818 for you.


There is nothing of value in 818


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> There is nothing of value in 818


Another new day!  Does anybody have any Omi-Con deaths to post?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Another new day!  Does anybody have any Omi-Con deaths to post?


Can you show any examples of any variant deaths or are you just asking for things that they don’t post specific details for publicly?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Can you show any examples of any variant deaths or are you just asking for things that they don’t post specific details for publicly?


Post deaths of people who have died "from" omi-con.  Just like the 3 deaths posted here that were "with" omi-con, only we are looking for deaths "from".  Just omi-con though...


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Post deaths of people who have died "from" omi-con.  Just like the 3 deaths posted here that were "with" omi-con, only we are looking for deaths "from".  Just omi-con though...


Right, but I’m asking if any variant deaths over the last two years have been reported in the specific way that you are requesting? Or is your final conclusion that nobody has died from a COVID-19 variant


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> but I’m asking if any variant deaths over the last two years have been reported in the specific way that you are requesting?


This would be a fantastic read topic, but no lefty will ever start a thread about it.  It would be a can of worms for you guys.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This would be a fantastic read topic, but no lefty will ever start a thread about it.  It would be a can of worms for you guys.


Why does a left have to do it. I’m sure you acknowledge that there have been many people who have died with Delta… how do you know this. Where do you get your stats on delta deaths?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Why does a left have to do it. I’m sure you acknowledge that there have been many people who have died with Delta… how do you know this. Where do you get your stats on delta deaths?


Start a thread about it and we'll talk


----------



## citygator

Early indications are Omicron is nowhere near as deadly as Delta. Pretty early but what is the issue here?  Companies are getting killed right now from call ins. It’s spread quickly and knocked 5% of our workforce on their ass and will likely hit some giant number. This is going to disrupt the supply chain… again. Companies are running with  shortfalls in production from call-ins.


----------



## eagle1462010

citygator said:


> Early indications are Omicron is nowhere near as deadly as Delta. Pretty early but what is the issue here?  Companies are getting killed right now from call ins. It’s spread quickly and knocked 5% of our workforce on their ass and will likely hit some giant number. This is going to disrupt the supply chain… again. Companies are running with  shortfalls in production from call-ins.


How many not coming to wirk died of Omicron


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Start a thread about it and we'll talk


Got this one


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Got this one


Indeed, trying to derail this thread will ensure that you never have to discuss the other thread topics that you try to start here.  Lefties will fight to evade thread topics like a cat resists being shoved into a toilet.


----------



## EvMetro

Omi-con deaths.  Anybody have any omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Indeed, trying to derail this thread will ensure that you never have to discuss the other thread topics that you try to start here.  Lefties will fight to evade thread topics like a cat resists being shoved into a toilet.


I’m not detailing a thing. I’m going straight to the source and asking questions that you apparently can’t answer. I haven’t evaded one question


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not detailing a thing. I’m going straight to the source and asking questions that you apparently can’t answer. I haven’t evaded one question


I'm so glad you are done evading, let's have a look at the opening post:

"The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear. I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing. *Please post all the Omicron deaths here.*"

Do you have any omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I'm so glad you are done evading, let's have a look at the opening post:
> 
> "The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear. I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing. *Please post all the Omicron deaths here.*"
> 
> Do you have any omi-con deaths to post?


They don’t report omicron deaths genius. Maybe next we can start a thread tracking Nancy Pelosi’s farts. That would be fun too eh?!  Once a few posts go by with nobody showing proof of her farting we can conclude that Nancy Pelosy has never farted and then pat ourselves on the back for being really smart.

Or we can look at the science and know that Pelosi is a human and therefore she farts… just like we can look at reports like the one I posted here to see that people are dying of omicron but at a much lower rate than other variants, which is a good thing and something that has been widely reported


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> They don’t report omicron deaths genius. Maybe next we can start a thread tracking Nancy Pelosi’s farts. That would be fun too eh?!  Once a few posts go by with nobody showing proof of her farting we can conclude that Nancy Pelosy has never farted and then pat ourselves on the back for being really smart.
> 
> Or we can look at the science and know that Pelosi is a human and therefore she farts… just like we can look at reports like the one I posted here to see that people are dying of omicron but at a much lower rate than other variants, which is a good thing and something that has been widely reported


Nope!!  This is not an omi-con death!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Nope!!  This is not an omi-con death!


No shit. Did you read what I wrote or are you just doing your copy and paste thing when points are made that you can’t respond to?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> No shit. Did you read what I wrote or are you just doing your copy and paste thing when points are made that you can’t respond to?


This is not an omi-con death either.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death either.


Confirmed then, you’re in copy and paste mode. Fail


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Confirmed then, you’re in copy and paste mode. Fail


Got any omi-con deaths to post?

Looks like the omi-con death toll after this first month is zero so far.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> They don’t report omicron deaths genius. Maybe next we can start a thread tracking Nancy Pelosi’s farts. That would be fun too eh?!  Once a few posts go by with nobody showing proof of her farting we can conclude that Nancy Pelosy has never farted and then pat ourselves on the back for being really smart.
> 
> Or we can look at the science and know that Pelosi is a human and therefore she farts… just like we can look at reports like the one I posted here to see that people are dying of omicron but at a much lower rate than other variants, which is a good thing and something that has been widely reported


Omicron has been found to not be related to any cause of death.


----------



## petro

They eliminated the death count in my local media, but they increased the fear factor of Omicron by a factor of ten.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Got any omi-con deaths to post?
> 
> Looks like the omi-con death toll after this first month is zero so far.


So is the Nancy Pelosi fart total… I guess that proves she doesn’t fart


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Omicron has been found to not be related to any cause of death.


It has? Can you show the report/study that found that?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> It has? Can you show the report/study that found that?


This is not an omi-con death


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> So is the Nancy Pelosi fart total… I guess that proves she doesn’t fart


Create a thread about it if you think it would draw enough attention to get 1000 posts.  This thread is about the omi-con death toll that remains at zero.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Create a thread about it if you think it would draw enough attention to get 1000 posts.  This thread is about the omi-con death toll that remains at zero.


This thread is at zero because of the same reason that Pelosi doesn’t not fart. That’s your idiot logic


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> This thread is at zero because of the same reason that Pelosi doesn’t not fart. That’s your idiot logic


Wrong!!  This is not an omi-con death!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrong!!  This is not an omi-con death!


So I guess it is proven that Pelosi doesn’t fart as well. Glad we got this all figured out!


----------



## EvMetro

Zero.  Zilch.  No omi-con deaths have been posted here.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> It has? Can you show the report/study that found that?


Look up South Africa and Israel.
I’m not going to do your homework for you.


----------



## EvMetro

Indeependent said:


> Look up South Africa and Israel.
> I’m not going to do your homework for you.


He just wants to get the thread going a different direction.  If he really wanted to discuss it, he would start a thread about it.


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> He just wants to get the thread going a different direction.  If he really wanted to discuss it, he would start a thread about it.


Slick Slade...Avoid the Rabbitt Hole.


----------



## Circe

EvMetro said:


> Got any omi-con deaths to post?
> 
> Looks like the omi-con death toll after this first month is zero so far.


No, the death rate of all Covid is up 16.4% as of today (Hopkins graphs). Also, the hospitalization rate went higher than it has ever been for Covid today --- it was on several headlines this morning. The case rate positivity blew out another graph again today ---- that's climbing so fast they can't keep it penned up in the graph. I am not as impressed with case rate, since if people just stopped running to get tested, there wouldn't be so many reported. 

But hospitalization and deaths are indeed up, the former a lot. Is this Omicron, or a combo of Delta and Omicron? Probably the latter, I am guessing. Omicron is spreading rapidly, but we can't really test for it specifically in the whole population. 

I suppose OP will trash this post, but reality is what is left even after you stop believing in it, as Philip K. Dick said. There is Omicron. Millions are getting it now. That's why the upleap in the graphs: new type of Covid epidemic.


----------



## Indeependent

Circe said:


> No, the death rate of all Covid is up 16.4% as of today (Hopkins graphs). Also, the hospitalization rate went higher than it has ever been for Covid today --- it was on several headlines this morning. The case rate positivity blew out another graph again today ---- that's climbing so fast they can't keep it penned up in the graph. I am not as impressed with case rate, since if people just stopped running to get tested, there wouldn't be so many reported.
> 
> But hospitalization and deaths are indeed up, the former a lot. Is this Omicron, or a combo of Delta and Omicron? Probably the latter, I am guessing. Omicron is spreading rapidly, but we can't really test for it specifically in the whole population.
> 
> I suppose OP will trash this post, but reality is what is left even after you stop believing in it, as Philip K. Dick said. There is Omicron. Millions are getting it now. That's why the upleap in the graphs: new type of Covid epidemic.


Many people are still getting the original.
I don't know anyone who has had Delta.


----------



## Circe

Indeependent said:


> I don't know anyone who has had Delta.


Moi. Caught it Thx Day. No Omicron in the country then. Very bad case. Delta is a bad disease, IMO. Hopefully not for any one of you.


----------



## EvMetro

Circe said:


> No, the death rate of all Covid is up 16.4% as of today (Hopkins graphs). Also, the hospitalization rate went higher than it has ever been for Covid today --- it was on several headlines this morning. The case rate positivity blew out another graph again today ---- that's climbing so fast they can't keep it penned up in the graph. I am not as impressed with case rate, since if people just stopped running to get tested, there wouldn't be so many reported.
> 
> But hospitalization and deaths are indeed up, the former a lot. Is this Omicron, or a combo of Delta and Omicron? Probably the latter, I am guessing. Omicron is spreading rapidly, but we can't really test for it specifically in the whole population.
> 
> I suppose OP will trash this post, but reality is what is left even after you stop believing in it, as Philip K. Dick said. There is Omicron. Millions are getting it now. That's why the upleap in the graphs: new type of Covid epidemic.


This thread is not about cancer deaths or delta deaths.  It is specifically about omi-con deaths.  I know lefties want there to be a big death toll here, but there is no need to substitute non omi-con covid deaths for omi-con specific covid deaths.  Just post the omi- on deaths


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> This thread is not about cancer deaths or delta deaths.  It is specifically about omi-con deaths.  I know lefties want there to be a big death toll here, but there is no need to substitute non omi-con covid deaths for omi-con specific covid deaths.  Just post the omi- on deaths


LibTards don't know where the "0" key on their keyboard is.


----------



## Circe

EvMetro said:


> This thread is not about cancer deaths or delta deaths.  It is specifically about omi-con deaths.  I know lefties want there to be a big death toll here, but there is no need to substitute non omi-con covid deaths for omi-con specific covid deaths.  Just post the omi- on deaths


You think I'm a leftie????????????????????????????????

Sheeeeeeeeesh.

I'm not a leftie, but I CAN read a graph. Omicron is epidemic, and now the case rate, hospitalization rate, and death rate are going up, up, up. 

I'm hoping they go down just as fast.


----------



## Indeependent

Circe said:


> You think I'm a leftie????????????????????????????????
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeesh.
> 
> I'm not a leftie, but I CAN read a graph. Omicron is epidemic, and now the case rate, hospitalization rate, and death rate are going up, up, up.
> 
> I'm hoping they go down just as fast.


*No deaths from Omicron* except for people being *bored to death* of people making up shit that Omicron is potentially lethal.


----------



## Circe

Indeependent said:


> *No deaths from Omicron* except for people being *bored to death* of people making up shit that Omicron is potentially lethal.


They are dying of something, Indeependent ------ and it's Omicron that's going around so fast.

To say that is not to say that I believe in masks or mandates or lockdowns or any of this terrible government interference that just makes it all much worse.

However, even if the government can't do anything positive, still, there are certainly deaths from Omicron, since the death toll is going up, but the Delta percentage of Covid is going down. 

Duh.


----------



## Indeependent

Circe said:


> They are dying of something, Indeependent ------ and it's Omicron that's going around so fast.
> 
> To say that is not to say that I believe in masks or mandates or lockdowns or any of this terrible government interference that just makes it all much worse.
> 
> However, even if the government can't do anything positive, still, there are certainly deaths from Omicron, since the death toll is going up, but the Delta percentage of Covid is going down.
> 
> Duh.


Who's dying?
Perhaps old people with health issues from pure 19 or Delta.
I know 100s of people who have had, and have, Omicron and they're back up and about within 4 days.


----------



## Circe

Indeependent said:


> Who's dying?
> Perhaps old people with health issues from pure 19 or Delta.
> I know 100s of people who have had, and have, Omicron and they're back up and about within 4 days.


It's a question of plain arithmetic, Ind. If Omicron is spreading rapidly and displacing the (perhaps more serious) Delta, then inevitably it has to be the Omicron that is responsible for the RISING death graphs --- they started rising just about four-five days ago. 

I hope Omicron IS relatively mild!! But it's a question of very large numbers. If everyone in the country is catching Omicron, and that may well be the case, then some are going to die of it, and that number will rise the more catch it, because death is a lagging indicator behind hospitalization, and hospitalization rates are soaring. Highest rate today so far in the whole pandemic. 

I do not want the horrible Dem government to do yet, yet more bad things to us that make it much worse and do no good at all! Just to pretend they're doing something against Covid. That turned out to be a terrible mistake. Or villainous deed, anyway. Probably to train us in compliance. 

BUT --- there is no use pretending arithmetic doesn't work, somehow. Because it does. Maybe the rate of deaths will crash soon.


----------



## Indeependent

Circe said:


> It's a question of plain arithmetic, Ind. If Omicron is spreading rapidly and displacing the (perhaps more serious) Delta, then inevitably it has to be the Omicron that is responsible for the RISING death graphs --- they started rising just about four-five days ago.
> 
> I hope Omicron IS relatively mild!! But it's a question of very large numbers. If everyone in the country is catching Omicron, and that may well be the case, then some are going to die of it, and that number will rise the more catch it, because death is a lagging indicator behind hospitalization, and hospitalization rates are soaring. Highest rate today so far in the whole pandemic.
> 
> I do not want the horrible Dem government to do yet, yet more bad things to us that make it much worse and do no good at all! Just to pretend they're doing something against Covid. That turned out to be a terrible mistake. Or villainous deed, anyway. Probably to train us in compliance.
> 
> BUT --- there is no use pretending arithmetic doesn't work, somehow. Because it does. Maybe the rate of deaths will crash soon.


*It's a question of plain arithmetic, Ind. If Omicron is spreading rapidly and displacing the (perhaps more serious) Delta, then inevitably it has to be the Omicron that is responsible for the RISING death graphs*

Ouch...so wrong!
Omicron is *lowering* the death rate.
I suggest that anyone with health issues avoid crowds...it's that simple.


----------



## EvMetro

Circe said:


> They are dying of something, Indeependent ------ and it's Omicron that's going around so fast.
> 
> To say that is not to say that I believe in masks or mandates or lockdowns or any of this terrible government interference that just makes it all much worse.
> 
> However, even if the government can't do anything positive, still, there are certainly deaths from Omicron, since the death toll is going up, but the Delta percentage of Covid is going down.
> 
> Duh.


Nobody has died from omi-con


----------



## Circe

Indeependent said:


> I suggest that anyone with health issues avoid crowds...it's that simple.


Or avoid anyone at all ----- I isolate, have been since early 2020. 

People knew that much back in 1348!!


----------



## Circe

EvMetro said:


> Nobody has died from omi-con


Unsupported assertion.

I hate those.


----------



## Circe

Indeependent said:


> Omicron is *lowering* the death rate.


Not while so many are catching it. That's why they call it an "epidemic." If gazillions are catching it and a few die of it, then the death rate will go UP ---- which it is doing. 16.4% as of today.  More later, as death is a lagging indicator.


----------



## EvMetro

Circe said:


> It's a question of plain arithmetic, Ind. If Omicron is spreading rapidly and displacing the (perhaps more serious) Delta, then inevitably it has to be the Omicron that is responsible for the RISING death graphs --- they started rising just about four-five days ago.
> 
> I hope Omicron IS relatively mild!! But it's a question of very large numbers. If everyone in the country is catching Omicron, and that may well be the case, then some are going to die of it, and that number will rise the more catch it, because death is a lagging indicator behind hospitalization, and hospitalization rates are soaring. Highest rate today so far in the whole pandemic.
> 
> I do not want the horrible Dem government to do yet, yet more bad things to us that make it much worse and do no good at all! Just to pretend they're doing something against Covid. That turned out to be a terrible mistake. Or villainous deed, anyway. Probably to train us in compliance.
> 
> BUT --- there is no use pretending arithmetic doesn't work, somehow. Because it does. Maybe the rate of deaths will crash soon.


Nobody has posted any omi-con deaths on this thread.  Can you?


----------



## Indeependent

Circe said:


> Unsupported assertion.
> 
> I hate those.


Incorrect...supported.
The test results are valid and no one has died of Omicron.


----------



## Circe

EvMetro said:


> Nobody has posted any omi-con deaths on this thread.  Can you?


Since I've been posting about omicron deaths for the last dozen or so posts, I find this an unresponsive and annoying, shallow answer.


----------



## Circe

Okay, this is a stupid thread.  People challenged and overwhelmed by basic math. I'm out.


----------



## EvMetro

Circe said:


> They are dying of something


Until people are confirmed dead by proper authorities, as dying "from" omi-con, it is not safe to assume they died from omi-con.  We haven't even seen one single death confirmed from omi-con, so there is absolutely ZERO reason to suspect omi-con.  If anything, the absence of any documented omi-con deaths should make you assume that nobody is dying from it.


----------



## EvMetro

Circe said:


> Okay, this is a stupid thread.  People challenged and overwhelmed by basic math. I'm out.


If you are into math and can see that there are over 900 posts and nobody has posted a single omi-con death, it would indeed make sense to bail out immediately.  Especially when you cannot add an omi-con death.


----------



## Circe

EvMetro said:


> Until people are confirmed dead by proper authorities, as dying "from" omi-con, it is not safe to assume they died from omi-con.  We haven't even seen one single death confirmed from omi-con, so there is absolutely ZERO reason to suspect omi-con.  If anything, the absence of any documented omi-con deaths should make you assume that nobody is dying from it.


Not if they can't tell which Covids are which in any given person.

This argument reminds me of the article I saw yesterday that India is estimated ---- by math and statistics ---- to have SIX TIMES the Covid deaths they report. Because people don't do statistics about deaths in India! They just die, and get chucked in the Ganges, or exposed to vultures (true). They figure some 4 million have died of Covid there, but hardly any get reported.  Same deal with Africa. 

You are asking too much of even modern U.S. record-keeping and diagnostic techniques. We can't be expected to differentiate every Covid death into exactly which variant it is! People are too busy getting sick and dying and stuff.

All I can say is, we KNOW the death toll is going up. To me, that means some people are dying of Omicron because so many are catching it. To you, I guess that means this is another excuse to deny anything is happening at all.


----------



## EvMetro

Circe said:


> All I can say is, we KNOW the death toll is going up.


Actually, you have never even seen a single omi-con death, and you do not "know" if ANYBODY has died of omi-con.  You have faith, and nothing more.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Look up South Africa and Israel.
> I’m not going to do your homework for you.


That’s exactly what I did and I found a report, peer reviewed, data taken from over 40 hospitals that I posted in this thread, that analyzed omicron deaths. They found a reduced death rate but not a zero mortality rate. If you found something different then post it…

Here is another example. Where are you seeing Zero?


			https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/12/30/world/omicron-covid-vaccine-tests


----------



## Slade3200

Circe said:


> Since I've been posting about omicron deaths for the last dozen or so posts, I find this an unresponsive and annoying, shallow answer.


He is trolling and stuck in repeat mode when solid counter points are made. I’ve posted medical reports and examples that clearly show that people are getting infected with omicron and dying but nothing is good enough and he refused to show an example of what he considers good enough. It’s just immature trolling


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> That’s exactly what I did and I found a report, peer reviewed, data taken from over 40 hospitals that I posted in this thread, that analyzed omicron deaths. They found a reduced death rate but not a zero mortality rate. If you found something different then post it…
> 
> Here is another example. Where are you seeing Zero?
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/12/30/world/omicron-covid-vaccine-tests


Reuters reporting 3 days ago straight from South Africa.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Reuters reporting 3 days ago straight from South Africa.


Let’s see it


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Reuters reporting 3 days ago straight from South Africa.


I found this one from 5 days ago, is this what you were referring to?

Says mortality was 4.5% not zero…

“The mortality rate during the Omicron surge was 4.5%”









						South African hospital sees less serious disease, coming end of Omicron surge
					

The following is a summary of some recent studies on COVID-19. They include research that warrants further study to corroborate the findings and that has yet to be certified by peer review.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Reuters reporting 3 days ago straight from South Africa.


Here are more deaths reported by Reuters… 9 hours ago…  still not finding a single report saying the death rate is ZERO

“Australia's daily infections on Wednesday lingered near records with around 100,000 reported so far. Forty-two new deaths were registered, with New South Wales suffering its worst day of the pandemic with 21 deaths.”









						Omicron surge threatens to slow down Australia's economic recovery
					

Australia's most populous state, New South Wales, suffered its deadliest day of the pandemic on Wednesday, with surging Omicron infections leading to staff shortages that have disrupted supply chains and hampered the economy's recovery.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> ...The mortality rate *during* the Omicron surge was 4.5%”


Omi-con specific covid deaths are conflated and merged with non omi-con covid deaths here.  Got any omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> … still not finding a single report saying the death rate is ZERO


Me neither.  Maybe just look for something smaller, like single deaths.  Got any covid deaths to post


----------



## EvMetro

Circe said:


> Not if they can't tell which Covids are which in any given person.
> 
> This argument reminds me of the article I saw yesterday that India is estimated ---- by math and statistics ---- to have SIX TIMES the Covid deaths they report. Because people don't do statistics about deaths in India! They just die, and get chucked in the Ganges, or exposed to vultures (true). They figure some 4 million have died of Covid there, but hardly any get reported.  Same deal with Africa.
> 
> You are asking too much of even modern U.S. record-keeping and diagnostic techniques. We can't be expected to differentiate every Covid death into exactly which variant it is! People are too busy getting sick and dying and stuff.
> 
> All I can say is, we KNOW the death toll is going up. To me, that means some people are dying of Omicron because so many are catching it. To you, I guess that means this is another excuse to deny anything is happening at all.


Extrapolating omi-con specific covid deaths from data absolutely cannot work in covid culture until lefties can extrapolate the likely death toll of the vaccines from vaers data.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> That’s exactly what I did and I found a report, peer reviewed, data taken from over 40 hospitals that I posted in this thread, that analyzed omicron deaths. They found a reduced death rate but not a zero mortality rate. If you found something different then post it…
> 
> Here is another example. Where are you seeing Zero?
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/12/30/world/omicron-covid-vaccine-tests





Slade3200 said:


> I found this one from 5 days ago, is this what you were referring to?
> 
> Says mortality was 4.5% not zero…
> 
> “The mortality rate during the Omicron surge was 4.5%”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South African hospital sees less serious disease, coming end of Omicron surge
> 
> 
> The following is a summary of some recent studies on COVID-19. They include research that warrants further study to corroborate the findings and that has yet to be certified by peer review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com





Slade3200 said:


> Here are more deaths reported by Reuters… 9 hours ago…  still not finding a single report saying the death rate is ZERO
> 
> “Australia's daily infections on Wednesday lingered near records with around 100,000 reported so far. Forty-two new deaths were registered, with New South Wales suffering its worst day of the pandemic with 21 deaths.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omicron surge threatens to slow down Australia's economic recovery
> 
> 
> Australia's most populous state, New South Wales, suffered its deadliest day of the pandemic on Wednesday, with surging Omicron infections leading to staff shortages that have disrupted supply chains and hampered the economy's recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



  I am certainly not seeing any verifiable Moronic deaths there.

  What these clearly show is a sharp drop in deaths that they can find any way to blame on COVID-1984 as a whole, as the less-serious Moronic variant rises and the earlier variants fade away.  Nothing to tie any of the new deaths to the new variants.

  Something else that jumps out at me from these articles:  They're no longer even trying to use deaths as a basis for the fearmongering.  Now, they cry about _“cases”_.  What constitutes a case?  Anyone who has tested positive for COVID-1984, or who is even suspected but not proven of being infected with COVID-1984.  Even where the symptoms are mild.  Even where there are no symptoms at all.  Some frightened sheep, waiting in line at a hospital to get a COVID-1984 test, even though he's not actually sick, but has been stupid enough to fall for all the fearmongering, is a _“case”_.

  Now, even by all the blatantly dishonest methods that they have tried to use to massively exaggerate the number of COVID-1984 deaths, the rate of actual deaths that they can claim these ways is dropping, and they still haven't been able to attribute even a single death to the new Moronic strain, so they're trying to scare us over _“cases”_.

  And still there are plenty like yourself who are stupid enough to fall for this kwanzaa.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> *Omi-con specific covid deaths* are conflated and merged with non omi-con covid deaths here.  Got any omi-con deaths to post?


Ok good so at least you are finally  admitting there are omicron specific deaths. My work is done


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Me neither.  Maybe just look for something smaller, like single deaths.  Got any covid deaths to post


Yes, I’ve been posting them. Just posted about a couple dozen in Australia


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> I am certainly not seeing any verifiable Moronic deaths there.
> 
> What these clearly show is a sharp drop in deaths that they can find any way to blame on COVID-1984 as a whole, as the less-serious Moronic variant rises and the earlier variants fade away.  Nothing to tie any of the new deaths to the new variants.
> 
> Something else that jumps out at me from these articles:  They're no longer even trying to use deaths as a basis for the fearmongering.  Now, they cry about _“cases”_.  What constitutes a case?  Anyone who has tested positive for COVID-1984, or who is even suspected but not proven of being infected with COVID-1984.  Even where the symptoms are mild.  Even where there are no symptoms at all.  Some frightened sheep, waiting in line at a hospital to get a COVID-1984 test, even though he's not actually sick, but has been stupid enough to fall for all the fearmongering, is a _“case”_.
> 
> Now, even by all the blatantly dishonest methods that they have tried to use to massively exaggerate the number of COVID-1984 deaths, the rate of actual deaths that they can claim these ways is dropping, and they still haven't been able to attribute even a single death to the new Moronic strain, so they're trying to scare us over _“cases”_.
> 
> And still there are plenty like yourself who are stupid enough to fall for this kwanzaa.


Hospitalizations are more important than cases. That’s what drives the reaction… strain on the medical system. Do you think that is all make believe too?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Hospitalizations are more important than cases. That’s what drives the reaction… strain on the medical system. Do you think that is all make believe too?



  And they're even counting as _“hospitalizations”_ instances of people who are not even sick showing up at hospitals just because they've been brainwashed into being deathly afraid of COVID-1984.

  Fear and stupidity are the real Pandemic.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Me neither.  Maybe just look for something smaller, like single deaths.  Got any covid deaths to post


Here is an article from Indeependent s favorite source linking to many articles reporting on omi deaths.

Now you two can apologies and kindly put a cork in your pie holes for a spell.









						Fact Check-Omicron does not have a 100% survival rate, as posts online claim
					

Contrary to online claims, the Omicron variant of COVID-19 does not have a 100% survival rate, as some social media users suggest. The variant identified by the World Health Organization as a variant of concern on November 26, 2021, has been a contributing factor in worldwide...




					www.reuters.com


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Yes, I’ve been posting them. Just posted about a couple dozen in Australia


Lol, back to claiming to have posted something "somewhere", and we will NEVER know where.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Here is an article from Indeependent s favorite source linking to many articles reporting on omi deaths.
> 
> Now you two can apologies and kindly put a cork in your pie holes for a spell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Check-Omicron does not have a 100% survival rate, as posts online claim
> 
> 
> Contrary to online claims, the Omicron variant of COVID-19 does not have a 100% survival rate, as some social media users suggest. The variant identified by the World Health Organization as a variant of concern on November 26, 2021, has been a contributing factor in worldwide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


You have not posted a single omi-con specific death to this thread.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Slade3200 said:


> Here are more deaths reported by Reuters… 9 hours ago…  still not finding a single report saying the death rate is ZERO
> 
> “Australia's daily infections on Wednesday lingered near records with around 100,000 reported so far. Forty-two new deaths were registered, with New South Wales suffering its worst day of the pandemic with 21 deaths.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omicron surge threatens to slow down Australia's economic recovery
> 
> 
> Australia's most populous state, New South Wales, suffered its deadliest day of the pandemic on Wednesday, with surging Omicron infections leading to staff shortages that have disrupted supply chains and hampered the economy's recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


42 deaths of 100,000 is basically nothing especially when you account for other factors usually being the actual cause of death.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Here is an article from Indeependent s favorite source linking to many articles reporting on omi deaths.
> 
> Now you two can apologies and kindly put a cork in your pie holes for a spell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Check-Omicron does not have a 100% survival rate, as posts online claim
> 
> 
> Contrary to online claims, the Omicron variant of COVID-19 does not have a 100% survival rate, as some social media users suggest. The variant identified by the World Health Organization as a variant of concern on November 26, 2021, has been a contributing factor in worldwide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



  The article and its headline are kwanzaa.  The only specific instances it cites of death *with* (not from) Omicron, are either unverified, or involved admitted serious comorbidities.

  So, that article notwithstanding, the verifiable count of deaths from Omicron still stands at zero.


----------



## EvMetro

Turtlesoup said:


> 42 deaths of 100,000 is basically nothing especially when you account for other factors usually being the actual cause of death.


We're any of those omi-con specific deaths?


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> The article and its headline are kwanzaa.  The only specific instances it cites of death *with* (not from) Omicron, are either unverified, or involved admitted serious comorbidities.
> 
> So, that article notwithstanding, the verifiable count of deaths from Omicron still stands at zero.


Lol, it is amazing how lefties keep trying to substitute omi-con specific "from" deaths with non -omi-con specific deaths, even when they know that non omi-con specific deaths don't count toward the omi-con death toll.  They are compelled to cheat, even when they know they will be caught.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Let’s see it


You’re intelligent enough to check the latest news.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Here is an article from Indeependent s favorite source linking to many articles reporting on omi deaths.
> 
> Now you two can apologies and kindly put a cork in your pie holes for a spell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Check-Omicron does not have a 100% survival rate, as posts online claim
> 
> 
> Contrary to online claims, the Omicron variant of COVID-19 does not have a 100% survival rate, as some social media users suggest. The variant identified by the World Health Organization as a variant of concern on November 26, 2021, has been a contributing factor in worldwide...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Ahem…an article from Dec?
Are you embarrassed yet?


----------



## Circe

Slade3200 said:


> Hospitalizations are more important than cases. That’s what drives the reaction… strain on the medical system. Do you think that is all make believe too?


The Hopkins graphs on the hospitalizations have zoomed up to pass the highest level ever, set last year at this time. It's not much above; we'll see if the rate crashes soon.


----------



## EvMetro

Circe said:


> The Hopkins graphs on the hospitalizations have zoomed up to pass the highest level ever, set last year at this time. It's not much above; we'll see if the rate crashes soon.


Got any omi-con specific covid deaths to post today, or are we still at zero?


----------



## percysunshine

Every poster in this thread should panic and send percysunshine $1.


----------



## EvMetro

percysunshine said:


> Every poster in this thread should panic and send percysunshine $1.


I'll donate a dollar to usmb for every legitimate omi-con death posted on this thread by Friday.  "From," not "with," declared dead from omi-con by proper authorities, not biased media, and it must be omi-con specific.  Not delta, original recipe, or any other variant.


----------



## percysunshine

I took a class in buddhist inner-transe theory....it works


----------



## EvMetro

percysunshine said:


> I took a class in buddhist inner-transe theory....it works


Omg!  I took that same class!


----------



## Turtlesoup

EvMetro said:


> We're any of those omi-con specific deaths?


No evidence to support them as actual real covid deaths---the lack of details in any news source indicates STRONGLY that the media and government are deceiving or attempt to deceive the public about the deaths or lack there of.


----------



## percysunshine

EvMetro said:


> I'll donate a dollar to usmb for every legitimate omi-con death posted on this thread by Friday.  "From," not "with," declared dead from omi-con by proper authorities, not biased media, and it must be omi-con specific.  Not delta, original recipe, or any other variant.


So you are not going to send me $1.

Eventually, you will panic...like everyone else.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## EvMetro

Turtlesoup said:


> actual real covid deaths


You have to be careful to never stop specifying omi-con specific covid deaths.  Remember that lefties do not want to differentiate omi-con specific covid deaths from just covid deaths.  Kinda like how they don't want to differentiate "illegal" immigrants from just immigrants.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> And they're even counting as _“hospitalizations”_ instances of people who are not even sick showing up at hospitals just because they've been brainwashed into being deathly afraid of COVID-1984.
> 
> Fear and stupidity are the real Pandemic.


How’s the death rate total of last year compare to previous years? If all this is a conflated hoax then it should be the on the same trajectory, right?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, back to claiming to have posted something "somewhere", and we will NEVER know where.


Haha, it’s literally the post above your reply. Not hiding anywhere, you just ignore and troll


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You have not posted a single omi-con specific death to this thread.


You're right… I’ve posted several


----------



## Slade3200

Turtlesoup said:


> 42 deaths of 100,000 is basically nothing especially when you account for other factors usually being the actual cause of death.


Basically nothing is not zero like these dipshits are trying to claim


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> The article and its headline are kwanzaa.  The only specific instances it cites of death *with* (not from) Omicron, are either unverified, or involved admitted serious comorbidities.
> 
> So, that article notwithstanding, the verifiable count of deaths from Omicron still stands at zero.


That article not withstanding?! Haha


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, it is amazing how lefties keep trying to substitute omi-con specific "from" deaths with non -omi-con specific deaths, even when they know that non omi-con specific deaths don't count toward the omi-con death toll.  They are compelled to cheat, even when they know they will be caught.


What the hell is an omicron specific death?! Are you just making shit up now? Give any example of a Covid variant specific death so I know what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Ahem…an article from Dec?
> Are you embarrassed yet?


Why should I be embarrassed. I posted several articles some from a while back some from the last 24 hours. What’s your gripe?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I'll donate a dollar to usmb for every legitimate omi-con death posted on this thread by Friday.  "From," not "with," declared dead from omi-con by proper authorities, not biased media, and it must be omi-con specific.  Not delta, original recipe, or any other variant.


Pretty easy to say when you brainlessly call everything that conflicts with your agenda illegitimate


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Why should I be embarrassed. I posted several articles some from a while back some from the last 24 hours. What’s your gripe?


I didn’t see you post a South Africa article from the last week.


----------



## EvMetro

Indeependent said:


> I didn’t see you post a South Africa article from the last week.


I remember seeing a South Africa article posted awhile back, but it did not contain any omi-con specific deaths that were specifically "from" omi-con.  It was just another attempt to conflate non omi-con specific covid deaths with omi-con specific ones.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> conflicts with your agenda illegitimate


My agenda was specified in the opening post and title, there is no disputing what my agenda is.  Your agenda is to find a workaround to evade posting the politically inconvenient answer, so it is your agenda that is not legitimate.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> I didn’t see you post a South Africa article from the last week.


I posted two Reuters articles that were citing omi deaths. One was 9 hours old at the time I posted it. Thoughts?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> My agenda was specified in the opening post and title, there is no disputing what my agenda is.  Your agenda is to find a workaround to evade posting the politically inconvenient answer, so it is your agenda that is not legitimate.


My agenda is to challenge and debate and call out liars and trolls when the lie and troll. Frankly, I don’t take policies serious because it’s just a bunch of uninformed idiots who think they actually know what’s going on.

But back to subject, I’ve posted many articles and studies show omi mortality, I’ve asked you questions for clarity and examples. You ignore them all. You are here to troll


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> My agenda is to challenge and debate and call out liars and trolls when the lie and troll. Frankly, I don’t take policies serious because it’s just a bunch of uninformed idiots who think they actually know what’s going on.
> 
> But back to subject, I’ve posted many articles and studies show omi mortality, I’ve asked you questions for clarity and examples. You ignore them all. You are here to troll


Nope, this is not an omi-con death either.

The number of posted omi-con deaths in this thread remains at ZERO.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I posted two Reuters articles that were citing omi deaths. One was 9 hours old at the time I posted it. Thoughts?


Repost as I did not see them in your post.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> My agenda is to challenge and debate and call out liars and trolls when the lie and troll. Frankly, I don’t take policies serious because it’s just a bunch of uninformed idiots who think they actually know what’s going on.
> 
> But back to subject, I’ve posted many articles and studies show omi mortality, I’ve asked you questions for clarity and examples. You ignore them all. You are here to troll


Bullshit.
With every passing day Omicron is proving to be a cold.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I posted two Reuters articles that were citing omi deaths. One was 9 hours old at the time I posted it. Thoughts?


Wrap some quote marks around the part where your article cites a legitimate authority stating that somebody died specifically "from" omi-con, and post it here along with a link for me to vet.  Will need the quote before I go off searching where you wish the omi-con specific death is.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I posted two Reuters articles that were citing omi deaths. One was 9 hours old at the time I posted it. Thoughts?











						U.S. COVID deaths rising but likely due to Delta, not Omicron, says CDC chief
					

COVID-19 hospitalizations in the United States have increased by about 33% and deaths are up by about 40% from a week earlier, the head of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said on Wednesday.




					www.reuters.com
				




It amazes me that you continue to be full of shit.


----------



## EvMetro

Indeependent said:


> Repost as I did not see them in your post.


Slade3200 knows he is lying.  He is playing shell games.

shell game​_n._
*1. *A game, often a swindle involving gambling, in which a person hides a small object underneath one of three nutshells, thimbles, or cups, then shuffles them about on a flat surface while spectators try to guess the final location of the object. Also called _thimblerig_.
*2. *A fraud or deception perpetrated by shifting conspicuous things to hide something else.









						shell game
					

Definition, Synonyms, Translations of shell game by The Free Dictionary




					www.thefreedictionary.com


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200 knows he is lying.  He is playing shell games.
> 
> shell game​_n._
> *1. *A game, often a swindle involving gambling, in which a person hides a small object underneath one of three nutshells, thimbles, or cups, then shuffles them about on a flat surface while spectators try to guess the final location of the object. Also called _thimblerig_.
> *2. *A fraud or deception perpetrated by shifting conspicuous things to hide something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shell game
> 
> 
> Definition, Synonyms, Translations of shell game by The Free Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefreedictionary.com


Slick Slade and The Rabbit Hole.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Nope, this is not an omi-con death either.
> 
> The number of posted omi-con deaths in this thread remains at ZERO.


Wrong… I posted a couple dozen from Australia yesterday… that’s not zero. Stop lying


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Repost as I did not see them in your post.


Come on dude, I replied directly to you. Don’t be lazy.









						Omicron surge threatens to slow down Australia's economic recovery
					

Australia's most populous state, New South Wales, suffered its deadliest day of the pandemic on Wednesday, with surging Omicron infections leading to staff shortages that have disrupted supply chains and hampered the economy's recovery.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Come on dude, I replayed directly to you. Don’t be lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omicron surge threatens to slow down Australia's economic recovery
> 
> 
> Australia's most populous state, New South Wales, suffered its deadliest day of the pandemic on Wednesday, with surging Omicron infections leading to staff shortages that have disrupted supply chains and hampered the economy's recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


1 guy in his 80s!
You’re fucking kidding me!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrap some quote marks around the part where your article cites a legitimate authority stating that somebody died specifically "from" omi-con, and post it here along with a link for me to vet.  Will need the quote before I go off searching where you wish the omi-con specific death is.





Indeependent said:


> U.S. COVID deaths rising but likely due to Delta, not Omicron, says CDC chief
> 
> 
> COVID-19 hospitalizations in the United States have increased by about 33% and deaths are up by about 40% from a week earlier, the head of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me that you continue to be full of shit.


How does that article showing that a 40% spike in deaths was due to Delta and not omicron prove that I’m full of shit?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200 knows he is lying.  He is playing shell games.
> 
> shell game​_n._
> *1. *A game, often a swindle involving gambling, in which a person hides a small object underneath one of three nutshells, thimbles, or cups, then shuffles them about on a flat surface while spectators try to guess the final location of the object. Also called _thimblerig_.
> *2. *A fraud or deception perpetrated by shifting conspicuous things to hide something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shell game
> 
> 
> Definition, Synonyms, Translations of shell game by The Free Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefreedictionary.com


What does the definition of shell game have to do with posting omicron deaths? Please stay on topic OP


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> 1 guy in his 80s!
> You’re fucking kidding me!


Read slower. And also note the repetitive request to just show one after I posted peer reviewed medical articles showing general and projected morbidity


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Read slower. And also note the repetitive request to just show one after I posted peer reviewed medical articles showing general and projected morbidity


I read the article and my participation in your usual deflective bullshit has come to an end.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> I read the article and my participation in your usual deflective bullshit has come to an end.


Does your daughter agree with you that omicron is no worse than a cold and nobody has died from it?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> How does that article showing that a 40% spike in deaths was due to Delta and not omicron prove that I’m full of shit?


If you cannot copy n paste the omi-con specific death from your source and wrap quotes around it, then you are attempting to cheat like a lefty.  You want me to go searching your source for something that isn't there.  Until you post your omi-con specific death here on this thread, the death count remains ZERO.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Read slower. And also note the repetitive request to just show one after I posted peer reviewed medical articles showing general and projected morbidity


Why haven't you posted a single omi-con specific death on this thread?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Why haven't you posted a single omi-con specific death on this thread?



  Because Slade3200 knows that he's full of shit, that he knows he cannot provide evidence of even a single death caused by Omicron.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> Because Slade3200 knows that he's full of shit, that he knows he cannot provide evidence of even a single death caused by Omicron.


Lol, it sure is fun watching Slade3200 fight though.  He fights like a cat being shoved into a toilet to claim omi-con deaths are happening, but he cannot post even a single one.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> If you cannot copy n paste the omi-con specific death from your source and wrap quotes around it, then you are attempting to cheat like a lefty.  You want me to go searching your source for something that isn't there.  Until you post your omi-con specific death here on this thread, the death count remains ZERO.


I’m posting and quoting the entire articles I link to because they should be read in their entirety to understand context. You don’t seem interested in that though


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Why haven't you posted a single omi-con specific death on this thread?


Because I’ve posted many


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Because Slade3200 knows that he's full of shit, that he knows he cannot provide evidence of even a single death caused by Omicron.


Says the guy who has avoided me 5 times now on addressing total morbidity in the USA. Haha, what a joke


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’m posting and quoting the entire articles I link to because they should be read in their entirety to understand context. You don’t seem interested in that though


You can spam the thread with whatever propaganda you want, but without the relevant part isolated from your data dump, the death count remains at ZERO.


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> You can spam the thread with whatever propaganda you want, but without the relevant part isolated from your data dump, the death count remains at ZERO.


There was a 110 year old who died from...old fucking age.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Says the guy who has avoided me 5 times now on addressing total morbidity in the USA. Haha, what a joke


That sounds like a great new thread topic!  This thread is about posting omi-con specific deaths though, and nobody has posted any after more than a month.


----------



## Orangecat

Synthaholic said:


> Fauci says Omicron will not be as severe.


Who cares what that discredited quack has to say?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You can spam the thread with whatever propaganda you want, but without the relevant part isolated from your data dump, the death count remains at ZERO.


No dumps, just simple statistics and medical reports


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> No dumps, just simple statistics and medical reports


If the omi-con deaths are not isolated from the propaganda that you dump, then it is just a propaganda dump.  The opening post and title do not ask for data dumps or propaganda, they only ask for the omi-con death.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> If the omi-con deaths are not isolated from the propaganda that you dump, then it is just a propaganda dump.  The opening post and title do not ask for data dumps or propaganda, they only ask for the omi-con death.


This is why I posted a scientific peer reviewed study. But you don’t like to read real science. Too many pesky details


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> But you don’t like to read *real science*.



Says a cretin who believes that _“science”_ supports the premise that Bruce Jenner is a woman.


----------



## Indeependent

South African study suggests Omicron less severe even for unvaccinated
					

Unvaccinated people infected with the Omicron variant of coronavirus may be less prone to severe illness and requiring hospital care or dying than was the case with previous variants, a South African study showed on Friday.




					www.reuters.com
				



Omicron is a cold.


----------



## Indeependent

Bob Blaylock said:


> Says a cretin who believes that _“science”_ supports the premise that Bruce Jenner is a woman.
> 
> View attachment 587788


Slick Slade is very bored…








						South African study suggests Omicron less severe even for unvaccinated
					

Unvaccinated people infected with the Omicron variant of coronavirus may be less prone to severe illness and requiring hospital care or dying than was the case with previous variants, a South African study showed on Friday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## EvMetro

Woo hoo, another day!  Still no omi-con deaths posted, which leaves the omi-con death toll at ZERO.

Not only are the omi-con specific deaths in this thread adding up to zero, but lefties were the ones who posted the numbers that add up to zero.  Basically, the zero death toll in this thread is a direct result of the omi-con deaths that lefties are posting here.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It is true that there still has been no confirmed Omicron only deaths in the U.S. 
The one in Texas was a man with "serious underlying issues".
Yes Omicron sent him to the hospital and he died. But guess what people? People die every single year from the common cold due to them having other respiratory conditions. Approx. 40,000 people die every year in the U.S. alone from complications associated with seasonal flu due to other conditions.
  Omicron has PROVED to be less severe than seasonal flu.
This is a good thing. Why on earth do people WANT it to be worse???


----------



## EvMetro

iamwhatiseem said:


> The one in Texas


There have been 3 deaths alleged to be connected to omi-con, including the TX one you are referring to, but none of them have been confirmed deaths by proper authorities as having died "from" omi-con.  Lefties try to conflate omi-con deaths "from" omi-con with deaths of people "with" omi-con, so you have to be careful what you read.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

EvMetro said:


> There have been 3 deaths alleged to be connected to omi-con, including the TX one you are referring to, but none of them have been confirmed deaths by proper authorities as having died "from" omi-con.  Lefties try to conflate omi-con deaths "from" omi-con with deaths of people "with" omi-con, so you have to be careful what you read.


Well it is more than that.
The Texas guy... he legitimately died from complications due to an Omicron infection.  
But like I said, 45,000 people die every year due to complications from the flu.
People die every year due to complications deriving from the freakin Common cold! 
All had serious respiratory illnesses. So it is totally accurate to say their deaths were really due to the other illness and not the flu, cold or Covid. 
  But the panic porners don't want to consider this... and want to count all deaths the same.


----------



## EvMetro

iamwhatiseem said:


> The Texas guy... he legitimately died from complications due to an Omicron infection.


Euphemism for died "with" omi-con.  I have searched, but cannot find any legitimate authority that says he died "from" omi-con.  The three global attempts to create omi-con deaths, including the TX one, are an effort to artificially generate an omi-con death toll.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Says a cretin who believes that _“science”_ supports the premise that Bruce Jenner is a woman.
> 
> View attachment 587788


Is that right?! You’re just showing how much of a moron you actually are


----------



## Bob Blaylock

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is true that there still has been no confirmed Omicron only deaths in the U.S.
> The one in Texas was a man with "serious underlying issues".
> Yes Omicron sent him to the hospital and he died. But guess what people? People die every single year from the common cold due to them having other respiratory conditions. Approx. 40,000 people die every year in the U.S. alone from complications associated with seasonal flu due to other conditions.
> Omicron has PROVED to be less severe than seasonal flu.
> This is a good thing. Why on earth do people WANT it to be worse???



  In cases where the disease that  is involved is recognized as a common cold or flu, then it is not usually claimed as the cause of death; rather, the more serious underlying condition that was aggravated by the cold or flu is considered the cause of death.  The cold/flu might be mentioned as a comorbidity, but not as the primary cause of death.

  For political purposes, COVID-1984 is being treated backward.  In the same circumstances, it is being called the primary cause of death, with the underlying medical issues that really caused the death being considered to be the comorbidities.

  This is being done knowingly and willfully, for the fraudulent purpose of exaggerating the seriousness of COVID-1984.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Euphemism for died "with" omi-con.  I have searched, but cannot find any legitimate authority that says he died "from" omi-con.  The three global attempts to create omi-con deaths, including the TX one, are an effort to artificially generate an omi-con death toll.



  And with all the effort to engage in the same games that they have been playing all along, to hyperbolize COVID-1984, they still have not been able to generate one credible claim of even one death genuinely from Omicron.  Not one.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Is that right?! You’re just showing how much of a moron you actually are



  I'm not the one who is so fucked in the head that he doesn't even know the difference between men and women.  That would be you.

  And that would also be you clinging to that depraved mockery of _“science”_ to try to make points that genuine science absolutely refutes.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> I'm not the one who is so fucked in the head that he doesn't even know the difference between men and women.  That would be you.
> 
> And that would also be you clinging to that depraved mockery of _“science”_ to try to make points that genuine science absolutely refutes.


You making shit up and pretending it’s what I believe only makes you sound stupid. Who do you think you’re trying to fool?!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> You making shit up and pretending it’s what I believe only makes you sound stupid. Who do you think you’re trying to fool?!



  Is Bruce Jenner a man, or is he a woman?


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Is Bruce Jenner a man, or is he a woman?


Bruce Jenner was a man who is now a Trans woman named Caitlin


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bruce Jenner was a man who is now a Trans woman named Caitlin



  Thank you for proving my point.

  Anyone who has any grasp of genuine science, any vestige of credibility regarding anything to do with science, would know and say that his insane delusions notwithstanding, the mutilations he has had done to himself notwithstanding, that Bruce Jenner is still a man.

  To call him any kind of _“woman”_ only proves how severely fucked-up you are in the head, and that you have no credibility whatsoever, which is what we all knew all along.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> Anyone who has any grasp of genuine science, any vestige of credibility regarding anything to do with science, would know and say that his insane delusions notwithstanding, the mutilations he has had done to himself notwithstanding, that Bruce Jenner is still a man.
> 
> To call him any kind of _“woman”_ only proves how severely fucked-up you are in the head, and that you have no credibility whatsoever, which is what we all knew all along.


Lol, I saved me a screen shot of this ridiculous exchange:


----------



## EvMetro

1000 posts!  Not a single omi-con death posted!


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> Anyone who has any grasp of genuine science, any vestige of credibility regarding anything to do with science, would know and say that his insane delusions notwithstanding, the mutilations he has had done to himself notwithstanding, that Bruce Jenner is still a man.
> 
> To call him any kind of _“woman”_ only proves how severely fucked-up you are in the head, and that you have no credibility whatsoever, which is what we all knew all along.


Bruce Jenner is quite literally a trans woman… by science and English definition.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Bruce Jenner is quite literally a trans woman… by science and English definition.


We made it to 1000 posts without ever seeing anybody posts a single omi-con death!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> We made it to 1000 posts without ever seeing anybody posts a single omi-con death!  Woo hoo!


You're totally proving your point too!!! Way to go man


----------



## EvMetro

Another day!  Not one omi-con death has been posted to this thread after over a month and over a thousand posts! 

Anybody have any omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> You're totally proving your point too!!! Way to go man


Yes, he has proved you're a consummate bullshit artist.


----------



## EvMetro

Indeependent said:


> Yes, he has proved you're a consummate bullshit artist.


Indeed, Slade3200 is a bullshit artist.   He does a fair job with the shell game as well.


----------



## EvMetro

Woo hoo!  Happy Sunday everybody!  Has the death toll from omi-con gone up since yesterday?  What are we up to today?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Woo hoo!  Happy Sunday everybody!  Has the death toll from omi-con gone up since yesterday?  What are we up to today?


well the last recorded daily average of Covid related deaths for 1/15/22 in the USA was 998. Let’s have a moment of silence for those souls… As for specific omicron deaths it seems delta is creeping back and accounting for substantially more deaths than omi. Here is a more dumbed down analysis of the effects of omi from what we learned in South Africa. Given the medical report I posted made your eyes glaze over, maybe an article written for the more simple minded will help. Here ya go bucko









						Omicron Death Rate in South Africa Peaked at 15% of Delta Wave
					

The death rate in those infected with the omicron coronavirus variant in South Africa peaked at 14% to 15% of the rate seen when the country was experiencing a wave dominated by the delta variant, according to the National Institute for Communicable Diseases.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> well the last recorded daily average of Covid related deaths for 1/15/22 in the USA was 998. Let’s have a moment of silence for those souls… As for specific omicron deaths it seems delta is creeping back and accounting for substantially more deaths than omi. Here is a more dumbed down analysis of the effects of omi from what we learned in South Africa. Given the medical report I posted made your eyes glaze over, maybe an article written for the more simple minded will help. Here ya go bucko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omicron Death Rate in South Africa Peaked at 15% of Delta Wave
> 
> 
> The death rate in those infected with the omicron coronavirus variant in South Africa peaked at 14% to 15% of the rate seen when the country was experiencing a wave dominated by the delta variant, according to the National Institute for Communicable Diseases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com


This is not an omi-con death


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death


Read the article as it is written in a very deceptive manner.
It states that COVID19 and Delta have caused deaths during the Omicron Wave, *not* that the Omicron variant is responsible.
As I stated before, Slick Slade is a consummate bullshit artist...or dumb as dog shit.


----------



## eagle1462010

Article plays word games to mind fuck the reader.  10% of Delta stats  lmao

Trying to trick you inti Assuming something.  Lol


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death


Sure it is. Did you read the article? Don’t be dense


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Sure it is. Did you read the article? Don’t be dense


I read the article and you should be ashamed of yourself...or you're dumber than you surmise.


----------



## petro

EvMetro said:


> Woo hoo!  Happy Sunday everybody!  Has the death toll from omi-con gone up since yesterday?  What are we up to today?


Local media here still hasn't posted a single one, and they still have dropped the daily death rates.
Just constant reporting on infections.
So, the news says, continue to panic, get your boosters, wear your cheap masks and yada, yada, yada.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> I read the article and you should be ashamed of yourself...or you're dumber than you surmise.


I guess I’m dumb because I’m definitely not ashamed


----------



## Slade3200

petro said:


> Local media here still hasn't posted a single one, and they still have dropped the daily death rates.
> Just constant reporting on infections.
> So, the news says, continue to panic, get your boosters, wear your cheap masks and yada, yada, yada.


How many daily Covid deaths were there yesterday? Tell us the number reported


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I guess I’m dumb because I’m definitely not ashamed


You're right...you're dumb.


----------



## petro

Slade3200 said:


> How many daily Covid deaths were there yesterday? Tell us the number reported


Just said they aren't providing that.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> You're right...you're dumb.


Pleasure talking with you as always!


----------



## Slade3200

petro said:


> Just said they aren't providing that.


CDC reports numbers collected from hospitals. Have you tried looking it up?


----------



## EvMetro

Indeependent said:


> Read the article as it is written in a very deceptive manner.
> It states that COVID19 and Delta have caused deaths during the Omicron Wave, *not* that the Omicron variant is responsible.
> As I stated before, Slick Slade is a consummate bullshit artist...or dumb as dog shit.


I've seen Slade3200 post links to where he wishes oni-con deaths were, but I've never seen him post omi-con death here.  If he doesn't isolate the omi-con death from his propaganda source and post it here first, then I know it's bullshit.  Besides, the opening post doesn't say to post where you wish omi-con deaths will be found, it says to post them here..  There have been no deaths posted to this thread.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Sure it is. Did you read the article? Don’t be dense


I can't wait to read the article.   Just wrap quotes around the omi-con death in your propaganda source and post it here, and then I'll go vet it in your propaganda source if you really did come up with an omi-con death.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I've seen Slade3200 post links to where he wishes oni-con deaths were, but I've never seen him post omi-con death here.  If he doesn't isolate the omi-con death from his propaganda source and post it here first, then I know it's bullshit.  Besides, the opening post doesn't say to post where you wish omi-con deaths will be found, it says to post them here..  There have been no deaths posted to this thread.


I don’t wish death on anybody. Fact is near 1000 a day are dying and covid is a main factor that is responsible. Omi is one of the many variants. Your mission to try and downplay the seriousness of this is where the bullshit and carelessness comes into play. What exactly are you trying to do here? Get people to think this is all a gov hoax and not act safely where some inevitably will get sick and die?!


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t wish death on anybody. Fact is near 1000 a day are dying and covid is a main factor that is responsible. Omi is one of the many variants. Your mission to try and downplay the seriousness of this is where the bullshit and carelessness comes into play. What exactly are you trying to do here? Get people to think this is all a gov hoax and not act safely where some inevitably will get sick and die?!


Translation...Omicron, which is the latest and weakest variant, is 100% not fatal.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Fact is near 1000 a day are dying and covid is a main factor that is responsible. Omi is one of the many variants


This is not an omi-con death.

Nobody has posted a single omi-con specific death on this thread.  Do you have any omi-con deaths to post in this thread?


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.
> 
> Nobody has posted a single omi-con specific death on this thread.  Do you have any omi-con deaths to post in this thread?
> 
> View attachment 589041


You'll notice that Slick Bullshit mention Omicron after *ending* the prior sentence and starting a new sentence.
The man can't help himself; maybe he's lonely.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Translation...Omicron, which is the latest and weakest variant, is 100% not fatal.


No there was a fair number of fatalities in SA when omi was 98% of the cases. It’s a much better variant than the others as it builds natural immunity and is not nearly as lethal but it’s rather ignorant to claim it is 100% not fatal. Would your daughter agree with that statement of yours?


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> No there was a fair number of fatalities in SA when omi was 98% of the cases. It’s a much better variant than the others as it builds natural immunity and is not nearly as lethal but it’s rather ignorant to claim it is 100% not fatal. Would your daughter agree with that statement of yours?


Prove it, Mr. Bullshit.
Day after day your stance makes you look like a bigger and bigger asshole.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Prove it, Mr. Bullshit.
> Day after day your stance makes you look like a bigger and bigger asshole.


I posted the study. Y’all chose to ignore it. What does your daughter say?


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I posted the study. Y’all chose to ignore it. What does your daughter say?


My daughter says you're an asshole.
She also deals with doctors who work in hospitals with Omicron patients who, on the average, are hospitalized, for no reason, for about 2 days with a cold.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I posted the study.


Studies are not omi-con deaths.

You have not posted even a single omi-con death in this thread.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I posted the study. Y’all chose to ignore it.


Too bad this thread isn't about posting studies or propaganda.  Can you post an omi-con death?


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> My daughter says you're an asshole.
> She also deals with doctors who work in hospitals with Omicron patients who, on the average, are hospitalized, for no reason, for about 2 days with a cold.


Have you asked her if omicron is zero risk of death?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Studies are not omi-con deaths.
> 
> You have not posted even a single omi-con death in this thread.


That’s exactly what the study was. You’d know that if you read it


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Too bad this thread isn't about posting studies or propaganda.  Can you post an omi-con death?
> 
> View attachment 589071


It’s not possible to post a death smart guy. I can post medical proof that deaths are taking place, which I have done.

if you think is possible to actually post a death then show me an example of what that looks like


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I can post medical proof that deaths are taking place, which I have done.


I haven't seen that posted here either.  I only see you posting links that you claim to have certain information.   You gotta isolate the fact from your propaganda source and quote it here.  The link is only so that we can vet your claim.  Copy n pasting an entire article here is not isolating the fact, so that trick won't work either. 

Another new day!  Still no omi-con deaths posted here.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Too early to tell.


You posted this back on Dec 5th.  Do you have any omi-con deaths to post yet?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You know damned well that it is too soon


You posted this back on Dec 5.  Is it still too soon?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I haven't seen that posted here either.  I only see you posting links that you claim to have certain information.   You gotta isolate the fact from your propaganda source and quote it here.  The link is only so that we can vet your claim.  Copy n pasting an entire article here is not isolating the fact, so that trick won't work either.
> 
> Another new day!  Still no omi-con deaths posted here.


You admitted to not reading the study. Nothing more needs to be said


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You admitted to not reading the study. Nothing more needs to be said


I also admit to not reading any of your links to any of your propaganda hunts where you haven't isolated the omi-con death from the propaganda and quoted it here.  If your propaganda really details any omi-con deaths, it should be pretty easy to quote a few of them and post them here, right? This thread is not about which propaganda source you think might contain omi-con deaths, it is about posting the deaths here where we can tally them up.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Have you asked her if omicron is zero risk of death?


Has anybody ever died of a cold?
Perhaps someone in their 90s.
And when that person in their 90s dies of an Omicron cold you will claim that Omicron is fatal.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I also admit to not reading any of your links to any of your propaganda hunts where you haven't isolated the omi-con death from the propaganda and quoted it here.  If your propaganda really details any omi-con deaths, it should be pretty easy to quote a few of them and post them here, right? This thread is not about which propaganda source you think might contain omi-con deaths, it is about posting the deaths here where we can tally them up.


I didn’t post propaganda I posted a peer reviewed medical study that doesn’t have a neat little paragraph pointing out a specific omicron death. It points out many more than just one. It talks about a case study of omicron that used data from over 40 hospitals. But then they used a bunch of stats and numbers and percentages and medical terms to explain methodology…. Very dry and boring and apparently way over your head. It’s ok. Deep thinking isnt meant for everyone


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Has anybody ever died of a cold?
> Perhaps someone in their 90s.
> And when that person in their 90s dies of an Omicron cold you will claim that Omicron is fatal.


If omicron caused the death of somebody then yes it is fatal. And yes some people are very susceptible with comorbidities and likely would have died From those ailments. There is no doubt that the science says that omicron is less lethal than previous strains as it does not cause as severe respiratory symptoms. But to say it is not dangerous is just stupid. Especially when 1000 a day are still dying. Grow up. I ask if your daughter would agree that omicron is not lethal and no different from a cold. I’m guessing she would not say that by your avoidance of answering that question


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> If omicron caused the death of somebody then yes it is fatal. And yes some people are very susceptible with comorbidities and likely would have died From those ailments. There is no doubt that the science says that omicron is less lethal than previous strains as it does not cause as severe respiratory symptoms. But to say it is not dangerous is just stupid. Especially when 1000 a day are still dying. Grow up. I ask if your daughter would agree that omicron is not lethal and no different from a cold. I’m guessing she would not say that by your avoidance of answering that question


It won't be long B4 I have to put your waste of my bandwidth on *Ignore*.
I honestly don't believe you're so stupid to equate Delta with Omicron.

I think you're bored out of your mind and just like playing mind games.
Just admit it and perhaps I'll play along and keep you from being incredibly bored.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> It won't be long B4 I have to put your waste of my bandwidth on *Ignore*.
> I honestly don't believe you're so stupid to equate Delta with Omicron.
> 
> I think you're bored out of your mind and just like playing mind games.
> Just admit it and perhaps I'll play along and keep you from being incredibly bored.


I’m what way do you think I’m equating delta with omi?


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I’m what way do you think I’m equating delta with omi?


I actually feel sorry for you because I realize you are truly bored.
I recommend, devoid of sarcasm, that you watch some YouTube videos on forensic writing.
You are smart enough to learn how to correctly parse what you are reading and posting.
You want to know why there are so many Jews who are MDs and Lawyers?
Jew spend 20 years learning how to examine statements, from phrases to paragraphs.
I know how to read an article and listen to people.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> I actually feel sorry for you because I realize you are truly bored.
> I recommend, devoid of sarcasm, that you watch some YouTube videos on forensic writing.
> You are smart enough to learn how to correctly parse what you are reading and posting.
> You want to know why there are so many Jews who are MDs and Lawyers?
> Jew spend 20 years learning how to examine statements, from phrases to paragraphs.
> I know how to read an article and listen to people.


That’s great, and I’ve asked three times now if you’ve asked and listened to your flesh and blood who is in the medical field. And you haven’t answered. You either haven’t asked her about it or she is telling you the same things I’m saying and you don't want to admit it.

calling omi a cold is ignorant and wrong, that’s just a fact. Calling it the next plague is also wrong. It is the weakest variant we have seen yet, that is a great thing. But whether it’s omi, delta, or some other variant of COvId that’s still circulating, we still have 1000 deaths a day and hospitals being over worked. So let’s top pretending that the cold is circulating and show some respect to the medical professionals and all those acting responsibly to try and help their community be as safe as possible.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I didn’t post propaganda I posted a peer reviewed medical study that doesn’t have a neat little paragraph pointing out a specific omicron death. It points out many more than just one. It talks about a case study of omicron that used data from over 40 hospitals. But then they used a bunch of stats and numbers and percentages and medical terms to explain methodology…. Very dry and boring and apparently way over your head. It’s ok. Deep thinking isnt meant for everyone


You forgot to address this:

 "...of your propaganda hunts where you haven't isolated the omi-con death from the propaganda and quoted it here..."


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> That’s great, and I’ve asked three times now if you’ve asked and listened to your flesh and blood who is in the medical field. And you haven’t answered. You either haven’t asked her about it or she is telling you the same things I’m saying and you don't want to admit it.
> 
> calling omi a cold is ignorant and wrong, that’s just a fact. Calling it the next plague is also wrong. It is the weakest variant we have seen yet, that is a great thing. But whether it’s omi, delta, or some other variant of COvId that’s still circulating, we still have 1000 deaths a day and hospitals being over worked. So let’s top pretending that the cold is circulating and show some respect to the medical professionals and all those acting responsibly to try and help their community be as safe as possible.


I answered...they all say Omicron is not fatal and is a cold.
The deaths are caused by what *the sentence ended by a period says*...Delta.
The next sentence than states that we are experiencing a Omicron Wave.
You do understand why there are 2 sentences?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> That’s great, and I’ve asked three times now if you’ve asked and listened to your flesh and blood who is in the medical field. And you haven’t answered. You either haven’t asked her about it or she is telling you the same things I’m saying and you don't want to admit it.
> 
> calling omi a cold is ignorant and wrong, that’s just a fact. Calling it the next plague is also wrong. It is the weakest variant we have seen yet, that is a great thing. But whether it’s omi, delta, or some other variant of COvId that’s still circulating, we still have 1000 deaths a day and hospitals being over worked. So let’s top pretending that the cold is circulating and show some respect to the medical professionals and all those acting responsibly to try and help their community be as safe as possible.


This is not an omi-con death, nice try.


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death, nice try.


I'm beginning to believe Slade is illiterate.


----------



## EvMetro

Indeependent said:


> I answered...they all say Omicron is not fatal and is a cold.
> The deaths are caused by what *the sentence ended by a period says*...Delta.
> The next sentence than states that we are experiencing a Omicron Wave.
> You do understand why there are 2 sentences?


Even if he eventually trips you up on semantics, he still won't have posted an omi-con death.


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> Even if he eventually trips you up on semantics, he still won't have posted an omi-con death.


Trips *me* up?
The moron doesn't even understand the meaning of a "."!


----------



## EvMetro

Indeependent said:


> I'm beginning to believe Slade is illiterate.


I am open to the notion that omi-con is deadly, but I'd need to see some omi-con deaths posted first.  So far, I haven't seen a single omi-con death though...


----------



## EvMetro

Indeependent said:


> Trips *me* up?
> The moron doesn't even understand the meaning of a "."!


The facts are not on his side, as long as he can't isolate any omi-con deaths and post them here.  He will have to rely on his claims that the deaths are posted elsewhere.


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> The facts are not on his side, as long as he can't isolate any omi-con deaths and post them here.  He will have to rely on his claims that the deaths are posted elsewhere.


What truly troubles me is that ideologues live him can vote.


----------



## EvMetro

Woo hoo, another new day!  Looks like nobody has posted any omi-con deaths yet, so this leaves the number of omi-con deaths posted here at ZERO.  Over 1000 posts and well over a month, and the Omi-con death toll here that lefties have established is ZERO.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Woo hoo, another new day!  Looks like nobody has posted any omi-con deaths yet, so this leaves the number of omi-con deaths posted here at ZERO.  Over 1000 posts and well over a month, and the Omi-con death toll here that lefties have established is ZERO.


Hip hip horray…. You’ve concluded from your study that omi is the cold. So now what?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Hip hip horray…. You’ve concluded from your study that omi is the cold. So now what?


This is not an omi-con death, but nice try!


----------



## EvMetro

I am anxious to see the next lefty strategy to generate an omi-con death toll.  So far, we have seen:

1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.

2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.

3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death, but nice try!


I’m just asking now what?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’m just asking now what?


I don't know the future, so maybe the omi-con deaths start rolling in, or maybe we never see a single one.  The death toll that has been established by the lefties on this thread may be zero right now, but I do not know what it will be in the future.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I don't know the future, so maybe the omi-con deaths start rolling in, or maybe we never see a single one.  The death toll that has been established by the lefties on this thread may be zero right now, but I do not know what it will be in the future.


This is the future. Omi has had waves all over the world and the data is in. You don’t seem convinced by any of it that omi has been responsible for any deaths and you think it is no worse than the common cold. So now what would you like to see happen?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> This is the future. Omi has had waves all over the world and the data is in. You don’t seem convinced by any of it that omi has been responsible for any deaths and you think it is no worse than the common cold. So now what would you like to see happen?


I simply maintain my search for the truth.  When I see data that I can properly vet, it updates my position.  The reason why you can never win in this thread is because you have only been trying to support what you believe, which is a subjective goal.   The truth isn't always what we believe, so it is best to seek the truth.  Fighting to support the omi-con fear mongering that you believe in is no match for searching for the truth.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> You posted this back on Dec 5th.  Do you have any omi-con deaths to post yet?


Look for yourself, sweetie. I don't have time for your anti-vaxx baloney.
Do you have any proof that there have not been any? (Since you seem to be oddly fixated on it).


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Look for yourself, sweetie. I don't have time for your anti-vaxx baloney.
> Do you have any proof that there have not been any? (Since you seem to be oddly fixated on it).


This thread is not about vax or anti vax, it is specifically about posting omi-con deaths.  It is not a thread to debate if people are dying of omi-con or not, it is specifically about posting omi-con deaths.  Back on Dec 5, you said it was too early, so here we are over a month later.  Do you have any omi-con deaths to post after all this time?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> This thread is not about vax or anti vax, it is specifically about posting omi-con deaths.  It is not a thread to debate if people are dying of omi-con or not, it is specifically about posting omi-con deaths.  Back on Dec 5, you said it was too early, so here we are over a month later.  Do you have any omi-con deaths to post after all this time?


Sigh...Ok, Well, let's start with this.








						U.S. COVID deaths rising but likely due to Delta, not Omicron, says CDC chief
					

COVID-19 hospitalizations in the United States have increased by about 33% and deaths are up by about 40% from a week earlier, the head of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said on Wednesday.




					www.reuters.com
				




The fact that omicron was rising but delta was still here (and accounting for most of the deaths), makes it all but certain that there have been, and will be, deaths from omicron.
Until they start breaking them down, you'll have to be satisfied with this.


----------



## Indeependent

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sigh...Ok, Well, let's start with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID deaths rising but likely due to Delta, not Omicron, says CDC chief
> 
> 
> COVID-19 hospitalizations in the United States have increased by about 33% and deaths are up by about 40% from a week earlier, the head of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that omicron was rising but delta was still here (and accounting for most of the deaths), makes it all but certain that there have been, and will be, deaths from omicron.
> Until they start breaking them down, you'll have to be satisfied with this.


You schmuck, they test the patients first and know they didn’t die from Omicron.
I hope you don’t operate machinery.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Indeependent said:


> You schmuck, they test the patients first and know they didn’t die from Omicron.
> I hope you don’t operate machinery.


DERP..Whelp..show where they've broken it down by variant...DERP.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sigh...Ok, Well, let's start with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID deaths rising but likely due to Delta, not Omicron, says CDC chief
> 
> 
> COVID-19 hospitalizations in the United States have increased by about 33% and deaths are up by about 40% from a week earlier, the head of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) said on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that omicron was rising but delta was still here (and accounting for most of the deaths), makes it all but certain that there have been, and will be, deaths from omicron.
> Until they start breaking them down, you'll have to be satisfied with this.


Isolate the omi-con death from the article and post it here.  If it looks legit, I'll go vet your link.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Isolate the omi-con death from the article and post it here.  If it looks legit, I'll go vet your link.


I'll isolate it when they start breaking down the variant deaths. I believe the article says it's too early to determine deaths from omicron. Until then, all you have are the %'s.


----------



## EvMetro

I'm adding number 4 and 5 to this list of strategies that lefties have used so far in this thread on their quest to generate a death toll.  So far, we have seen:

1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.

2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.

3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.

4.  Propaganda hunt.  This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.

5.  In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.


----------



## Indeependent

JackOfNoTrades said:


> DERP..Whelp..show where they've broken it down by variant...DERP.


I’ve already Linked to several Reuter’s articles.
You might try Reuters rather than LibTard News.


----------



## Flash

Biden's Chinese buddies sure fucked us when they released the bio weapon to destroy Trump's great economy and allow the Democrats to win the election with the scam of unverified mail in and harvested ballots in Democrat districts, didn't they?

We all know who Biden's Chinese buddies are, don't we?  They are the ones that made the Biden family filthy rich with a multi billion dollar investment.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I simply maintain my search for the truth.  When I see data that I can properly vet, it updates my position.  The reason why you can never win in this thread is because you have only been trying to support what you believe, which is a subjective goal.   The truth isn't always what we believe, so it is best to seek the truth.  Fighting to support the omi-con fear mongering that you believe in is no match for searching for the truth.


I haven’t really supported or not supported any agenda. I’ve posted links to studies and sited hospital and death numbers of Covid. I’ve also repeated what the science has said about omicron which is that it is the least lethal variant so far.

it’s not omicron fear mongering going on. It’s covid fear mongering happening during an omi wave. Do you think there is anything abnormal or dangerous going on in regards to the virus and in hospitals?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I haven’t really supported or not supported any agenda. I’ve posted links to studies and sited hospital and death numbers of Covid. I’ve also repeated what the science has said about omicron which is that it is the least lethal variant so far.


The only reason why you post all that crap that isn't what the thread is about is because you are supporting your agenda.  The thread is a place to post omi-con deaths, so all this other agenda that you post is about is meant to support what you believe.  You can not stand to see a zero death count, but you do not have any deaths to post.  Instead, we get your subjective agenda.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> 1000 posts!  Not a single omi-con death posted!



  Have you seen Post 315?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Bruce Jenner is quite literally a trans woman… by science and English definition.




  Bruce Jenner is not, in any rational sense, scientifically, or literally, any kind of woman.  Period.  Only someone as fucked-up in the head as you, who is confused about the biological distinction between men and women, could think that he is.

  In any case, what you have demonstrated is that in any matters having anything to do with science—especially biology—that you have no credibility whatsoever.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Indeependent said:


> Yes, he has proved you're a consummate bullshit artist.





EvMetro said:


> Indeed, @Slade3200 is a bullshit artist.





Indeependent said:


> As I stated before, Slick Slade is a consummate bullshit artist...or dumb as dog shit.



  I would have to disagree.

  To call anyone any kind of _“artist”_ is to suggest that he has some significant and meaningful talent in that art.

  A _“bullshit artist”_, I would have to say, would be someone who is good at telling lies, and getting people to believe them.  It would imply a significant talent in producing well-crafted lies that demonstrate a significant degree of cleverness and creativity.

Slade3200 is indeed a prolific liar, but not in a way that suggests any such cleverness, creativity, or talent.


----------



## EvMetro

Woo hoo!  Another great day!  Do we have any new omi-con deaths to add to the death toll?


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bruce Jenner is not, in any rational sense, scientifically, or literally, any kind of woman.  Period.  Only someone as fucked-up in the head as you, who is confused about the biological distinction between men and women, could think that he is.
> 
> In any case, what you have demonstrated is that in any matters having anything to do with science—especially biology—that you have no credibility whatsoever.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bruce Jenner is not, in any rational sense, scientifically, or literally, any kind of woman.  Period.  Only someone as fucked-up in the head as you, who is confused about the biological distinction between men and women, could think that he is.
> 
> In any case, what you have demonstrated is that in any matters having anything to do with science—especially biology—that you have no credibility whatsoever.


Uhh yes he is a trans woman… look it up


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> I would have to disagree.
> 
> To call anyone any kind of _“artist”_ is to suggest that he has some significant and meaningful talent in that art.
> 
> A _“bullshit artist”_, I would have to say, would be someone who is good at telling lies, and getting people to believe them.  It would imply a significant talent in producing well-crafted lies that demonstrate a significant degree of cleverness and creativity.
> 
> Slade3200 is indeed a prolific liar, but not in a way that suggests any such cleverness, creativity, or talent.


Aww I’m honored that you three have taken the time and care to give me a free psych analysis…. Such a distinguished group too! I will always treasure the feedback and use it for self reflection and self improvement! Cheers!!


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Aww I’m honored that you three have taken the time and care to give me a free psych analysis…. Such a distinguished group too! I will always treasure the feedback and use it for self reflection and self improvement! Cheers!!


Got any omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Uhh yes he is a trans woman… look it up


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Got any omi-con deaths to post?


Yeah I’ve posted many comments on that pages ago. The conversation is evolving, try and keep up


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


>


Do you know what science and the dictionary classifies a transsexual woman as? Go ahead and look it up and let me know what you find.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Do you know what science and the dictionary classifies a transsexual woman as? Go ahead and look it up and let me know what you find.



  No need.

  I have more than a basic understanding of biology.

  The insane delusions of mentally-fucked-up freaks do not trump hard science.  Never have, never will.

  They serve only to warn sane people of delusional freaks who should never be regarded as credible on any subject—sort of a rhetorical version of Bill Engvall's _“__Here's Your Sign!__”_


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> No need.
> 
> I have more than a basic understanding of biology.
> 
> The insane delusions of mentally-fucked-up freaks do not trump hard science.  Never have, never will.
> 
> They serve only to warn sane people of delusional freaks who should never be regarded as credible on any subject—sort of a rhetorical version of Bill Engvall's _“__Here's Your Sign!__”_


See the issue here Bobby is that you don’t control the English language for the worlds people. We have dictionaries and schools and universal institutions for that. This is why when I say… “you stepped in poop” you look at your shoe.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> See the issue here Bobby is that you don’t control the English language for the worlds people. We have dictionaries and schools and universal institutions for that. This is why when I say… “you stepped in poop” you look at your shoe.



  The problem is that those on your side are trying to control *corrupt* the language to promote an insane and depraved agenda.  For example, trying to redefine the word _“woman”_ to include someone who, by every rational, objective, provable criterion, is not a woman at all, but a man.

  There is nothing even particularly clever or original about this tactic.  Orwell described the same tactic, in much greater detail and thought than you are capable of.  He called it _“Newspeak”_.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> The problem is that those on your side are trying to control *corrupt* the language to promote an insane and depraved agenda.  For example, trying to redefine the word _“woman”_ to include someone who, by every rational, objective, provable criterion, is not a woman at all, but a man.
> 
> There is nothing even particularly clever or original about this tactic.  Orwell described the same tactic, in much greater detail and thought than you are capable of.  He called it _“Newspeak”_.


It’s not my side… it just is what it is. We either have a system of language and science or we don’t. You don’t get to define what that is. I’m familiar with 1984 and having a definition for a trans man or woman is not even close to newspeak


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Yeah I’ve posted many comments on that pages ago.


See number 3 from the list of strategies that lefties have used so far in this thread on their quest to generate a death toll:

1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.

2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.

*3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.*

4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.

5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.


----------



## EvMetro

Another day!  Good morning my fellow righties and to all you commies!  Anybody have any omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> See number 3 from the list of strategies that lefties have used so far in this thread on their quest to generate a death toll:
> 
> 1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.
> 
> 2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.
> 
> *3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.*
> 
> 4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.
> 
> 5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.


You still on this, hack?

Let's face it, your little rants here aren't about deaths from omicron. They're about the denial fantasies from a rabid, alt-right hack.

And it is too early to tell.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Slade3200 said:


> Basically nothing is not zero like these dipshits are trying to claim


Any virus can kill--------a cold, a flu whatever can kill.   My husband had a viral heart attack a few years back--a simple nothing everyday  virus caused him to have heart attack and almost killed him.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You still on this, hack?
> 
> Let's face it, your little rants here aren't about deaths from omicron. They're about the denial fantasies from a rabid, alt-right hack.
> 
> And it is too early to tell.


Nope, this is not an omi-con death.  Nice try.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Nope, this is not an omi-con death.  Nice try.


Numbers and percentages say there have been omicron deaths. Whether you like it or not.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Numbers and percentages say there have been omicron deaths. Whether you like it or not.


Go ahead and post some of these omi-con deaths if they are really happening.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Go ahead and post some of these omi-con deaths if they are really happening.


You are the one posting that there are no omicron deaths.
You prove that are none.

S'matter? No one playing with you anymore?


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You are the one posting that there are no omicron deaths.
> You prove that are none.
> 
> S'matter? No one playing with you anymore?


In this thread, I am simply pointing out that no omi-con deaths are being posted.  I did not start this thread to argue that omi-con deaths are not happening.  It is lefties like you that absolutely will not post any omi-con deaths who are illustrating the argument that omi-con deaths are not happening.  All we have to do is read your reply to this post which will not contain any omi-con deaths, and we can see that it is YOU who is making the argument that omi-con deaths are not happening.  Watch how your next post does not contain any omi-con deaths...


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> In this thread, I am simply pointing out that no omi-con deaths are being posted.  I did not start this thread to argue that omi-con deaths are not happening.  It is lefties like you that absolutely will not post any omi-con deaths who are illustrating the argument that omi-con deaths are not happening.  All we have to do is read your reply to this post which will not contain any omi-con deaths, and we can see that it is YOU who is making the argument that omi-con deaths are not happening.  Watch how your next post does not contain any omi-con deaths...


So basically, you started this thread for no reason? ..other than you like seeing yourself post?

Ok, whatever.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> So basically, you started this thread for no reason? ..other than you like seeing yourself post?
> 
> Ok, whatever.


See?  This post did not contain an omi-con death, just as I predicted.  Clockwork.  Your next post won't have one either.  Watch.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> See number 3 from the list of strategies that lefties have used so far in this thread on their quest to generate a death toll:
> 
> 1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.
> 
> 2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.
> 
> *3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.*
> 
> 4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.
> 
> 5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.


I’ve posted and repeated many times you just don’t like the examples I’ve used and you refuse to post an example of a variant death that you would find acceptable. And the game continues


----------



## Slade3200

Turtlesoup said:


> Any virus can kill--------a cold, a flu whatever can kill.   My husband had a viral heart attack a few years back--a simple nothing everyday  virus caused him to have heart attack and almost killed him.


You are correct. I’m glad your husband pulled through. Perhaps you can get through to the OP who claims that zero people have died from omicron


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve posted and repeated, blah, blah, blah...


Check out number 3:

1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.

2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.

*3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.*

4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.

5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Check out number 3:
> 
> 1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.
> 
> 2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.
> 
> *3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.*
> 
> 4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.
> 
> 5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.


I checked it out. Now what?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I checked it out. Now what?


Checkmate


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Checkmate


Don’t you lose the game when you prematurely call checkmate?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Don’t you lose the game when you prematurely call checkmate?


You inevitably lose when you fail to resign, or when you fail to post a single omi-con death.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Check out number 3:
> 
> 1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.
> 
> 2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.
> 
> *3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.*
> 
> 4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.
> 
> 5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.


Here ya go. One just now. And this one, also gets a Darwin award! 








						Czech anti-coronavirus vaccine folk singer dies after deliberately getting infected with Covid-19, son says | CNN
					

A Czech folk singer who was opposed to having a coronavirus vaccine has died after deliberately contracting the virus, according to her son.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Here ya go. One just now. And this one, also gets a Darwin award!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czech anti-coronavirus vaccine folk singer dies after deliberately getting infected with Covid-19, son says | CNN
> 
> 
> A Czech folk singer who was opposed to having a coronavirus vaccine has died after deliberately contracting the virus, according to her son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


From the list of strategies that lefties have used so far in this thread on their quest to generate a death toll, you are using number 4:

1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.

2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.

3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.

*4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.*

5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> See number 3 from the list of strategies that lefties have used so far in this thread on their quest to generate a death toll:
> 
> 1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.
> 
> 2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.
> 
> *3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.*
> 
> 4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.
> 
> 5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.



  That is not an Omicron death.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Another day!  Good morning my fellow righties and to all you commies!  Anybody have any omi-con deaths to post?



  I believe the count is now up to zero.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You are the one posting that there are no omicron deaths.
> You prove that are none.
> 
> S'matter? No one playing with you anymore?



  That's not how it works.

  Prove that there's no Sasquatch.

  Prove that there are not flying saucers from other worlds.

  Prove that there's no Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> From the list of strategies that lefties have used so far in this thread on their quest to generate a death toll, you are using number 4:
> 
> 1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.
> 
> 2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.
> 
> 3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.
> 
> *4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.*
> 
> 5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.


Stick to my response and stop pulling a PC (copying and pasting the same shit over and over).
I linked for you a story that seems to have an omicron death in it....by choice! 
Care to comment? Or continue to sling BS?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Bob Blaylock said:


> That is not an Omicron death.


Says it may be right at the end of the article.
Again, the poster wanted one. There ya go!


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Stick to my response and stop pulling a PC (copying and pasting the same shit over and over).
> I linked for you a story that seems to have an omicron death in it....by choice!
> Care to comment? Or continue to sling BS?


Propaganda hunts are not omi-con deaths.  I have not seen you post any omi-con deaths.

*4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.*


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Propaganda hunts are not omi-con deaths.  I have not seen you post any omi-con deaths.
> 
> *4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.*


There's no propaganda in the linked article, hon.
Answer the question please. You've dragged this thread out to almost 1200 postings.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Stick to my response and stop pulling a PC (copying and pasting the same shit over and over).
> I linked for you a story that seems to have an omicron death in it....by choice!
> Care to comment? Or continue to sling BS?


This is not an omi-con death either.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death either.


Could be....article implies so...<tapping his foot patiently>...Still waiting on that answer.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Could be....article implies so...<tapping his foot patiently>...Still waiting on that answer.


Still waiting for that omi-con death to be posted here.  When the lefty posts a propaganda hunt without first quoting the actual death here first, it is because there is no omi-con death. 

If any lefty come across an actual omi-con death, he will post it repeatedly, probably in extra large font, on this thread.  He will post it over and over to make an example of me. 

*4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.*


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Still waiting for that omi-con death to be posted here.  When the lefty posts a propaganda hunt without first quoting the actual death here first, it is because there is no omi-con death.
> 
> If any lefty come across an actual omi-con death, he will post it repeatedly, probably in extra large font, on this thread.  He will post it over and over to make an example of me.
> 
> *4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.*


1201...and counting......zzzzzzz.................


----------



## EvMetro

As we can see, no lefties have posted even a single omi-con death.  JackOfNoTrades and I am waiting, but nobody is posting any omi-con deaths.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> As we can see, no lefties have posted even a single omi-con death.  JackOfNoTrades and I am waiting, but nobody is posting any omi-con deaths.


1202..and counting...zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You inevitably lose when you fail to resign, or when you fail to post a single omi-con death.


I’ve posted many. Since doctors don’t often share personal medical data on the World Wide Web the best sources to review the mortality of omicron exist in medical studies. I’ve posted a specific one which you didn’t read so it’s pretty obvious that you’re not interested in a real discussion


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 reads this before posting that he has already posted omi-con deaths on this thread:

*3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.*


----------



## EvMetro

These six strategies are what lefties are using, since they cannot post actual omi-con deaths.  Watch every lefty post from our usmb lefties, and you will see one of these strategies in play instead of an omi-con death.  For fun, match the strategy numbers below when lefties post:

1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.

2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.

3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.

4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.

5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.

6.  Evasion.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> These six strategies are what lefties are using, since they cannot post actual omi-con deaths.  Watch every lefty post from our usmb lefties, and you will see one of these strategies in play instead of an omi-con death.  For fun, match the strategy numbers below when lefties post:
> 
> 1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.
> 
> 2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.
> 
> 3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.
> 
> 4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.
> 
> 5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.
> 
> 6.  Evasion.


Still nothing. EvMetro...hack.
Run along back to your alt-right dungeon. You've taken up enough board storage space.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Still nothing. EvMetro...hack.
> Run along back to your alt-right dungeon. You've taken up enough board storage space.


Indeed, still no omi-con deaths

Number 6


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Number 6


Hack...still nothing.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Hack...still nothing.


Wrong, this is not an omi-con death


----------



## EvMetro

Good morning fellow righties, and good morning commies!  Another great day!

Do we have any new omi-con deaths to post today?  What is the current omi-con death toll up to now?


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Hack...still nothing.


Are you still deserving of being honored in strategy number 5?  It looks like I may need to switch your recognition for number 5 over to number 6.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Good morning fellow righties, and good morning commies!  Another great day!
> 
> Do we have any new omi-con deaths to post today?  What is the current omi-con death toll up to now?



  It appears that it is now up to zero.


----------



## EvMetro

Good morning all you commies out there, and good morning to my fellow patriots!  Just checking in to see if any new omi-con deaths have been posted yet.  It doesn't look like Slade3200 , TheProgressivePatriot , or JackOfNoTrades have posted any on this thread yet, and it doesn't look like dblack or Vrenn have posted any either.  Over 1100 posts over a month and a half, and the death toll established by lefties on this thread is still ZERO.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Good morning all you commies out there, and good morning to my fellow patriots!  Just checking in to see if any new omi-con deaths have been posted yet.  It doesn't look like Slade3200 , TheProgressivePatriot , or JackOfNoTrades have posted any on this thread yet, and it doesn't look like dblack or Vrenn have posted any either.  Over 1100 posts over a month and a half, and the death toll established by lefties on this thread is still ZERO.


Ok, just to shut up the daily boast I will post a quote from a recent US study. I’ve posted a South African study that showed similar results but you refused to read it and continue to ignorantly boast about the zero death thing. Well here is one in black and white from a sample group in this study. I’ll also post the link to the study so you can ignore it and not read all the details.

Here is you’re posted death. You can’t kindly shit the propaganda now…

*Among patients with Omicron variant infections, 7 received intensive care (including 5 whose infections were first identified in outpatient settings), 1 died, and none received mechanical ventilation, as compared to 23 ICU-admitted patients, 14 deceased patients, and 11 ventilated patients among those with Delta variant infections (Table 1).*



			https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2022.01.11.22269045v1.full.pdf
		


And since I know the medical study goes over your head I’ll post an Axios article reporting on it… all bases are now covered









						Omicron associated with 91% reduction in risk of death compared to Delta, study finds
					

The study also showed Omicron causes fewer hospitalizations and shorter hospital stays.




					www.axios.com


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Ok, just to shut up the daily boast I will post a quote from a recent US study. I’ve posted a South African study that showed similar results but you refused to read it and continue to ignorantly boast about the zero death thing. Well here is one in black and white from a sample group in this study. I’ll also post the link to the study so you can ignore it and not read all the details.
> 
> Here is you’re posted death. You can’t kindly shit the propaganda now…
> 
> *Among patients with Omicron variant infections, 7 received intensive care (including 5 whose infections were first identified in outpatient settings), 1 died, and none received mechanical ventilation, as compared to 23 ICU-admitted patients, 14 deceased patients, and 11 ventilated patients among those with Delta variant infections (Table 1).*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2022.01.11.22269045v1.full.pdf


The very first line of your quote says "with omicron", not "from"


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> The very first line of your quote says "with omicron", not "from"


So?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> So?


Remember strategy number two in post 1127?


----------



## EvMetro

These are the six strategies that lefties use in their attempts to generate omi-con deaths:

1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.

2. In honor of Slade3200: Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.

3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.

4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.

5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.

6. Evasion.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Remember strategy number two in post 1127?


I really don’t care about your made up strategies. This is a detailed medical report that addresses all your fake concerns. That’s the language they use. The stats are backed by process. Read it and tell me where the process breaks down. Until then you are ignorantly spitting propaganda


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> These are the six strategies that lefties use in their attempts to generate omi-con deaths:
> 
> 1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.
> 
> 2. In honor of Slade3200: Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.
> 
> 3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.
> 
> 4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.
> 
> 5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.
> 
> 6. Evasion.


Here’s more for you smart guy. Even got a “died FROM omicron” quote in there along with the sourced studies.

enjoy… you can officially shut the daily rants of zero posted deaths

———


Has anyone died of Omicron variant?​The UK Health Security Agency have reported a total of *75 Omicron related deaths in the United Kingdom*.

These fatalities were recorded in the government agency’s last Omicron daily overview report on 30 December 2021. They have since seized to report on Omicron related deaths. And are now instead returning to reporting the daily coronavirus death count.

Elsewhere in the world, there has been Omicron-related deaths in Germany and India. And America reported their first Omicron death in late December – an unvaccinated man in the state of Texas.

The first UK recorded Omicron related death was reported by the Prime Minister on 13 December.

Boris Johnson shared the sad news during a visit to a vaccination clinic in West London:

“Sadly yes Omicron is producing hospitalisations and sadly at least one patient has been confirmed to have died with Omicron.”

This was based on data from the UK Health Security Agency. Who said the individual who died from Omicron was diagnosed in hospital.

Death from Omicron seems less
 likely than previous strains according to new data. A South African study published in the International Journal of Infectious Diseasesfound that patient *deaths from Omicron* averaged 4.5% during the country’s recent surge. And this is much lower than the 21.3% recorded from previous strains.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Read it and tell me where the process breaks down


Doesn't say what the person who died with omi-con died from.  

Says omi-con cases were "presumed" omi-con

Cdc funded research is like fox guarding henhouse

Disclaimer says opinions expressed are from author, not the cdc.

Says risks with omi-con compared to earlier variants are unclear


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Doesn't say what the person who died with omi-con died from.
> 
> Says omi-con cases were "presumed" omi-con
> 
> Cdc funded research is like fox guarding henhouse
> 
> Disclaimer says opinions expressed are from author, not the cdc.
> 
> Says risks with omi-con compared to earlier variants are unclear


It breaks down the entire process used in the study. I’d hope the opinions expressed were from the authors/doctors making the report and not the CDC. Don’t see why you think that’s a bad thing


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Here’s more for you smart guy. Even got some “died FROM omicron” quotes in there along with the sourced studies.
> 
> enjoy… you can officially shut the daily rants of zero posted deaths
> 
> ———
> 
> 
> Has anyone died of Omicron variant?​The UK Health Security Agency have reported a total of *75 Omicron related deaths in the United Kingdom*.
> 
> These fatalities were recorded in the government agency’s last Omicron daily overview report on 30 December 2021. They have since seized to report on Omicron related deaths. And are now instead returning to reporting the daily coronavirus death count.
> 
> Elsewhere in the world, there has been Omicron-related deaths in Germany and India. And America reported their first Omicron death in late December – an unvaccinated man in the state of Texas.
> 
> The first UK recorded Omicron related death was reported by the Prime Minister on 13 December.
> 
> Boris Johnson shared the sad news during a visit to a vaccination clinic in West London:
> 
> “Sadly yes Omicron is producing hospitalisations and sadly at least one patient has been confirmed to have died with Omicron.”
> 
> This was based on data from the UK Health Security Agency. Who said the individual who died from Omicron was diagnosed in hospital.
> 
> Death from Omicron seems less
> likely than previous strains according to new data. A South African study published in the International Journal of Infectious Diseasesfound that patient *deaths from Omicron* averaged 4.5% during the country’s recent surge. And this is much lower than the 21.3% recorded from previous strains.


Omi-con "related" and "with" omi-con is what you quoted, strategy number two.  Wrap quotes around the died "from" omi-con death.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Omi-con "related" and "with" omi-con is what you quoted, strategy number two.  Wrap quotes around the died "from" omi-con death.


Aww, you didn’t read to the bottom where I quoted in bold “deaths from omicron”… that’s ok, I know you practice selective reading


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> It breaks down the entire process used in the study. I’d hope the opinions expressed were from the authors/doctors making the report and not the CDC. Don’t see why you think that’s a bad thing


Transparency isn't bad, but it also shows how worthless this cdc funded political "study" is.  Worse yet, it shows yet another "with" omi-con allegation.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 
I read where you quoted "Death from Omicron seems less likely than previous strains", but it was not bold.  That quote is not an omi-con death. Death from omi-con "seems?"  C'mon..


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Transparency isn't bad, but it also shows how worthless this cdc funded political "study" is.  Worse yet, it shows yet another "with" omi-con allegation.


“With” is how medical reports phrase mortalities. Autopsy reports are a different story


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200
> I read where you quoted "Death from Omicron seems less likely than previous strains", but it was not bold.  That quote is not an omi-con death. Death from omi-con "seems?"  C'mon..


That line was referencing a South African study that I posted weeks ago and that is linked in my last post…. And yes they said FROM. Another propaganda line of yours bites the dust. Sorry


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> “With” is how medical reports phrase mortalities. Autopsy reports are a different story


So a corpse with acne died from acne, regardless of heart attack?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> That line was referencing a South African study that I posted weeks ago and that is linked in my last post…. And yes they said FROM. Another propaganda line of yours bites the dust. Sorry


Post the omi-con death "from" omi-con.  Let's see it.  Wrap quotes around the "from" death, and don't rely upon the six strategies that lefties use to generate fake omi-con deaths.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> So a corpse with acne died from acne, regardless of heart attack?


You can look at it that way if you’re a retard. Doctors may have a differing opinion than you


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You can look at it that way if you’re a retard. Doctors may have a differing opinion than you


There is a big difference between dying "with" something than dying "from" something.  You don't need to be a doctor to see this.  If any doctor tries to tell you that dying "from" something is the same as dying "with" something, you should report him and find a new doctor immediately.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You can look at it that way if you’re a retard. Doctors may have a differing opinion than you


The only reasons why you have any desire to conflate "with omi-con" deaths with "from omi-con" deaths is because you can't find any "from" deaths, and you support artificially inflating delta and original recipe deaths.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Post the omi-con death "from" omi-con.  Let's see it.  Wrap quotes around the "from" death, and don't rely upon the six strategies that lefties use to generate fake omi-con deaths.


Hahaha. I’ve posted isolated quotes,  multiple studies and summaries of those studies showing omi deaths. I’m fine with the “with” terminology because I’ve read the studies and I understand the process, that’s how doctors talk. I know your game is avoiding the evidence and asking for more random things. I could post a “from” death and I see four or five follow up diversionary questions that could be asked. Those games aren’t effective. Enough has been posted to show what you’ve been asking for. Just deal with it and move on. In the end the conclusions about Omi are a good progression for this pandemic, less lethal and more contagious. This will help build immunity.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 
Strategy number 3

3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> There is a big difference between dying "with" something than dying "from" something.  You don't need to be a doctor to see this.  If any doctor tries to tell you that dying "from" something is the same as dying "with" something, you should report him and find a new doctor immediately.


We are talking about stats and medical studies of large groups of people. That’s the lingo that’s used. It’s not very complicated


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Hahaha. I’ve posted isolated quotes,  multiple studies and summaries of those studies showing omi deaths. I’m fine with the “with” terminology because I’ve read the studies and I understand the process, that’s how doctors talk. I know your game is avoiding the evidence and asking for more random things. I could post a “from” death and I see four or five follow up diversionary questions that could be asked. Those games aren’t effective. Enough has been posted to show what you’ve been asking for. Just deal with it and move on. In the end the conclusions about Omi are a good progression for this pandemic, less lethal and more contagious. This will help build immunity.


Strategy number 3.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200
> Strategy number 3
> 
> 3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.


I’ve told you where, I’ve isolated quotes, I’ve bolded sections you’ve ignored, I’ve referenced studies you don’t read. My work is done. Stop claiming no deaths have been posted. That’s a lie


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> We are talking about stats and medical studies of large groups of people. That’s the lingo that’s used. It’s not very complicated


With is absolutely NOT the same as from


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve told you where, I’ve isolated quotes, I’ve bolded sections you’ve ignored, I’ve referenced studies you don’t read. My work is done. Stop claiming no deaths have been posted. That’s a lie


Strategy 3


----------



## EvMetro

3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> With is absolutely NOT the same as from


No shit… so what?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> 3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.


I told you where, I bolded phrases, posted quotes, provided supplementary studies and articles. You got nothing more to complain about or ask for


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I told you where, I bolded phrases, posted quotes, provided supplementary studies and articles. You got nothing more to complain about or ask for


That is strategy number 3.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> That is strategy number 3.


Strategy 3 is null and void if I give you a specific post. #1142

now you can’t give the cop out reply anymore. What else you got?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Strategy 3 is null and void if I give you a specific post. #1142
> 
> now you can’t give the cop out reply anymore. What else you got?


If you don't post 1142 here, along with the specific omi-con death you are posting, then you are using strategy three AND strategy four propaganda hunt.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> If you don't post 1142 here, along with the specific omi-con death you are posting, then you are using strategy three AND strategy four propaganda hunt.


Everything you ask for and more is in that post with links to materials to back up the claims. You’re little games are done


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200

Strategy number 3

3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Here’s more for you smart guy. Even got a “died FROM omicron” quote in there along with the sourced studies.
> 
> enjoy… you can officially shut the daily rants of zero posted deaths


Here is your post 1142.  Where is the omi-con death?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200
> 
> Strategy number 3
> 
> 3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it.


Post #1142 there in black and white. Nice try


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Here is your post 1142.  Where is the omi-con death?


Haha, it’s the rest of the post that you left out. You don’t think you’re fooling anybody with that bs do you?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Good morning all you commies out there, and good morning to my fellow patriots!  Just checking in to see if any new omi-con deaths have been posted yet.  It doesn't look like Slade3200 , TheProgressivePatriot , or JackOfNoTrades have posted any on this thread yet, and it doesn't look like dblack or Vrenn have posted any either.  Over 1100 posts over a month and a half, and the death toll established by lefties on this thread is still ZERO.



  Do you realize that in the past week, the verified death toll from the Moronic variant is now a thousand times what it was a week ago?

  A thousand times zero is still zero.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, it’s the rest of the post that you left out. You don’t think you’re fooling anybody with that bs do you?


You will NEVER be posting an omi-con death.


----------



## dblack

EvMetro said:


> Good morning all you commies out there, and good morning to my fellow patriots!  Just checking in to see if any new omi-con deaths have been posted yet.  It doesn't look like Slade3200 , TheProgressivePatriot , or JackOfNoTrades have posted any on this thread yet, and it doesn't look like dblack or Vrenn have posted any either.  Over 1100 posts over a month and a half, and the death toll established by lefties on this thread is still ZERO.


Ahh... still jonesing for negative attention?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You will NEVER be posting an omi-con death.


I posted many of them in post #1142. Sorry to ruin your fun


----------



## EvMetro

dblack said:


> Ahh... still jonesing for negative attention?


Still no omi-con deaths?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Still no omi-con deaths?


1142


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 will NEVER be able to isolate an omi-con death and post it here.  He will only be able to use strategy number three:

3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I *won't repeat it.*


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200 will NEVER be able to isolate an omi-con death and post it here.


Haha. “Isolate an omi death and put it here” you’re funny… please point me in the direct of the goal posts again… they are no longer on the field


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200 will NEVER be able to isolate an omi-con death and post it here.  He will only be able to use strategy number three:
> 
> 3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I *won't repeat it.*


Here are 3 more Omi deaths from a Canadian study for you to add to the list… methodology and stats are in the attached case report….



			https://www.publichealthontario.ca/-/media/documents/ncov/epi/covid-19-epi-enhanced-estimates-omicron-severity-study.pdf?sc_lang=en


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Here are 3 more Omi deaths from a Canadian study for you to add to the list… methodology and stats are in the attached case report….
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.publichealthontario.ca/-/media/documents/ncov/epi/covid-19-epi-enhanced-estimates-omicron-severity-study.pdf?sc_lang=en


Without reading through tons of Clinical data that neither one of us understands, show an *Omicron* death of someone not in their upper 80s or above or someone who had no critical health issue at the time of passing.
Thanks to my daughter, I know you're full of shit.
Now go to your Link and *point out the exact line* where you think you're proving your point.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200 will NEVER be able to isolate an omi-con death and post it here.  He will only be able to use strategy number three:
> 
> 3. I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I *won't repeat it.*


Here is an isolated omi death just to rub a little salt in your propagandist wound… they even say FROM!!!









						Germany records first death from omicron variant – DW – 12/23/2021
					

The person who died was between the ages of 60 and 79, according to the Robert Koch Institute health body. Germany has also registered a spike in omicron infections in recent days.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Without reading through tons of Clinical data that neither one of us understands, show an *Omicron* death of someone not in their upper 80s or above or someone who had no critical health issue at the time of passing.
> Thanks to my daughter, I know you're full of shit.
> Now go to your Link and *point out the exact line* where you think you're proving your point.


You want me to find a doctor that released a report with details exposing a specific persons personal medical data?! Haha. Ok buddy!!!


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Here is an isolated omi death just to rub a little salt in your propagandist wound… they even say FROM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany records first death from omicron variant – DW – 12/23/2021
> 
> 
> The person who died was between the ages of 60 and 79, according to the Robert Koch Institute health body. Germany has also registered a spike in omicron infections in recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com


Wow!  It took you a *month* to find an article on a site no one has ever heard about that says nothing about the person's health?


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> You want me to find a doctor that released a report with details exposing a specific persons personal medical data?! Haha. Ok buddy!!!


You posted a report that you haven't been trained to read and you won't admit it.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> You want me to find a doctor that released a report with details exposing a specific persons personal medical data?! Haha. Ok buddy!!!


I believe The Link you just posted was contradicted by a Link from Germany that I provided from *later* in December that claimed no one in Germany died has died from COVID.
You hunted and fished for how many days for a site that no one has ever heard of?


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Wow!  It took you a *month* to find an article on a site no one has ever heard about that says nothing about the person's health?


I haven’t been searching for a month. I searched the day I joined this thread and found plenty of data that I posted. The rest of the time has been spent playing with the trolls. I dove back into the inner webs today to shut the daily boasts of “zero deaths” up. There are CLEARLY NOT ZERO DEATHS. I’ve shown that now several times. I know you have a line up of additional criteria you’re ready to pile on to move the goalposts but we all know that’s nonsense


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> You posted a report that you haven't been trained to read and you won't admit it.


I won’t admit what?

you send that report to your daughter and let me know if those deaths were because of omicron or if she thinks the authors are lying.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I haven’t been searching for a month. I searched the day I joined this thread and found plenty of data that I posted. The rest of the time has been spent playing with the trolls. I dove back into the inner webs today to shut the daily boasts of “zero deaths” up. There are CLEARLY NOT ZERO DEATHS. I’ve shown that now several times. I know you have a line up of additional criteria you’re ready to pile on to move the goalposts but we all know that’s nonsense


Hilarious...If you had this Link a week ago you would have posted it.
Your lack of logic is pathetic.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I won’t admit what?
> 
> you send that report to your daughter and let me know if those deaths were because of omicron or if she thinks the authors are lying.


My daughter is a doctor in a very large and very close community and knows a lot more than you and I combined.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> I believe The Link you just posted was contradicted by a Link from Germany that I provided from *later* in December that claimed no one in Germany died has died from COVID.
> You hunted and fished for how many days for a site that no one has ever heard of?


You think I hunted and fished for days?! Youre funny


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Hilarious...If you had this Link a week ago you would have posted it.
> Your lack of logic is pathetic.


I wasn’t searching for this stuff a week ago smart guy


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> My daughter is a doctor in a very large and very close community and knows a lot more than you and I combined.


That’s wonderful. Show her these reports and ask her if she thinks the stats are inaccurate


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I wasn’t searching for this stuff a week ago smart guy


Too bad no one else responds to your bullshit.
See ya next week!


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Too bad no one else responds to your bullshit.
> See ya next week!


Why is it bullshit? Because it goes against your narrative?? How about you try for a grown up answer??


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Here are 3 more Omi deaths from a Canadian study for you to add to the list… methodology and stats are in the attached case report….
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.publichealthontario.ca/-/media/documents/ncov/epi/covid-19-epi-enhanced-estimates-omicron-severity-study.pdf?sc_lang=en


Propaganda hunt.   Propaganda hunts are not omi-con deaths.  Isolate the omi-con death and post it here.  If it looks like the real thing, I'll vet your propaganda hunt.  Still ZERO deaths posted on this thread.


----------



## EvMetro

Indeependent said:


> Without reading through tons of Clinical data that neither one of us understands, show an *Omicron* death of someone not in their upper 80s or above or someone who had no critical health issue at the time of passing.
> Thanks to my daughter, I know you're full of shit.
> Now go to your Link and *point out the exact line* where you think you're proving your point.


Shit, I'd be fine if he could post an 80 year old or older omi-con death.  He just wants to tell us where he thinks the deaths are though.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Propaganda hunt.   Propaganda hunts are not omi-con deaths.  Isolate the omi-con death and post it here.  If it looks like the real thing, I'll vet your propaganda hunt.  Still ZERO deaths posted on this thread.


My last post was the study that showed 3 deaths. Are you not following?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Here is an isolated omi death just to rub a little salt in your propagandist wound… they even say FROM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany records first death from omicron variant – DW – 12/23/2021
> 
> 
> The person who died was between the ages of 60 and 79, according to the Robert Koch Institute health body. Germany has also registered a spike in omicron infections in recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com


Waste of time.  Here is a pic from your propaganda hunt.  It says "with".  You'll need to clarify which authority exactly is saying "from" if it is in conflict with this pic:


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Here is an isolated omi death just to rub a little salt in your propagandist wound… they even say FROM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany records first death from omicron variant – DW – 12/23/2021
> 
> 
> The person who died was between the ages of 60 and 79, according to the Robert Koch Institute health body. Germany has also registered a spike in omicron infections in recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com



  I call bullshit.

  Not nearly enough detail on the case to give it any credibility.  The only datum given is the decedent's age, within a 19-year range.

  I will give you credit, at least, for coming closer to being able to cite an actual Moronic death than anyone else has; but still, you have nothing.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Waste of time.  Here is a pic from your propaganda hunt.  It says "with".  You'll need to clarify which authority exactly is saying "from" if it is in conflict with this pic:
> 
> View attachment 591646


It’s not hard to click on a link to a medical report and read the results. You just have to want to learn the truth


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I haven’t been searching for a month. I searched the day I joined this thread and found plenty of data that I posted. The rest of the time has been spent playing with the trolls. I dove back into the inner webs today to shut the daily boasts of “zero deaths” up. There are CLEARLY NOT ZERO DEATHS. I’ve shown that now several times. I know you have a line up of additional criteria you’re ready to pile on to move the goalposts but we all know that’s nonsense


Post a fucking omi-con death on this thread.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Post a fucking omi-con death on this thread.


I’ve posted many today. Where have you been?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Post a fucking omi-con death on this thread.


Post 1184


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> It’s not hard to click on a link to a medical report and read the results. You just have to want to learn the truth


Clarify who is saying with and who is saying from, since the article has both.  Exain why the two conflicting causes of death in the same propaganda source.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> I call bullshit.
> 
> Not nearly enough detail on the case to give it any credibility.  The only datum given is the decedent's age, within a 19-year range.
> 
> I will give you credit, at least, for coming closer to being able to cite an actual Moronic death than anyone else has; but still, you have nothing.


You can call bullshit all you want. It’s just a word. Yes they don’t disclose personal medical data to the public so they released an age range. Not complicated… doesn’t mean they were lying


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve posted many today. Where have you been?


Strategy 3, claiming to have already posted something that you will never repost.  Something that nobody has seen.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Post 1184



Post 315.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> You can call bullshit all you want. It’s just a word. Yes they don’t disclose personal medical data to the public so they released an age range. Not complicated… doesn’t mean they were lying



  Without any more data on the decedent than a very vague age range, there is no basis on which to make or believe any credible claim about the cause of death.

  Based on what is given, I can just as credibly claim that the decedent died in a airplane crash as you can claim that he/she died of COVID-1984, much less of a specific variant that has not yet been credibly tied to even a single actual death.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> Without any more data on the decedent than a very vague age range, there is no basis on which to make or believe any credible claim about the cause of death.
> 
> Based on what is given, I can just as credibly claim that the decedent died in a airplane crash as you can claim that he/she died of COVID-1984, much less of a specific variant that has not yet been credibly tied to even a single actual death.


I can't believe Slade3200 actually had the nerve to post that as a "from" omi-con death when this picture was the first picture in the link, clearly saying "with".  Lefties have no shame.


----------



## dblack

EvMetro said:


> Still no omi-con deaths?


Nope. Never claimed there were any. I've made that clear, several times,  but you have your head too far up your ass to notice. Pull it out and breathe some fresh air.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> I can't believe @Slade3200 actually had the nerve to post that as a "from" omi-con death when this picture was the first picture in the link, clearly saying "with". *Lefties have no shame.*



  Rightful shame requires a conscience, a sense of right and wrong; and an ability to recognize that one has done wrong.  Many on the left *wrong*—obviously including Slade3200—lack these attributes.


----------



## EvMetro

dblack said:


> Nope. Never claimed there were any. I've made that clear, several times,  but you have your head too far up your ass to notice. Pull it out and breathe some fresh air.


You aren't backing Slade3200 ?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Strategy 3, claiming to have already posted something that you will never repost.  Something that nobody has seen.


I don’t need to repost. Go to #1142. It’s there in black and white or scroll up and look at the many other examples I’ve laid out… all there. Your game isn’t working


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Post 315.


Except for mine has value and links to sourced material that backs up my claims.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Without any more data on the decedent than a very vague age range, there is no basis on which to make or believe any credible claim about the cause of death.
> 
> Based on what is given, I can just as credibly claim that the decedent died in a airplane crash as you can claim that he/she died of COVID-1984, much less of a specific variant that has not yet been credibly tied to even a single actual death.


Reports from hospitals and medical professionals are credible enough for me to pay attention to. Logic and reason and understanding their reporting is what leads me to believe them and not you who really knows nothing but how to be a conspiracy theorist


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I can't believe Slade3200 actually had the nerve to post that as a "from" omi-con death when this picture was the first picture in the link, clearly saying "with".  Lefties have no shame.
> 
> View attachment 591659


Did anything in the link say from?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You aren't backing Slade3200 ?


No need to back me, I’m just posting medical reports


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> …you who really knows nothing but how to be a conspiracy theorist…



  Now, you see, how you've been brainwashed?

  They are trying to make you think that there are conspiracy theories, and that I am a conspiracy theorist  They are doing this to make you fearful and paranoid, to manipulate and control you.  And you are falling for it completely.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t need to repost. Go to #1142. It’s there in black and white or scroll up and look at the many other examples I’ve laid out… all there. Your game isn’t working


There will ALWAYS be a reason why you won't post what you claim to have posted.  Strategy 3


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Except for mine has value and links to sourced material that backs up my claims.


Links to where you wish omi-con deaths can be found are not omi-con deaths, they are propaganda hunts.  Post an actual omi-con death.


----------



## dblack

EvMetro said:


> You aren't backing Slade3200 ?


I'm not "backing" anyone. Just calling you out as miscreant and a moron.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Now, you see, how you've been brainwashed?
> 
> They are trying to make you think that there are conspiracy theories, and that I am a conspiracy theorist  They are doing this to make you fearful and paranoid, to manipulate and control you.  And you are falling for it completely.


There is no they. It’s just me reading the things you write. Calm down, I don’t go to secret meets where “they” tell me what to think of you… I promise


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> There will ALWAYS be a reason why you won't post what you claim to have posted.  Strategy 3


Haha, do you want me to copy and paste my old post and then refer to the new post number when you deny I posted what I clearly posted?! What kind of childish game are you playing?!


----------



## EvMetro

dblack said:


> I'm not "backing" anyone. Just calling you out as miscreant and a moron.


Have you seen your buddy Slade3200 post an actual omi-con death on this thread?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Links to where you wish omi-con deaths can be found are not omi-con deaths, they are propaganda hunts.  Post an actual omi-con death.


I have no wishes. I’m just posting what is and so far I’ve posted about omi deaths in the USA, South Africa, Germany, the UK and Canada all reported by medical institutions and mass case studies. Your done dude. Time to move to a new propaganda piece which I’ll happily deconstruct


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, do you want me to copy and paste my old post and then refer to the new post number when you deny I posted what I clearly posted?! What kind of childish game are you playing?!


Only if you can isolate an omi-con death from it.  If you can't isolate an omi-con death from whatever propaganda you posted, we don't need to see your entire article to know that it does not contain a legitimate omi-con death.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I have no wishes. I’m just posting what is and so far I’ve posted about omi deaths in the USA, South Africa, Germany, the UK and Canada all reported by medical institutions and mass case studies. Your done dude. Time to move to a new propaganda piece which I’ll happily deconstruct


Don't post "about" omi-con deaths in this thread, post the actual death.  This is an omi-con death toll thread, so we don't need to hear hypotheses and speculation about them.


----------



## dblack

EvMetro said:


> Have you seen your buddy Slade3200 post an actual omi-con death on this thread?


I don't even know who you're talking about. I'm not interested in your idiotic, partisan pissing match.


----------



## EvMetro

dblack said:


> I don't even know who you're talking about. I'm not interested in your idiotic, partisan pissing match.


I'm glad to see that you view omi-con deaths as a partisan pissing match.  Your buddy slade who you are protecting thinks he is posting omi-con deaths.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> There is no they. It’s just me reading the things you write. Calm down, I don’t go to secret meets where “they” tell me what to think of you… I promise



  That's what they want you to believe.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Only if you can isolate an omi-con death from it.  If you can't isolate an omi-con death from whatever propaganda you posted, we don't need to see your entire article to know that it does not contain a legitimate omi-con death.


I posted an article about a single omi death in Germany. Enough with games


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I posted an article about a single omi death in Germany. Enough with games


This one?  The one who died "with" omicon?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I posted an article about a single omi death in Germany. Enough with games


Articles are not omi-con deaths.  Isolate the omi-con death from the propaganda.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

So, as we come to the end of another day, of another week, with the generous contributions that Slade3200 has made to this thread, the count of verifiable Omicron deaths is now way up to zero.


----------



## Indeependent

Let's stop feeding the Troll.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> I'm not "backing" anyone. Just calling you out as miscreant and a moron.


aka ..........You are butthurt that people make fun of the FauChittes fan club........lmao

Fear Porn for 2 years..........with big pay checks to call every damned thing COVID........wiping out the economy and small businesses.........for a high survival rate ChiCOM Flu........denying cheap effective drugs that work and pushing their poison so called vaccine THAT COULDN'T TRAIN A DOF TO SIT.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, do you want me to copy and paste my old post and then refer to the new post number when you deny I posted what I clearly posted?! What kind of childish game are you playing?!











						Has Fear Porn Inserted Its Way Into Your Mind?
					

Is all the media getting to you? A few changes can go a long way.




					www.psychologytoday.com
				




Here are some ways to help correct or prevent mental health consequences from the “fear porn” industry:


Limit or get rid of your media intake. This includes social media, which is filled with plenty of strangers and “friends” trying to persuade and terrorize you.
Once you have limited media, use that time to go outside in the sun and walk or run. Exercise can help reduce your stress levels. Also, responsible sun exposure has been proven to help with some psychological conditions.
Refuse to get into conversations with anyone regarding what they saw or heard that was terrifying on the news. Simply explain to everyone that you will be using your own judgment to “protect” yourself as opposed to all the unknown reporters in the world.
Definitely get help immediately if you are unable to function socially or occupationally. Programs are available and are useful when trying to desensitize yourself, to have a quality of life.


----------



## EvMetro

Woo hoo!  Another new day!  Good morning fellow patriots, and good morning all you little commies!  Do we have any verifiable omi-con deaths post today?  It's time to update the official death toll thread with all the latest omi-con deaths.


----------



## EvMetro

These are the six strategies that lefties use in their attempts to generate omi-con deaths:

1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.

2.  Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.

3. "I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it."
Special recognition to Slade3200 on this one

4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.  Special recognition to Slade3200 on this one too.

5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.

6. Evasion.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This one?  The one who died "with" omicon?View attachment 591682


*Article title*:
COVID: Germany records first death from omicron variant​
*First paragraph of article*:
Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Berlin-based Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced
​You got your “from”… I do t care what a picture caption says​.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Articles are not omi-con deaths.  Isolate the omi-con death from the propaganda.


Articles present deaths. It is literally impossible to post an actual death on a message board. Your standards are narrowing to the point of absurdity


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> So, as we come to the end of another day, of another week, with the generous contributions that Slade3200 has made to this thread, the count of verifiable Omicron deaths is now way up to zero.


You obviously don’t know how to count


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> These are the six strategies that lefties use in their attempts to generate omi-con deaths:
> 
> 1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths.
> 
> 2.  Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.
> 
> 3. "I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it."
> Special recognition to Slade3200 on this one
> 
> 4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread.  Special recognition to Slade3200 on this one too.
> 
> 5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.
> 
> 6. Evasion.


Post#1142 plus about a dozen more I posted all have data showing omi deaths


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Post#1142 plus about a dozen more I posted all have data showing omi deaths



  See post 315.


----------



## dblack

EvMetro said:


> I'm glad to see that you view omi-con deaths as a partisan pissing match.  Your buddy slade who you are protecting thinks he is posting omi-con deaths.


Someone is working on a crush.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> aka ..........You are butthurt that people make fun of the FauChittes fan club........lmao


???


----------



## gtopa1

EvMetro said:


> Articles are not omi-con deaths.  Isolate the omi-con death from the propaganda.


You are probably already familiar with this bloke.


Greg


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> See post 315.


I saw it last time you referenced it and I responded. You ignored that response. And the broken record of retard skips again!!!


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Post#1142 plus about a dozen more I posted all have data showing omi deaths


Yes, yes,  you posted something somewhere else, and you will NEVER be isolating a single omicron death from any propaganda to post here with quote marks around it.  You will ALWAYS have a reason why you won't be posting the alleged death again with quote marks around it, but you will always be claiming that you once posted it.


----------



## EvMetro

dblack said:


> Someone is working on a crush.


Is that why you are protecting him?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

dblack said:


> Someone is working on a crush.



  That is not an Omicron death.


----------



## Indeependent

dblack said:


> Someone is working on a crush.


Yeah...*You*!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Yes, yes,  you posted something somewhere else, and you will NEVER be isolating a single omicron death from any propaganda to post here with quote marks around it.  You will ALWAYS have a reason why you won't be posting the alleged death again with quote marks around it, but you will always be claiming that you once posted it.


I did isolate an omi death with the Germany article that said "From" twice and only had a picture caption that said "with" so that shoots down your first and second lines of attack. What else you got?


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> I did isolate an omi death with the Germany article that said "From" twice and only had a picture caption that said "with" so that shoots down your first and second lines of attack. What else you got?


No details on the patient; the person could have been 90 and died from a cold caused by Omicron.


----------



## dblack

Bob Blaylock said:


> That is not an Omicron death.


Nah. Just the sad fixation of a mental midget.


----------



## EvMetro

Indeependent said:


> No details on the patient; the person could have been 90 and died from a cold caused by Omicron.


Slade3200  knows he can't isolate the omi-con death from the article and post it here with quotes around it.  He just admitted that it was the "article" that said "from", not any legitimate authority.  He evaded answering why the article claims "from" which is in conflict from the picture in the article that says "with", which means he knows he didn't find the smoking gun.  He will be stuck claiming that he posted a covid death elsewhere, and will always have to come up with reasons to not post it again.


----------



## EvMetro

dblack said:


> Nah. Just the sad fixation of a mental midget.


This is not an omi-con death.  Get back to covering for Slade3200


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> No details on the patient; the person could have been 90 and died from a cold caused by Omicron.


The patient wasn't 90 they gave an age range as they couldn't release personal medical information about an individual. But I guess that's going to be the new standard now that y'all are moving the goal posts every other day


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200  knows he can't isolate the omi-con death from the article and post it here with quotes around it.  He just admitted that it was the "article" that said "from", not any legitimate authority.  He evaded answering why the article claims "from" which is in conflict from the picture in the article that says "with", which means he knows he didn't find the smoking gun.  He will be stuck claiming that he posted a covid death elsewhere, and will always have to come up with reasons to not post it again.


The entire article was about ONE omicron death... There is nothing left to isolate. Isolate the headline if you want to isolate something. There you go. An isolated omicron death has been posted and isolated. game over


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200  knows he can't isolate the omi-con death from the article and post it here with quotes around it.  He just admitted that it was the "article" that said "from", not any legitimate authority.  He evaded answering why the article claims "from" which is in conflict from the picture in the article that says "with", which means he knows he didn't find the smoking gun.  He will be stuck claiming that he posted a covid death elsewhere, and will always have to come up with reasons to not post it again.


Only hacks like yourself are making a big deal about the "With" and "from" word games


----------



## Bob Blaylock

dblack said:


> Nah. Just the sad fixation of a mental midget.



  Your own mental deficiencies are not really relevant to the topic of this thread.

  Nor do they constitute an Omicron death.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> The patient wasn't 90 they gave an age range as they couldn't release personal medical information about an individual. But I guess that's going to be the new standard now that y'all are moving the goal posts every other day



  Without any more information than that the decedent's age was within a large, arbitrary age range, there is no basis on which to cite his/her death as proof of anything other than that some times, people in that age range die.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> The patient wasn't 90 they gave an age range as they couldn't release personal medical information about an individual. But I guess that's going to be the new standard now that y'all are moving the goal posts every other day


The only person here who is moving goal posts is you.
The US released age ranges.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> The entire article was about ONE omicron death... There is nothing left to isolate. Isolate the headline if you want to isolate something. There you go. An isolated omicron death has been posted and isolated. game over


Nope, you narrowed one death down to two possible causes.  Your propaganda hunt left us with both a "with," and a "from."  That's probably why you never isolated either one and just posted a propaganda hunt to where you couldn't figure out which one it was.  Dead end.  That was lame to post that shit when you knew good and well that nobody can isolate which of the two causes of death it presented.


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> Nope, you narrowed one death down to two possible causes.  Your propaganda hunt left us with both a "with," and a "from."  That's probably why you never isolated either one and just posted a propaganda hunt to where you couldn't figure out which one it was.  Dead end.  That was lame to post that shit when you knew good and well that nobody can isolate which of the two causes of death it presented.


Slade is grammatically challenged...always has been.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Only hacks like yourself are making a big deal about the "With" and "from" word games


There is a big difference between dying with something and dying from something.  You can die with flat feet, but you don't die from this.  You can get hit by a train and have flat feet, but you don't die from flat feet.  The reason why you want to conflate these two completely different things is because you want to present "with omi-con" deaths as if they were "from omi-con" deaths.  This shows that you know the difference,  and that you want to cheat like a lefty.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Nope, you narrowed one death down to two possible causes.



  Not even that.  Slade3200 posted an article about one death, that may or may not be _from_ or _with_ Omicron, but not with enough information to make any conclusion about the actual cause of death.  We do not know if the decadent had advanced cancer, a heart attack, a drug overdose, serious injuries from an accident or criminal attack, or whatever.  We do not know what other pathogens may have been present and active in the decedent.  We do not know if the decedent had taken the dangerous experimental mRNA drugs, and whether the effects of those drugs contributed to or caused the death.

  Age range 60 to 79 years.  That's all we know about the decedent.  Could have been just old age.  My father, both my grandfathers, and four of my uncles were all in that age range when they died; though to be fair, my maternal grandfather, and my maternal uncle, both had some very bad health-related habits that certainly contributed to their deaths near the bottom of that range.  My father's death was primarily due to an accident, though diabetes (which runs very strongly on his side of the family) probably contributed to his death, as well as to the deaths of his father and three of his four brothers (one brother, the youngest, still being alive).

  The article doesn't narrow it down to shit.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> Not even that.  Slade3200 posted an article about one death, that may or may not be _from_ or _with_ Omicron, but not with enough information to make any conclusion about the actual cause of death.  We do not know if the decadent had advanced cancer, a heart attack, a drug overdose, serious injuries from an accident or criminal attack, or whatever.  We do not know what other pathogens may have been present and active in the decedent.  We do not know if the decedent had taken the dangerous experimental mRNA drugs, and whether the effects of those drugs contributed to or caused the death.
> 
> Age range 60 to 79 years.  That's all we know about the decedent.  Could have been just old age.  My father, both my grandfathers, and four of my uncles were all in that age range when they died; though to be fair, my maternal grandfather, and my maternal uncle, both had some very bad health-related habits that certainly contributed to their deaths near the bottom of that range.  My father's death was primarily due to an accident, though diabetes (which runs very strongly on his side of the family) probably contributed to his death, as well as to the deaths of his father and three of his four brothers (one brother, the youngest, still being alive).
> 
> The article doesn't narrow it down to shit.


This is why I called Slade3200's  tactics a propaganda hunt.  The answer is not there.  Slade3200 couldn't isolate the death, so he linked to where he couldn't quite isolate it.  If he had been able to isolate the smoking gun, it would be posted all over this thread, in big font, over and over.  He'd be slapping me around with it as if there were thousands just like it.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Without any more information than that the decedent's age was within a large, arbitrary age range, there is no basis on which to cite his/her death as proof of anything other than that some times, people in that age range die.


Well that’s what doctors are for tonto. You can call them liars all you want but you have no basis to do so


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> The only person here who is moving goal posts is you.
> The US released age ranges.


How am I moving a goalpost?!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Nope, you narrowed one death down to two possible causes.  Your propaganda hunt left us with both a "with," and a "from."  That's probably why you never isolated either one and just posted a propaganda hunt to where you couldn't figure out which one it was.  Dead end.  That was lame to post that shit when you knew good and well that nobody can isolate which of the two causes of death it presented.


Your “with” came from a caption that a web guy out in a photo, get real


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Your “with” came from a caption that a web guy out in a photo, get real


Your "from" came from a web guy, get real.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> There is a big difference between dying with something and dying from something.  You can die with flat feet, but you don't die from this.  You can get hit by a train and have flat feet, but you don't die from flat feet.  The reason why you want to conflate these two completely different things is because you want to present "with omi-con" deaths as if they were "from omi-con" deaths.  This shows that you know the difference,  and that you want to cheat like a lefty.


You're right Man… Covid is just like a piece of dog shit stuck on peoples shoes. They die from all these other causes yet all the doctor decided to conspire and lie that the dog shit on the shoe is what killed them. You totally cracked it!!!


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Not even that.  Slade3200 posted an article about one death, that may or may not be _from_ or _with_ Omicron, but not with enough information to make any conclusion about the actual cause of death.  We do not know if the decadent had advanced cancer, a heart attack, a drug overdose, serious injuries from an accident or criminal attack, or whatever.  We do not know what other pathogens may have been present and active in the decedent.  We do not know if the decedent had taken the dangerous experimental mRNA drugs, and whether the effects of those drugs contributed to or caused the death.
> 
> Age range 60 to 79 years.  That's all we know about the decedent.  Could have been just old age.  My father, both my grandfathers, and four of my uncles were all in that age range when they died; though to be fair, my maternal grandfather, and my maternal uncle, both had some very bad health-related habits that certainly contributed to their deaths near the bottom of that range.  My father's death was primarily due to an accident, though diabetes (which runs very strongly on his side of the family) probably contributed to his death, as well as to the deaths of his father and three of his four brothers (one brother, the youngest, still being alive).
> 
> The article doesn't narrow it down to shit.


I posted many articles and medical studies about many deaths but Captain op here wanted one death so I posted an article that focused on one death. Y’all look like fools


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is why I called Slade3200's  tactics a propaganda hunt.  The answer is not there.  Slade3200 couldn't isolate the death, so he linked to where he couldn't quite isolate it.  If he had been able to isolate the smoking gun, it would be posted all over this thread, in big font, over and over.  He'd be slapping me around with it as if there were thousands just like it.


What does an isolated Covid death look like?! Show an example so I can see what you’re talking about


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You're right Man… Covid is just like a piece of dog shit stuck on peoples shoes. They die from all these other causes yet all the doctor decided to conspire and lie that the dog shit on the shoe is what killed them. You totally cracked it!!!


Why are you making your generalizations about general covid on an omi-con specific thread?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> What does an isolated Covid death look like?! Show an example so I can see what you’re talking about


Lol, you are finally starting to understand the omi-con death count!  Maybe if we wait long enough, we will finally see what we are both wanting to see here.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I posted many articles and medical studies about many deaths but Captain op here wanted one death so I posted an article that focused on one death. Y’all look like fools


Articles and studies are not omi-con deaths


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Why are you making your generalizations about general covid on an omi-con specific thread?


Because you’re asking for moronic standards that I don’t think exist. If you can show an example of any other kind of viral death that fits your criteria then perhaps you would sound so trolly


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, you are finally starting to understand the omi-con death count!  Maybe if we wait long enough, we will finally see what we are both wanting to see here.


I’m not waiting for anything and I don’t think you are either. You’re trolling. It’s pretty clear


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Articles and studies are not omi-con deaths


That’s exactly what they show. Omicron deaths. You can’t post a death on a message board. It isn’t possible


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You can’t post a death on a message board. It isn’t possible


You keep claiming that you have already posted omi-con deaths in this thread, now here you are saying it isn't possible.   Lol...


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I did isolate an omi death with the Germany article...


You just said this isn't possible.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You keep claiming that you have already posted omi-con deaths in this thread, now here you are saying it isn't possible.   Lol...


I've posted articles, reports and examples of many omi-deaths but Its not possible to post a death in the literal sense. So your troll candle stays lit by moving the goal posts towards whatever crazy standards you want to pull out of your butt. The fact that you can't show an example of what a legit Covid death looks like explains it all.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> The fact that you can't show an example of what a legit Covid death looks like explains it all.


The omi-con death toll is self explanatory.  Nobody has posted a single one.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> The omi-con death toll is self explanatory.  Nobody has posted a single one.


I've posted many. You have some ambiguous standards about what actually qualifies as posting a death. You won't give an example of what would actually qualify. You're just playing games. Its fun and all but you're just sounding foolish


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I've posted many.


You just said it wasn't possible


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You just said it wasn't possible


Do you think it’s possible?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Do you think it’s possible?


First you say you posted omi-con deaths, then you say it isn't possible.  Why on earth do you want to know if I think it is possible?  From my observations, lefties will fight for a month and a half, and over 1300 posts over this, but still not post a single death.  Apparently,  no lefty has found it possible yet.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> First you say you posted omi-con deaths, then you say it isn't possible.  Why on earth do you want to know if I think it is possible?  From my observations, lefties will fight for a month and a half, and over 1300 posts over this, but still not post a single death.  Apparently,  no lefty has found it possible yet.


It’s not possible to post a death in the literal sense so if you are going to hold ridiculous criteria to what qualifies as a “death” then you can negate anything that is posted as not satisfactory. Now if we aren’t playing childish troll games like the above example is and we can agree that posting examples of deaths and statistics from medical professionals is what this os really about then yes that is possible and it is what I’ve been doing. It’s pretty stupid that I’d have to explain this for you.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> It’s not possible to post a death in the literal sense so if you are going to hold ridiculous criteria to what qualifies as a “death” then you can negate anything that is posted as not satisfactory. Now if we aren’t playing childish troll games like the above example is and we can agree that posting examples of deaths and statistics from medical professionals is what this os really about then yes that is possible and it is what I’ve been doing. It’s pretty stupid that I’d have to explain this for you.


This is not an omi-con death.  There is nothing special about what an omi-con death is.  Somebody dies "from" omi-con, and not from something else.  Just like any other death, the deceased died from something.  If it was omi-con, post it.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.  There is nothing special about what an omi-con death is.  Somebody dies "from" omi-con, and not from something else.  Just like any other death, the deceased died from something.  If it was omi-con, post it.


How can you post that? What would you need to see for it to be legit in your mind?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> How can you post that? What would you need to see for it to be legit in your mind?


This is not an omi-con death.  I would need to see that the death was specifically from omi-con.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.  I would need to see that the death was specifically from omi-con.


You're right it’s not a death, it’s a question about how to post a death in your thread that doesn’t seem to accept the many examples I posted. Can you answer the question? How can you see if a death is specifically from omicron? What kind of reporting would show you that?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You're right it’s not a death, it’s a question about how to post a death in your thread that doesn’t seem to accept the many examples I posted. Can you answer the question? How can you see if a death is specifically from omicron? What kind of reporting would show you that?


This isn't an omi-con death either.  Looks like you wouldn't even know how to post a legitimate omi-con death, even if you saw what you need to post.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This isn't an omi-con death either.  Looks like you wouldn't even know how to post a legitimate omi-con death, even if you saw what you need to post.


You’re right I wouldn’t know how to post a legite omi death by your standards… this is why I’m asking you how to post any kind of legit viral death. Give an example of what that looks like and I’ll see if I can respond in kind with an omi example. If you can’t define your criteria then you simply show that you are just playing games


----------



## EvMetro

Good morning my fellow patriots, and good morning to all you worthless commies!  Wo hoo, another new day!  It looks like the number of omi-con deaths posted to this thread is up to ZERO!  Does anybody have any omi-con deaths to post?


----------



## eagle1462010

Havent seen any


----------



## EvMetro

Maybe Slade3200 has finally given up on trying to substitute omi-con deaths with confessions of his inability to even identify what exactly an omi-con death even is.  He thinks if he is too ignorant to even be able to conceive what an omi-con death is, that his fear of omi-con supercedes the notion that there is in fact an omi-con death toll.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Maybe Slade3200 has finally given up on trying to substitute omi-con deaths with confessions of his inability to even identify what exactly an omi-con death even is.  He thinks if he is too ignorant to even be able to conceive what an omi-con death is, that his fear of omi-con supercedes the notion that there is in fact an omi-con death toll.


At this point I’ve posted more than enough. You can’t even explain the criteria you want so your game is obvious.

But I got a new one for ya… two of my coworkers that I work very closely with just tested positive yesterday and from the way I’m feeling this AM I’m pretty sure I’m next. My question to you…. If I suddenly drop off from this board and cease making posts will that finally be enough proof for you of an omi death?!


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> At this point I’ve posted more than enough. You can’t even explain the criteria you want so your game is obvious.
> 
> But I got a new one for ya… two of my coworkers that I work very closely with just tested positive yesterday and from the way I’m feeling this AM I’m pretty sure I’m next. My question to you…. If I suddenly drop off from this board and cease making posts will that finally be enough proof for you of an omi death?!


Slade3200, if you test positive, the test won't tell you what variant you are infected with.  While omi-con is rather benign, there are some more dangerous variants out there.  This means you should react to a positive test as if it is the most dangerous variant in existence.  Even if you feel confident that your jabs will work in your favor, react as if you are unvaxxed or that your jabs will make it worse.  React as if you are the 1% who experience severe symptoms.   Your life could depend on this attitude.  If if you are a worthless commie, I'd hate to see you dissapear from this community following news that you tested positive.  If you test positive, remember that early treatment is the key.  I wish you the very best.  Sincerely.

With that out of the way, no, if you disappear after testing positive for Sars, we will not know if it is an omi-con death.  I would not know if you just got tired of losing debates to righties and took time off from here, and I also would not know if you even died at all.  Even if you did die, I wouldn't know if it was because you died from being a diabetic fat ass, if you died from gunshot wounds, or if you died "from" a viral infection.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200, if you test positive, the test won't tell you what variant you are infected with.  While omi-con is rather benign, there are some more dangerous variants out there.  This means you should react to a positive test as if it is the most dangerous variant in existence.  Even if you feel confident that your jabs will work in your favor, react as if you are unvaxxed or that your jabs will make it worse.  React as if you are the 1% who experience severe symptoms.   Your life could depend on this attitude.  If if you are a worthless commie, I'd hate to see you dissapear from this community following news that you tested positive.  If you test positive, remember that early treatment is the key.  I wish you the very best.  Sincerely.
> 
> With that out of the way, no, if you disappear after testing positive for Sars, we will not know if it is an omi-con death.  I would not know if you just got tired of losing debates to righties and took time off from here, and I also would not know if you even died at all.  Even if you did die, I wouldn't know if it was because you died from being a diabetic fat ass, if you died from gunshot wounds, or if you died "from" a viral infection.


I appreciate that, my boss thinks the left is politicizing this whole thing and is forbidding us from getting tested. He says we are all going to catch it anyways so just assume we have it and just sleep in the sun and we will be healed in 24 hours. How do you like them apples?!

as for your last paragraph, I’ve only lost one debate to a righty and it was back in ‘09… the doctor who saw my coworker who tested positive said that he had the symptoms of omicron even though they didn’t specifically test for it and that 80-90 of the cases they are testing are omi. That’s a pretty good probability don't you think? If he dies I’m sure many will think it’s an omi death and many will argue against lack of proof… but in the end, who really cares? A person died because they caught a contagious virus.

Let me tell you the reality here… I went to 7 stores yesterday. 3 CVS, a rite aid, a Walgreens, Target and Staples to try and find N95s, home test kits and some basic meds. All stores were sold out of just about everything I was looking for and I came back with only a box of NyQuil, Emergen C and Vicks shower bombs. We have an immune compromised child living in our house who may face serious consequences if she gets infected.

I’m 42 and active, athletic and in good health… I’m not worried about me. If I kick the bucket so be it, bring on the next adventure or let me finally get a good nights sleep, that’s how I see death. But what I do worry about is other people and causing them pain and suffering. For the life of me I do not understand why people are trying so hard to downplay this virus and why people are trying so hard to ignore and defy safe practices. Real people are being effected. It’s really shitty that a medical situation that is clearing drug store shelves and filling hospitals as being politicized so hard. It’s a shame.

That’s my lecture for they day…. And I know I know…. This is not an omi-death… yet


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I appreciate that, my boss thinks the left is politicizing this whole thing and is forbidding us from getting tested. He says we are all going to catch it anyways so just assume we have it and just sleep in the sun and we will be healed in 24 hours. How do you like them apples?!
> 
> as for your last paragraph, I’ve only lost one debate to a righty and it was back in ‘09… the doctor who saw my coworker who tested positive said that he had the symptoms of omicron even though they didn’t specifically test for it and that 80-90 of the cases they are testing are omi. That’s a pretty good probability don't you think? If he dies I’m sure many will think it’s an omi death and many will argue against lack of proof… but in the end, who really cares? A person died because they caught a contagious virus.
> 
> Let me tell you the reality here… I went to 7 stores yesterday. 3 CVS, a rite aid, a Walgreens, Target and Staples to try and find N95s, home test kits and some basic meds. All stores were sold out of just about everything I was looking for and I came back with only a box of NyQuil, Emergen C and Vicks shower bombs. We have an immune compromised child living in our house who may face serious consequences if she gets infected.
> 
> I’m 42 and active, athletic and in good health… I’m not worried about me. If I kick the bucket so be it, bring on the next adventure or let me finally get a good nights sleep, that’s how I see death. But what I do worry about is other people and causing them pain and suffering. For the life of me I do not understand why people are trying so hard to downplay this virus and why people are trying so hard to ignore and defy safe practices. Real people are being effected. It’s really shitty that a medical situation that is clearing drug store shelves and filling hospitals as being politicized so hard. It’s a shame.
> 
> That’s my lecture for they day…. And I know I know…. This is not an omi-death… yet


I keep home test kits at home, at work, and in my cars.  I don't wait for anybody if I want to test.  I had it bad back in August, so I know I need to be proactive if I have been exposed.  I don't wait for anybody to give me a test.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I keep home test kits at home, at work, and in my cars.  I don't wait for anybody if I want to test.  I had it bad back in August, so I know I need to be proactive if I have been exposed.  I don't wait for anybody to give me a test.


Smart thinking… I have the same at home but I’m out of town working a contract job for a month so I’m completely out of my element. Not the ideal place or time to get sick but the Gods have a plan so let’s see where this ride goes.


----------



## mamooth

Fascinating.

2000-3000 dead from COVID each day. New cases were 95% omicron as of a couple weeks ago, meaning most deaths are omicron now. Yet the antivaxxer death-cult loonies are still claiming no deaths. History will look back at this era with amusement. Millions of people are choosing eventual suicide because they're butthurt about losing an election.

As for antivaxxers, there's really no point in arguing with them.

First, they're crazy.

Second, time will settle the issue. It's almost entirely unvaxxed people dying of COVID, while essentially nobody dies from the vaccine. Each new bout of COVID brings a 2% chance of death, even with heroic medical care. And a 10% chance of permanent disability, as in being on bottled oxygen for the rest of your shortened life. 

Since "natural immunity" turns out to not really be a thing, antivaxxers have to play those odds anew with every new variant. It's likely COVID will take them down eventually. At this point, we're just trying to stop them from taking out innocent people along with themselves.


----------



## EvMetro

mamooth said:


> Fascinating.
> 
> 2000-3000 dead from COVID each day. New cases were 95% omicron as of a couple weeks ago, meaning most deaths are omicron now. Yet the antivaxxer death-cult loonies are still claiming no deaths. History will look back at this era with amusement. Millions of people are choosing eventual suicide because they're butthurt about losing an election.
> 
> As for antivaxxers, there's really no point in arguing with them.
> 
> First, they're crazy.
> 
> Second, time will settle the issue. It's almost entirely unvaxxed people dying of COVID, while essentially nobody dies from the vaccine. Each new bout of COVID brings a 2% chance of death, even with heroic medical care. And a 10% chance of permanent disability, as in being on bottled oxygen for the rest of your shortened life.
> 
> Since "natural immunity" turns out to not really be a thing, antivaxxers have to play those odds anew with every new variant. It's likely COVID will take them down eventually. At this point, we're just trying to stop them from taking out innocent people along with themselves.


This is not an omi-con death.  The omi-con death toll, as established on this thread by you and your fellow lefties is exactly ZERO.  Nobody has posted even a single omi-con death.   Not even you.


----------



## mamooth

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.



COVID cares not one bit about your cult delusions. 

Try to grasp that. After all, your life depends on it.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.  The omi-con death toll, as established on this thread by you and your fellow lefties is exactly ZERO.  Nobody has posted even a single omi-con death.   Not even you.


You say nobody has posted a single death. Yet I’ve posted several including this ONE SINGLE isolated death (see link). Reported by medical professionals. This person died with Omi and From Omi… stated multiple times. Stop saying nobody has posted an omi death, it is not true. 









						COVID: Germany records first death from omicron variant | DW | 23.12.2021
					

The person who died was between the ages of 60 and 79, according to the Robert Koch Institute health body. Germany has also registered a spike in omicron infections in recent days.




					m.dw.com


----------



## eagle1462010

Slade3200 said:


> I appreciate that, my boss thinks the left is politicizing this whole thing and is forbidding us from getting tested. He says we are all going to catch it anyways so just assume we have it and just sleep in the sun and we will be healed in 24 hours. How do you like them apples?!
> 
> as for your last paragraph, I’ve only lost one debate to a righty and it was back in ‘09… the doctor who saw my coworker who tested positive said that he had the symptoms of omicron even though they didn’t specifically test for it and that 80-90 of the cases they are testing are omi. That’s a pretty good probability don't you think? If he dies I’m sure many will think it’s an omi death and many will argue against lack of proof… but in the end, who really cares? A person died because they caught a contagious virus.
> 
> Let me tell you the reality here… I went to 7 stores yesterday. 3 CVS, a rite aid, a Walgreens, Target and Staples to try and find N95s, home test kits and some basic meds. All stores were sold out of just about everything I was looking for and I came back with only a box of NyQuil, Emergen C and Vicks shower bombs. We have an immune compromised child living in our house who may face serious consequences if she gets infected.
> 
> I’m 42 and active, athletic and in good health… I’m not worried about me. If I kick the bucket so be it, bring on the next adventure or let me finally get a good nights sleep, that’s how I see death. But what I do worry about is other people and causing them pain and suffering. For the life of me I do not understand why people are trying so hard to downplay this virus and why people are trying so hard to ignore and defy safe practices. Real people are being effected. It’s really shitty that a medical situation that is clearing drug store shelves and filling hospitals as being politicized so hard. It’s a shame.
> 
> That’s my lecture for they day…. And I know I know…. This is not an omi-death… yet


Downplaying Omicron is not downplaying the virus.  The entire thread is Omicron.  And you are correct this is not a Omicron death.


----------



## Slade3200

eagle1462010 said:


> Downplaying Omicron is not downplaying the virus.  The entire thread is Omicron.  And you are correct this is not a Omicron death.


Your post isn’t an omicron death either so maybe we don’t need to point that out every other post. I don’t see the purpose in downplaying anything… omicron is the virus, quite literally. It’s a variant strain of COVID, THE VIRUS. so I don’t know what you’re talking about when you say “Downplaying Omicron is not downplaying the virus.”


----------



## eagle1462010

Slade3200 said:


> Your post isn’t an omicron death either so maybe we don’t need to point that out every other post. I don’t see the purpose in downplaying anything… omicron is the virus, quite literally. It’s a variant strain of COVID, THE VIRUS. so I don’t know what you’re talking about when you say “Downplaying Omicron is not downplaying the virus.”


It is a Corona virus.  If we are lucky it will be the 5th cold version of Corona.  As there ate 4 Corona colds already.  Then SARs 2003 and MERs

You have not proven a Omicron death.


----------



## Slade3200

eagle1462010 said:


> It is a Corona virus.  If we are lucky it will be the 5th cold version of Corona.  As there ate 4 Corona colds already.  Then SARs 2003 and MERs
> 
> You have not proven a Omicron death.


The data and examples I’ve posted are proof enough for me and most people of sound mind


----------



## eagle1462010

Slade3200 said:


> The data and examples I’ve posted are proof enough for me and most people of sound mind


Nope


----------



## Slade3200

eagle1462010 said:


> Nope


It’s easy to say No. can you show proof of any COVID 19 death?


----------



## Slade3200

Slade3200 said:


> It’s easy to say No. can you show proof of any COVID 19 death?


Yup and this is when the silence begins. Y’all are funny.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> as for your last paragraph, I’ve only lost one debate to a righty and it was back in ‘09…


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 592665


I guess somebody doesn't understand a joke


----------



## EvMetro

mamooth said:


> COVID cares not one bit about your cult delusions.
> 
> Try to grasp that. After all, your life depends on it.


This is not an omi-con death either.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Its not possible to post a death


I thought you said you've posted a bunch of them "somewhere"?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You say nobody has posted a single death. Yet I’ve posted several


I thought you said it isn't possible to post one?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I thought you said you've posted a bunch of them "somewhere"?


I have in the figurative sense… but you can nit pick it down to the literal sense of the request and deny the legitimacy of everything posted which is what you seem to be doing. Did I really need to explain that?!


----------



## EvMetro

Another great new day!  Woo hoo!  Good morning to my fellow patriots, and good morning to all you bottom feeder commies!  Looks like the current omi-con death toll, as posted on this thread by our usmb lefties is currently at ZERO.  This could be the day when it all changes though, all we need is for one of our usmb commies to post the first one, and then the toll could be up to a single one!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Another great new day!  Woo hoo!  Good morning to my fellow patriots, and good morning to all you bottom feeder commies!  Looks like the current omi-con death toll, as posted on this thread by our usmb lefties is currently at ZERO.  This could be the day when it all changes though, all we need is for one of our usmb commies to post the first one, and then the toll could be up to a single one!


Ring the bells… I finally found one!!! Here you go. We can all rest easy tonight. The streak has ended!!









						Germany records first death from omicron variant – DW – 12/23/2021
					

The person who died was between the ages of 60 and 79, according to the Robert Koch Institute health body. Germany has also registered a spike in omicron infections in recent days.




					www.dw.com


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Ring the bells… I finally found one!!! Here you go. We can all rest easy tonight. The streak has ended!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany records first death from omicron variant – DW – 12/23/2021
> 
> 
> The person who died was between the ages of 60 and 79, according to the Robert Koch Institute health body. Germany has also registered a spike in omicron infections in recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com


Lol, I see you have not isolated the smoking gun from your propaganda hunt and posted it here.  This means that you do not have an omi-con death.  There is no need for me to go hunting for the death in whatever you linked to if you cannot isolate the death and post it here.  

Propaganda hunts are not omi- con deaths.  If you isolate the smoking gun from that article and post it here, I will then vet your links.

The number of omi-con deaths posted on this thread remain ZERO.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, I see you have not isolated the smoking gun from your propaganda hunt and posted it here.  This means that you do not have an omi-con death.  There is no need for me to go hunting for the death in whatever you linked to if you cannot isolate the death and post it here.
> 
> Propaganda hunts are not omi- con deaths.  If you isolate the smoking gun from that article and post it here, I will then vet your links.
> 
> The number of omi-con deaths posted on this thread remain ZERO.


On the contrary the smoking gun is the single isolated case reported by the hospital in Germany focused on the guy that died from omicron. That’s it. We did it. Congrats to me!!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, I see you have not isolated the smoking gun from your propaganda hunt and posted it here.  This means that you do not have an omi-con death.  There is no need for me to go hunting for the death in whatever you linked to if you cannot isolate the death and post it here.
> 
> Propaganda hunts are not omi- con deaths.  If you isolate the smoking gun from that article and post it here, I will then vet your links.
> 
> The number of omi-con deaths posted on this thread remain ZERO.


There’s nothing really to hunt for. It’s short and sweet and to the point. Here I’ll copy and paste it here for you buttercup.

“Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Berlin-based Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced.

The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79.”


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Another great new day!  Woo hoo!  Good morning to my fellow patriots, and good morning to all you bottom feeder commies!  Looks like the current omi-con death toll, as posted on this thread by our usmb lefties is currently at ZERO.  This could be the day when it all changes though, all we need is for one of our usmb commies to post the first one, and then the toll could be up to a single one!


Here’s a nice article by right wing Wall Street journal painting the picture of what’s going on. Omi is causing a massive surge in cases but the deaths and hospitalizations are not following the same  relative curve as past variants. That plus the fact that more of the population is being vaccinated and carrying antibodies from previous infection is reducing the symptom severity of the infected. But you know what is painfully obvious??? People are still dying!









						Omicron Deaths in U.S. Exceed Delta’s Peak as Covid-19 Optimism Rises in Europe — The Wall Street Journal
					

Netherlands eases restrictions with cases at record highs but hospitalizations subdued




					apple.news


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Ring the bells… I finally found one!!! Here you go. We can all rest easy tonight. The streak has ended!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany records first death from omicron variant – DW – 12/23/2021
> 
> 
> The person who died was between the ages of 60 and 79, according to the Robert Koch Institute health body. Germany has also registered a spike in omicron infections in recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com



  You already posted that, and it was refuted.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> You already posted that, and it was refuted.


It really wasn’t refuted , it was just called illegitimate and when asked what a legitimate COVID variant death looked like I’ve gotten crickets from all of you.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> You already posted that, and it was refuted.


He probably posted that one where the picture said "with" omi-con.


----------



## Slade3200

Slade3200 said:


> It really wasn’t refuted , it was just called illegitimate and when asked what a legitimate COVID variant death looked like I’ve gotten crickets from all of you.


Hey Bobby. A thumbs down with no counter argument is the same as crickets. Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> You already posted that, and it was refuted.


There is nothing to refute, since Slade3200 never isolated a legitimate omi-con death to post here.  He just linked up a propaganda hunt to where he was unable to successfully isolate the omi-con death.


----------



## skookerasbil

Yeah the Vaxxies are the new flat earthers.........here it is about 15 months into the jab effort and its all crashing and burning in spectacular fashion. Just like we said it would.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> There is nothing to refute, since Slade3200 never isolated a legitimate omi-con death to post here.  He just linked up a propaganda hunt to where he was unable to successfully isolate the omi-con death.


Wrong I copy and pasted the excerpt in the following post. You ignored it post 1330


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> He probably posted that one where the picture said "with" omi-con.
> 
> View attachment 593178


Yes, that’s the one. Said “with” once and “from” twice… all bases are covered.


----------



## Slade3200

skookerasbil said:


> Yeah the Vaxxies are the new flat earthers.........here it is about 15 months into the jab effort and its all crashing and burning in spectacular fashion. Just like we said it would.


Nothing is crashing and burning. The vaccines are responsible for saving thousands of lives


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Wrong I copy and pasted the excerpt in the following post. You ignored it post 1330


This is not an omi-con death


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Yes, that’s the one. Said “with” once and “from” twice… all bases are covered.


"Someone, Somewhere," you claim, why don't I see your claim isolated from your propaganda hunt and posted here?


----------



## EvMetro

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death


Of course it is… plain as day


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> "Someone, Somewhere," you claim, why don't I see your claim isolated from your propaganda hunt and posted here?


I did isolate it…. Here I’ll do it again so you can’t claim rule #3

“Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Berlin-based Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced.

The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79.”


----------



## Slade3200

I can tell you as somebody who is laying here with it right now that it is worse than a normal cold. Closer to a bad sinus infection with a heavier impact on the throat, chest and breathing. Splitting headache, bad cough, and body aches. And I’m young and in good shape…. Fun fun fun!


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I did isolate it…. Here I’ll do it again so you can’t claim rule #3
> 
> “Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Berlin-based Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced.
> 
> The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79.”


This is the correct format for posting omi-con death, but you screwed up the quote marks.  You need to clarify if this is the author of the article saying that the RKI said "from," or if it was actually the RKI saying "from."  You'll need the quote from the RKI.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I can tell you as somebody who is laying here with it right now that it is worse than a normal cold. Closer to a bad sinus infection with a heavier impact on the throat, chest and breathing. Splitting headache, bad cough, and body aches. And I’m young and in good shape…. Fun fun fun!


Get well soon!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is the correct format for posting omi-con death, but you screwed up the quote marks.  You need to clarify if this is the author of the article saying that the RKI said "from," or if it was actually the RKI saying "from."  You'll need the quote from the RKI.
> 
> View attachment 593425


I gave the exact quote from the article. Says from twice and with once. All bases are covered. You can die with omi and from…. That’s what’s being reported here. You don’t have zero deaths


----------



## dblack

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.  Get back to covering for Slade3200


You Trumpsters are funny little people. I've been consistent and clear that I know of ZERO omicron deaths. In fact, I think omicron marks the end of the pandemic.

Yet, curiously, you keep harping on that fact like it's some kind of "gotcha" - like you've somehow proven me wrong.

Granted, this kind of tactic is standard Trumpster trolling - just repeat lies ad nauseum. But it makes you out to be even more of an idiot.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I gave the exact quote from the article


This means nothing.  Clarify who exactly is saying "from".  Substantiate with proper quote marks.


----------



## EvMetro

dblack said:


> You Trumpsters are funny little people. I've been consistent and clear that I know of ZERO omicron deaths. In fact, I think omicron marks the end of the pandemic.


I see.  You are here to shield Slade3200  from accountability for his claims to have posted legitimate omi-con deaths.


----------



## dblack

EvMetro said:


> I see.  You are here to shield Slade3200  from accountability for his claims to have posted legitimate omi-con deaths.


Uh, no. Not sure why that idea is so firmly implanted in your tiny brain. But you know, just keep repeating completely unfounded bullshit. It's what you do best!

Are you, perchance, a flat-earther? Just curious.


----------



## EvMetro

dblack said:


> Uh, no. Not sure why that idea is so firmly implanted in your tiny brain. But you know, just keep repeating completely unfounded bullshit. It's what you do best!
> 
> Are you, perchance, a flat-earther? Just curious.


Have you seen Slade3200 post a legitimate omi-con death?


----------



## dblack

EvMetro said:


> Have you seen Slade3200 post a legitimate omi-con death?


Nope, but I can't say I've read many of their posts. Why are you so fixated on this poster? Is it a crush? A vendetta? A spurned lover?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This means nothing.  Clarify who exactly is saying "from".  Substantiate with proper quote marks.


Oh I see you think this person may have died of something other than COVID yet the doctors and hospital are lying and announcing it as a omicron death because the patient had COVID at the time they died.

you do see how silly that implication is right??

Here are other sources reporting the story. It is painfully obvious that the person died from omicron.

*Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced*









						[Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
					

Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...




					euobserver.com
				




*International update: Germany confirms first death attributed to Covid Omicron variant*





__





						International update: Germany confirms first death attributed to Covid Omicron variant
					

24 December Global: The global Covid death toll has passed 5.3 million, with a figure of 5,386,666 according to researchers at Johns Hopkins University. Meanwhile, infections passed 278 million world wide. Omicron latest Germany: Germany’s health minister said he expects a surge in coronavirus...




					www.pharmaceutical-technology.com


----------



## Slade3200

dblack said:


> Nope, but I can't say I've read many of their posts. Why are you so fixated on this poster? Is it a crush? A vendetta? A spurned lover?


He doesn’t like that I squashed his zero death claim. It’s painfully obvious that people are dying because of omicron. I do agree with you that the severity of infection is much better than past strains and as long as no new stronger variants come out this could lead us to the end of the pandemic.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> He doesn’t like that I squashed his zero death claim. It’s painfully obvious that people are dying because of omicron. I do agree with you that the severity of infection is much better than past strains and as long as no new stronger variants come out this could lead us to the end of the pandemic.


This thread is not about any zero death claim, it is quite the opposite.  This thread is for keeping track of the death toll, and is meant for people to post omicon deaths.  Even if millions die from omi-con, the death toll posted on this thread remains zero.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This thread is not about any zero death claim, it is quite the opposite.  This thread is for keeping track of the death toll, and is meant for people to post omicon deaths.  Even if millions die from omi-con, the death toll posted on this thread remains zero.


You’ve obviously made this thread about a zero death claim as you boast about it with daily announcements. I posted many deaths that you ignored. I posted a single isolated death. Multiple links. You still don’t acknowledge the death. It’s game over dude… no more zero


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You’ve obviously made this thread about a zero death claim as you boast about it with daily announcements. I posted many deaths that you ignored. I posted a single isolated death. Multiple links. You still don’t acknowledge the death. It’s game over dude… no more zero


The thread is not about zero deaths, it is about keeping track of the death toll.  The zero is becoming an interesting thing, since I didn't expect it to still be zero posted deaths after two months.  The most fascinating thing so far is the amount of effort that a couple of lefties have put into less than a half dozen questionable deaths, to somehow get them to count as omi-con deaths.  The breathtaking efforts to squeeze them into a posted death toll that you could count on one hand is amazing.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> The thread is not about zero deaths, it is about keeping track of the death toll.  The zero is becoming an interesting thing, since I didn't expect it to still be zero posted deaths after two months.  The most fascinating thing so far is the amount of effort that a couple of lefties have put into less than a half dozen questionable deaths, to somehow get them to count as omi-con deaths.  The breathtaking efforts to squeeze them into a posted death toll that you could count on one hand is amazing.


Why would t they example posted count as omi deaths. Take this one in Germany I’ve isolated… why are you not acknowledging that as an omi death?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Why would t they example posted count as omi deaths. Take this one in Germany I’ve isolated… why are you not acknowledging that as an omi death?


You never handled post 1351.  I am anxious to see a legitimate omi-con death posted to this thread, but we need to handle post 1351.  We need to know whe exactly is claiming the "from", and we obviously need to rule out that it was the author of the propaganda that introduced it.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You never handled post 1351.  I am anxious to see a legitimate omi-con death posted to this thread, but we need to handle post 1351.  We need to know whe exactly is claiming the "from", and we obviously need to rule out that it was the author of the propaganda that introduced it.


Post 1351 was responded to. I posted two additional reports about the omi death so if you didn’t like the verbiage of the initial article you have two more confirming the death in very clear language.

You’re calling it propaganda… why is that?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Post 1351 was responded to. I posted two additional reports about the omi death so if you didn’t like the verbiage of the initial article you have two more confirming the death in very clear language.
> 
> You’re calling it propaganda… why is that?


It doesn't matter what the verbiage is, as long as it clarifies who exactly said "from", which I can't find.  We need to rule out the propaganda author.  You can post hundreds of propaganda pieces, but the quantity of them doesn't matter.  What matters is what is said and if it can be substantiated.  Let's figure out who exactly said "from", and let's vet it.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> It doesn't matter what the verbiage is, as long as it clarifies who exactly said "from", which I can't find.  We need to rule out the propaganda author.  You can post hundreds of propaganda pieces, but the quantity of them doesn't matter.  What matters is what is said and if it can be substantiated.  Let's figure out who exactly said "from", and let's vet it.


What makes you think there is a propaganda author? There are multiple reports about an announcement made by a hospital about a patient. The point of the announcement was to say that somebody had died from omicron. If you think the patient died from something else but the hospital decided to lie or mislead by saying it was Omi then show your evidence. Otherwise it stands that an isolated omi death was reported by a hospital. No more zero


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> What makes you think there is a propaganda author? There are multiple reports about an announcement made by a hospital about a patient. The point of the announcement was to say that somebody had died from omicron. If you think the patient died from something else but the hospital decided to lie or mislead by saying it was Omi then show your evidence. Otherwise it stands that an isolated omi death was reported by a hospital. No more zero


We don't know what the person died from.  You posted a propaganda piece that claimed that the person died "with" omi-con instead of "from", so that makes the whole thing pretty sketchy.  Here is the pic from your propaganda piece, and you can see that it says "with", not "from".  






.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> We don't know what the person died from.  You posted a propaganda piece that claimed that the person died "with" omi-con instead of "from", so that makes the whole thing pretty sketchy.  Here is the pic from your propaganda piece, and you can see that it says "with", not "from".
> 
> View attachment 593600
> 
> .


Anybody that died from omi also died with omi so your word game doesn’t mealy mean anything. But that’s ok… we can forget about that picture caption you found and refer to the two other reports I quoted and linked that did not say with. They clearly said omi was the cause


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> They clearly said omi was the cause


Who is "they?"


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Who is "they?"


The two other reports that I posted and referenced


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> The two other reports that I posted and referenced


We need to know who said "from."  If I were to reference FOX or Alex Jones, you would have a hard enough time just because they are against your bias, but if you got passed that and vetted something the reported on, you wouldn't just take the word of Hannity or Alex Jones, right? Let's see who said "from".


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> We need to know who said "from."  If I were to reference FOX or Alex Jones, you would have a hard enough time just because they are against your bias, but if you got passed that and vetted something the reported on, you wouldn't just take the word of Hannity or Alex Jones, right? Let's see who said "from".


Use your brain for one second. If the person did not die from omi then why would they make a specific announcement about this death?! They wouldn’t… you’re playing conspiracy games right now trying to not not pick… it’s right out of the playbook. It’s clever but not convincing.

A specific isolated omicron death was announced. I quoted the 3 reports and sourced them. Game over


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Use your brain for one second. If the person did not die from omi then why would they make a specific announcement about this death?! They wouldn’t… you’re playing conspiracy games right now trying to not not pick… it’s right out of the playbook. It’s clever but not convincing.
> 
> A specific isolated omicron death was announced. I quoted the 3 reports and sourced them. Game over


You can quote CNN and FOX saying stuff too, but that doesn't mean it's true.  Need to know who made the call.  You have not specified and substantiated who made the call.  We don't trust ANY media or propaganda sourced, we must vet everything ourselves.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You can quote CNN and FOX saying stuff too, but that doesn't mean it's true.  Need to know who made the call.  You have not specified and substantiated who made the call.  We don't trust ANY media or propaganda sourced, we must vet everything ourselves.


CNN and FOX and spin however they want but the underlying announcement still stands. The underlying announcement was that German had their first omicron death. That’s pretty clear.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> CNN and FOX and spin however they want but the underlying announcement still stands. The underlying announcement was that German had their first omicron death. That’s pretty clear.


No, it's not clear if we don't know who established this.  Remember that most lefties dont even understand the difference between "with" and "from" when we are talking about general or omi-specific covid deaths.  Allegations don't cut it.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> No, it's not clear if we don't know who established this.  Remember that most lefties dont even understand the difference between "with" and "from" when we are talking about general or omi-specific covid deaths.  Allegations don't cut it.


We know exactly who established this. Did you read any of the quoted or linked articles I posted?!


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> We know exactly who established this. Did you read any of the quoted or linked articles I posted?!


Yep, it looks like neither one of us was able to find who determined the cause of death, or what it was.

ZERO legitimate omi-con deaths have been posted here on this thread.  Lots of propaganda and treasure hunts have been posted, but ZERO legitimate omi-con deaths.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Yep, it looks like neither one of us was able to find who determined the cause of death, or what it was.
> 
> ZERO legitimate omi-con deaths have been posted here on this thread.  Lots of propaganda and treasure hunts have been posted, but ZERO legitimate omi-con deaths.


Why do you need to know who the actual person was that determined the cause of death?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Why do you need to know who the actual person was that determined the cause of death?


This is not an omi-con death.

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.
> 
> ZERO


Well we are talking about the omi death that I posted in Germany. It is clearly legit but you seem to want to know the actual person who made the diagnosis… why’s that?


----------



## EvMetro

Good morning my fellow patriots, good morning to all you filthy commies, and good morning to all you Biden supporting racists!  It looks like our death toll on this thread, as established by our usmb lefties, is currently sitting at ZERO.  If people are dying from omi-con, these deaths are not certainly showing up on this thread.

ZERO


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> Good morning my fellow patriots, good morning to all you filthy commies, and good morning to all you Biden supporting racists!  It looks like our death toll on this thread, as established by our usmb lefties, is currently sitting at ZERO.  If people are dying from omi-con, these deaths are not certainly showing up on this thread.
> 
> ZERO


I heard that someone who was 110 years old and had Omicron died!!!!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Good morning my fellow patriots, good morning to all you filthy commies, and good morning to all you Biden supporting racists!  It looks like our death toll on this thread, as established by our usmb lefties, is currently sitting at ZERO.  If people are dying from omi-con, these deaths are not certainly showing up on this thread.
> 
> ZERO


Sorry Ev, your short term memory loss must be kicking in. Here is your isolated example of an omi death.




Slade3200 said:


> *Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
> 
> 
> Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euobserver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *International update: Germany confirms first death attributed to Covid Omicron variant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International update: Germany confirms first death attributed to Covid Omicron variant
> 
> 
> 24 December Global: The global Covid death toll has passed 5.3 million, with a figure of 5,386,666 according to researchers at Johns Hopkins University. Meanwhile, infections passed 278 million world wide. Omicron latest Germany: Germany’s health minister said he expects a surge in coronavirus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pharmaceutical-technology.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> Who is "they?"











						Omicron Drives US Deaths Higher Than In Fall’s Delta Wave
					

Even though the COVID-19 variant causes less severe disease for most people, the fact that it is more transmissible means more people are falling ill and dying.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Omicron Drives US Deaths Higher Than In Fall’s Delta Wave
> 
> 
> Even though the COVID-19 variant causes less severe disease for most people, the fact that it is more transmissible means more people are falling ill and dying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com


This is not an omi-con death.


----------



## EvMetro

Good morning my fellow patriots!  Good morning to all you commies!  Could today be the day when we get the first legitimate omi-con death posted here on this thread?


----------



## EvMetro

These are the six strategies that lefties use in their attempts to generate omi-con deaths:

1. Conflate non omi-con covid deaths with omi-con specific deaths. I think TheProgressivePatriot was the first to do this on this thread

2. Substitute died "from" omi-con with died "with" omicon.

3. "I've already posted omi-con deaths on this thread, but I won't tell you where and I won't repeat it."
Special recognition to Slade3200 on this one

4. Propaganda hunt. This is where the lefty posts a link to where he wishes or suspects the omi-con death is, but does not quote the death here on this thread. Special recognition to Slade3200 on this one too.

5. In honor of JackOfNoTrades this is when the lefty maintains indefinitely that it is too early to tell.

6.  Evasion.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.


Bullshit !! 99% of new infections are Omicron. What the fuck do yu think is killing these people?


----------



## EvMetro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bullshit !! 99% of new infections are Omicron. What the fuck do yu think is killing these people?


This is not an omi-con death either. 

This thread is not about omi-con infections, it is about omi-con deaths.  You have failed to post an omi-con death like the opening post asks for.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Good morning my fellow patriots!  Good morning to all you commies!  Could today be the day when we get the first legitimate omi-con death posted here on this thread?


Oops you forgot about the German case I isolated and quoted. Announced by Germanys health department. Doesn’t break any of your rules.



Slade3200 said:


> Here are other sources reporting the story. It is painfully obvious that the person died from omicron.
> 
> *Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
> 
> 
> Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euobserver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *International update: Germany confirms first death attributed to Covid Omicron variant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International update: Germany confirms first death attributed to Covid Omicron variant
> 
> 
> 24 December Global: The global Covid death toll has passed 5.3 million, with a figure of 5,386,666 according to researchers at Johns Hopkins University. Meanwhile, infections passed 278 million world wide. Omicron latest Germany: Germany’s health minister said he expects a surge in coronavirus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pharmaceutical-technology.com


----------



## EvMetro

Still ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Still ZERO


Here ya go… I found one!
Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced






[Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant​Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...





 euobserver.com

International update: Germany confirms first death attributed to Covid Omicron variant


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Here ya go… I found one!
> Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant​Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euobserver.com
> 
> International update: Germany confirms first death attributed to Covid Omicron variant


Nice looking propaganda hunt.  Tempting,  but you obviously couldn't isolate the omi-con death confirmed to be dead "from" omi-con, or you would have posted it here.  I'll wait until you can isolate it here before I go searching where you obviously couldn't find it.

"With" omi-con, lol...
.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Nice looking propaganda hunt.  Tempting,  but you obviously couldn't isolate the omi-con death confirmed to be dead "from" omi-con, or you would have posted it here.  I'll wait until you can isolate it here before I go searching where you obviously couldn't find it.
> 
> "With" omi-con, lol...
> .View attachment 594426


It is isolated… you’re posting a caption from a different source. Read my link… here is the isolated quote

Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> It is isolated… you’re posting a caption from a different source. Read my link… here is the isolated quote
> 
> Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79.


Nice try, but I don't see who is responsible for claiming "from."  Probably the journalist or author, but I can't tell since you don't have enough information presented here to vet yet.

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Nice try, but I don't see who is responsible for claiming "from."  Probably the journalist or author, but I can't tell since you don't have enough information presented here to vet yet.
> 
> ZERO


Germanys administration of health made the announcement. Says it in all three different reports I’ve posted


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Germanys administration of health made the announcement. Says it in all three different reports I’ve posted


What part of germany?  Let's see the announcement.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Jeez, we're up to almost 1400 posts. That's way more time and space than I'd give the anti-vaxx, alt-right troll.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Jeez, we're up to almost 1400 posts. That's way more time and space than I'd give the anti-vaxx, alt-right troll.


Wrong!  This is not an omi-con death.

ZERO

Your next post will not be an omi-con death either.   Watch.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrong!  This is not an omi-con death.
> 
> ZERO
> 
> Your next post will not be an omi-con death either.   Watch.


Don’t forget about that pesky little german death I’ve posted several times!! That one seems to keep slipping your mind


----------



## EvMetro

Always a pleasure to announce another new day...  Good morning my fellow patriots,  and good morning all you worthless commies!  Woo hoo!

ZERO...


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Wrong!  This is not an omi-con death.
> 
> ZERO
> 
> Your next post will not be an omi-con death either.   Watch.


There's been quite a few of them, sweetie.
Already been pointed out to you....1400 and counting for the anti-vaxx, alt-right troll.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> There's been quite a few of them, sweetie.
> Already been pointed out to you....1400 and counting for the anti-vaxx, alt-right troll.


As I predicted, your next post was not an omi-con death.  Watch now, how your next post won't have one either.


----------



## Indeependent

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Omicron Drives US Deaths Higher Than In Fall’s Delta Wave
> 
> 
> Even though the COVID-19 variant causes less severe disease for most people, the fact that it is more transmissible means more people are falling ill and dying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com


I read the article...detail free.
Progressives sure are gullible.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> As I predicted, your next post was not an omi-con death.  Watch now, how your next post won't have one either.


Not even going to acknowledge things posted in the thread you started.
Sigh..just another ALT-RIGHT hack.


----------



## Indeependent

JackOfNoTrades said:


> There's been quite a few of them, sweetie.
> Already been pointed out to you....1400 and counting for the anti-vaxx, alt-right troll.


Point out 1 sentence where it explicitly states someone under the age of 90 has died directly from Omicron.
I looked and found a bunch of vague insinuations.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Indeependent said:


> Point out 1 sentence where it explicitly states someone under the age of 90 has died directly from Omicron.
> I looked and found a bunch of vague insinuations.


Oh gawd, not you too. I get the anti-vaxx, alt-right troll. She's just trying to drive the post count...or try and be PC's understudy, I haven't figured out which yet. 
Omicron is the dominant strain.....the rest?...









						Omicron drives US deaths higher than in fall's delta wave
					

Omicron, the highly contagious coronavirus variant sweeping across the country, is driving the daily American death toll higher than during last fall's delta wave, with deaths likely to keep rising for days or even weeks.




					apnews.com


----------



## Indeependent

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Oh gawd, not you too. I get the anti-vaxx, alt-right troll. She's just trying to drive the post count...or try and be PC's understudy, I haven't figured out which yet.
> Omicron is the dominant strain.....the rest?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omicron drives US deaths higher than in fall's delta wave
> 
> 
> Omicron, the highly contagious coronavirus variant sweeping across the country, is driving the daily American death toll higher than during last fall's delta wave, with deaths likely to keep rising for days or even weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com


I'm not anti-Vax at all and you must have dementia because I have informed you of my stance many times.
Omicron has not caused one death as of yet.
I'm not moved by a 90+ year old on his/her death bed that has contracted Omicron.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Indeependent said:


> I'm not anti-Vax at all and you must have dementia because I have informed you of my stance many times.
> Omicron has not caused one death as of yet.
> I'm not moved by a 90+ year old on his/her death bed that has contracted Omicron.


I was talking about her. Not you. Despite our disagreements, you seem to have a level head. With omicron being the dominant variant and hospitalizations up, it stands to reason at least some of these deaths are from omicron. I sinderely don't know what to say here. Denial is not an argument.









						Omicron has caused higher increase in U.S. daily death count than delta variant
					

The highly contagious omicron variant of the coronavirus is driving the daily American death toll higher than during last fall’s delta wave.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Not even going to acknowledge things posted in the thread you started.
> Sigh..just another ALT-RIGHT hack.


Like clockwork, you did not post an omi-con death.  It must suck to know that your next post absolutely will not contain an omi-con death.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Like clockwork, you did not post an omi-con death.  It must suck to know that your next post absolutely will not contain an omi-con death.


Get..lost...you are a hack. 
Now, run along and go play in front of a snowplow.


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Oh gawd, not you too. I get the anti-vaxx, alt-right troll. She's just trying to drive the post count...or try and be PC's understudy, I haven't figured out which yet.
> Omicron is the dominant strain.....the rest?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omicron drives US deaths higher than in fall's delta wave
> 
> 
> Omicron, the highly contagious coronavirus variant sweeping across the country, is driving the daily American death toll higher than during last fall's delta wave, with deaths likely to keep rising for days or even weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com


Posting where you allege omi-con deaths to be is not posting the omi-con death.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Posting where you allege omi-con deaths to be is not posting the omi-con death.


Already did toots. Get lost.


----------



## eagle1462010

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Already did toots. Get lost.


That is not an Omicron death.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

eagle1462010 said:


> That is not an Omicron death.


All of them are, dumbass. Again, denial is not an argument.


----------



## eagle1462010

JackOfNoTrades said:


> All of them are, dumbass. Again, denial is not an argument.


You have proven nothing and never do.

ZERO.  count as of today


----------



## EvMetro

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Already did toots. Get lost.


Claiming to have already posted omi-con deaths is not posting omi-con deaths.

Your next post won't contain any omi-con deaths either.  Watch.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Always a pleasure to announce another new day...  Good morning my fellow patriots,  and good morning all you worthless commies!  Woo hoo!
> 
> ZERO...


Don’t forget about that German omi death that I’ve isolated and posted about! Cheers!


----------



## Indeependent

JackOfNoTrades said:


> I was talking about her. Not you. Despite our disagreements, you seem to have a level head. With omicron being the dominant variant and hospitalizations up, it stands to reason at least some of these deaths are from omicron. I sinderely don't know what to say here. Denial is not an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omicron has caused higher increase in U.S. daily death count than delta variant
> 
> 
> The highly contagious omicron variant of the coronavirus is driving the daily American death toll higher than during last fall’s delta wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org


The deceased on their hospital death beds caught Omicron in the hospital.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Don’t forget about that German omi death that I’ve isolated and posted about! Cheers!


We, who are capable of actually comprehending an article, proved *nobody* in Germany died *due* to Omicron.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> We, who are capable of actually comprehending an article, proved *nobody* in Germany died *due* to Omicron.


You mean to tell me that multiple articles reporting on Germanys health department announcing the countries first omicron death actually proved that nobody died due to omicron?!  So you’re saying that this person died from something else and the country is lying about it?! Can you show the proof for that?


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> You mean to tell me that multiple articles reporting on Germanys health department announcing the countries first omicron death actually proved that nobody died due to omicron?!  So you’re saying that this person died from something else and the country is lying about it?! Can you show the proof for that?


I already told you I read the article and you have the reading comprehension of a 2nd grader.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> I already told you I read the article and you have the reading comprehension of a 2nd grader.


If I didn’t comprehend something then please state what you think I got wrong. I posted 3-4 articles on the situation all reporting the same announcement from RKI that somebody had died from omicron


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> If I didn’t comprehend something then please state what you think I got wrong. I posted 3-4 articles on the situation all reporting the same announcement from RKI that somebody had died from omicron


I already posted that last week and now you are pulling the typical LibTard bullshit by coming back a week later and making believe I never pointed out that your reading comprehension sucks.
It really doesn't matter because LibTards insist that their warped "reality" is the only actual reality.
Enjoy!


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> I already posted that last week and now you are pulling the typical LibTard bullshit by coming back a week later and making believe I never pointed out that your reading comprehension sucks.
> It really doesn't matter because LibTards insist that their warped "reality" is the only actual reality.
> Enjoy!


Well that post said absolutely nothing


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Well that post said absolutely nothing


Coming from someone with the reading comprehension of a 2nd grader.
See you next week!


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Coming from someone with the reading comprehension of a 2nd grader.
> See you next week!


Point out what I wasn’t comprehending and allow me the chance to defend myself. Otherwise your hurling empty insults that mean nothing


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Point out what I wasn’t comprehending and allow me the chance to defend myself. Otherwise your hurling empty insults that mean nothing


Eat shit...I did that 2 weeks ago; all you are trying to do now is save face with your fellow *LibTards*.
The problem with you *LibTards *is *all* of you do this so many times that I've caught on.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Eat shit...I did that 2 weeks ago; all you are trying to do now is save face with your fellow *LibTards*.
> The problem with you *LibTards *is *all* of you do this so many times that I've caught on.


Nope I’m just asking a straight question that you’ve avoided answering two times now.  If you did it two weeks ago then I either didn’t see it or you didn’t do it well


----------



## Bob Blaylock

skookerasbil said:


> Yeah the Vaxxies are the new flat earthers.........here it is about 15 months into the jab effort and its all crashing and burning in spectacular fashion. Just like we said it would.



  I'll let you in on a secret.

  The Earth really is flat.

  You see, about ¼ of the Earth's surface is covered by water, and nearly none of that water is carbonated.


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Nope I’m just asking a straight question that you’ve avoided answering two times now.  If you did it two weeks ago then I either didn’t see it or you didn’t do it well


You're full of shit because you responded to it by not comprehending it correctly.
I feel sorry for you having dementia.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> You're full of shit because you responded to it by not comprehending it correctly.
> I feel sorry for you having dementia.


Well there you go, the broken record of retard skips again… if you don’t think I didn’t comprehended something then call that out so I can respond. Do it now and I’ll respond


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You mean to tell me that multiple articles reporting on Germanys health department announcing the countries first omicron death actually proved that nobody died due to omicron?!  So you’re saying that this person died from something else and the country is lying about it?! Can you show the proof for that?


This is not an omi-con death.  Articles are not omi-con deaths.  Links to alleged omi-con deaths are not omi-con deaths.  Propaganda hunts are not omi-con deaths.  Claims to have already posted omi-con deaths are not omi-con deaths.  Deaths of people who died "with omi-con are not omi-con deaths.

ZERO


----------



## EvMetro

Almost forgot my morning  announcement. 

Good morning my fellow patriots, and good morning all you commie atheist lefties!  The current tally of legitimate omi-con deaths posted to this thread is currently sitting at ZERO!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.  Articles are not omi-con deaths.  Links to alleged omi-con deaths are not omi-con deaths.  Propaganda hunts are not omi-con deaths.  Claims to have already posted omi-con deaths are not omi-con deaths.  Deaths of people who died "with omi-con are not omi-con deaths.
> 
> ZERO


What was speaking to was exactly an Omi death. Isolated and specific. A man died in Germany from Omicron. Quoted, sources, triple referenced. You keep repeating the same words but they are not relevant to the situation at hand. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again... People that die from Omicron also die with omicron.  "With" is not a disqualification.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

EvMetro said:


> Almost forgot my morning  announcement.
> 
> Good morning my fellow patriots, and good morning all you commie atheist lefties!  The current tally of legitimate omi-con deaths posted to this thread is currently sitting at ZERO!


And the anti-vaxx, alt-right troll is still at it. An audience of one...


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Almost forgot my morning  announcement.
> 
> Good morning my fellow patriots, and good morning all you commie atheist lefties!  The current tally of legitimate omi-con deaths posted to this thread is currently sitting at ZERO!


Don't forget about that little pesky German Omi death that I've pointed out several times.... That one always seems to slip your mind!!!


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Don't forget about that little pesky German Omi death that I've pointed out several times.... That one always seems to slip your mind!!!


You are a true moron.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> You are a true moron.


Prove it


----------



## Indeependent

Slade3200 said:


> Prove it


I already explained how the article was written and you’re too stupid to even understand what I posted.


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> I already explained how the article was written and you’re too stupid to even understand what I posted.


How so? What point did you make that you don’t think I understand?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> What was speaking to was exactly an Omi death. Isolated and specific. A man died in Germany from Omicron. Quoted, sources, triple referenced. You keep repeating the same words but they are not relevant to the situation at hand.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again... People that die from Omicron also die with omicron.  "With" is not a disqualification.



  And yet, for all your claims of it being _“triple-referenced”_ or whatever, you still have yet to produce anything close to enough information on the alleged case to support any claim that the Moronic version was actually the cause of this death; to make any reliable conclusion about the cause of death.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> And yet, for all your claims of it being _“triple-referenced”_ or whatever, you still have yet to produce anything close to enough information on the alleged case to support any claim that the Moronic version was actually the cause of this death; to make any reliable conclusion about the cause of death.


I’ve posted plenty of information reporting very specifically that a man died from Omicron in Germany. Omicron caused him to die. That’s what was reported. Case closed


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> What was speaking to was exactly an Omi death. Isolated and specific. A man died in Germany from Omicron. Quoted, sources, triple referenced. You keep repeating the same words but they are not relevant to the situation at hand.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again... People that die from Omicron also die with omicron.  "With" is not a disqualification.


Claims that you posted omi-con deaths aren't omi-con deaths.

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Claims that you posted omi-con deaths aren't omi-con deaths.
> 
> ZERO


Very good! They are referencing the omicron deaths that I have posted that you are ignoring.

Dude died in Germany from omicron. That’s a death. I’m posting it. I’ve posted details about it in the past. Your count is not zero. Stop lying.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Dude died in Germany from omicron. That’s a death. I’m posting it. I’ve posted details about it in the past. Your count is not zero. Stop lying.



  Not nearly enough information is available to make any credible claim as to what the cause of this person's death was.

  The toll of verifiable Omicron deaths still stands at zero.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Not nearly enough information is available to make any credible claim as to what the cause of this person's death was.
> 
> The toll of verifiable Omicron deaths still stands at zero.


The cause of death was announced by Germanys health department and reported on extensively. That’s plenty. If you’re going to call it false then provide evidence showing they were lying to the world… otherwise this stands as a credibly reported omicron death.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> They are referencing


References are not omi-con deaths.  When you can isolate an omi-con death from a propaganda piece, complete with which legitimate authority said it, succinctly summarize it and post it here, along with a link that I can use to vet your propaganda.  When propaganda authors claim that a legitimate authority said something, that is called a secondhand quote, which will obviously need to be vetted as well.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> The cause of death was announced by Germanys health department


Link to where Germany's health department said this.  Do not link to somebody else saying that Germany said it.  Secondhand quotes are worthless.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Dude died in Germany from omicron.


Who said this?  Link to the legitimate authority who declared this.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> References are not omi-con deaths.  When you can isolate an omi-con death from a propaganda piece, complete with which legitimate authority said it, succinctly summarize it and post it here, along with a link that I can use to vet your propaganda.  When propaganda authors claim that a legitimate authority said something, that is called a secondhand quote, which will obviously need to be vetted as well.


Yes references are valid ways of posting omi deaths since it is impossible to actually post a literal death on a message board all we have are reports, studies, accounts and references.

The work you just laid out was done several times. Do you want a post number?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Link to where Germany's health department said this.  Do not link to somebody else saying that Germany said it.  Secondhand quotes are worthless.


I already linked to three reports about it. Everything you find online is going to be second or third hand in one form or another. What I posted was legit


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Who said this?  Link to the legitimate authority who declared this.


Again, I’ve already posted three separate links reporting this


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Again, I’ve already posted three separate links reporting this


I don't need the links until you have posted which legitimate authority declared the death.  I don't need a link to any second hand quotes either.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I don't need the links until you have posted which legitimate authority declared the death.  I don't need a link to any second hand quotes either.


You’ve gotten the links. All three are legit authorities. If you don’t think they are then explain why. Almost everything online is second hand unless you’re reading your own blog


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link to where Germany's health department said this.  Do not link to somebody else saying that Germany said it.  *Secondhand quotes are worthless.*
> 
> 
> 
> I already linked to three reports about it. Everything you find online is going to be second or third hand in one form or another. What I posted was legit
Click to expand...


  The legal term, here, is hearsay.  In nearly all cases, not accepted as valid evidence.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You’ve gotten the links. All three are legit authorities. If you don’t think they are then explain why. Almost everything online is second hand unless you’re reading your own blog


Zero


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Zero


No explaination on why my sources are not trustworthy? Ok then. That’s a legit death. You’re lying every time you say zero


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> No explaination [sic] on why my sources are not trustworthy? Ok then. That’s a legit death. You’re lying every time you say zero



  I think it's been explained well enough, over and over and over and over and over again, why your source is bullshit.

  Your refusal to acknowledge the explanation does not invalidate it.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> I think it's been explained well enough, over and over and over and over and over again, why your source is bullshit.
> 
> Your refusal to acknowledge the explanation does not invalidate it.


And your invalid explanation that you keep repeating doesn’t take away from the legit sources that I’ve posted reporting the death. You haven’t shown one shred of evidence to show why these sources would be lying or present incorrect information. Sorry dude. But the death was announced by credible sources and it is what it is


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> No explaination on why my sources are not trustworthy? Ok then. That’s a legit death. You’re lying every time you say zero


This is not an omi-con death either.  Claiming to have posted omi-con deaths is not an omi-con death.  Links to propaganda are not omi- on deaths.  Deaths of people who died "with" omi-con are not omi-con deaths.  Secondhand quotes or claims of legitimate authority declaring omi-con deaths are not omi-con deaths.  Evasion is not an omi-con death.  General non omi-con covid deaths are not omi-con deaths.  Lefty shenanigans are not omi-con deaths.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death either.  Claiming to have posted omi-con deaths is not an omi-con death.  Links to propaganda are not omi- on deaths.  Deaths of people who died "with" omi-con are not omi-con deaths.  Secondhand quotes or claims of legitimate authority declaring omi-con deaths are not omi-con deaths.  Evasion is not an omi-con death.  General non omi-con covid deaths are not omi-con deaths.  Lefty shenanigans are not omi-con deaths.


That was an omi death. A specific isolated omi death in Germany with three links from credible sources that you are deciding to call propaganda without a shred of proof they are propaganda. This is where your dishonesty kicks in. You keep saying zero have been posted when this one is right in your face. You try and discredit the sources without any evidence what so ever that they are not accurate and credible. That doesn’t cut it. A man died from omicron and with omicron. Both can be true. Both are reported to be true.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> That was an omi death. A specific isolated omi death in Germany with three links from credible sources that you are deciding to call propaganda without a shred of proof they are propaganda. This is where your dishonesty kicks in. You keep saying zero have been posted when this one is right in your face. You try and discredit the sources without any evidence what so ever that they are not accurate and credible. That doesn’t cut it. A man died from omicron and with omicron. Both can be true. Both are reported to be true.


Fake claims that omi-con deaths have been posted are not omi-con deaths

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Fake claims that omi-con deaths have been posted are not omi-con deaths
> 
> ZERO


Nothing fake about it… they are right there in black and white. Post 1356. Isolated, quoted and linked with multiple sources.



Slade3200 said:


> Oh I see you think this person may have died of something other than COVID yet the doctors and hospital are lying and announcing it as a omicron death because the patient had COVID at the time they died.
> 
> you do see how silly that implication is right??
> 
> Here are other sources reporting the story. It is painfully obvious that the person died from omicron.
> 
> *Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
> 
> 
> Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euobserver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *International update: Germany confirms first death attributed to Covid Omicron variant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International update: Germany confirms first death attributed to Covid Omicron variant
> 
> 
> 24 December Global: The global Covid death toll has passed 5.3 million, with a figure of 5,386,666 according to researchers at Johns Hopkins University. Meanwhile, infections passed 278 million world wide. Omicron latest Germany: Germany’s health minister said he expects a surge in coronavirus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pharmaceutical-technology.com


----------



## EvMetro

Propaganda hunts are not omi-con deaths.  Secondhand claims that a legitimate authority declared something are not omi-con deaths. 

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Propaganda hunts are not omi-con deaths.  Secondhand claims that a legitimate authority declared something are not omi-con deaths.
> 
> ZERO


Agreed. Propaganda hunts are not omi deaths. You haven’t showed that I’ve posted a propaganda hunt. My sources are credible and point to an omi death.  Second hand claims are everything you find on the internet.  So what are you narrowing this to now? People posting first hand accounts of people they know that have died? What after that? Doctors that physically declared causes of death, will they be the only ones allowed to post on this silly thread? Come on, grow up.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Agreed. Propaganda hunts are not omi deaths. You haven’t showed that I’ve posted a propaganda hunt. My sources are credible and point to an omi death.  Second hand claims are everything you find on the internet.  So what are you narrowing this to now? People posting first hand accounts of people they know that have died? What after that? Doctors that physically declared causes of death, will they be the only ones allowed to post on this silly thread? Come on, grow up.


You have no plans to ever post any quote from whichever legitimate authority declared the alleged omi-con death "from" omi-con.   

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You have no plans to ever post any quote from whichever legitimate authority declared the alleged omi-con death "from" omi-con.
> 
> ZERO


I posted three quotes from three legitimate authorities who reported on the omicron death. What more do you want? I’ve ask you to show an example of how to post a legit viral death and you refuse to show an example so excuse me if I can’t take your peanut gallery antics seriously


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I posted three quotes from three legitimate authorities who reported on the omicron death. What more do you want?


The quotes and identities of these legitimate authorities.  Not a claim that it has already been posted "somewhere."

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> The quotes and identities of these legitimate authorities.  Not a claim that it has already been posted "somewhere."
> 
> ZERO


Well I could post all that but that wouldn’t be an omi death now would it?!

you can dig into the quotes and identities all you want but I’m here to post omi deaths like you asked and that’s what I’ve been doing


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Well I *could* post all that but


This is evidence that you have not done so.

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is evidence that you have not done so.
> 
> ZERO


There’s no need to, I’ve already wiped away the many bundles of deaths that I showed through the studies I posted to appease your criteria. Isolated, specific, death… remember?? Now I’ve done that and you want more. After I post the identity and announcement you will want the background of the person who actually said it. If they aren’t a doctor that actually saw the patent and determined the cause of death then it’s second hand and won’t qualify. No those standards are a joke. I don’t speak German, I’m not learning German to seek this information for you… you go ahead and do that if you must.

An omi death was announced in Germany. It was reported by many sources. That’s that.  If you think they lied or the reports were distorted then show your evidence for that. Otherwise it’s over. An omi death has been posted.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> There’s no need to


Yes there is.  The thread is for posting omi-con deaths.

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Yes there is.  The thread is for posting omi-con deaths.
> 
> ZERO


Yup and that’s exactly what I posted, an omicron death. You aren’t asking for omicron deaths now… you are asking for background information about those who reported it. That in your words is not an omicron death


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You aren’t asking for omicron deaths now


Still asking for omi-con deaths.  Allegations are not omi-con deaths.  Propaganda is not an omi-con death.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Still asking for omi-con deaths.  Allegations are not omi-con deaths.  Propaganda is not an omi-con death.


Show that I posted allegations or propaganda. You are just ignorantly calling  3 legit reports that I posted those names. No evidence that they are such.

sorry dude. They are reporting an omi death. Isolated and specific as you requested


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Show that I posted allegations or propaganda. You are just ignorantly calling  3 legit reports that I posted those names. No evidence that they are such.
> 
> sorry dude. They are reporting an omi death. Isolated and specific as you requested


This is not an omi-con death.

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.
> 
> ZERO


You’re not asking me to post an omi death anymore… you’re asking me to post identity information about the people announcing. Make up your mind. What do you want?! Haha


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You’re not asking me to post an omi death anymore… you’re asking me to post identity information about the people announcing. Make up your mind. What do you want?! Haha


This is not an omi-con death.

ZERO.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.
> 
> ZERO.


Omicron deaths…. Reported in Germany. Dec 2021. Male age 59. Male age 60-79. Male age 60-79.

There’s 3


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Omicron deaths…. Reported in Germany. Dec 2021. Male age 59. Male age 60-79. Male age 60-79.
> 
> There’s 3


When there is one, we say there IS one.  When there are two or more, we say there ARE two.  In your case, you would say there ARE three.

If you are going to make up random deaths, why stop at three?  Why not 1,000 or 10,000?  It's not like you are substantiating them or anything, so why stop at three?

ZERO legitimate omi-con deaths posted to this thread so far.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> When there is one, we say there IS one.  When there are two or more, we say there ARE two.  In your case, you would say there ARE three.
> 
> If you are going to make up random deaths, why stop at three?  Why not 1,000 or 10,000?  It's not like you are substantiating them or anything, so why stop at three?
> 
> ZERO legitimate omi-con deaths posted to this thread so far.


You know you lost the debate when you resort to being the spelling/grammar police.

I didn’t post random deaths I posted specific and isolated deaths with links to the reporting… as requested by the OP

Reported in Germany. Dec 2021. Male age 59. Male age 60-79. Male age 60-79.

There’s 3


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You know you lost the debate when you resort to being the spelling/grammar police.
> 
> I didn’t post random deaths I posted specific and isolated deaths with links to the reporting… as requested by the OP
> 
> Reported in Germany. Dec 2021. Male age 59. Male age 60-79. Male age 60-79.
> 
> There’s 3


There is no debate here, since this thread is not about anything that is debatable.   This thread is meant for posting legitimate omi-con deaths, which is something that is not happening.  The death toll of omi-con, based upon the number of legitimate verifiable omi-con deaths posted to this thread by our lefties, is up to ZERO.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> There is no debate here, since this thread is not about anything that is debatable.   This thread is meant for posting legitimate omi-con deaths, which is something that is not happening.  The death toll of omi-con, based upon the number of legitimate verifiable omi-con deaths posted to this thread by our lefties, is up to ZERO.


Exactly and I posted a legit omi death in Germany with sourced details. Count it… money in the bank!

Reported in Germany. Dec 2021. Male age 60-79. Death from omicron


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Exactly and I posted a legit omi death in Germany with sourced details. Count it… money in the bank!
> 
> Reported in Germany. Dec 2021. Male age 60-79. Death from omicron


This is not an omi-con death. 

The current omi-con death toll, as posted by our usmb lefties, is currently at ZERO


----------



## Indeependent

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.
> 
> The current omi-con death toll, as posted by our usmb lefties, is currently at ZERO


Slick Slade is dumb as dog shit...I'm *begging* you to stop responding to this limp fish!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death.
> 
> The current omi-con death toll, as posted by our usmb lefties, is currently at ZERO


It doesn’t get to be more of an omi death than what I just posted. Read slower.

announced Dec 2021. Man 60-79 years of age died from omicron.

Specific. Isolated. Credible. Done


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Slick Slade is dumb as dog shit...I'm *begging* you to stop responding to this limp fish!


The level of my intelligence has not to do with the simple fact that I’m posting omi deaths and the OP is flat out dismissing them by pretending they are illegitimate  propaganda


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> Slick Slade is dumb as dog shit...I'm *begging* you to stop responding to this limp fish!


I think the OPs bot is malfunctioning or I broke it because at this point I’ll very plainly post an omi death and he’ll respond right away saying I didn’t post an omi death. Hilarious


----------



## EvMetro

Zero.  Zilch.  Zip.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Zero.  Zilch.  Zip.


Don’t forget about that German one!


----------



## EvMetro

Good morning my fellow patriots!  Good morning all you commie lefties!  Another new day, and no lefties have posted an omi-con deaths.  That leaves us with the big math question of the day, which is what is the death toll up to today?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Good morning my fellow patriots!  Good morning all you commie lefties!  Another new day, and no lefties have posted an omi-con deaths.  That leaves us with the big math question of the day, which is what is the death toll up to today?



  I believe it is now up to zero.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Good morning my fellow patriots!  Good morning all you commie lefties!  Another new day, and no lefties have posted an omi-con deaths.  That leaves us with the big math question of the day, which is what is the death toll up to today?


I know several dozen have been posted by me alone… if we are only counting the isolated specific cases that have been posted then the 3 from Germany would be the 3 from me.

so 3!


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I know several dozen have been posted by me alone… if we are only counting the isolated specific cases that have been posted then the 3 from Germany would be the 3 from me.
> 
> so 3!


You should pick a higher number than three if you are going to make shit up.  Why not claim that you posted thousands?  Wouldn't this look better than fighting for a thousand posts just to get enough that you can count on one hand?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You should pick a higher number than three if you are going to make shit up.  Why not claim that you posted thousands?  Wouldn't this look better than fighting for a thousand posts just to get enough that you can count on one hand?


The study’s showed thousands…. You didn’t like the studies. You wanted specific isolated quoted and sourced deaths so I started with one in Germany and then followed up with another report that singled out three. You’re welcome


----------



## Flopper

EvMetro said:


> The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.


The data is not available. the PCR test do not tell you the variant.  To determine the variant the sample requires dna sequencing which takes weeks and since the treatment is the same this test is only preformed for research purposes.

The bottom line is that no one knows how many positive tests are Omicron.  However, it can be estimated based on the transmission rate of Omicron vs Delta.


----------



## Flopper

EvMetro said:


> The msm has presented omicron in a way that has caused stocks and crypto to plunge, and in a way that created a lot of fear.  I figured we could have a thread where we track the omicron death toll, since omicron is such a scary thing.  Please post all the Omicron deaths here.


There is no data that shows the number of deaths or hospitalization due to omicron. The effect of omicron on the economy is due to the number of people that become ill and can not work, not the number of deaths.   Also, the frequent closing and opening of schools creates a situation where working mothers can not work.


----------



## EvMetro

Flopper said:


> The data is not available. the PCR test do not tell you the variant.  To determine the variant the sample requires dna sequencing which takes weeks and since the treatment is the same this test is only preformed for research purposes.
> 
> The bottom line is that no one knows how many positive tests are Omicron.  However, it can be estimated based on the transmission rate of Omicron vs Delta.


This is not an omi- on death.


----------



## EvMetro

Flopper said:


> There is no data that shows the number of deaths or hospitalization due to omicron. The effect of omicron on the economy is due to the number of people that become ill and can not work, not the number of deaths.   Also, the frequent closing and opening of schools creates a situation where working mothers can not work.


This is not an Omi-con death either.  It certainly destroys Slade3200's claims to have posted 1, 3, and thousands of legitimate and verifiable omi-con deaths, but the omi-con death toll, as posted by lefties on this sight, is ZERO.


----------



## Flopper

EvMetro said:


> This is not an Omi-con death either.  It certainly destroys Slade3200's claims to have posted 1, 3, and thousands of legitimate and verifiable omi-con deaths, but the omi-con death toll, as posted by lefties on this sight, is ZERO.


The 7 day average number of deaths have increased dramatically from 800/day at end of November to 2600/day at end of January.  Since these deaths track the number new cases and the transmission rate of Omicron is about 5 times that of Delta it seems likely that a significant number of these deaths are due to the Omicron variant.  However, since the standard tests do not identify variants, there is no way to tell precisely the makeup of the covid deaths without a full genetic analysis of each case.

Since treatment plans are based on symptoms and their severity not variant, there is no reason to do an in depth genetic analysis of each case.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an Omi-con death either.  It certainly destroys Slade3200's claims to have posted 1, 3, and thousands of legitimate and verifiable omi-con deaths, but the omi-con death toll, as posted by lefties on this sight, is ZERO.


Nothing destroys the FACT that I posed verified deaths through mass studies and isolated specific cases


----------



## EvMetro

Flopper said:


> The 7 day average number of deaths have increased dramatically from 800/day at end of November to 2600/day at end of January.  Since these deaths track the number new cases and the transmission rate of Omicron is about 5 times that of Delta it seems likely that a significant number of these deaths are due to the Omicron variant.  However, since the standard tests do not identify variants, there is no way to tell precisely the makeup of the covid deaths without a full genetic analysis of each case.
> 
> Since treatment plans are based on symptoms and their severity not variant, there is no reason to do an in depth genetic analysis of each case.


This is not an omi-con death.

ZERO omi-con deaths posted to this thread so far.


----------



## EvMetro

It's been 2 months now since this thread was started, and we have not seen any legitimate omi-con deaths posted here yet.  Perhaps the deaths will start now, and the omi-con death wave will begin.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> It's been 2 months now since this thread was started, and we have not seen any legitimate omi-con deaths posted here yet.  Perhaps the deaths will start now, and the omi-con death wave will begin.



  Not so fast.

  The count of verifiable Omicron deaths is now several thousand times what it was when you started this thread.

  Of course, zero multiplied by several thousand is still zero.


----------



## EvMetro

Another new day!  Good morning my fellow patriots, and good morning all you lefties/commies!  Two months now, and nobody has posted any legitimate omi-con deaths.  1500 posts, and nobody has posted any legitimate omi-con deaths.

ZERO


----------



## Flopper

EvMetro said:


> Another new day!  Good morning my fellow patriots, and good morning all you lefties/commies!  Two months now, and nobody has posted any legitimate omi-con deaths.  1500 posts, and nobody has posted any legitimate omi-con deaths.
> 
> ZERO


I'm pretty sure you won't see any lists of Omicron deaths.  First because releasing names of anyone with COVID-19 would be a violation HIPAA. Second, because the standard PCR test does not reveal the variant information and since there is no medical need for variant information, hospitals just consider it Covid-19.  And lastly there is no reporting mechanism in the states to collect that information.   Since there are so many cases of omicron, mild cases with just a runny noise are assumed to be Omicron.  However, the only way to determine if the infection comes from a variant is to run a full genetic analysis which can take four days up to two weeks depending on the process.   

In short there are no omicron cases, just covid-19 cases.   If you would do a little research on the subject, you would avoid asking such stupid questions and making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Indeependent

Flopper said:


> I'm pretty sure you won't see any lists of Omicron deaths.  First because releasing names of anyone with COVID-19 would be a violation HIPAA. Second, because the standard PCR test does not reveal the variant information and since there is no medical need for variant information, hospitals just consider it Covid-19.  And lastly there is no reporting mechanism in the states to collect that information.   Since there are so many cases of omicron, mild cases with just a runny noise are assumed to be Omicron.  However, the only way to determine if the infection comes from a variant is to run a full genetic analysis which can take four days up to two weeks depending on the process.
> 
> In short there are no omicron cases, just covid-19 cases.   If you would do a little research on the subject, you would avoid asking such stupid questions and making a fool of yourself.


According to AP news and Reuters you are incorrect.
Now you can  avoid making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Indeependent said:


> According to AP news and Reuters you are incorrect.
> Now you can  avoid making a fool of yourself.



  If Flopper was really able to stop making a fool of himself, don't you think he would have done so by now?  He's been on this forum for almost a dozen years, now, making a fool of himself the entire time.


----------



## Flopper

Indeependent said:


> According to AP news and Reuters you are incorrect.
> Now you can  avoid making a fool of yourself.


How so?


----------



## Indeependent

Flopper said:


> How so?


Sorry, guy…
If you can’t follow AP News and Reuters on a daily basis, it’s not my problem.

The issue is that people post here without spending days or months following the news and then they respond to a post 6 days later expecting me to research everything for them.


----------



## EvMetro

Flopper said:


> I'm pretty sure you won't see any lists of Omicron deaths.  First because releasing names of anyone with COVID-19 would be a violation HIPAA. Second, because the standard PCR test does not reveal the variant information and since there is no medical need for variant information, hospitals just consider it Covid-19.  And lastly there is no reporting mechanism in the states to collect that information.   Since there are so many cases of omicron, mild cases with just a runny noise are assumed to be Omicron.  However, the only way to determine if the infection comes from a variant is to run a full genetic analysis which can take four days up to two weeks depending on the process.
> 
> In short there are no omicron cases, just covid-19 cases.   If you would do a little research on the subject, you would avoid asking such stupid questions and making a fool of yourself.


This is not an omi-con death, but nice try.


----------



## Flopper

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omi-con death, but nice try.


Did know USMB was infected with robots


----------



## Indeependent

Flopper said:


> Did know USMB was infected with robots


We didn't know you don't know how to read a paragraph.
When someone is in a hospital on their death bed and catches Omicron, the person did not die from Omicron.


----------



## EvMetro

Flopper said:


> Did know USMB was infected with robots


This thread is for posting omi-con deaths.  Do you have any omi-con deaths to post?

The current number of legitimate omi-con deaths posted to this thread by lefties so far is ZERO.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Almost a week after the last post, I feel compelled to announce that the count of verifiable Omicron deaths is now up to zero.


----------



## EvMetro

Zero.  Zip.


----------



## EvMetro

STILL zero.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Hey, EvMetro …

  It's been three months since you started this thread.  How high has the count of verifiable Omicron deaths risen, so far?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Hey, EvMetro — What is is toll of verifiable Omicron deaths up to, now?


----------



## Slade3200

Y’all should read this… absorb… check sources… then comeback and tone down your ridiculous rhetoric. You’re welcome.









						Are we overcounting COVID-19 deaths?
					

There is much debate around the way in which the authorities are counting and recording COVID-19 deaths. What are the facts behind the numbers? We investigate.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> Y’all should read this… absorb… check sources… then comeback and tone down your ridiculous rhetoric. You’re welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we overcounting COVID-19 deaths?
> 
> 
> There is much debate around the way in which the authorities are counting and recording COVID-19 deaths. What are the facts behind the numbers? We investigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.medicalnewstoday.com






So, still none huh.  It's ok to admit the truth you know.


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> So, still none huh.  It's ok to admit the truth you know.


There have been plenty. I’ve pointed out several in this thread. Specific verified examples. The trolls can’t accept it though so they ignore, deny, and persist. I imagine you will be doing the same


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> There have been plenty. I’ve pointed out several in this thread. Specific verified examples. The trolls can’t accept it though so they ignore, deny, and persist. I imagine you will be doing the same







No, there have been no deaths due solely to omicron.  There have been deaths of people who had it, but it didn't kill them.  Kind of like how the motorcycle deaths of dudes with covid were classified as covid deaths.  Or the 37,000 people in hospice care were classified as covid deaths to boost the numbers.

Face it, the CDC has been caught red handed dozens of times faking the death numbers.

A thinking person (leaves you out) would ask why.


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> No, there have been no deaths due solely to omicron.  There have been deaths of people who had it, but it didn't kill them.  Kind of like how the motorcycle deaths of dudes with covid were classified as covid deaths.  Or the 37,000 people in hospice care were classified as covid deaths to boost the numbers.
> 
> Face it, the CDC has been caught red handed dozens of times faking the death numbers.
> 
> A thinking person (leaves you out) would ask why.


I’ve posted several specific examples. Scroll back a few pages and read the links.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

westwall said:


> No, there have been no deaths due solely to omicron. There have been deaths of people who had it, but it didn't kill them. Kind of like how the motorcycle deaths of dudes with covid were classified as covid deaths. Or the 37,000 people in hospice care were classified as covid deaths to boost the numbers.
> 
> Face it, the CDC has been caught red handed dozens of times faking the death numbers.
> 
> *A thinking person (leaves you out) would ask why.*



  Most of us do not need to ask.  The answer is pretty obvious.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve posted several specific examples. Scroll back a few pages and read the links.


Bullshit.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Bullshit.


Real deal


----------



## EvMetro

Plenty of false claims of previously posting legit statistics "somewhere", but no lefty will ever tell us where. Lefties will ALWAYS have a reason why they won't be posting the correct information in the correct context. Watch how the next lefty reply is something besides the the correct information in the correct context. It will be a lie or evasion.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Plenty of false claims of previously posting legit statistics "somewhere", but no lefty will ever tell us where. Lefties will ALWAYS have a reason why they won't be posting the correct information in the correct context. Watch how the next lefty reply is something besides the the correct information in the correct context. It will be a lie or evasion.


Reported in Germany. Dec 2021. Male age 60-79. Death from omicron


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Reported in Germany. Dec 2021. Male age 60-79. Death from omicron



  So, all you have, after half a year, is *ONE* claimed Omicron death, without nearly enough verifiable details to regard it as anything close to credible.

  It appears that the toll of verifiable Omicron deaths is now up to *zero*.


----------



## eagle1462010

Funny how when the polls said the American people want to tar and feather the left over lock downs and mandates..............Covid WENT AWAY.

Imagine that...........then Inflation..........Hey Russia we need a War...........

Now it's we are VICTIMS...........WE HAVE A RIGHT TO KILL BABIES.

Leftist are MOONBATS.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Reported in Germany. Dec 2021. Male age 60-79. Death from omicron


Watch how the next lefty reply is something besides the the correct information in the correct context.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> So, all you have, after half a year, is *ONE* claimed Omicron death, without nearly enough verifiable details to regard it as anything close to credible.
> 
> It appears that the toll of verifiable Omicron deaths is now up to *zero*.


Not all I have. Just posting one specific example as requested


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Watch how the next lefty reply is something besides the the correct information in the correct context.


Don’t be a poor loser. It’s ok to be wrong every once in a while. Your omi death has been posted. Learn to love it


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Watch how the next lefty reply is something besides the the correct information in the correct context.


Side question… I’m curious, do you believe that there are any deaths in our world from cigarettes or alcohol?


----------



## EvMetro

This is not an omicon death


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omicon death


Correct that’s why I said “side note” and also why I asked AFTER posting the omi death that you asked for. Care to answer the question now? Simple yes or no will do. Then we can get back to this silly game of yours


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Watch how the next lefty reply is something besides the the correct information in the correct context.



  I predict that that will be true of the next three posts after yours.


----------



## EvMetro

Zero verifiable omicon deaths so far.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Zero verifiable omicon deaths so far.


Except for the verified deaths I posted about from Germany. Stop lying Ev


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> Except for the verified deaths I posted about from Germany. Stop lying Ev





No, they died of other causes.  They just happened to have omicron as well.

Stop lying.


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> No, they died of other causes.  They just happened to have omicron as well.
> 
> Stop lying.


Not according to the German heath officials that said death from omicron, but I’m sure you see that all as fake news anyways. 

Side question… I’m curious if you think anybody in the world has ever died from cigarettes or alcohol? Yes or no


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> Not according to the German heath officials that said death from omicron, but I’m sure you see that all as fake news anyways.
> 
> Side question… I’m curious if you think anybody in the world has ever died from cigarettes or alcohol? Yes or no





Of course they have.  Tens of thousands every month.  But, no one who has died with omicron ONLY HAD OMICRON.  They had all sorts of other ailments as well.

You see, child.  That is the difference.  The last true pandemic of 1918, healthy, young men and women contracted the flu...and died from it alone.

A thinking person can understand the difference.


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> Of course they have.  Tens of thousands every month.  But, no one who has died with omicron ONLY HAD OMICRON.  They had all sorts of other ailments as well.
> 
> You see, child.  That is the difference.  The last true pandemic of 1918, healthy, young men and women contracted the flu...and died from it alone.
> 
> A thinking person can understand the difference.


If 10s of thousands a month die from cigarettes and alcohol can you show just one specific death from each? I’d love to see how you make that case and what evidence you show


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> If 10s of thousands a month die from cigarettes and alcohol can you show just one specific death from each? I’d love to see how you make that case and what evidence you show





Of course.  Every case of alcohol poisoning that results in death is a direct alcohol death.

Every moron that goes to sleep and gets burned up in the ensuing cigarette caused fire is a direct cigarette death.

Those are the easy ones.

Anyone who smokes like a factory for 30 plus years, but has no contact with any other source who develops emphysema and dies from it, is a direct cigarette death.

Anyone who drinks alcohol like a fish for years, but has no other chemical exposure, who develops cyrhosiss of the liver, and dies from it, is a direct alcohol death.

See how easy that was.


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> Of course.  Every case of alcohol poisoning that results in death is a direct alcohol death.
> 
> Every moron that goes to sleep and gets burned up in the ensuing cigarette caused fire is a direct cigarette death.
> 
> Those are the easy ones.
> 
> Anyone who smokes like a factory for 30 plus years, but has no contact with any other source who develops emphysema and dies from it, is a direct cigarette death.
> 
> Anyone who drinks alcohol like a fish for years, but has no other chemical exposure, who develops cyrhosiss of the liver, and dies from it, is a direct alcohol death.
> 
> See how easy that was.


I’m sorry but that wouldn’t qualify by the standards of this thread. We need specific deaths from cigarettes and alcohol. The alcohol poisoning may be acceptable if you Can show a specific example. The other examples you gave were death from fire, emphysema, and Cyrhosiss


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> I’m sorry but that wouldn’t qualify by the standards of this thread. We need specific deaths from cigarettes and alcohol. The alcohol poisoning may be acceptable if you Can show a specific example. The other examples you gave were death from fire, emphysema, and Cyrhosiss






No, there are NO deaths from omicron.  Every one of the deaths is of a poor unfortunate with MULTIPLE ailments.  The average being two chronic medical conditions.  So, yet again, there is not a single death attributable to omicron alone.


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> No, there are NO deaths from omicron.  Every one of the deaths is of a poor unfortunate with MULTIPLE ailments.  The average being two chronic medical conditions.  So, yet again, there is not a single death attributable to omicron alone.


Show me one from cigarettes and one from alcohol. Show me how to show proof of an actual death from a source like that, I’d love to see it


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> Show me one from cigarettes and one from alcohol. Show me how to show proof of an actual death from a source like that, I’d love to see it






I already did in the post above.


DURRRRRRR


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> I already did in the post above.
> 
> 
> DURRRRRRR


I responded to your posted and pointed out that it did not meet the standards of this thread. You did not show specific deaths that were directly from cigarettes or alcohol


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> I responded to your posted and pointed out that it did not meet the standards of this thread. You did not show specific deaths that were directly from cigarettes or alcohol





Sure it did.  It gave exactly how to confirm a death by any particular method.

YOU chose to ignore a very simple methodology because it confirms that there are no omicron deaths.

That's on you.


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> Sure it did.  It gave exactly how to confirm a death by any particular method.
> 
> YOU chose to ignore a very simple methodology because it confirms that there are no omicron deaths.
> 
> That's on you.


I didn’t ask how to confirm a death, I asked for a specific example. Just like this thread is asking for. I’ve posted several but they somehow never meet the correct criteria. So I’m asking you to properly show a death from cigarettes and a death from alcohol


----------



## EvMetro

Zero. Watch how the next lefty reply is something besides the the correct information in the correct context. It'll be like clockwork, watch and see.


----------



## EvMetro

Zip.  Zero.


----------



## EvMetro

Still nothing


----------



## eagle1462010

They have thrown in the towel on Covid.  Election year and everyone hates them for it.  

They hope people will forget what assholes they were on covid.


----------



## EvMetro

eagle1462010 said:


> They have thrown in the towel on Covid.  Election year and everyone hates them for it.
> 
> They hope people will forget what assholes they were on covid.


Still time left for some panic theater, they just need to figure out which one will be the official midterm variant.   Could be donkey pox, could be more omicon.


----------



## eagle1462010

EvMetro said:


> Still time left for some panic theater, they just need to figure out which one will be the official midterm variant.   Could be donkey pox, could be more omicon.


I don't think they want that road.  Only if they think they can harvest votes again would they try it.

But the back lash of why their own side was turning on them will make them reconsider.


----------



## EvMetro

eagle1462010 said:


> I don't think they want that road.  Only if they think they can harvest votes again would they try it.
> 
> But the back lash of why their own side was turning on them will make them reconsider.


And we also have commies like Slade3200 who will insist that he has posted legitimate omicon specific deaths as the thread asks for...


----------



## eagle1462010

EvMetro said:


> And we also have commies like Slade3200 who will insist that he has posted legitimate omicon specific deaths as the thread asks for...


Well he is a leftist troll preaching gov't is GOD and all.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> And we also have commies like Slade3200 who will insist that he has posted legitimate omicon specific deaths as the thread asks for...


I have many many times. You’re still pushing your lies about this huh?!


----------



## EvMetro

Zero.  Zip.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Zero.  Zip.


Liar


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Liar


Lol, go ahead and post it!  Let me guess, there will be some reason why you do not post it, right?  Your next post absolutely will not contain it either.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, go ahead and post it!  Let me guess, there will be some reason why you do not post it, right?  Your next post absolutely will not contain it either.


I’ve posted it over a dozen times in this thread. At this point all you’re doing is trolling


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve posted it over a dozen times in this thread. At this point all you’re doing is trolling


Lol, just like clockwork, your next post did not have it.  Neither your next post or the one after that will contain it either.  Watch.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, just like clockwork, your next post did not have it.  Neither your next post or the one after that will contain it either.  Watch.


Of course it didn’t nor will my next… I’m not your puppet playing your troll games. I’ve posted over a dozen times and you simply ignore and move the goalposts. This is a troll thread at this point.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Of course it didn’t nor will my next… I’m not your puppet playing your troll games. I’ve posted over a dozen times and you simply ignore and move the goalposts. This is a troll thread at this point.


Clockwork indeed.  If you are NEVER going to post what you have never posted, then there is no need to stop at a dozen times.  Why not claim two or three dozen times?  It's not like you or anybody else will ever find where you have posted even one, so why not just claim hundreds of times?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Clockwork indeed.  If you are NEVER going to post what you have never posted, then there is no need to stop at a dozen times.  Why not claim two or three dozen times?  It's not like you or anybody else will ever find where you have posted even one, so why not just claim hundreds of times?


Haha, that I NEVER posted?! I guess you also NEVER responded to my post about the German  Omi death and we didn’t debate it for pages. All of that never happened. You’re a moron


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, that I NEVER posted?! I guess you also NEVER responded to my post about the German  Omi death and we didn’t debate it for pages. All of that never happened. You’re a moron


NEVER.  All we will ever see from you are claims that you previously posted what the thread asks for, minus what the thread asks for.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> NEVER.  All we will ever see from you are claims that you previously posted what the thread asks for, minus what the thread asks for.


Wrong. I posted a specific omideath of a guy in Germany. Posted it several times. Over and over. You wouldn’t accept it, kept asking for more and more details. Troll games


----------



## EvMetro

Like clockwork, lol...

Zero.  Zilch.  Zip.


----------



## EvMetro

Still nothing.


----------



## EvMetro

The lefties of USMB have established on this thread that the verifiable documented death count of commie-cron is zero.

ZERO.


----------



## eagle1462010

I have seen no proven reports of a Omicron death.


----------



## Slade3200

eagle1462010 said:


> I have seen no proven reports of a Omicron death.


I’ve posted several in this thread. Y’all just like to ignore them and stick to your narrative. Do better


----------



## eagle1462010

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve posted several in this thread. Y’all just like to ignore them and stick to your narrative. Do better


No you haven't ZERO  
Omicron vaccinated the world................Great Corona outcome.


----------



## Slade3200

eagle1462010 said:


> No you haven't ZERO
> Omicron vaccinated the world................Great Corona outcome.


Yes I posted several reports showing high concentrations of omicron deaths. The OP wouldn’t accept it because all he wanted was a specific case which I then  posted a case in Germany.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Deaths from COVID = zero
Deaths from Omicron = zero
Deaths from BA.4 = zero
Deaths from BA.5 = zero
Deaths from Long COVID = zero

Deaths from Democrats since Trump left office = 1.2 billion and rising


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve posted several in this thread. Y’all just like to ignore them and stick to your narrative. Do better



  No, you have not.

  What you have repeatedly posted is *ONE* dubious, unverifiable claim.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> No, you have not.
> 
> What you have repeatedly posted is *ONE* dubious, unverifiable claim.


That’s what was requested of me. One specific case. That’s what I posted. It was not dubious or unverified, that’s just what y’all are saying so you can keep your idiotic narrative going


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> That’s what was requested of me. One specific case. That’s what I posted. It was not dubious or unverified, that’s just what y’all are saying so you can keep your idiotic narrative going



  No credible source, and not nearly enough information to verify that the alleged decedent ever existed or what he/she might actually have died from.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> No credible source, and not nearly enough information to verify that the alleged decedent ever existed or what he/she might actually have died from.


Haha, announced by Germanys department of health. I guess they are ran by the Dems and aren’t credible though, right? Idiot


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 will NEVER be posting anything more than claims to have previously posted what he will NEVER be posting.  Watch how his next reply will just be another claim to have previously posted what he will NEVER be posting.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

So, EvMetro, what is the Omicron death toll up to, now?


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> So, EvMetro, what is the Omicron death toll up to, now?


I haven't been keeping up, maybe some lefties can give us an update...


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I haven't been keeping up, maybe some lefties can give us an update...
> 
> View attachment 668728


There’s been thousands. Let’s all pray for the families of those poor lost souls shall we?









						Omicron caused more deaths than delta in some Northeastern states
					

The omicron variant, though extremely contagious, was considered less deadly than delta. New research shows that wasn't always the case.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> There’s been thousands. Let’s all pray for the families of those poor lost souls shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omicron caused more deaths than delta in some Northeastern states
> 
> 
> The omicron variant, though extremely contagious, was considered less deadly than delta. New research shows that wasn't always the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com


"There's been" thousands means "there is been" thousands.  Do you really want to do this in front of a Trump supporter?

Do you finally have a death to post that conforms to what the thread asks for?


----------



## EvMetro

If there are only 1589 posts on this thread so far, then we have not had thousands of valid posts.  It takes at least 2000 posts, plus the opening post, to post "thousands" of valid replies.  

Even though slade meant to post "there have been" thousands of valid replies, we do not actually have ANY.  ZERO.   ZIP.  ZILCH.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> "There's been" thousands means "there is been" thousands.  Do you really want to do this in front of a Trump supporter?
> 
> Do you finally have a death to post that conforms to what the thread asks for?


There has been thousands of deaths… did you really not understand? Grammar police = white flag on the debate

I’ve posted individual specific deaths as you requested but if y’all are interested in overall impact you can’t read stuff like I posted. Did you read it? Honest answers please


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> There has been thousands of deaths… did you really not understand? Grammar police = white flag on the debate
> 
> I’ve posted individual specific deaths as you requested but if y’all are interested in overall impact you can’t read stuff like I posted. Did you read it? Honest answers please



  And yet all that you've been able to document is *ONE* very dubious claim, with not nearly enough information to establish any credibility at all.

  The count of verifiable Omicron deaths appears to still stand at *ZERO*.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> And yet all that you've been able to document is *ONE* very dubious claim, with not nearly enough information to establish any credibility at all.
> 
> The count of verifiable Omicron deaths appears to still stand at *ZERO*.


Ohh Bobby boy. You’d say that about anything. Germanys health ministry has plenty of credibility for sane minded people. I was only asked to give one specific example. But if you want numbers on a larger scope you’d refer to the studies that have been focused on groups of people. I’ve posted specific studies on omicron deaths many times. Did you actually read the last link I posted? My guess is no because you are a willfully ignorant person.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Hey, EvMetro … What is the toll of verifiable Omicron deaths, now?


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Hey, EvMetro … What is the toll of verifiable Omicron deaths, now?


Zero for the brainwashed delusionals!


----------



## eagle1462010

The answer is Zero Alex.  Next catagory is Branch Covidians for $100 Alex


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> Hey, EvMetro … What is the toll of verifiable Omicron deaths, now?


I do not see anything verifiable posted on this thread.


----------



## EvMetro

eagle1462010 said:


> The answer is Zero Alex.  Next catagory is Branch Covidians for $100 Alex


I was going to say zip, but the ZERO is probably more to the point.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Zero for the brainwashed delusionals!


Actually, there is something worse than zero.  When people try to generate figures that aren't there, it means we wouldn't be able to trust the figures if they were there.  So, we are not just at zero, we are at zero plus a whole lot of lefty corruption.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Actually, there is something worse than zero.  When people try to generate figures that aren't there, it means we wouldn't be able to trust the figures if they were there.  So, we are not just at zero, we are at zero plus a whole lot of lefty corruption.


Can you give an example of a generated false figure besides the “zero” one you're peddling?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Can you give an example of a generated false figure besides the “zero” one you're peddling?


Are you attempting to generate the notion that the number of verifiable deaths FROM omicon posted on this thread is higher than zero?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Are you attempting to generate the notion that the number of verifiable deaths FROM omicon posted on this thread is higher than zero?


Absolutely. I’ve posted several


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Absolutely. I’ve posted several


There is something worse than zero. When people try to generate figures that aren't there, it means we wouldn't be able to trust the figures, even if they were there. So, we are not just at zero, we are at zero plus a whole lot of lefty corruption.  Politically motivated attempts to generate politically convenient statistics is a picture worth a thousand words.  In this case 1600 posts.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> There is something worse than zero. When people try to generate figures that aren't there, it means we wouldn't be able to trust the figures, even if they were there. So, we are not just at zero, we are at zero plus a whole lot of lefty corruption.  Politically motivated attempts to generate politically convenient statistics is a picture worth a thousand words.  In this case 1600 posts.


I asked you for an example of generated figures and you failed to show any. Want to try again?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I asked you for an example of generated figures and you failed to show any. Want to try again?


First post what the opening post asks for, then we can address the sideshow.  If you post that you have previously posted what the opening post asks for, instead of actually posting what it asks for, then you get no sideshow answers.  1604 posts and still zero verifiable omicon deaths posted is a whole lot of political effort to create something that isn't.


----------



## boedicca

The real death toll is due to the Vaxxes (and the Shutdowns).  Just sayin'.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> First post what the opening post asks for, then we can address the sideshow.  If you post that you have previously posted what the opening post asks for, instead of actually posting what it asks for, then you get no sideshow answers.  1604 posts and still zero verifiable omicon deaths posted is a whole lot of political effort to create something that isn't.


Oh we’ve gone around this broken record what, a dozen times now?  I post examples and you claim it’s not detailed about hand want more. Without video evidence of a person died and the doctor calling the death 100% from Omicron you want be satisfied. That’s not a reasonable position though. You request has been answered. Several times. You keep on pushing your zero omicron death lie


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You keep on pushing your zero omicron death lie


I have no zero omicon death agenda.  This thread is simply for posting omicon deaths and keeping track of how many.  Post as many as you like, just don't post it unless it is legit.  So far, nobody has posted anything legit, so the total remains zero.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Oh we’ve gone around this broken record what, a dozen times now?


This is not a legit omicon death, try again.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> I have no zero omicon death agenda.  This thread is simply for posting omicon deaths and keeping track of how many.  Post as many as you like, just don't post it unless it is legit.  So far, nobody has posted anything legit, so the total remains zero.


I’ve posted many examples but you’re hell bent to say there is zero. You absolutely have an agenda. Dont lie


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve posted many examples but you’re hell bent to say there is zero. You absolutely have an agenda. Dont lie


Nope, this isn't an omicon death either.  Nice try.  

In post 1604, I posted this:

"If you post that you have *previously* posted what the opening post asks for, *instead of actually* posting what it asks for, then you get no sideshow answers."


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve posted many examples but you’re hell bent to say there is zero. You absolutely have an agenda. Dont lie





No, you have posted reports of people who died WITH omicron, not BECAUSE  of omicron.

Big difference.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Nope, this isn't an omicon death either.  Nice try.
> 
> In post 1604, I posted this:
> 
> "If you post that you have *previously* posted what the opening post asks for, *instead of actually* posting what it asks for, then you get no sideshow answers."


I know what you’ve posted it’s been on repeat. Doesn’t dismiss the fact that I’ve repeatedly posted omi deaths and you’re simply denying for the sake of denying.


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> No, you have posted reports of people who died WITH omicron, not BECAUSE  of omicron.
> 
> Big difference.


Wrong. Case in Germany I posted said death from omicron. 





__





						Germany records first death from omicron variant
					

The person who died was between the ages of 60 and 79, according to the Robert Koch Institute health body. Germany has also registered a spike in omicron infections in recent days.




					amp.dw.com


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> Wrong. Case in Germany I posted said death from omicron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany records first death from omicron variant
> 
> 
> The person who died was between the ages of 60 and 79, according to the Robert Koch Institute health body. Germany has also registered a spike in omicron infections in recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.dw.com





Your link says they died WITH omicron.

DURRRRRR


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> Your link says they died WITH omicron.
> 
> DURRRRRR


With and from. Did you not see the FROM? It was in the headline


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> With and from. Did you not see the FROM? It was in the headline





Headlines are misleading.  The real story is in the body of the text.  The body of the text only stipulates that they were infected, it makes no claim that it was the cause.

Do you not know how to read for comprehension?


----------



## Slade3200

westwall said:


> Headlines are misleading.  The real story is in the body of the text.  The body of the text only stipulates that they were infected, it makes no claim that it was the cause.
> 
> Do you not know how to read for comprehension?


First paragraph, body of the text….

Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Berlin-based Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced.

Your referring to the caption of the photo that said “with”. I’m fine with with. Somebody that does from
Omicron also does with omicron. Both are true. Get it?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I know what you’ve posted it’s been on repeat. Doesn’t dismiss the fact that I’ve repeatedly posted omi deaths and you’re simply denying for the sake of denying.


Nope, this ain't no omicon death either.


----------



## EvMetro

westwall said:


> Headlines are misleading.  The real story is in the body of the text.  The body of the text only stipulates that they were infected, it makes no claim that it was the cause.
> 
> Do you not know how to read for comprehension?


He knows he has nothing.  He just doesn't understand how stupid he makes lefties look when he attempts to generate numbers and posts from nothing in order to substantiate a failed political agenda.  If he was a mod, he'd be censoring.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve posted many examples but you’re hell bent to say there is zero. You absolutely have an agenda. Dont lie





westwall said:


> No, you have posted reports of people who died WITH omicron, not BECAUSE  of omicron.
> 
> Big difference.



  And not one with sufficient details to verify it as genuine.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Wrong. Case in Germany I posted said death from omicron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany records first death from omicron variant
> 
> 
> The person who died was between the ages of 60 and 79, according to the Robert Koch Institute health body. Germany has also registered a spike in omicron infections in recent days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.dw.com



  And no information to support any claim of authenticity.  No name, no sex, a very vague age range, no account of what other medical conditions may have been involved.

  Nothing.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

westwall said:


> Headlines are misleading.  The real story is in the body of the text.  The body of the text only stipulates that they were infected, it makes no claim that it was the cause.
> 
> Do you not know how to read for comprehension?



  Not enough in the article to establish that the alleged victim ever existed.


----------



## EvMetro

It's absolutely amazing the lengths lefties will go to to make it appear as if legitimate examples of people dying from omicon.  They are not conscious of how bad these shameless and blatantly political attempts to deceive the readers of this thread look.  Reminds me of how a chicken can look you straight in the eye while he shits where he stands.


----------



## EvMetro

It's absolutely amazing how a lefty can read this:

"If you post that you have *previously* posted what the opening post asks for, *instead of actually* posting what it asks for...."

And then immediately post that he previously posted what the opening post asks for.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Nope, this ain't no omicon death either.


Sure it is. You just need to open your eyes and your heart


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> And not one with sufficient details to verify it as genuine.


It’s an announcement from the health ministry. Idiot


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> And no information to support any claim of authenticity.  No name, no sex, a very vague age range, no account of what other medical conditions may have been involved.
> 
> Nothing.


Oh you expect peoples personal medical records to be on the internet for trolls like you to review. Gotchya. Moron


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Oh you expect peoples personal medical records to be on the internet for trolls like you to review. Gotchya. Moron


WRONG!  This is not an omicon death.  Neither is your next post.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> It's absolutely amazing the lengths lefties will go to to make it appear as if legitimate examples of people dying from omicon.  They are not conscious of how bad these shameless and blatantly political attempts to deceive the readers of this thread look.  Reminds me of how a chicken can look you straight in the eye while he shits where he stands.


Death FROM omicron announced by German health ministry. Riiiight, I’m manufacturing shit and you don’t have an agenda to keep saying it s zero. What kind of fantasy land are you living in?!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> WRONG!  This is not an omicon death.  Neither is your next post.


Sure it is. Plain as day


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Death FROM omicron *announced by German health ministry*...


Link and quote.  The mess below is not a link and quote, it is another "with" omicon, and a claim made by a media source.  The statements below are not the German health ministry, they are the statements of a media source who obviously can't make up their mind if it was "with" or "from."






.


----------



## westwall

Slade3200 said:


> Sure it is. You just need to open your eyes and your heart






APPEALS TO EMOTION ARE LOGICAL FALLACIES!


----------



## EvMetro

westwall said:


> APPEALS TO EMOTION ARE LOGICAL FALLACIES!


Indeed.  Ethos, Pathos, and Logos are three strategies commonly employed when attempting to persuade a reader.  Slade3200 has selected pathos, which is the appeal to emotion.  Not an omicon death though...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Sure it is. You just need to open your eyes and your heart





Slade3200 said:


> It’s an announcement from the health ministry. Idiot





Slade3200 said:


> Oh you expect peoples personal medical records to be on the internet for trolls like you to review. Gotchya. Moron





Slade3200 said:


> Death FROM omicron announced by German health ministry. Riiiight, I’m manufacturing shit and you don’t have an agenda to keep saying it s zero. What kind of fantasy land are you living in?!





Slade3200 said:


> Sure it is. Plain as day


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Link and quote.  The mess below is not a link and quote, it is another "with" omicon, and a claim made by a media source.  The statements below are not the German health ministry, they are the statements of a media source who obviously can't make up their mind if it was "with" or "from."
> 
> View attachment 693627
> 
> .




  Dead giveaway that it's a lie.

  If there was an actual patient that was the subject of this article, they'd have given a single age, not a 20-year-range.  And told us whether it was a man or a woman.  They might have withheld the name, and other identifying information, but there's no reason not to disclose age and sex, other than that they are lying about the patient even existing.


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> Dead giveaway that it's a lie.
> 
> If there was an actual patient that was the subject of this article, they'd have given a single age, not a 20-year-range.  And told us whether it was a man or a woman.  They might have withheld the name, and other identifying information, but there's no reason not to disclose age and sex, other than that they are lying about the patient even existing.
> 
> View attachment 693653


Plus it says "with", right there in the caption.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Link and quote.  The mess below is not a link and quote, it is another "with" omicon, and a claim made by a media source.  The statements below are not the German health ministry, they are the statements of a media source who obviously can't make up their mind if it was "with" or "from."
> 
> View attachment 693627
> 
> .


That was the photo caption... The headline and body say FROM Omicron... and here's a brain buster for you.... People who die from Omicron can also die WITH omicron.  What other excuses do you want to come up with?


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Dead giveaway that it's a lie.
> 
> If there was an actual patient that was the subject of this article, they'd have given a single age, not a 20-year-range.  And told us whether it was a man or a woman.  They might have withheld the name, and other identifying information, but there's no reason not to disclose age and sex, other than that they are lying about the patient even existing.
> 
> View attachment 693653


Hospitals aren't in the habit of exposing specific patents medical situations. They get sued for doing so. You can't be that stupid to think they would make public announcements exposing peoples medical histories


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Plus it says "with", right there in the caption.


It says FROM in the headline and body. So why are you ignoring that?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> That was the photo caption... The headline and body say FROM Omicron... and here's a brain buster for you.... People who die from Omicron can also die WITH omicron.  What other excuses do you want to come up with?


This is not an omicon death.   If anybody has ever died from omicon, then they also died with omicon.  It doesn't work the other way though.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> It says FROM in the headline and body. So why are you ignoring that?


Nope, this is not an omicon death.  You would have to post at least a headline, and then it would have to say from.  It would also have to be accurate.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omicon death.   If anybody has ever died from omicon, then they also died with omicon.  It doesn't work the other way though.


Incorrect, first off, an omicron death exactly what it is, and secondly, somebody can absolutely die from omicron but not with it.Do you need me to explain how? You are all kinds of confused.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Incorrect, first off, an omicron death exactly what it is, and secondly, somebody can absolutely die from omicron but not with it.Do you need me to explain how? You are all kinds of confused.


WRONG! This is not an omicon death, try again.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Nope, this is not an omicon death.  You would have to post at least a headline, and then it would have to say from.  It would also have to be accurate.


That’s exactly what I did. I posted a headline, it said FROM, and you still deny and dodge. It’s because your pushing an agaenda and not being honest









						[Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
					

Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...




					euobserver.com


----------



## Peace

Synthaholic said:


> Fauci says Omicron will not be as severe.


Well it was nimrod!


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> That’s exactly what I did. I posted a headline, it said FROM, and you still deny and dodge. It’s because your pushing an agaenda and not. Being honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
> 
> 
> Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euobserver.com


Euobserver is not the German health ministry like you claimed, it is a propaganda source.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> WRONG! This is not an omicon death, try again.


Is this your default reply when you can’t come up with a counterpoint?! Pretty pathetic


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Euobserver is not the German health ministry like you claimed, it is a propaganda source.


That’s a cop out reply. Prove they are lying if you think they are lying.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Death FROM omicron announced by German health ministry. Riiiight, I’m manufacturing shit and you don’t have an agenda to keep saying it s zero. What kind of fantasy land are you living in?!


From post 1629.  Announced by the German Health Ministry, not some propaganda source like the EUobserver?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> It says FROM in the headline and body. So why are you ignoring that?


You claimed that the German health ministry announced a death from omicon.  Produce this quote from the German Ministry of health.  A quote from the EUobserver claiming that the GMH stated that is as worthless as you or candycorn  saying they stated that.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> From post 1629.  Announced by the German Health Ministry, not some propaganda source like the EUobserver?


Yup that’s how announcements get out, through the media. Sorry to ruin your zero omi death narrative but it was silly to begin with


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You claimed that the German health ministry announced a death from omicon.  Produce this quote from the German Ministry of health.  A quote from the EUobserver claiming that the GMH stated that is as worthless as you or candycorn  saying they stated that.


I don’t speak German, I’m posting articles by the national media reporting on the situation


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Yup that’s how announcements get out, through the media.


The notion that this propaganda rag is the official representative of the German Ministery of Health shows how desperate lefties are to tow the party line.  1600+ posts with ZERO legitimate omicon deaths posted, and you are trying to promote the notion that the EuObserver propaganda rag made an official announcement on behalf of the German Health Ministry that somebody died from omicon, and that this propaganda rag is the official representative of the German health ministry.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> The notion that this propaganda rag is the official representative of the German Ministery of Health shows how desperate lefties are to tow the party line.  1600+ posts with ZERO legitimate omicon deaths posted, and you are trying to promote the notion that the EuObserver propaganda rag made an official announcement on behalf of the German Health Ministry that somebody died from omicon, and that this propaganda rag is the official representative of the German health ministry.


I never said anything about a propaganda rag being the official representative of the German Ministry of Health. You need to paint it that way because your little narrative was contradicted and now you need to blindly punch back to try and discredit it.  But you don't even try to make a point that has any substance to show how that article is inaccurate. You just call it a propaganda rag.

What a joke.  You asked for a specific example of on Omi death. Its been posted by me dozens of times. You just don't like it so you're throwing a fit. Grow up.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Death FROM omicron *announced by German health ministry*.


Produce this quote *by the German Health Ministry.*  leave out claims by you, the Huffington Post, the EU observer, or any other propaganda sources, and just post a quote of what the GMH stated.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Produce this quote *by the German Health Ministry.*  leave out claims by you, the Huffington Post, the EU observer, or any other propaganda sources, and just post a quote of what the GMH stated.


Why would I do that? I know your game. You’d call the German health ministry a corrupt government org and then want a direct quote from a doctor. And if I provided that then the doctor would be paid off and forced by the gov so you need the medical records of the deceased… right?! 

Get real. You asked. I answered. A death FROM omicron has been shown. You can’t refute it as false. Game over


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Why would I do that?


Because you claimed that the GHM made the statement.  Without this quote that you claim the GMH said, the omicon death tally on this thread simply remains at ZERO.


----------



## EvMetro

It's absolutely amazing the lengths lefties will go to to make it appear as if legitimate examples of people dying from omicon have been posted. They are not conscious of how bad these shameless and blatantly political attempts to deceive the readers of this thread look. Reminds me of how a chicken can look you straight in the eye while he shits where he stands.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Because you claimed that the GHM made the statement.  Without this quote that you claim the GMH said, the omicon death tally on this thread simply remains at ZERO.


The GHM did make the statement during a press conference that the press reported on. I posted two articles reporting on it both of which said somebody died FROM Omicron.  You have nothing to show this as a lie.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> It's absolutely amazing the lengths lefties will go to to make it appear as if legitimate examples of people dying from omicon have been posted. They are not conscious of how bad these shameless and blatantly political attempts to deceive the readers of this thread look. Reminds me of how a chicken can look you straight in the eye while he shits where he stands.


When you dismiss every article as fake new with no evidence that it's fake or that reporters are lying it shows a whole new level of childish agenda driven dishonesty. Do better.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> When you dismiss every article as fake new with no evidence that it's fake or that reporters are lying it shows a whole new level of childish agenda driven dishonesty. Do better.


Do you believe what Alex Jones says if he makes a claim about what the CDC says, or do you go to he CDC site and read it for yourself?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Do you believe what Alex Jones says if he makes a claim about what the CDC says, or do you go to he CDC site and read it for yourself?


I go to the CDC site. Because I can show you lie after lie from Jones


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I go to the CDC site. Because I can show you lie after lie from Jones


Then why would you trust EU observer to tell you the official narrative?  Do you only trust media that tickles your political bias?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Then why would you trust EU observer to tell you the official narrative?  Do you only trust media that tickles your political bias?


I have no reason to doubt them yet. News organizations are much different than the Alex Jones opinion commentators too. Kind of silly that you’d compare the two


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I have no reason to doubt them yet. News organizations are much different than the Alex Jones opinion commentators too. Kind of silly that you’d compare the two


You have good reason to doubt ALL media, news, and propaganda.  

The legitimate number of deaths from omicon posted on this thread remains at ZERO.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> You have good reason to doubt ALL media, news, and propaganda.
> 
> The legitimate number of deaths from omicon posted on this thread remains at ZERO.


Correct it is healthy to be skeptical of everything you hear second and third hand.

You are lying no when you say no omi deaths have been posted. I posted one. You can be skeptical of the report all you want but it’s still been reported and posted.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Correct it is healthy to be skeptical of everything you hear second and third hand.
> 
> You are lying no when you say no omi deaths have been posted. I posted one. You can be skeptical of the report all you want but it’s still been reported and posted.


Wrong!  This is not an omicon death, try again. 

ZERO.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrong!  This is not an omicon death, try again.
> 
> ZERO.


Of course it is. Clearly defined in the headline and body of multiple articles. A man died FROM omicron. A specific case has been reported and posted. Deal with it.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Of course it is. Clearly defined in the headline and body of multiple articles. A man died FROM omicron. A specific case has been reported and posted. Deal with it.


WRONG!  This is not a legitimate omicon death either.  Nice try!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> WRONG!  This is not a legitimate omicon death either.  Nice try!


Of course it is. Reported in black and white. Stop lying


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Of course it is. Reported in black and white. Stop lying


Nope!  This is not an omicon death either!


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Nope!  This is not an omicon death either!


An article that reports a death from omicron isn’t an omicron death??? Hahaha. Whatever you say buddy


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> An article that reports a death from omicron isn’t an omicron death??? Hahaha. Whatever you say buddy



  No, it's just an article, making a claim, while failing to provide enough detail to support that claim.

  In this case, the lack of detail is sufficient not only to fail to give any credibility to the claim, but to fail, even to give any rational person any basis on which to assume that the claim is based on any truth at all.  There is no reason given that is sufficient to support the assumption that the person claimed to have died from/with Omicron even existed in the first place.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> No, it's just an article, making a claim, while failing to provide enough detail to support that claim.
> 
> In this case, the lack of detail is sufficient not only to fail to give any credibility to the claim, but to fail, even to give any rational person any basis on which to assume that the claim is based on any truth at all.  There is no reason given that is sufficient to support the assumption that the person claimed to have died from/with Omicron even existed in the first place.


Wrong. The article was reporting on an announcement made the the German health ministry that there was a death From Omicron. You turds are just playing games and denying it. Shame on you


----------



## EvMetro

Bob Blaylock said:


> No, it's just an article, making a claim, while failing to provide enough detail to support that claim.
> 
> In this case, the lack of detail is sufficient not only to fail to give any credibility to the claim, but to fail, even to give any rational person any basis on which to assume that the claim is based on any truth at all.  There is no reason given that is sufficient to support the assumption that the person claimed to have died from/with Omicron even existed in the first place.


Let's not forget that his link also said that the person died "with" omicon, as seen below.  They said that he died "with", AND "from," but somehow we are supposed to default to the "from".  Fortunately for the Herman Health Ministry, this propaganda rag isn't their official representative. 






.


----------



## EvMetro

ZERO


----------



## gfm7175

I thought I'd provide an update to this thread.

The death toll is still zero.


----------



## EvMetro

gfm7175 said:


> I thought I'd provide an update to this thread.
> 
> The death toll is still zero.


Slade3200 will be along shortly to claim that legitimate deaths from omicon have in fact been posted "somewhere" on this thread, but he won't reveal where and he won't repost them...


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200 will be along shortly to claim that legitimate deaths from omicon have in fact been posted "somewhere" on this thread, but he won't reveal where and he won't repost them...


True. I guess I’m the only honest poster on this thread. Not only have extensive studies shown many thousands of deaths due to omicron but I’ve also pointed to reports of specific individual cases which the op simply dismissed as fake news.









						[Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
					

Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...




					euobserver.com


----------



## EvMetro

Still ZERO legitimate omicon deaths posted


----------



## EvMetro

Claims from EU Observer, the Daily Kos, Alex Jones, or any propaganda are not legitimate.  If the EU Observer claims slade3200 voted for Trump, that doesn't make it true.


----------



## gfm7175

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200 will be along shortly to claim that legitimate deaths from omicon have in fact been posted "somewhere" on this thread, but he won't reveal where and he won't repost them...


I look forward to it. He can tell me about about these supposed "caused by omicron" or "caused by covid" deaths if he wishes and then I'll tell him all about how the government propaganda is complete and utter BS.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> True. I guess I’m the only honest poster on this thread. Not only have extensive studies shown many thousands of deaths due to omicron but I’ve also pointed to reports of specific individual cases which the op simply dismissed as fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
> 
> 
> Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euobserver.com


A study is not a death certificate.


----------



## JasonAlcor

gfm7175 said:


> A study is not a death certificate.



And then factor in that a directive was handed down in March of 2020 from the NVSS to instruct all of the Medical community that COVID-19 should be reported on the death certificate for all decedents where the disease caused *or is
assumed to have caused or contributed to death. 



			https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
		

*
They purposely use "*BOLD*" print in their line above.....


----------



## gfm7175

JasonAlcor said:


> And then factor in that a directive was handed down in March of 2020 from the NVSS to instruct all of the Medical community that COVID-19 should be reported on the death certificate for all decedents where the disease caused *or is
> assumed to have caused or contributed to death.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf
> 
> 
> *
> They purposely use "*BOLD*" print in their line above.....


BINGO.  You already know where I was going to take it next if that poster were to make appeal to COVID being listed on the lower lines of death certificates as an "underlying cause".

You're getting into how the death certificates themselves are also a part of the COVID scam.

Kudos!


----------



## JasonAlcor

gfm7175 said:


> BINGO.  *You already know where I was going to take it next *if that poster were to make appeal to COVID being listed on the lower lines of death certificates as an "underlying cause".
> 
> You're getting into how the death certificates themselves are also a part of the COVID scam.
> 
> Kudos!



Of course, as you’re not a dummy and connected the dots most likely from the get-go too.

The faked pandemic covid script happens to be very easy to follow if you have a brain that works and is free of the extensive government brainwashing, since it was laid out in extreme detail by the creators at Johns Hopkins - WEF and the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation (and several other top level coordinators) via the Event 201 dry run simulation held in NY back in October of 2019.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> A study is not a death certificate.


Youre right it’s not. What’s your point?


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Youre right it’s not. What’s your point?


My point is that you will never find COVID listed anywhere near the top lines of Section 1 of a death certificate.

You will always find it listed at the bottom of Section 1 as an "*underlying* cause of death".  That is part of the scam, as COVID shouldn't even be listed in Section 1 to begin with, but rather should be listed in Section 2 as a "potential contributing factor".  Under this scam, ALL DEATHS could effectively be labeled as "COVID deaths" because a person might've possibly "contracted COVID" some time before he/she died.

One forum buddy of mine put it this way, and I quote:

*Step 1.* The CDC hijacks the term "_Underlying Cause of Death_" and uses it to rename "_unrelated coincidence_." This way, whenever any person who coincidentally might have possibly had some cold or flu symptoms dies of something completely unrelated to COVID-19, the virus can nonetheless be *determined* to be _underlying_ the cause of death ... not the cause of death but _underlying_ it. Through wordplay, it transforms into the _Underlying Cause of Death_ ... which suddenly makes it a "cause of death." Do you see what they did there? COVID-19 is transformed from "having existed in the patient" to being *determined* a patient's "cause of death." This is the entry point for the CDC video below. Don't misunderstand, this new term does not replace any other terms; it is simply added to the existing terms _Immediate Cause of Death_, _Conditions Leading to the Immediate Cause of Death_ and _Contributing Factos_ (which goes in Part II). This term merely serves as the vehicle for getting COVID-19 to be *determined* to be a cause of death and listed in Section 1 of the death certificate, even when it is an unrelated coincidence.

*Step 2.* Medical Examiners are instructed to *determine* that COVID-19 is the _Underlying Cause of Death_ if there is any *unverified* reason, anecdotal or otherwise, that the deceased might have possibly exhibited some symptoms that perhaps could be interpreted as having had a cold or the flu. The list of "potential symptoms" is long and any "symptom" on that list can be exhibited by someone who is about to die thus giving all medical examiners a broad mandate to *determine* that COVID-19 was present and _underlying_ the death.

*Step 3.* (This is the point the CDC video begins). Once COVID-19 is officially *determined* a "cause of death" (even if technically it isn't) COVID-19 can then be listed in Part 1 of the death certificate as a _Cause of Death_ rather than be listed in Part 2 as merely a potential _Contributing Factor_. The CDC specifies how the death certificate is to be filled out, i.e. with "COVID-19" hard-coded as the _Underlying Cause of Death_, denoting that it was a completely unrelated coincidence. The death certificate is to be filled out as follows and no one is to be the wiser:

The actual direct cause of death is to be listed on line "A" under _Immediate Cause of Death_. Line "B" is for any conditions that actually caused/led to the immediate cause of death. Line "C" can be used to list any conditions that caused the development of the conditions listed in "B." Then whichever line ends up being the last line in the sequence is to be hardcoded with "COVID-19," as the *Underlying Cause of Death*. All deaths in which the death certificate lists COVID-19 as the _Underlying Cause_ is classified and reported as a *COVID Death*!

It's all a scam. All deaths could be effectively labelled as *COVID deaths*.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> My point is that you will never find COVID listed anywhere near the top lines of Section 1 of a death certificate.
> 
> You will always find it listed at the bottom of Section 1 as an "*underlying* cause of death".  That is part of the scam, as COVID shouldn't even be listed in Section 1 to begin with, but rather should be listed in Section 2 as a "potential contributing factor".  Under this scam, ALL DEATHS could effectively be labeled as "COVID deaths" because a person might've possibly "contracted COVID" some time before he/she died.
> 
> One forum buddy of mine put it this way, and I quote:
> 
> *Step 1.* The CDC hijacks the term "_Underlying Cause of Death_" and uses it to rename "_unrelated coincidence_." This way, whenever any person who coincidentally might have possibly had some cold or flu symptoms dies of something completely unrelated to COVID-19, the virus can nonetheless be *determined* to be _underlying_ the cause of death ... not the cause of death but _underlying_ it. Through wordplay, it transforms into the _Underlying Cause of Death_ ... which suddenly makes it a "cause of death." Do you see what they did there? COVID-19 is transformed from "having existed in the patient" to being *determined* a patient's "cause of death." This is the entry point for the CDC video below. Don't misunderstand, this new term does not replace any other terms; it is simply added to the existing terms _Immediate Cause of Death_, _Conditions Leading to the Immediate Cause of Death_ and _Contributing Factos_ (which goes in Part II). This term merely serves as the vehicle for getting COVID-19 to be *determined* to be a cause of death and listed in Section 1 of the death certificate, even when it is an unrelated coincidence.
> 
> *Step 2.* Medical Examiners are instructed to *determine* that COVID-19 is the _Underlying Cause of Death_ if there is any *unverified* reason, anecdotal or otherwise, that the deceased might have possibly exhibited some symptoms that perhaps could be interpreted as having had a cold or the flu. The list of "potential symptoms" is long and any "symptom" on that list can be exhibited by someone who is about to die thus giving all medical examiners a broad mandate to *determine* that COVID-19 was present and _underlying_ the death.
> 
> *Step 3.* (This is the point the CDC video begins). Once COVID-19 is officially *determined* a "cause of death" (even if technically it isn't) COVID-19 can then be listed in Part 1 of the death certificate as a _Cause of Death_ rather than be listed in Part 2 as merely a potential _Contributing Factor_. The CDC specifies how the death certificate is to be filled out, i.e. with "COVID-19" hard-coded as the _Underlying Cause of Death_, denoting that it was a completely unrelated coincidence. The death certificate is to be filled out as follows and no one is to be the wiser:
> 
> The actual direct cause of death is to be listed on line "A" under _Immediate Cause of Death_. Line "B" is for any conditions that actually caused/led to the immediate cause of death. Line "C" can be used to list any conditions that caused the development of the conditions listed in "B." Then whichever line ends up being the last line in the sequence is to be hardcoded with "COVID-19," as the *Underlying Cause of Death*. All deaths in which the death certificate lists COVID-19 as the _Underlying Cause_ is classified and reported as a *COVID Death*!
> 
> It's all a scam. All deaths could be effectively labelled as *COVID deaths*.


That’s just silly. Look at a historical chart of total deaths in the USA and notice the difference during the pandemic. Substantially more people died. And you’re going to pretend that COVID was not responsible for deaths?! You can’t be serious





 World death rate


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> That’s just silly. Look at a historical chart of total deaths in the USA and notice the difference during the pandemic. Substantially more people died. And you’re going to pretend that COVID was not responsible for deaths?! You can’t be serious
> 
> View attachment 708599
> World death rate
> View attachment 708600


Nah, what's silly is blindly going along with the COVID farce.  You haven't refuted any of my reasoning as to why "COVID deaths" aren't actually COVID deaths. Instead, you make appeal to "number of total deaths increasing". That says nothing about "COVID deaths", and I could easily argue that such an increase in deaths during that time period is due to a plethora of other reasons, one of them being the COVID jabs.

I've already explained to you how literally any death can be deemed a "COVID death" (due to the death certificate fraud I mentioned earlier).


----------



## Next Time

Is the flu still being called "omicron"?


----------



## Next Time

Here are some interesting articles that demonstrate all those deaths from the pandemic were about.​
Death certificate data: COVID-19 as the underlying cause of death​CDC Admits Finacial Hospital Incentives Drove up COVID-19 Death Rates​Study: CDC Broke Federal Law by Manipulating COVID Death Statistics​


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Nah, what's silly is blindly going along with the COVID farce.  You haven't refuted any of my reasoning as to why "COVID deaths" aren't actually COVID deaths. Instead, you make appeal to "number of total deaths increasing". That says nothing about "COVID deaths", and I could easily argue that such an increase in deaths during that time period is due to a plethora of other reasons, one of them being the COVID jabs.
> 
> I've already explained to you how literally any death can be deemed a "COVID death" (due to the death certificate fraud I mentioned earlier).


I refuted it by showing the huge spike in death rates. How do you explain those?


----------



## JasonAlcor

Slade3200 said:


> That’s just silly. Look at a historical chart of total deaths in the USA and notice the difference during the pandemic. Substantially more people died. And you’re going to pretend that COVID was not responsible for deaths?! You can’t be serious
> 
> View attachment 708599
> World death rate
> View attachment 708600




Do you even realize that all those "excessive deaths" you are claiming are/were predicted in Life Insurance Co. actuaries*.*

My wife is a retired actuary who worked for a major life insurance company and could have told you over 35 years ago when she obtained her first bachelor's degree in mathematics and then a second bachelor's in actuarial science and statistics that a the huge amount of baby boomers  were going to die in the years 2019, 2020, 2021, 2022 etc.. etc... as the period from 1946 – 1964. Those were the baby boomer years in which there was the most recorded births ever, in the U.S. and guess what?

All those baby boomers are now dying. And it's a global event.

76 million births in the United States from 1946 to 1964, the 19 years usually called the “baby boom.” Of the 76 million baby boomers born, nearly 11 million had died by 2012, leaving some 65.2 million survivors and they are dying in massive numbers right now. 

So your "historical" chart is completely meaning less and only proves that a massive amount of old people were going to be dying since the bulk of them are well into their late 60's, 70's, 80's and 90's. and in poor health from all the crap and chemical laced food they have been eating with the FDA's blessing.


----------



## JasonAlcor

Next Time said:


> Here are some interesting articles that demonstrate all those deaths from the pandemic were about.​
> Death certificate data: COVID-19 as the underlying cause of death​CDC Admits Finacial Hospital Incentives Drove up COVID-19 Death Rates​Study: CDC Broke Federal Law by Manipulating COVID Death Statistics​




And don't forget this whole viron $cam starts with the phony tests.

The tests that CDC openly tells you that their "rigged" tests will test positive for just about everything under the sun.

The NVSS also told the medical community to make everything a FAKED viron death where it's just to be "assumed" as the cause of death.


----------



## Slade3200

JasonAlcor said:


> Do you even realize that all those "excessive deaths" you are claiming are/were predicted in Life Insurance Co. actuaries*.*
> 
> My wife is a retired actuary who worked for a major life insurance company and could have told you over 35 years ago when she obtained her first bachelor's degree in mathematics and then a second bachelor's in actuarial science and statistics that a the huge amount of baby boomers  were going to die in the years 2019, 2020, 2021, 2022 etc.. etc... as the period from 1946 – 1964. Those were the baby boomer years in which there was the most recorded births ever, in the U.S. and guess what?
> 
> All those baby boomers are now dying. And it's a global event.
> 
> 76 million births in the United States from 1946 to 1964, the 19 years usually called the “baby boom.” Of the 76 million baby boomers born, nearly 11 million had died by 2012, leaving some 65.2 million survivors and they are dying in massive numbers right now.
> 
> So your "historical" chart is completely meaning less and only proves that a massive amount of old people were going to be dying since the bulk of them are well into their late 60's, 70's, 80's and 90's. and in poor health from all the crap and chemical laced food they have been eating with the FDA's blessing.


It’s not my historic chart. It is census and statistics. Are you really going to try and claim that it’s pure coincidence that the natural Baby boomer death spike happened at the exact same time as COVID hitting?! Really think about that.


----------



## Next Time

This is the best of the 6 links I have bookmarked on the failed PCR tests.

Video: Dr. Kary B. Mullis. “No Infection or Illness Can be Accurately Diagnosed with the PCR Test”


----------



## JasonAlcor

Slade3200 said:


> It’s not my historic chart. It is census and statistics. *Are you really going to try and claim that it’s pure coincidence that the natural Baby boomer death spike happened at the exact same time as COVID hitting?*! Really think about that.



Yes, These 76 million plus baby boomers represent close to one-quarter of the estimated population of 330 million. And the Census Bureau currently projects that the baby-boom population will only total 61.3 million in the U.S. by 2029.

That's a drop in the U.S. population by almost a *14 million deaths* in just 5 years and that's* 2.8 million baby boomers death per-year by the baby boomers alone. *

The aging and the unprecedented upcoming deaths going on now of the baby boomers, and going forward is creating a dramatic shift in the age composition of the U.S. population.

By the way and that tiny spike in the "historical" chart you posted is not showing "excess" deaths from the FAKE viron. So it's just a useless chart that you are trying to attribute to the covidian wealth transfer $cam.


----------



## Slade3200

JasonAlcor said:


> Yes, These 76 million plus baby boomers represent close to one-quarter of the estimated population of 330 million. And the Census Bureau currently projects that the baby-boom population will only total 61.3 million in the U.S. by 2029.
> 
> That's a drop in the U.S. population by almost a *14 million deaths* in just 5 years and that's* 2.8 million baby boomers death per-year by the baby boomers alone. *
> 
> The aging and the unprecedented upcoming deaths going on now of the baby boomers, and going forward is creating a dramatic shift in the age composition of the U.S. population.
> 
> By the way and that tiny spike in the "historical" chart you posted is not showing "excess" deaths from the FAKE viron. So it's just a useless chart that you are trying to attribute to the covidian wealth transfer $cam.


Have you ever watched one of those videos explaining how the earth is really flat? They are very convincing. You should check one of them out…. While you’re at it read this.










						Pandemic Disrupted Historical Mortality Patterns, Caused Largest Jump in Deaths in 100 Years
					

The United States experienced its largest increase in deaths between 2019 and 2020, when the COVID-19 pandemic began.




					www.census.gov


----------



## JasonAlcor

Slade3200 said:


> *Have you ever watched one of those videos explaining how the earth is really flat? They are very convincing. *You should check one of them out…. While you’re at it read this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandemic Disrupted Historical Mortality Patterns, Caused Largest Jump in Deaths in 100 Years
> 
> 
> The United States experienced its largest increase in deaths between 2019 and 2020, when the COVID-19 pandemic began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov




Do tell?

And by the way I don't read "pure government propaganda" from their very own library of "stories" that are trying to push a false narrative on a viron that doesn't exist; and is only being used as excuse to get dumb shits to inject themselves with their "miracle" substance that was magically created in about 6 months from start to finish.

It falls inline with that other government insane fantasy  "miracle" where both political parties were all singing "kumbya" and crafted the CARES Act, and then legislated  through both the House and Senate between January 20th 2020 and March 25th 2020 and then threw it on Trumps desk to sign just two days later.

If people are not smart enough to see through that fantasy and want to be duped into injecting themselves not just once, not twice, not just thrice, not just four times, but now five times with a syringe full of who knows what, because strangers in white lab coats tell them too, then go knock yourselves out.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> I refuted it by showing the huge spike in death rates. How do you explain those?


A "huge spike in (all cause) death rates" says nothing about whether or not a COVID death is a COVID death, nor does it say anything about COVID deaths.  Ergo, you refuted nothing.

Seems to me like the COVID jabs are causing a spike in death rates.     ... as well as people following shitty health guidelines and living more sedentary lifestyles... as well as baby boomers dying off...


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> It’s not my historic chart. It is census and statistics. Are you really going to try and claim that it’s pure coincidence that the natural Baby boomer death spike happened at the exact same time as COVID hitting?! Really think about that.


Yes, it's a coincidence.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Have you ever watched one of those videos explaining how the earth is really flat? They are very convincing. You should check one of them out…. While you’re at it read this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pandemic Disrupted Historical Mortality Patterns, Caused Largest Jump in Deaths in 100 Years
> 
> 
> The United States experienced its largest increase in deaths between 2019 and 2020, when the COVID-19 pandemic began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov


Ahhhhh, the typical "you must be a flat earther" response once a communist gets intellectually smoked in a discussion and has nothing left to offer...  I NEVER saw that one coming..... **eyeroll**


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> A "huge spike in (all cause) death rates" says nothing about whether or not a COVID death is a COVID death, nor does it say anything about COVID deaths.  Ergo, you refuted nothing.
> 
> Seems to me like the COVID jabs are causing a spike in death rates.     ... as well as people following shitty health guidelines and living more sedentary lifestyles... as well as baby boomers dying off...


The spike happened before the jab. And if you honestly thing a natural death rate spike happened at the exact same time as a world wide pandemic and you don’t think the virus impacted that then you’re a special kind of dumb.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Ahhhhh, the typical "you must be a flat earther" response once a communist gets intellectually smoked in a discussion and has nothing left to offer...  I NEVER saw that one coming..... **eyeroll**


The idiot logic y’all are using is on par with flat earthers. You get duped by conspiracy theories… sad


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> The idiot logic y’all are using is on par with flat earthers. You get duped by conspiracy theories… sad


Projection.

Did you know that a Pfizer director has now openly admitted that their jabby jabs were never actually tested for stopping/preventing transmission? --- That means that the whole "get jabbed to save others" mantra was a bald faced lie from the very get-go and YOU fell for it.  

That means that the COVID passport system was based on a bald faced lie and YOU fell for it.  

That means that the "get jabbed or get fired" movement was based on a bald faced lie and YOU fell for it.  

That means that Big Harma and Big Government was blatantly lying to you this whole time, right to your face, and YOU fell for it.

What else didn't Pfizer test with regard to these jabby jabs?  What else is Big Harma and Big Government blatantly lying to your face about?

Unless you can admit that you were duped by these demons, and then realize how/why you were duped by them, you will only continue to be duped by them...


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> The spike happened before the jab. And if you honestly thing a natural death rate spike happened at the exact same time as a world wide pandemic and you don’t think the virus impacted that then you’re a special kind of dumb.


I thought that the spike was still happening??  Now you're telling me that the spike was a thing of the past?   Make up your mind, dude.

Yes, it was a coincidence.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> The idiot logic y’all are using is on par with flat earthers. You get duped by conspiracy theories… sad


Meanwhile, the number of legitimate and verifiable omicon deaths posted on this thread remain at ZERO.


----------



## Slade3200

JasonAlcor said:


> Do tell?
> 
> And by the way I don't read "pure government propaganda" from their very own library of "stories" that are trying to push a false narrative on a viron that doesn't exist; and is only being used as excuse to get dumb shits to inject themselves with their "miracle" substance that was magically created in about 6 months from start to finish.
> 
> It falls inline with that other government insane fantasy  "miracle" where both political parties were all singing "kumbya" and crafted the CARES Act, and then legislated  through both the House and Senate between January 20th 2020 and March 25th 2020 and then threw it on Trumps desk to sign just two days later.
> 
> If people are not smart enough to see through that fantasy and want to be duped into injecting themselves not just once, not twice, not just thrice, not just four times, but now five times with a syringe full of who knows what, because strangers in white lab coats tell them too, then go knock yourselves out.


I know several people like you who has so much distrust in the government they look for any counter narrative and then cling onto it like it’s gospel. Which source do you find more reliable if you don’t trust the census, statia, or the CDC?


gfm7175 said:


> Projection.
> 
> Did you know that a Pfizer director has now openly admitted that their jabby jabs were never actually tested for stopping/preventing transmission? --- That means that the whole "get jabbed to save others" mantra was a bald faced lie from the very get-go and YOU fell for it.
> 
> That means that the COVID passport system was based on a bald faced lie and YOU fell for it.
> 
> That means that the "get jabbed or get fired" movement was based on a bald faced lie and YOU fell for it.
> 
> That means that Big Harma and Big Government was blatantly lying to you this whole time, right to your face, and YOU fell for it.
> 
> What else didn't Pfizer test with regard to these jabby jabs?  What else is Big Harma and Big Government blatantly lying to your face about?
> 
> Unless you can admit that you were duped by these demons, and then realize how/why you were duped by them, you will only continue to be duped by them...


no projection that was just truth. So what if the vax wasn’t tested for transmission. It was Crunch time and Trumps warp speed was pushing to get something out before the election so he could claim he saved the day. The vax had an efficacy rate near 90% and helped block people from getting it. That slowed the spread and it saved lives.

I know you anti government types want to paint everytbing they do as evil but facts are facts. At least we have people out there trying to make a difference. Don’t be such an entitled brat


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> I thought that the spike was still happening??  Now you're telling me that the spike was a thing of the past?   Make up your mind, dude.
> 
> Yes, it was a coincidence.


Your coincidence theory makes no logical or rational sense. The entire world followed the same trend. How do you rectify that with your baby boomer theory?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Meanwhile, the number of legitimate and verifiable omicon deaths posted on this thread remain at ZERO.


Liar


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> So what if the vax wasn’t tested for transmission.


You have no problem with a whole slew of draconian authoritarian autocratic "COVID" measures being forced upon the populace on the basis of a complete bald faced lie?



Slade3200 said:


> It was Crunch time


Yup... you continue to believe the farce...



Slade3200 said:


> and Trumps warp speed was pushing to get something out before the election so he could claim he saved the day.


Yup, because people were duped into demanding a miracle cure for a fake virus.



Slade3200 said:


> The vax had an efficacy rate near 90%


No it didn't (and still doesn't).



Slade3200 said:


> and helped block people from getting it.


I literally just got done telling you that a Pfizer director just testified to EU government that the jabby jabs *WERE NOT TESTED FOR PREVENTING TRANSMISSION.   *The jabby jabs didn't help block people from getting anything... THAT WAS NEVER TESTED.



Slade3200 said:


> That slowed the spread and it saved lives.


Continued denial of the truth even after I've informed you that Pfizer admits to NEVER TESTING FOR PREVENTING TRANSMISSION.   You can't make a claim about something that was NEVER TESTED.


Slade3200 said:


> I know you anti government types want to paint everytbing they do as evil but facts are facts. At least we have people out there trying to make a difference. Don’t be such an entitled brat


You don't even know what a fact is.   What "people"?  What "difference" are they making?   Lying about testing for preventing transmission, even though that was never actually tested for, is evil.  Basing a whole bunch of draconian tyrannical measures upon people for years, destroying their livelihoods, not allowing them to comfort loved ones on their death beds, all based on a LIE is *evil*.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Liar


You don't give a shit about liars, remember?   Remember when you replied "so what" when I pointed out Pfizer's lie?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> You have no problem with a whole slew of draconian authoritarian autocratic "COVID" measures being forced upon the populace on the basis of a complete bald faced lie?


I never supported government mandates. Note that many of the shutdowns and requirements came from the business owners trying to protect their employees and patrons


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> You don't give a shit about liars, remember?   Remember when you replied "so what" when I pointed out Pfizer's lie?


I said “so what” to testing for transmission which I believed you pointed out came from a statement pfizer made


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> I never supported government mandates. Note that many of the shutdowns and requirements came from the business owners trying to protect their employees and patrons


No, they came from government mandates.


----------



## JasonAlcor

gfm7175 said:


> Projection.
> 
> Did you know that a Pfizer director has now openly admitted that their jabby jabs were never actually tested for stopping/preventing transmission? --- That means that the whole "get jabbed to save others" mantra was a bald faced lie from the very get-go and YOU fell for it.
> 
> That means that the COVID passport system was based on a bald faced lie and YOU fell for it.
> 
> That means that the "get jabbed or get fired" movement was based on a bald faced lie and YOU fell for it.
> 
> That means that Big Harma and Big Government was blatantly lying to you this whole time, right to your face, and YOU fell for it.
> 
> What else didn't Pfizer test with regard to these jabby jabs?  What else is Big Harma and Big Government blatantly lying to your face about?
> 
> Unless you can admit that you were duped by these demons, and then realize how/why you were duped by them, you will only continue to be duped by them...



These words he speaks are true.

Only a fool would pledge allegiance to their gangster government and the people at the top of the pyramid who only view you as a useless eater and someone who is using up all "their" precious resources.


----------



## JasonAlcor

gfm7175 said:


> I thought that the spike was still happening??  Now you're telling me that the spike was a thing of the past?   Make up your mind, dude.
> 
> Yes, it was a coincidence.



Not really a "coincidence" as the "ARTIFICIAL EVENT" planned and timed to coincide when the wave of boomer deaths were set to occur.

And of course the sadistic handpicked ghouls in governor positions like those in NY and California, etc... helped kill-off old many, many, old people by shoving them into hospitals to be thrown on Remdesivir and ventilators and back into nursing homes with no family visits to die sooner and all alone, surely was all part of their sadistic plan too.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> No, they came from government mandates.


Some did, some didn’t. I remember the first major shut down was the NBA. That’s not government


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Liar


Wrong!  This is not an omicon death either.  Nice try.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Some did, some didn’t. I remember the first major shut down was the NBA. That’s not government


ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrong!  This is not an omicon death either.  Nice try.


Reporting thread to be booted to badlands as it’s obvious you are here to troll


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> That’s just silly. Look at a historical chart of total deaths in the USA and notice the difference during the pandemic. Substantially more people died. And you’re going to pretend that COVID was not responsible for deaths?! You can’t be serious



  Really?

  Are you going to pretend that governments' malicious exploitation of the #CoronaHoax2020 to sabotage the economy, and destroy basic essential freedoms, did not cause a substantial increase in deaths?  Supply lines were destroyed, jobs were destroyed, people were unable to obtain basic medical care for maladies that would have been survivable with proper care, and so on.  Meanwhile _“reforms”_ of the justice system have allowed more subhuman criminal filth to remain on the streets, preying on human beings with little consequence to themselves.

  Of course more people died.  That is what happens when you let government run that far amok.

  It's like a smaller-scale version of China's _“Great Leap Forward”_ during the late 1950s to early 1960s.

  See that big spike in worldwide deaths around 1960?  That wasn't a pathogenic disease that caused that.  That was economic and social destruction, on a grander scale than what the Democraps more recently achieved using the #CoronaHoax.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Reporting thread to be booted to badlands as it’s obvious you are here to troll



  That is not an Omicron death.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really?
> 
> Are you going to pretend that governments' malicious exploitation of the #CoronaHoax2020 to sabotage the economy, and destroy basic essential freedoms, did not cause a substantial increase in deaths?  Supply lines were destroyed, jobs were destroyed, people were unable to obtain basic medical care for maladies that would have been survivable with proper care, and so on.  Meanwhile _“reforms”_ of the justice system have allowed more subhuman criminal filth to remain on the streets, preying on human beings with little consequence to themselves.
> 
> Of course more people died.  That is what happens when you let government run that far amok.
> 
> It's like a smaller-scale version of China's _“Great Leap Forward”_ during the late 1950s to early 1960s.
> 
> See that big spike in worldwide deaths around 1960?  That wasn't a pathogenic disease that caused that.  That was economic and social destruction, on a grander scale than what the Democraps more recently achieved using the #CoronaHoax.
> 
> View attachment 709201


Logic doesn’t run deep for you does it?! Did you factor in that people were traveling less, getting into fewer accidents, hunkering down. It’s a safer situation. This argument that COVID didn’t cause deaths is straight up retarded


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> That is not an Omicron death.


Wow, you actually said something accurately. Bravo!!! 

Neither was your post BTW


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Wow, you actually said something accurately. Bravo!!!
> 
> Neither was your post BTW



  That's not an Omicron death either.

  It seems that the tally of credible, verifiable Omicron deaths cited in this thread still stands at zero.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's not an Omicron death either.
> 
> It seems that the tally of credible, verifiable Omicron deaths cited in this thread still stands at zero.


Troll


----------



## Indeependent

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's not an Omicron death either.
> 
> It seems that the tally of credible, verifiable Omicron deaths cited in this thread still stands at zero.


People died with COVID, not due to COVID.
We had this bullshit discussion with SlickSlade more than a year ago and the fucker still won't back down.


----------



## gtopa1

Hmmm....I am pretty sure that few people died OF Omicron; not sure about the earlier strains. Being triple vaxed and having had Omicron frankly I no longer give a damn. IMO it's OVER!!! And yes; the "world" did over-react. I can forgive those who were genuinely frightened but NOT those who politicised it!!!

Greg


----------



## Slade3200

Indeependent said:


> People died with COVID, not due to COVID.
> We had this bullshit discussion with SlickSlade more than a year ago and the fucker still won't back down.


It takes two to tango… well in this case 4. I’m not the only one keeping this going. I’m just responding when I see lies being posted, like zero people died from omicron. People died with omicron and from omicron. Saying that a COVID death doesn’t count because that person had an underlying health condition is a bullshit excuse and you know it.


----------



## JasonAlcor

gfm7175 said:


> *You have no problem with a whole slew of draconian authoritarian autocratic "COVID" measures being forced upon the populace on the basis of a complete bald faced lie?*
> 
> 
> Yup... you continue to believe the farce...
> 
> 
> *Yup, because people were duped into demanding a miracle cure for a fake virus.*
> 
> 
> No it didn't (and still doesn't).
> 
> 
> I literally just got done telling you that a Pfizer director just testified to EU government that the jabby jabs *WERE NOT TESTED FOR PREVENTING TRANSMISSION.   *The jabby jabs didn't help block people from getting anything... THAT WAS NEVER TESTED.
> 
> 
> Continued denial of the truth even after I've informed you that Pfizer admits to NEVER TESTING FOR PREVENTING TRANSMISSION.   You can't make a claim about something that was NEVER TESTED.
> 
> You don't even know what a fact is.   What "people"?  What "difference" are they making?  * Lying about testing for preventing transmission, even though that was never actually tested for, is evil. * Basing a whole bunch of draconian tyrannical measures upon people for years, destroying their livelihoods, not allowing them to comfort loved ones on their death beds, all based on a LIE is *evil*.



"*You have no problem with a whole slew of draconian authoritarian autocratic "COVID" measures being forced upon the populace on the basis of a complete bald faced lie?"*

It's astonishing and quite mind boggling that people just fell right in line like lemmings going over the cliff with these dictatorial government shitstains and their farcical viron and pandemic $cam.

*"Yup, because people were duped into demanding a miracle cure for a fake virus."*

Yes, the were lining up like "programed robots" in order to get their *"FREE"* shots and *"FREE" *"rigged" PCR tests.

*" Lying about testing for preventing transmission, even though that was never actually tested for, is evil."*

They had to lie. Because their whole narrative of a KILLER viron and pandemic was also a BIG lie too. So in order to cover-up those BIG lies, requires even more and bigger lies in order to keep selling their phony scheme that was built on a total viron fraud.


----------



## JasonAlcor

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really?
> 
> Are you going to pretend that governments' malicious exploitation of the #CoronaHoax2020 to sabotage the economy, and destroy basic essential freedoms, did not cause a substantial increase in deaths?  Supply lines were destroyed, jobs were destroyed, people were unable to obtain basic medical care for maladies that would have been survivable with proper care, and so on.  Meanwhile _“reforms”_ of the justice system have allowed more subhuman criminal filth to remain on the streets, preying on human beings with little consequence to themselves.
> 
> Of course more people died.  That is what happens when you let government run that far amok.
> 
> It's like a smaller-scale version of China's _“Great Leap Forward”_ during the late 1950s to early 1960s.
> 
> See that big spike in worldwide deaths around 1960?  That wasn't a pathogenic disease that caused that.  That was economic and social destruction, on a grander scale than what the Democraps more recently achieved using the #CoronaHoax.
> 
> View attachment 709201




The only thing that the handpicked shills running governments (all governments) are  actually good at?

Is transferring massive amounts of monies out of the sheep's pockets and from the treasuries and central banks into slush fund money laundering schemes for themselves and their elitists overlords. Oh,  and massive genocides to help lower their personal financial burdens of taking care of those they deem as "useless eaters" and "consumers" of their non-renewable "resources" like oil.


----------



## Slade3200

JasonAlcor said:


> "*You have no problem with a whole slew of draconian authoritarian autocratic "COVID" measures being forced upon the populace on the basis of a complete bald faced lie?"*
> 
> It's astonishing and quite mind boggling that people just fell right in line like lemmings going over the cliff with these dictatorial government shitstains and their farcical viron and pandemic $cam.
> 
> *"Yup, because people were duped into demanding a miracle cure for a fake virus."*
> 
> Yes, the were lining up like "programed robots" in order to get their *"FREE"* shots and *"FREE" *"rigged" PCR tests.
> 
> *" Lying about testing for preventing transmission, even though that was never actually tested for, is evil."*
> 
> They had to lie. Because their whole narrative of a KILLER viron and pandemic was also a BIG lie too. So in order to cover-up those BIG lies, requires even more and bigger lies in order to keep selling their phony scheme that was built on a total viron fraud.


What do you do for work?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> I’m just responding when I see lies being posted…



  You're the one posting most of the lies in this thread.

  Well, the same few lies, over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.

  It's unclear to what degree you're doing so because you're a pathological liar, and to what degree you're actually stupid enough to keep believing this bullshit.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> You're the one posting most of the lies in this thread.
> 
> Well, the same few lies, over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.
> 
> It's unclear to what degree you're doing so because you're a pathological liar, and to what degree you're actually stupid enough to keep believing this bullshit.


Get a mirror man. You do EXACTLY what you criticize others for. Hypocrite

Just look at your last post! Pathetic


----------



## gfm7175

JasonAlcor said:


> "*You have no problem with a whole slew of draconian authoritarian autocratic "COVID" measures being forced upon the populace on the basis of a complete bald faced lie?"*
> 
> It's astonishing and quite mind boggling that people just fell right in line like lemmings going over the cliff with these dictatorial government shitstains and their farcical viron and pandemic $cam.


It truly is!  I shouldn't've been so naive to think that people here in this country would've instead resisted the mandates to wear masks and undergo invasive medical procedures. Even numerous conservatives fell right into line like lemmings and put on the mask and got the jabs.  Can't temporarily give up being able to board a commercial plane, or go to a big stadium, or work at a particular company, in order to take a stand against tyranny.   Canadian truckers (and citizens who joined in), and Netherlands farmers (and citizens who joined in) and etc all around the world is what should've been happening here in this country. It's sad just how far our country has fallen away from its founding principles, from "don't tread on me", and from "give me liberty or give me death".


JasonAlcor said:


> *"Yup, because people were duped into demanding a miracle cure for a fake virus."*
> 
> Yes, the were lining up like "programed robots" in order to get their *"FREE"* shots and *"FREE" *"rigged" PCR tests.


... and then when people refused to be duped into getting "FREE" (a taxpayer funded wealth transfer from taxpayers to Big Harma) jabs/tests, the tyrannical Biden Regime and their Demonkkkrat communist lackeys then started bribing people to get the Big Harma shots/tests.


JasonAlcor said:


> *" Lying about testing for preventing transmission, even though that was never actually tested for, is evil."*
> 
> They had to lie. Because their whole narrative of a KILLER viron and pandemic was also a BIG lie too. So in order to cover-up those BIG lies, requires even more and bigger lies in order to keep selling their phony scheme that was built on a total viron fraud.


Bingo!


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> What do you do for work?


Irrelevant.


----------



## gfm7175

Indeependent said:


> People died with COVID, not due to COVID.
> We had this bullshit discussion with SlickSlade more than a year ago and the fucker still won't back down.


Yup, and I'd even go so far as to say that they died "with COVID", as PCR tests were never meant to be used for diagnostic purposes in the first place, thus the testing itself is also a scam.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> It takes two to tango… well in this case 4. I’m not the only one keeping this going.


Right. There are plenty of other people like yourself who continue to be duped by government and Big Harma propaganda and lies.


Slade3200 said:


> I’m just responding when I see lies being posted,


Same here.


Slade3200 said:


> like zero people died from omicron.


That's not a lie.  That's the truth.  Nobody has died from omicron.  You have yet to produce a single example of a death from omicron.  I've already explained the death certificate scam to you that sneaks COVID into the bottom of section 1 of the certificate even though it rightfully belongs in section 2.


Slade3200 said:


> People died with omicron and from omicron.


Nobody died from omicron.


Slade3200 said:


> Saying that a COVID death


Under the CDC guidance scam, ANYTHING could be considered a "COVID death". In reality, nobody is dying from COVID. Nobody is dying from Omicron. Neither of those things in and of themselves can kill.  Everyone is instead dying from heart attacks, strokes, pneumonia, and a slew of other causes of death.


Slade3200 said:


> doesn’t count because that person had an underlying health condition is a bullshit excuse and you know it.


No, it is called being honest. Those other conditions were already contributing to (or even directly causing) that person's death before COVID or Omicron ever supposedly came along.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Reporting thread to be booted to badlands as it’s obvious you are here to troll


Lol, reaching out for the help from the censorship team is not an omicon death either.   Try again.


----------



## EvMetro

gfm7175 said:


> Right. There are plenty of other people like yourself who continue to be duped by government and Big Harma propaganda and lies.
> 
> Same here.
> 
> That's not a lie.  That's the truth.  Nobody has died from omicron.  You have yet to produce a single example of a death from omicron.  I've already explained the death certificate scam to you that sneaks COVID into the bottom of section 1 of the certificate even though it rightfully belongs in section 2.
> 
> Nobody died from omicron.
> 
> Under the CDC guidance scam, ANYTHING could be considered a "COVID death". In reality, nobody is dying from COVID. Nobody is dying from Omicron. Neither of those things in and of themselves can kill.  Everyone is instead dying from heart attacks, strokes, pneumonia, and a slew of other causes of death.
> 
> No, it is called being honest. Those other conditions were already contributing to (or even directly causing) that person's death before COVID or Omicron ever supposedly came along.


Meanwhile, the number of omicon deaths reported on this thread is what?  Lol...


----------



## gfm7175

gtopa1 said:


> Hmmm....I am pretty sure that few people died OF Omicron;


Who?  Where on their death certificate is "Omicron" listed?  Why is it listed in the location that it is listed?  Is that the correct location on the certificate to be listing it?

Not one single person has ever died OF (or FROM) Omicron.


gtopa1 said:


> not sure about the earlier strains.


Nobody has died from COVID, Alpha, Beta, Delta, Midterm, Election Fraud, or any other so called "variant" (which aren't actually variants of COVID since COVID is already supposedly a variant within the SARS series of viruses). IOW, you can't have a variant of a variant because it is ALREADY a variant... supposedly.


gtopa1 said:


> Being triple vaxed


Why not quadruple or quintuple vaxed?


gtopa1 said:


> and having had Omicron


... or so some "test" that was never designed for diagnostic purposes told you...


gtopa1 said:


> frankly I no longer give a damn.


I never gave a damn about this scamdemic to begin with. I did give a damn about the tyranny test run that came out of it though... The tyranny is far from over too... Next up is "Climate Crisis" tyranny. You will be suggested to, then bribed, then mandated to get an electric car, to give up red meat (and most all meat actually), to only use electricity during allotted times, to maintain a particular "carbon/ESG score", and etc etc  ... If you don't want this upcoming tyranny, then vote Republican.


gtopa1 said:


> IMO it's OVER!!!


For me, it's been over since it started.


gtopa1 said:


> And yes; the "world" did over-react.


Right.


gtopa1 said:


> I can forgive those who were genuinely frightened but NOT those who politicised it!!!
> 
> Greg


I have a hard time forgiving anyone who forced people to wear masks, forced people to get tested, forced people to get jabbed, forced people out of their jobs and even into poverty, forced people to die in hospitals without family members by their side, vehemently and venomously ridiculed and treated "unvaccinated people" like lepers (shunning them from society), denied people healthcare because they were "unvaccinated", denied people hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin as treatment options, forced people onto ventilators who shouldn't've been on them to kill them to collect government money, lied to people about the efficacy of the jabs, lied to people about what kind of testing (if any) was performed with regard to the jabs, denied/censored/covered up the side effects that were occurring due to the jabs, and many many more tyrannical evil actions.

Such people would first need to be truly apologetic about their actions and shouldn't get away from any of it "Scott free".  It's truly disgusting what people did and what monsters they turned into.

This is one of MANY reasons why I will be voting *straight Republican *this November.


----------



## gfm7175

EvMetro said:


> Meanwhile, the number of omicon deaths reported on this thread is what?  Lol...


Oh, let's see here... ummmm... it appears that it is still a big fat ZERO.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Irrelevant.


I’m curious if you’ve ever been responsible for managing a large group of people.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Right. There are plenty of other people like yourself who continue to be duped by government and Big Harma propaganda and lies.


I get this holier than thou thing you got going on… “y’all are being manipulated while I’m the enlightened one that sees through all the BS” it might make you feel smart but from the other end it comes off as really childish.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> That's not a lie. That's the truth. Nobody has died from omicron. You have yet to produce a single example of a death from omicron.


Wrong. I’ve produced several examples, y’all just dismiss everything as fake news. 

For example….








						[Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
					

Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...




					euobserver.com


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> No, it is called being honest. Those other conditions were already contributing to (or even directly causing) that person's death before COVID or Omicron ever supposedly came along.


Life is a contributing factor to death as that’s where it goes for everybody. Fact is a tremendous amount of people would still be alive today if it wasn’t for COVID. Living breathing kicking kissing and hugging with their preexisting conditions. COVID took that away for many and your dismissal of that is appalling


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Life is a contributing factor to death as that’s where it goes for everybody. Fact is a tremendous amount of people would still be alive today if it wasn’t for COVID. Living breathing kicking kissing and hugging with their preexisting conditions. COVID took that away for many and your dismissal of that is appalling


Zero


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Zero


Liar


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Lol, reaching out for the help from the censorship team is not an omicon death either.   Try again.


No shit… it wasn’t supposed to be


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> I’m curious if you’ve ever been responsible for managing a large group of people.


Irrelevant.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> I get this holier than thou thing you got going on… “y’all are being manipulated while I’m the enlightened one that sees through all the BS” it might make you feel smart but from the other end it comes off as really childish.


I don't think I'm holier than anyone; I'm just speaking the truth.  Apparently the truth can sting a bit...


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Irrelevant.


That says it all


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Wrong. I’ve produced several examples, y’all just dismiss everything as fake news.
> 
> For example….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
> 
> 
> Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euobserver.com


How was it determined that this person had Omicron?
Where was "Omicron" listed on this person's death certificate?
Was that the correct location to list Omicron on the death certificate?
How, precisely, does Omicron cause death?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> I don't think I'm holier than anyone; I'm just speaking the truth.  Apparently the truth can sting a bit...


You’re speaking your truth. I’m speaking my truth. You thinking that your truth is the absolute truth is why you are acting holier than thou


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Life is a contributing factor to death as that’s where it goes for everybody.


No it isn't. Life is the opposite of death.


Slade3200 said:


> Fact is a tremendous amount of people would still be alive today if it wasn’t for COVID.


A purely religious statement.


Slade3200 said:


> Living breathing kicking kissing and hugging with their preexisting conditions. COVID took that away for many and your dismissal of that is appalling


Continued religious babbling.

COVID in and of itself does not kill.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> How was it determined that this person had Omicron?
> Where was "Omicron" listed on this person's death certificate?
> Was that the correct location to list Omicron on the death certificate?
> How, precisely, does Omicron cause death?


A hospital and doctors and a health organization made that determination and announcement. So all this BS about no Omicron deaths is bullshit. It’s been reported. Death FROM omicron.

The persons private medical info isn’t going to be released to the public so you can do what I said you’d do and pretend like it’s fake news and can keep playing your ignorant game or you can act like a normal person and move on


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> How was it determined that this person had Omicron?
> Where was "Omicron" listed on this person's death certificate?
> Was that the correct location to list Omicron on the death certificate?
> How, precisely, does Omicron cause death?


COVID  causes all kinds of symptoms that can lead to death. Most prevalent is respiratory issues and pneumonia


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> No it isn't. Life is the opposite of death.


Everybody who is living is also dying


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> A hospital and doctors and a health organization made that determination and announcement.


How did "a hospital and doctors and a health organization" make that determination? (other than simply announcing it so or basing it on a scammy test that was never meant for diagnostic use?


Slade3200 said:


> So all this BS about no Omicron deaths is bullshit.


No, it's held up very easily within this thread. Not a single example of an omicron death has been reported as of yet, as all feeble attempts at doing so have been refuted.


Slade3200 said:


> It’s been reported. Death FROM omicron.


Yes, reported via lying.  Nobody has died from omicron.


Slade3200 said:


> The persons private medical info isn’t going to be released to the public so you can do what I said you’d do and pretend like it’s fake news and can keep playing your ignorant game or you can act like a normal person and move on


I've already showed you the death certificate scam, dude.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

EvMetro said:


> Meanwhile, the number of omicon deaths reported on this thread is what?  Lol...



  I believe it is now up to zero.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> You’re speaking your truth. I’m speaking my truth.



  Your _“truth”_ is bullshit and fearmongering.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> COVID  causes all kinds of symptoms that can lead to death.
> Most prevalent is respiratory issues and pneumonia


What "respiratory issues", exactly?
Pneumonia is a bacteriological infection of the lungs that can be induced by a plethora of different things, such as one's immune system already being stressed due to a viral infection of some sort. It is not the virus itself that causes it, as it is a bacteriological infection.

Common colds and flus cannot kill on their own, but pneumonia CAN subsequently be induced and it is that pneumonia that CAN kill if it gets too bad.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Everybody who is living is also dying


Everyone's physical body, yes.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> How did "a hospital and doctors and a health organization" make that determination? (other than simply announcing it so or basing it on a scammy test that was never meant for diagnostic use?


Well that’s kind of what they do. Treat sick people. Apparently somebody came in with omicron and died from it. I’m sorry if that spoils your narrative


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Not a single example of an omicron death has been reported as of yet


I literally just posted one. You’re in full out deniable. It’s comical


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Yes, reported via lying. Nobody has died from omicron.


Can you prove they were lying?


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Your _“truth”_ is bullshit and fearmongering.


I’m sorry if anything I said seems scary to you. I’ll tone it down


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> What "respiratory issues", exactly?
> Pneumonia is a bacteriological infection of the lungs that can be induced by a plethora of different things, such as one's immune system already being stressed due to a viral infection of some sort. It is not the virus itself that causes it, as it is a bacteriological infection.
> 
> Common colds and flus cannot kill on their own, but pneumonia CAN subsequently be induced and it is that pneumonia that CAN kill if it gets too bad.


You just answered your own question. COVID can cause pneumonia which can result in death. That is a COVID death


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Can you prove they were lying?


I already have.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> You just answered your own question. COVID can cause pneumonia which can result in death. That is a COVID death


Nope. That is a pneumonia death.  Pneumonia is at the bottom of section 1 of the death certificate as a "condition causing conditions leading up to the immediate cause of death", meanwhile COVID is listed in section 2 as a "potential contributing factor".


----------



## Next Time

Bob Blaylock said:


> You're the one posting most of the lies in this thread.
> 
> Well, the same few lies, over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again.
> 
> It's unclear to what degree you're doing so because you're a pathological liar, and to what degree you're actually stupid enough to keep believing this bullshit.


So what are you trying to say, I just can't seem to put a finger on it.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Well that’s kind of what they do. Treat sick people.


Treating sick people is not answering precisely how they made the determination that someone has omicron.


Slade3200 said:


> Apparently somebody came in with omicron


... or the cold or a flu but just called it omicron instead... sounds scarier that way, eh?


Slade3200 said:


> and died from it.


Nope. Nobody has died from omicron. You have yet to refute my points about the death certificate scam (or any of my points for that matter).


Slade3200 said:


> I’m sorry if that spoils your narrative


My narrative still stands on its own merit, as you've refuted none of it.  YOUR narrative has been spoiled time and time again by my TRUTHS... and I will keep repeating them to you so long as you keep repeating your same old tired lies.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> I literally just posted one. You’re in full out deniable. It’s comical


And I've, numerous times now, already explained to you precisely why it is invalid.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> I already have.


You have not. You havent even tried to address the case I pointed out except for asking a bunch of questions


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Nope. That is a pneumonia death.  Pneumonia is at the bottom of section 1 of the death certificate as a "condition causing conditions leading up to the immediate cause of death", meanwhile COVID is listed in section 2 as a "potential contributing factor".


Yup. COVID caused pneumonia which caused the death. That’s is a death that occurred because the person caught COVID.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> I literally just posted one. You’re in full out deniable. It’s comical


Wrong, this is not an omicon death


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> And I've, numerous times now, already explained to you precisely why it is invalid.


You haven’t refuted anything about the case I posted. You haven’t seen the death certificate. You haven’t spoken to the doctor. You haven’t seen a report on it. Yet you’re here claiming it was a lie. Shame shame


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Yup. COVID caused pneumonia which caused the death. That’s is a death that occurred because the person caught COVID.


General covid is not omicon.  

Pneumonia is not omicon

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Wrong, this is not an omicon death


It absolutely was an omicron death. I’m black and white. “Death from Omicron” the literal words in the report. Sorry, game over


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> General covid is not omicon.
> 
> Pneumonia is not omicon
> 
> ZERO


The person I was responding to asked how people die from COVID and i answered. Pneumonia was an example. Do you agree?


----------



## JasonAlcor

Slade3200 said:


> Yup. COVID caused pneumonia which caused the death. That’s is a death that occurred because the person caught COVID.





Bacterial infections are the most common cause of pneumonia here in the U.S. and all around the world. FACT!

And Streptococcus pneumoniae is the convenience excuse that is being used to claim that the FAKED covid viron illness which has:

1.) Never been isolated.
2.) Never been purified
3.) Never been quantified


And the reason it has never been any of those three FACTS above is because it only EXISTS as a computer model from the TOOLS duping all the FOOLS who will swallow any bullshit that is thrown at them from a cabal of megalomaniacs sitting at the top of the global governance pyramid run by the TECHNOCRATS within the WEF, DAVOS, U.N., WHO and their handpicked stooges throughout the G-7 - G-20 puppets club.


----------



## Slade3200

JasonAlcor said:


> Bacterial infections are the most common cause of pneumonia here in the U.S. and all around the world. FACT!
> 
> And Streptococcus pneumoniae is the convenience excuse that is being used to claim that the FAKED covid viron illness which has:
> 
> 1.) Never been isolated.
> 2.) Never been purified
> 3.) Never been quantified
> 
> 
> And the reason it has never been any of those three FACTS above is because it only EXISTS as a computer model from the TOOLS duping all the FOOLS who will swallow any bullshit that is thrown at them from a cabal of megalomaniacs sitting at the top of the global governance pyramid run by the TECHNOCRATS within the WEF, DAVOS, U.N., WHO and their handpicked stooges throughout the G-7 - G-20 puppets club.











						COVID-19 Pneumonia: Symptoms, Treatment & Recovery
					

COVID pneumonia is a lung infection caused by SARS CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. Fluid and inflammation in your lungs makes it hard to breathe.




					my.clevelandclinic.org


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> The person I was responding to asked how people die from COVID and i answered. Pneumonia was an example. Do you agree?


Dying of pneumonia  is not an omicon death, it is dying of pneumonia.  Remember that we are differentiating "with omicon" from "from omicon".  This thread is not about how many people have died "with" omicon.

Zero


----------



## EvMetro

JasonAlcor said:


> Bacterial infections are the most common cause of pneumonia here in the U.S. and all around the world. FACT!
> 
> And Streptococcus pneumoniae is the convenience excuse that is being used to claim that the FAKED covid viron illness which has:
> 
> 1.) Never been isolated.
> 2.) Never been purified
> 3.) Never been quantified
> 
> 
> And the reason it has never been any of those three FACTS above is because it only EXISTS as a computer model from the TOOLS duping all the FOOLS who will swallow any bullshit that is thrown at them from a cabal of megalomaniacs sitting at the top of the global governance pyramid run by the TECHNOCRATS within the WEF, DAVOS, U.N., WHO and their handpicked stooges throughout the G-7 - G-20 puppets club.


Slade3200 has a history of trying to conflate general covid with the omicon variant that this thread is about, so he can try hijacking those statistics in attempt to inflate the omicon stats that this thread is about.  It was brought up earlier in this thread.


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> Well that’s kind of what they do. Treat sick people. Apparently somebody came in with omicron and died from it. I’m sorry if that spoils your narrative



Covid is not at all capable of killing anyone by itself, and never has.
Any and all deaths after any covid infection, has always been from something other than covid.
Often it is due to an over reaction by the immune system, called a "cytokine storm".

If covid is ever put on a death certificate as the cause of death, it is incorrect.
They could write something vague like, "Complications due to a covid infection", but not just Covid.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Dying of pneumonia  is not an omicon death, it is dying of pneumonia.  Remember that we are differentiating "with omicon" from "from omicon".  This thread is not about how many people have died "with" omicon.
> 
> Zero


That’s why I posted an article reporting a death FROM omicron. 

If somebody catches omicron and the virus causes pneumonia which kills the persons, would you consider that an omicron death?


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> Yup. COVID caused pneumonia which caused the death. That’s is a death that occurred because the person caught COVID.



Covid can NOT at all cause pneumonia.
The pneumonia can be the result of a covid infection, but it is NOT the cause.

To make an analogy, a person can die from the result of falling off a mountain, but the mountain can not be said to be the cause of the death.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Slade3200 has a history of trying to conflate general covid with the omicon variant that this thread is about, so he can try hijacking those statistics in attempt to inflate the omicon stats that this thread is about.  It was brought up earlier in this thread.


No conflation necessary. Are you saying the general COVID stats show proof that non omicron COVID does in fact cause death?


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> Covid is not at all capable of killing anyone by itself, and never has.
> Any and all deaths after any covid infection, has always been from something other than covid.
> Often it is due to an over reaction by the immune system, called a "cytokine storm".
> 
> If covid is ever put on a death certificate as the cause of death, it is incorrect.
> They could write something vague like, "Complications due to a covid infection", but not just Covid.


So what?! If COVID is the factor causing the other conditions that kill a person then COVID is responsible: just like cigarettes and alcohol


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> It takes two to tango… well in this case 4. I’m not the only one keeping this going. I’m just responding when I see lies being posted, like zero people died from omicron. People died with omicron and from omicron. Saying that a COVID death doesn’t count because that person had an underlying health condition is a bullshit excuse and you know it.



Wrong.
None of the variants of covid are at all capable of causing death in anyone.
All the deaths following a covid infection are due to over reactions caused by the person's own immune system.

While that may seem a pointless differentiation, it is very important because you can't treat a virus infection, but you can and should treat the immune system over reaction, and easily prevent death.


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> Covid can NOT at all cause pneumonia.
> The pneumonia can be the result of a covid infection, but it is NOT the cause.
> 
> To make an analogy, a person can die from the result of falling off a mountain, but the mountain can not be said to be the cause of the death.


Those are stupid particulars. If somebody falls off a mountain they died from falling off the mountain. Y’all would argue that the mountain isn’t dangerous because the person actually died of blunt force trauma: makes no sense.


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> No conflation necessary. Are you saying the general COVID stats show proof that non omicron COVID does in fact cause death?



Nonsense.
Covid can not and never has ever caused a single death.
The immune system over reaction that has been known to sometimes be fatal, is easily treatable to prevent death.


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> So what?! If COVID is the factor causing the other conditions that kill a person then COVID is responsible: just like cigarettes and alcohol



Wrong.
Again, the virus infection is not treatable, but not deadly so no matter.
But the immune system over reaction is easily treatable, so no one should be dying.


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> Those are stupid particulars. If somebody falls off a mountain they died from falling off the mountain. Y’all would argue that the mountain isn’t dangerous because the person actually died of blunt force trauma: makes no sense.



Wrong.
The analogy is valid between a mountain and covid because the mountain does not kill unsuspecting and careful people.  The only ones who die from mountains are those who deliberately do stupid and dangerous things after going to the mountain.


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> So what?! If COVID is the factor causing the other conditions that kill a person then COVID is responsible: just like cigarettes and alcohol



No, covid does NOT "cause" any conditions that can kill a person.
The cytokine storm is what kills, and it is not covid that causes that, but instead is a mistake by your own immune system.

What you are saying is like a harmless trick-or-treater comes to your door, and you over react and shoot them, that the harmless trick-or-treater was the "cause" of the shooting death.
It was not.
It was the over reaction by the shooter that caused the death.


----------



## Rigby5

Slade3200 said:


> The person I was responding to asked how people die from COVID and i answered. Pneumonia was an example. Do you agree?



Pneumonia can never be caused by any covid variant.
And any pneumonia death is easily prevented after a covid infection, because it is just an immune system over reaction that can be prevented by immunosuppressants.


----------



## Next Time

Omicron is the name given to the flu by bureaucrats for people with weakened immune systems. To make them feel fuzzy and warm that it's a "deadlier" variant and not the fact that the covid shit shots have destroyed their immune system.


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> Nonsense.
> Covid can not and never has ever caused a single death.
> The immune system over reaction that has been known to sometimes be fatal, is easily treatable to prevent death.


Do you think cigarettes and or alcohol kill people?


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Again, the virus infection is not treatable, but not deadly so no matter.
> But the immune system over reaction is easily treatable, so no one should be dying.


Yet people are dying, right?


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> The analogy is valid between a mountain and covid because the mountain does not kill unsuspecting and careful people.  The only ones who die from mountains are those who deliberately do stupid and dangerous things after going to the mountain.


This is a great analogy. Mount COVID was over crowded and the trails washed out causing many people to fall and die. So best thing to do is mitigate. Reduce traffic and space people out until the trails get repaired


----------



## Slade3200

Rigby5 said:


> No, covid does NOT "cause" any conditions that can kill a person.
> The cytokine storm is what kills, and it is not covid that causes that, but instead is a mistake by your own immune system.
> 
> What you are saying is like a harmless trick-or-treater comes to your door, and you over react and shoot them, that the harmless trick-or-treater was the "cause" of the shooting death.
> It was not.
> It was the over reaction by the shooter that caused the death.


So are you saying that the people who died of SARS pneumonia would have died from it even had they not caught COVID?


----------



## Next Time

Slade3200 said:


> Do you think cigarettes and or alcohol kill people?


They weren't designed to fuck with your immune system.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> No conflation necessary. Are you saying the general COVID stats show proof that non omicron COVID does in fact cause death?


This thread is not about general covid, it is only about omicon.

ZERO


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Do you think cigarettes and or alcohol kill people?


This is not an omicon death.  This thread is not about hang glider deaths, cigarette or alcohol deaths, or general covid.  This thread isvonly about omicon deaths.


----------



## Slade3200

Next Time said:


> They weren't designed to fuck with your immune system.


That wasn’t the question


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This thread is not about general covid, it is only about omicon.
> 
> ZERO


It’s about omicron deaths. My question relates to how you classify a death. Why can’t you answer?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omicon death.  This thread is not about hang glider deaths, cigarette or alcohol deaths, or general covid.  This thread isvonly about omicon deaths.


It’s about classifying omi deaths. Using other examples to see how people classify deaths is absolutely relevant.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Next Time

Slade3200 said:


> That wasn’t the question


What was it then, if it had a question mark attached to the end of the sentence? A passing thought?


----------



## Slade3200

Next Time said:


> What was it then, if it had a question mark attached to the end of the sentence? A passing thought?


This was the question…


Slade3200 said:


> Do you think cigarettes and or alcohol kill people?


----------



## EvMetro

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> View attachment 710384


Reminds me of this:


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> It’s about classifying omi deaths. Using other examples to see how people classify deaths is absolutely relevant.


Sorry, this is not an omicon death.   Nice try.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> This was the question…


See the opening post for the question.  Got any omicon deaths to post?  We are still at ZERO.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Sorry, this is not an omicon death.   Nice try.


It’s about omi deaths as I explained. Try and keep up


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> See the opening post for the question.  Got any omicon deaths to post?  We are still at ZERO.


Yup, I posted them. You are trying too hard to discredit them and you’re avoiding every question I ask about what qualifies as a cause of death


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Yup, I posted them. You are trying too hard to discredit them and you’re avoiding every question I ask about what qualifies as a cause of death


This is not an omicon death, as requested in the opening post.  Nice try.

ZERO.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omicon death, as requested in the opening post.  Nice try.
> 
> ZERO.


Your omi death has been posted. If you don’t want to discuss it then that’s in you


----------



## EvMetro

gfm7175 , check out post 1817.  When you dropped into this thread, I alerted you that Slade3200 would soon be along to post that he has already posted legitimate omicon deaths "somewhere" on this thread, and that he will never tell anybody where he did this and that he will NEVER repost his claim.  Lol...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omicon death, as requested in the opening post.  Nice try.
> 
> ZERO.


As nearly as the available information tells me, omicron has no symptoms, will not show up in testing and will camouflage as another cause of death in an autopsy.

This has to be the Emperor's New Virus.  

I have really looked at trying to find information about omicron which is supposedly spreading faster than any other disease in history.  If there are no symptoms and testing is evaded,  how do they know?  Answer:  Don't question the science.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> gfm7175 , check out post 1817.  When you dropped into this thread, I alerted you that Slade3200 would soon be along to post that he has already posted legitimate omicon deaths "somewhere" on this thread, and that he will never tell anybody where he did this and that he will NEVER repost his claim.  Lol...


There’s no “somewhere” like you pretend. I’m happy to keep posting it while you play your games. Let the broken record continue 









						[Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
					

Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...




					euobserver.com


----------



## Slade3200

EvilCat Breath said:


> As nearly as the available information tells me, omicron has no symptoms, will not show up in testing and will camouflage as another cause of death in an autopsy.
> 
> This has to be the Emperor's New Virus.
> 
> I have really looked at trying to find information about omicron which is supposedly spreading faster than any other disease in history.  If there are no symptoms and testing is evaded,  how do they know?  Answer:  Don't question the science.


Haha, you think omicron has no symptoms and evades testing?!?! Where do you get this crap information from??


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, you think omicron has no symptoms and evades testing?!?! Where do you get this crap information from??





			https://www.beckershospitalreview.com/lab/new-omicron-variant-doesn-t-show-up-on-pcr-tests-10-things-to-know.htmlhttps://www.cedars-sinai.org/newsroom/study-most-people-infected-with-omicron-didnt-know-it/


----------



## Slade3200

EvilCat Breath said:


> https://www.beckershospitalreview.com/lab/new-omicron-variant-doesn-t-show-up-on-pcr-tests-10-things-to-know.htmlhttps://www.cedars-sinai.org/newsroom/study-most-people-infected-with-omicron-didnt-know-it/


Did you even read these articles. They argue against your point.

First off this was a new variant of omicron that the old tests did not pick up. Labs have to go through an extra step to identify it. So yes it can be tested for. And they said that a booster shot reduces symptoms by 74%.

You need to read more than headlines dude… especially in articles that you post


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Slade3200 said:


> Did you even read these articles. They argue against your point.
> 
> First off this was a new variant of omicron that the old tests did not pick up. Labs have to go through an extra step to identify it. So yes it can be tested for. And they said that a booster shot reduces symptoms by 74%.
> 
> You need to read more than headlines dude… especially in articles that you post


Reduces non existent symptoms by 74%.  Got it.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Yup. COVID caused pneumonia


No it didn't.


Slade3200 said:


> which caused the death.


Right. Pneumonia caused the issues that caused the death, not COVID. Pneumonia is at the bottom of section 1 of the death certificate, meanwhile COVID is listed in section 2 (potential contributing factor).

COVID did not cause the death, and is nothing more than a potential contributing factor to the death.


Slade3200 said:


> That’s is a death that occurred because the person caught COVID.


Wrong.  That is a death that occurred because the person developed pneumonia (a bacteriological infection, not a viral infection) which then caused the issue(s) that caused the death.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> You haven’t refuted anything about the case I posted.


Yes I did. Ignoring my refutation doesn't make it go away.


Slade3200 said:


> You haven’t seen the death certificate.


Neither have you, nor do I need to see it. I've already explained the death certificate scam to you that mistakenly and purposefully puts COVID at the very bottom of section 1 when it actually belongs on section 2.


Slade3200 said:


> You haven’t spoken to the doctor.


I have no need to.


Slade3200 said:


> You haven’t seen a report on it.


I have no need to.


Slade3200 said:


> Yet you’re here claiming it was a lie. Shame shame


Yes, as I've explained to you precisely how the death certificate scam works and even showed you the CDC video about it.


----------



## gfm7175

EvMetro said:


> gfm7175 , check out post 1817.  When you dropped into this thread, I alerted you that Slade3200 would soon be along to post that he has already posted legitimate omicon deaths "somewhere" on this thread, and that he will never tell anybody where he did this and that he will NEVER repost his claim.  Lol...


... and you were correct, per usual.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> It absolutely was an omicron death. I’m black and white. “Death from Omicron” the literal words in the report. Sorry, game over


The report is wrong, and I have already explained to you precisely why it is wrong.  That person did NOT die from Omicron.  Your example failed scrutiny.

Try again.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> The person I was responding to asked how people die from COVID


Right.


Slade3200 said:


> and i answered.


Incorrectly.


Slade3200 said:


> Pneumonia was an example.


COVID does not cause pneumonia.


Slade3200 said:


> Do you agree?


No.  Pneumonia is a bacteriological infection, not a viral infection.  "COVID" (aka the common flu), at best, can make a person more susceptible to pneumonia. It does NOT cause pneumonia.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> COVID-19 Pneumonia: Symptoms, Treatment & Recovery
> 
> 
> COVID pneumonia is a lung infection caused by SARS CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. Fluid and inflammation in your lungs makes it hard to breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my.clevelandclinic.org


Fake news.  Buzzword.   There is no such thing as "COVID pneumonia".

Same goes for "COVID arm", "COVID headache", "COVID toe", and "COVID tongue".  It's all made up bullshit that means absolutely nothing.

There is only pneumonia, and pneumonia is a bacteriological infection of the lungs. It is not caused by COVID, and has existed long before COVID ever "existed".


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> That’s why I posted an article reporting a death FROM omicron.


... and I've told you countless times now that the article is WRONG (and explained why that is).


Slade3200 said:


> If somebody catches omicron


Okay.


Slade3200 said:


> and the virus causes pneumonia


It doesn't, and this is where you slip up.


Slade3200 said:


> which kills the persons,


Right. Pneumonia kills the person (technically it is the condition that causes the other conditions that immediately caused the death).


Slade3200 said:


> would you consider that an omicron death?


No.  I would consider that to be a pneumonia death.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> So what?!


It means that you are wrong.


Slade3200 said:


> If COVID is the factor causing the other conditions that kill a person


It's not, and this is where you trip up.


Slade3200 said:


> then COVID is responsible:


But it isn't, so it isn't.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Do you think cigarettes and or alcohol kill people?


Irrelevant.  This thread is about omicron.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Yet people are dying, right?


Yes, of other causes.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> So are you saying that the people who died of SARS pneumonia would have died from it even had they not caught COVID?


There is no such thing as "SARS pneumonia".


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> It’s about omicron deaths. My question relates to how you classify a death. Why can’t you answer?


RQAA.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> It’s about classifying omi deaths. Using other examples to see how people classify deaths is absolutely relevant.


You've already been told how this works (via my death certificate discussion with you).


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Yup, I posted them. You are trying too hard to discredit them and you’re avoiding every question I ask about what qualifies as a cause of death


You attempted an example and I refuted it.  Any other mysterious unspecified "examples" that you've "supposedly posted" mean nothing to me.


----------



## gfm7175

EvilCat Breath said:


> As nearly as the available information tells me, omicron has no symptoms, will not show up in testing and will camouflage as another cause of death in an autopsy.
> 
> This has to be the Emperor's New Virus.
> 
> I have really looked at trying to find information about omicron which is supposedly spreading faster than any other disease in history.  If there are no symptoms and testing is evaded,  how do they know?  Answer:  Don't question the science.


Yup. You seem to get what's going on.  It's all just made up hooey meant to fear monger and get people into a frightened and submissive state of mind.

Get ready for the upcoming "Climate Emergency" tyranny, as that line of BS is next on the docket...


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> There’s no “somewhere” like you pretend. I’m happy to keep posting it while you play your games. Let the broken record continue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Ticker] Germany: First death from omicron variant
> 
> 
> Germany recorded its first death from the omicron variant of the coronavirus on Thursday, the Robert Koch Institute (RKI) health agency announced, Deutsche Welle writes. The RKI said the person was between the ages of 60 and 79. So far 3,198 omicron cases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> euobserver.com


Already refuted by me.  Try again.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, you think omicron has no symptoms


Apparently it doesn't have any symptoms if it requires regular testing with a fraudulent test in order to know that you have it.


Slade3200 said:


> and evades testing?!?!


Apparently it does, as there's no legit test for it. Apparently one just gets deemed "omicron positive".


Slade3200 said:


> Where do you get this crap information from??


I get sensible information from valid sources as well as my own reasoning abilities.  You seem to get your crap information from the CDC and WHO.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Did you even read these articles. They argue against your point.
> 
> First off this was a new variant of omicron


What is this "new variant of omicron" called?  I'm sick of all the make believe...


Slade3200 said:


> that the old tests did not pick up.


What "old tests"?  What "new tests"?


Slade3200 said:


> Labs have to go through an extra step to identify it.
> So yes it can be tested for.


With a test that was never meant for diagnostic purposes?


Slade3200 said:


> And they said that a booster shot reduces symptoms by 74%.


A completely made up number.  Meaningless.


Slade3200 said:


> You need to read more than headlines dude… especially in articles that you post


You should follow your own advice.


----------



## Next Time

Slade3200 said:


> Do you think cigarettes and or alcohol kill people?


They were created for pleasure, not intended to kill. They were found to be addictive and cause problems to health and lead to death. From cancer to psoriasis etc.


----------



## Slade3200

EvilCat Breath said:


> Reduces non existent symptoms by 74%.  Got it.


You obviously don’t get it. Where does it say non existent symptoms?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> No it didn't.
> 
> Right. Pneumonia caused the issues that caused the death, not COVID. Pneumonia is at the bottom of section 1 of the death certificate, meanwhile COVID is listed in section 2 (potential contributing factor).
> 
> COVID did not cause the death, and is nothing more than a potential contributing factor to the death.
> 
> Wrong.  That is a death that occurred because the person developed pneumonia (a bacteriological infection, not a viral infection) which then caused the issue(s) that caused the death.


You’re incorrect. A person catches COVID which leads to Pnemonia and respiratory issues and then dies…. They died because they Caught COVID. It’s a COVID death. Why are you try so hard to spin this?!

Here you can read up on COVID pneumonia from the Cleveland clinic 









						COVID-19 Pneumonia: Symptoms, Treatment & Recovery
					

COVID pneumonia is a lung infection caused by SARS CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. Fluid and inflammation in your lungs makes it hard to breathe.




					my.clevelandclinic.org


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Yes I did. Ignoring my refutation doesn't make it go away.
> 
> Neither have you, nor do I need to see it. I've already explained the death certificate scam to you that mistakenly and purposefully puts COVID at the very bottom of section 1 when it actually belongs on section 2.
> 
> I have no need to.
> 
> I have no need to.
> 
> Yes, as I've explained to you precisely how the death certificate scam works and even showed you the CDC video about it.


Your explaination of a death certificates scam reads like a conspiracy theory and not legit medical rationale. I wouldn’t be surprised if some hospitals took lebertoes with how they reported things. If instances were found to have happened then there should be penalties. But I see no evidence that this happened on a large scale or in a fraudulent way. And to be honest, your absolutist claims that there were no deaths and thousands of hospitals and doctors just lied is absolutely absurd


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> The report is wrong, and I have already explained to you precisely why it is wrong.  That person did NOT die from Omicron.  Your example failed scrutiny.
> 
> Try again.


You’ve made claims why you think it’s wrong but referenced a death certificate scam that you could have simply made up and have zero evidence they participated in.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Fake news.  Buzzword.   There is no such thing as "COVID pneumonia".
> 
> Same goes for "COVID arm", "COVID headache", "COVID toe", and "COVID tongue".  It's all made up bullshit that means absolutely nothing.
> 
> There is only pneumonia, and pneumonia is a bacteriological infection of the lungs. It is not caused by COVID, and has existed long before COVID ever "existed".


Haha, so you know better than the Cleveland clinic now?! Wow. What are your your qualifications?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Apparently it doesn't have any symptoms if it requires regular testing with a fraudulent test in order to know that you have it.
> 
> Apparently it does, as there's no legit test for it. Apparently one just gets deemed "omicron positive".
> 
> I get sensible information from valid sources as well as my own reasoning abilities.  You seem to get your crap information from the CDC and WHO.


What are your valid sources ?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> What is this "new variant of omicron" called?  I'm sick of all the make believe...
> 
> What "old tests"?  What "new tests"?
> 
> With a test that was never meant for diagnostic purposes?
> 
> A completely made up number.  Meaningless.
> 
> You should follow your own advice.


These things you are now refuting were from your article. The tests, the 74%. You posted the article. Why now do you think it’s BS?


----------



## Slade3200

Next Time said:


> They were created for pleasure, not intended to kill. They were found to be addictive and cause problems to health and lead to death. From cancer to psoriasis etc.


Right but would you say that if somebody smoked their whole life and developed lung cancer and died or toasted their liver from drinking… would those be cigarettes  and alcohol deaths?


----------



## Next Time

Slade3200 said:


> Right but would you say that if somebody smoked their whole life and developed lung cancer and died or toasted their liver from drinking… would those be cigarettes  and alcohol deaths?


I would think so. Because without the ciggies or the grog, the health issues wouldn't have occurred or a very higher chance of not getting those effects on their health. Just like the covid shots. Without them, many people wouldn't have all these weird and bizarre syndromes and or occasioning death.

Do you think if you played in traffic on a busy freeway, you'd get hit by a car, eventually?


----------



## Next Time

Slade3200 said:


> Your explaination of a death certificates scam reads like a conspiracy theory


Here are some articles to whet your appetite.

*Death certificate data: COVID-19 as the underlying cause of death*
Study: CDC Broke Federal Law by Manipulating COVID Death Statistics​CDC Admits Finacial Hospital Incentives Drove up COVID-19 Death Rates​


----------



## Slade3200

Next Time said:


> I would think so. Because without the ciggies or the grog, the health issues wouldn't have occurred or a very higher chance of not getting those effects on their health. Just like the covid shots. Without them, many people wouldn't have all these weird and bizarre syndromes and or occasioning death.
> 
> Do you think if you played in traffic on a busy freeway, you'd get hit by a car, eventually?


Yes, thank you. So when somebody catches Covid and that leads to pneumonia and they die. That would be a COVID death. That’s the simple point I e been trying to make. Simple logic


----------



## Slade3200

Next Time said:


> Here are some articles to whet your appetite.
> 
> *Death certificate data: COVID-19 as the underlying cause of death*
> Study: CDC Broke Federal Law by Manipulating COVID Death Statistics​CDC Admits Finacial Hospital Incentives Drove up COVID-19 Death Rates​


Whistle wet. From what I’m seeing in these articles is that the stats could have been juiced up. Not that the stats were completely fake and COVID was harmless. 

Here is a passage from your link 
——
CDC director, Robert Redfield has admitted that the financial policies put in place could have resulted in elevated hospitalization rates and death toll statistics. Brett Grior with the U.S Health and Human Services Department has also said he believes that financial incentivization could have resulted in higher COVID-19 death rates. 

This is not to say that COVID-19 is all a big hoax. COVID-19 is very much real and can be dangerous to some people. If you’re worried about COVID-19, your primary focus should be living a healthy lifestyle that promotes a healthy gut. A healthy gut is the best way to prevent all diseases.


----------



## Next Time

Slade3200 said:


> Yes, thank you. So when somebody catches Covid and that leads to pneumonia and they die. That would be a COVID death. That’s the simple point I e been trying to make. Simple logic


It depends. Do virus variants get stronger or weaker as it evolves? The answer is no. Because viruses depend on their host to remain alive to survive. There's no point in a virus killing its host, which means it dies too, so then how does a variant exist in the first place if the latter takes place? A bit counterproductive for the virus don't you think?
So this is what I reckon occurs. People get covid shots, their immune systems become compromised/weakened and the piss-weak variant or the flu which I strongly believe, is what kills them because they no longer have a fully functioning immune system to deal with or fight it.
Obviously, if the individual was elderly or had pre-existing health conditions, that certainly doesn't help the situation.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Whistle wet. From what I’m seeing in these articles is that the stats could have been juiced up. Not that the stats were completely fake and COVID was harmless.
> 
> Here is a passage from your link
> ——
> CDC director, Robert Redfield has admitted that the financial policies put in place could have resulted in elevated hospitalization rates and death toll statistics. Brett Grior with the U.S Health and Human Services Department has also said he believes that financial incentivization could have resulted in higher COVID-19 death rates.
> 
> This is not to say that COVID-19 is all a big hoax. COVID-19 is very much real and can be dangerous to some people. If you’re worried about COVID-19, your primary focus should be living a healthy lifestyle that promotes a healthy gut. A healthy gut is the best way to prevent all diseases.


This is not an omicon death.  Zero.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omicon death.  Zero.


Very good! Your powers of observation are astonishing!!! Your post wasn’t an omi death either!


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> You’re incorrect.


No, YOU are, and I've already told you why that is.


Slade3200 said:


> A person catches COVID


Okay.


Slade3200 said:


> which leads to Pnemonia


This is where you continue to trip up because you refuse to be corrected as well as refuse to reasonably explain how COVID supposedly causes pneumonia.  COVID *does not cause pneumonia*.  While one is battling a separate infection, one can indeed be more susceptible to subsequently developing pneumonia (due to an already stressed immune system), but that separate infection *IS NOT CAUSING AND DOES NOT CAUSE PNEUMONIA.*

Ergo, COVID is *NOT* the cause of death and is nothing more than a potential contributing factor.


Slade3200 said:


> and respiratory issues


... which were caused by the PNEUMONIA.


Slade3200 said:


> and then dies….


... which were caused by the respiratory issues caused by the PNEUMONIA.


Slade3200 said:


> They died because they Caught COVID.


No. They died because they developed pneumonia and likely didn't get it treated properly nor timely.


Slade3200 said:


> It’s a COVID death.


No, it is a pneumonia death.


Slade3200 said:


> Why are you try so hard to spin this?!


You should be asking YOURSELF that question.  It is YOU who needs to establish how COVID supposedly causes pneumonia instead of just blindly claiming it to be so.

It is actually pneumonia that causes the respiratory issues that cause the person's death. COVID is merely a potential contributing factor (as it weakened the immune system and increased susceptibility for pneumonia).   This is a very simplistic example as well because people likely have a plethora of comorbidities which are also either causing death or are contributing factors to a person's death.


Slade3200 said:


> Here you can read up on COVID pneumonia from the Cleveland clinic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Pneumonia: Symptoms, Treatment & Recovery
> 
> 
> COVID pneumonia is a lung infection caused by SARS CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. Fluid and inflammation in your lungs makes it hard to breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my.clevelandclinic.org


That link is wrong and I have already explained why it is wrong.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Your explaination of a death certificates scam reads like a conspiracy theory and not legit medical rationale.


I might start breaking out my friend's "mantra list" if you keep up the shouts of "conspiracy theory conspiracy theory conspiracy theory".  I realize it's what you've been programmed to say, but holy shit...  From now on, I might just respond to any blind shouting of "conspiracy theory!" as Mantra 35a


Slade3200 said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if some hospitals took lebertoes with how they reported things. If instances were found to have happened then there should be penalties. But I see no evidence that this happened on a large scale or in a fraudulent way.


So you can't see what I have already presented to you?  No, you're just dismissing all evidence of it on sight because your religion (Church of COVID) demands that you do so.


Slade3200 said:


> And to be honest, your absolutist claims that there were no deaths and thousands of hospitals and doctors just lied is absolutely absurd


No, it is the cold hard truth.  The truth hurts sometimes...


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> You’ve made claims why you think it’s wrong but referenced a death certificate scam that you could have simply made up


... but I didn't "make it up", as I FREAKING SHOWED YOU THE VIDEO ABOUT IT DIRECTLY FROM THE CDC......... Holy wowzers, dude.....


Slade3200 said:


> and have zero evidence they participated in.


See above.

Holy crap your dedication to the Church of COVID religious dogma is vehemently strong.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, so you know better than the Cleveland clinic now?!


Yes, I most certainly do.


Slade3200 said:


> Wow.


It doesn't surprise me any.


Slade3200 said:


> What are your your qualifications?


The ability to tell the truth.
The ability to know when I am being lied to.
Basic reading comprehension.
Basic reasoning skills.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> What are your valid sources ?


In the case of this particular thread, science (specifically immunology and virology) and logic.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> These things you are now refuting were from your article.


I don't have an article. What are you even talking about? The article that EvilCat Breath posted?


Slade3200 said:


> The tests, the 74%.


All BS and made up numbers.


Slade3200 said:


> You posted the article.


No I didn't.


Slade3200 said:


> Why now do you think it’s BS?


RQAA.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Yes, thank you. So when somebody catches Covid and that leads to pneumonia and they die. That would be a COVID death. That’s the simple point I e been trying to make. Simple logic


Your point fails because COVID does not cause pneumonia...  That breaks the causal chain.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> This is where you continue to trip up because you refuse to be corrected as well as refuse to reasonably explain how COVID supposedly causes pneumonia. COVID *does not cause pneumonia*. While one is battling a separate infection, one can indeed be more susceptible to subsequently developing pneumonia (due to an already stressed immune system), but that separate infection *IS NOT CAUSING AND DOES NOT CAUSE PNEUMONIA.*
> 
> Ergo, COVID is *NOT* the cause of death and is nothing more than a potential contributing factor.


Ill post it again from the Cleveland clinic. What makes you think you know better than them?









						COVID-19 Pneumonia: Symptoms, Treatment & Recovery
					

COVID pneumonia is a lung infection caused by SARS CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19. Fluid and inflammation in your lungs makes it hard to breathe.




					my.clevelandclinic.org


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> No. They died because they developed pneumonia and likely didn't get it treated properly nor timely


Would they have caught pneumonia had they not caught COVID?


----------



## Next Time

Slade3200 said:


> Would they have caught pneumonia had they not caught COVID?


A weakened immune system doesn't help.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Ill post it again from the Cleveland clinic.


And I'll dismiss it as a false authority fallacy (and now a repetition fallacy) once again.


Slade3200 said:


> What makes you think you know better than them?


My understanding of what pneumonia actually is, which they deny.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Would they have caught pneumonia had they not caught COVID?


Unknown.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Yes, I most certainly do.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me any.
> 
> The ability to tell the truth.
> The ability to know when I am being lied to.
> Basic reading comprehension.
> Basic reasoning skills.


So somebody with no medical background knows better than one of the top hospitals in our country. You find conspiracy articles and spread them like gospel and then have the nerve to accuse others of being part of a church. The lack of self awareness here is extraordinary


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> In the case of this particular thread, science (specifically immunology and virology) and logic.


You’re gonna  red more than that because your “logic” isnt adding up. You’re just dismissing hospital studies and articles that contradict your narrative. Tell me what the Cleveland clinic got wrong in the COVID Pnemonia piece. Be specific


----------



## Slade3200

Next Time said:


> A weakened immune system doesn't help.


Is that a yes?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> And I'll dismiss it as a false authority fallacy (and now a repetition fallacy) once again.
> 
> My understanding of what pneumonia actually is, which they deny.


Cool, well perhaps your understanding is flawed. Here are articles from Houston Methodist, webMD and Northwestern. 

Do you know better than these medical institutions as well?









						COVID Pneumonia: How Long Does Recovery Take?
					

While most people experience only mild COVID-19 symptoms, about 15% develop more serious complications, including COVID pneumonia. Learn about recovery here.



					www.houstonmethodist.org
				












						Coronavirus and Pneumonia
					

Pneumonia is a serious complication of the new coronavirus, also known as COVID-19. This lung illness may cause severe breathing problems that put you in the hospital. Learn the warning signs, who’s at risk, and steps you can take to prevent infection.




					www.webmd.com
				












						Why COVID-19 pneumonia lasts longer, causes more damage than typical pneumonia
					

A Northwestern Medicine study published in Nature shows COVID-19 pneumonia is different. The severe complications of COVID-19 compared with other pneumonias might be related to the long course of disease.




					news.northwestern.edu


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> So somebody with no medical background


What do you mean by "medical background"?


Slade3200 said:


> knows better than one of the top hospitals in our country.


Yes, I do. (on this particular issue at least)


Slade3200 said:


> You find conspiracy articles


What are you even talking about??  What is a "conspiracy article"?  What articles have I even found and shared while returning back to this forum?  You're just making shit up...


Slade3200 said:


> and spread them like gospel


I don't spread articles, as I actually form my own arguments instead of stealing the arguments of others and mindlessly parroting them.  What are you even referring to here?


Slade3200 said:


> and then have the nerve to accuse others of being part of a church.


Yes. I will call out any member of the Church of COVID for what they are. I will also follow the Branch COVIDian stem all the way back to its roots, which is the Church of Karl Marx.


Slade3200 said:


> The lack of self awareness here is extraordinary


I'd say the same about you.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> What do you mean by "medical background"?


I mean medical education or practical experience


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> You’re gonna  red more than that because your “logic” isnt adding up.


No idea what you're trying to say here.


Slade3200 said:


> You’re just dismissing hospital studies and articles that contradict your narrative.


You're just accepting hospital studies and articles that agree with your narrative.

Two can play this game.


Slade3200 said:


> Tell me what the Cleveland clinic got wrong in the COVID Pnemonia piece. Be specific


RQAA.  I already did that, dude.  I've already told you what pneumonia is and how, by definition, it is not caused by viruses.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> What are you even talking about?? What is a "conspiracy article"? What articles have I even found and shared while returning back to this forum? You're just making shit up...


Ok so you haven’t shared articles, I’m guessing your information and narrative comes from stuff you’ve read. If not then it is all stuff you are making up without anything practical to back you up.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> I don't spread articles, as I actually form my own arguments instead of stealing the arguments of others and mindlessly parroting them. What are you even referring to here?


I’m referring to the collection of ideas and suggestions you spread on this board. Your statements come from somewhere. You read information and draw conclusions from whatever your sources are. Your conclusions contradict the top medical institutions in the world. Places where real doctors and researchers run actually tests and studies. But you know better than them for some secret reason. You claim that it is this vast secret agenda of doctors and medical institutions and government organizations all lying about the symptoms of a virus to gain power, and this is a worldwide phenomenon. This is why I say you are pushing conspiracies. The claim is unrealistic and nuts.


----------



## Slade3200

Slade3200 said:


> Ok so you haven’t shared articles, I’m guessing your information and narrative comes from stuff you’ve read. If not then it is all stuff you are making up without anything practical to back you up.


I’ve posted 4 articles now from 4 of the nations top medical institutions all differentiating COVID Pneumonia from common Pneumonia. Are they all lying? Want me to post more? Tell me what specifically they are wrong about. Like post a quote from the article that you take issue with. Enough of these unsupported claims that you try and pass off and refutations and proof. Get specific. Dig in


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Cool, well perhaps your understanding is flawed.


It's not.


Slade3200 said:


> Here are articles from Houston Methodist, webMD and Northwestern.


All false authorities, and all are incorrect as well.


Slade3200 said:


> Do you know better than these medical institutions as well?


Yes.  (on this issue, anyway)


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Ok so you haven’t shared articles,


So why are you making up stories that I am "sharing conspiracy articles" when I actually haven't shared any?


Slade3200 said:


> I’m guessing


There's no need for you to guess (incorrectly). I'm glad to openly share precisely how I am arriving at the conclusions that I am arriving at.


Slade3200 said:


> your information and narrative comes from stuff you’ve read.


It largely comes from my own reasoning skills, as I tend to form my own arguments instead of stealing the arguments of others.


Slade3200 said:


> If not then it is all stuff you are making up


Do you know what philosophy is?


Slade3200 said:


> without anything practical to back you up.


Logic is practical.  Science is practical.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> I’m referring to the collection of ideas and suggestions you spread on this board.


Those are not articles (or whatever "conspiracy articles" was supposed to mean).  Those are my posts on this forum.


Slade3200 said:


> Your statements come from somewhere.


Yes, and as I've already told you numerous times, they come from my mind (where I form my arguments). This is called philosophy. You should try it sometime instead of blindly regurgitating whatever some "expert" tells you.


Slade3200 said:


> You read information and draw conclusions from whatever your sources are.


Yes, and a part of that involves forming my own arguments using my own ability to reason.


Slade3200 said:


> Your conclusions contradict the top medical institutions in the world.


This particular conclusion does, yes.  So?


Slade3200 said:


> Places where real doctors and researchers


What is a "real doctor/researcher" as opposed to a doctor/researcher?


Slade3200 said:


> run actually tests and studies.


Tests and studies are not word definitions.


Slade3200 said:


> But you know better than them for some secret reason.


Yes, I do know better than them.


Slade3200 said:


> You claim that it is this vast secret agenda of doctors and medical institutions and government organizations all lying about the symptoms of a virus to gain power, and this is a worldwide phenomenon. This is why I say you are pushing conspiracies. The claim is unrealistic and nuts.


Pretty much everything about COVID is a complete scam.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> It's not.
> 
> All false authorities, and all are incorrect as well.
> 
> Yes.  (on this issue, anyway)


What would be an example of a medical authority that you don’t consider false?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> So why are you making up stories that I am "sharing conspiracy articles" when I actually haven't shared any?


As I just said, I’m referring to the information youre spreading. I assumed they are from things you’ve read about. If they aren’t from things you’ve read then you are just making things up


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> It largely comes from my own reasoning skills, as I tend to form my own arguments instead of stealing the arguments of others.


You don’t have a medical background so your “reasoning” is from a place of ignorance. I provide articles from our top medical institutions based on actual studies and analysis by professionals and all you can do is respond by saying they are wrong I am right. That’s BS


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Logic is practical. Science is practical.


Correct. But you are ignoring science by calling the analysis of professionals wrong and false authorities.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> What is a "real doctor/researcher" as opposed to a doctor/researcher?


I’m comparing doctors and researchers to people like you who think they know more with their “logic/reason”


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Yes, and as I've already told you numerous times, they come from my mind (where I form my arguments). This is called philosophy. You should try it sometime instead of blindly regurgitating whatever some "expert" tells you.


Wonderful. Then using your brilliant logic can you show specifically where any of these 4 articles that I posted are wrong in their assessment and characterization of COVID Pneumonia. Pull a specific section of any of the articles and explain how they are wrong or lying


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Yes, and as I've already told you numerous times, they come from my mind (where I form my arguments). This is called philosophy. You should try it sometime instead of blindly regurgitating whatever some "expert" tells you.


That’s exactly what I’m doing. Difference is my philosophy has a basis on science and studies conducted by professionals in the medical industry. Yours are based on skeptical conspiracies. I’ve asked three times now for you to point out where the articles I’ve posted are wrong. Still waiting


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Wonderful. Then using your brilliant logic can you show specifically where any of these 4 articles that I posted are wrong in their assessment and characterization of COVID Pneumonia. Pull a specific section of any of the articles and explain how they are wrong or lying


I've already explained my position to you.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> That’s exactly what I’m doing. Difference is my philosophy has a basis on science and studies conducted by professionals in the medical industry.


"Philosophy" with a basis in outside sources is no longer philosophy.


Slade3200 said:


> Yours are based on skeptical conspiracies. I’ve asked three times now for you to point out where the articles I’ve posted are wrong. Still waiting


I've already explained why they are wrong.


----------



## Next Time

Slade3200 said:


> Is that a yes?


It implies that the immune system has been weakened by the covid shots, so anything the immune system normally fights off in a healthy person, drops dead from an otherwise piss weak bug. The longer explanation.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> "Philosophy" with a basis in outside sources is no longer philosophy.


That’s complete bullshit. Every philosophy is based on something that we learn and observe. Otherwise you’re simply stuck in empty void. Your cracks are showing as you veer further away from the subject. Can you not point out anything specific in any of those medical articles that you feel is wrong and explain why?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> I've already explained why they are wrong.


No you haven’t, you’ve given generalized platitudes about what you think Pneumonia is but haven’t addressed the specific differentiations made in these articles for COVID Pneumonia. What specifically are any of them saying that is medically incorrect? 

Just saying there is no such thing as COVID pneumonia doesn’t cut it


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> That’s complete bullshit.


No it isn't.  You obviously lack understanding of what philosophy is and how it works.


Slade3200 said:


> Every philosophy is based on something that we learn and observe.


Philosophy does not make use of any outside sources. You must provide the conclusion, and the reasoning for that conclusion, all on your own. To borrow an outside source is to borrow the reasoning of others (which is not your own reasoning, hence it is no longer philosophy).


Slade3200 said:


> Otherwise you’re simply stuck in empty void.


No, you can instead provide your own conclusion, and your own reasoning for that conclusion, without appealing to the arguments of others (e.g. "the experts", whoever THEY are)


Slade3200 said:


> Your cracks are showing as you veer further away from the subject.


No cracks... haven't veered away from anything.


Slade3200 said:


> Can you not point out anything specific in any of those medical articles that you feel is wrong and explain why?


Stop asking the same question tens and tens of times over again.  I have already told you precisely what is wrong within those articles and have already provided you with the reasoning why they are wrong.   They are trying to claim that a virus (e.g. SARS-CoV-2) causes a bacteriological (relating to bacteria) infection of the lungs (pneumonia).  That's asinine.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> No you haven’t,


Yes I have.


Slade3200 said:


> you’ve given generalized platitudes about what you think Pneumonia is


... a bacteriological (relating to bacteria) infection of the lungs.


Slade3200 said:


> but haven’t addressed the specific differentiations made in these articles for COVID Pneumonia.


There is no such thing as "COVID pneumonia".  Viruses are not relating to bacteria; they are relating to viruses.


Slade3200 said:


> What specifically are any of them saying that is medically incorrect?


See above and numerous other answers of mine.


Slade3200 said:


> Just saying there is no such thing as COVID pneumonia doesn’t cut it


RQAA.  Viruses are not relating to bacteria.  Viruses are not bacteriological.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Philosophy does not make use of any outside sources.


You don’t know what the hell you’re talking about. Everything uses outside sources or else there would be nothing. Even this discussion is using outside sources and information for us both to formulate our arguments and philosophies. You’re failing the logic test big time


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> They are trying to claim that a virus (e.g. SARS-CoV-2) causes a bacteriological (relating to bacteria) infection of the lungs (pneumonia). That's asinine.


Comprehension check. How do they claim SARS causes the infection in the lungs? How are they wrong?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Yes I have.
> 
> ... a bacteriological (relating to bacteria) infection of the lungs.
> 
> There is no such thing as "COVID pneumonia".  Viruses are not relating to bacteria; they are relating to viruses.
> 
> See above and numerous other answers of mine.
> 
> RQAA.  Viruses are not relating to bacteria.  Viruses are not bacteriological.


I know you got your philosophy and don’t like polluting it with outside sources but, Here… learn about the difference between bacterial and VIRAL pneumonia. This article was from 2018 before COVID so you can’t claim it’s part of the world wide conspiracy that’s making up a nonexistent effect from COVID

When you don’t know basic science then you’re either left sounding ignorant like you’re doing now or you need to learn from those who know.








						What You Need to Know About Viral vs. Bacterial Pneumonia
					

Learn the difference between viral and bacterial pneumonia, including in symptoms, causes, and treatment.




					www.health.com


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> You don’t know what the hell you’re talking about.


Your issue, not mine.


Slade3200 said:


> Everything uses outside sources


False. My reasoning is coming from my own mind. I'm not appealing to any outside sources to construct my reasoned responses to you.


Slade3200 said:


> or else there would be nothing.


I've providing reasoned responses to you right now without making any appeals to any outside sources.


Slade3200 said:


> Even this discussion is using outside sources


My thoughts are my own. No outside sources are involved.


Slade3200 said:


> and information for us both to formulate our arguments and philosophies.


The reasoning behind my arguments right here are coming from my own mind. No outside sources are involved.


Slade3200 said:


> You’re failing the logic test big time


Your issue, not mine.  You still have no clue what philosophy is nor how it works.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Comprehension check. How do they claim SARS causes the infection in the lungs? How are they wrong?


They are attempting to redefine pneumonia out of being a "bacteriological infection of the lungs" in order to claim that SARS-CoV-2 can somehow also cause it.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> I know you got your philosophy and don’t like polluting it with outside sources


I know you don't like philosophy, nor logic, nor science...


Slade3200 said:


> but, Here…


Your mindless appeals to holy links are summarily dismissed.


Slade3200 said:


> learn about the difference between bacterial and VIRAL pneumonia.


There is no such thing as "bacterial pneumonia" or "viral pneumonia". There is just pneumonia.


Slade3200 said:


> This article was from 2018 before COVID so you can’t claim it’s part of the world wide conspiracy that’s making up a nonexistent effect from COVID


Your holy link is summarily dismissed, no matter when it was written.


Slade3200 said:


> When you don’t know basic science


Your issue, not mine.


Slade3200 said:


> then you’re either left sounding ignorant like you’re doing now


Your issue, not mine.


Slade3200 said:


> or you need to learn from those who know.


Your issue, not mine.

Pneumonia is a bacteriological (relating to bacteria) infection of the lungs.  It is not relating to viruses.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> I've providing reasoned responses to you right now without making any appeals to any outside sources.


Your reasoning is based on a lack of knowledge and education on the subject. You dismiss science to progress your agenda. Now you’re stuck in this “philosophy” hole that takes the position that outside sources can’t influence your thinking. You’re making this conversation silly


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> I know you don't like philosophy, nor logic, nor science...
> 
> Your mindless appeals to holy links are summarily dismissed.
> 
> There is no such thing as "bacterial pneumonia" or "viral pneumonia". There is just pneumonia.
> 
> Your holy link is summarily dismissed, no matter when it was written.
> 
> Your issue, not mine.
> 
> Your issue, not mine.
> 
> Your issue, not mine.
> 
> Pneumonia is a bacteriological (relating to bacteria) infection of the lungs.  It is not relating to viruses.


How do you know that Pneumonia is bacterial and not viral? Did your mind just make that up in your philosophy meditation? How did you even learn what the word pneumonia means if you don’t use outside sources?!


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Your reasoning is based on a lack of knowledge and education on the subject.


Your issue, not mine.


Slade3200 said:


> You dismiss science to progress your agenda.


Your issue, not mine.


Slade3200 said:


> Now you’re stuck in this “philosophy” hole that takes the position that outside sources can’t influence your thinking.


Continued denial of philosophy.


Slade3200 said:


> You’re making this conversation silly


You've already done that.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> How do you know that Pneumonia is bacterial and not viral?


RQAA.


Slade3200 said:


> Did your mind just make that up in your philosophy meditation?


No.


Slade3200 said:


> How did you even learn what the word pneumonia means if you don’t use outside sources?!


RQAA.


----------



## Next Time

Don't you find it funny in a bittersweet way that science doesn't realise that it contradicts itself? Do virus variants get stronger or weaker? For a virus to survive, it should not kill its host. So what kills someone if this is the case? A fucked up immune system, hmm, I wonder what could have done that? Pfizer, Moderna, J&J, AstraZeneca might know.


----------



## Slade3200

Next Time said:


> Don't you find it funny in a bittersweet way that science doesn't realise that it contradicts itself? Do virus variants get stronger or weaker? For a virus to survive, it should not kill its host. So what kills someone if this is the case? A fucked up immune system, hmm, I wonder what could have done that? Pfizer, Moderna, J&J, AstraZeneca might know.


Are you seeing packed ERs and lack of respirators right now?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Your issue, not mine.
> 
> Your issue, not mine.
> 
> Continued denial of philosophy.
> 
> You've already done that.


It’s not an issue it’s just a reality. You are presenting arguments that contradict science. You’re arguments are incorrect. Maybe you should do less philosophy and more scientific study


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> RQAA.
> 
> No.
> 
> RQAA.


What does RQAA mean?


----------



## Slade3200

Next Time said:


> Do virus variants get stronger or weaker?


Both it can go either way









						Fact check: Yes, viruses can mutate to become more deadly
					

A viral tweet shared online falsely claims viruses never mutate to become more lethal.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> It’s not an issue it’s just a reality.


You can't even define reality.  Do you want to know how I know??  Because you don't have the slightest clue what philosophy is, and it is philosophy that defines what reality is. In fact, there's a whole branch of philosophy (phenomenology) all about it.


Slade3200 said:


> You are presenting arguments that contradict science.


Your issue, not mine.


Slade3200 said:


> You’re arguments are incorrect.


Your issue, not mine.


Slade3200 said:


> Maybe you should do less philosophy


Horrible advice.


Slade3200 said:


> and more scientific study


Your issue, not mine.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> What does RQAA mean?


It means Repetitive Question Already Answered.

I reply in that manner whenever someone asks me the same question over and over and over again even though I have already answered it ad nauseum.


----------



## Muhammed

gfm7175 said:


> Pneumonia is a bacteriological (relating to bacteria) infection of the lungs.  It is not relating to viruses.


FYI:

There is viral pneumonia, bacteriological pneumonia, and fungal pneumonia. Pneumonia can be caused by pathogenic microorganisms such as bacteria, or viruses, or fungi. Or a combination of them. 

_"Viral pneumonia is an infection of your lungs caused by a virus. The most common cause is the flu, but you can also get viral pneumonia from the common cold"_









						What Is Viral Pneumonia?
					

What is viral pneumonia, and how do you get it? Learn the symptoms of this lung infection and how can you get better.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Next Time

Slade3200 said:


> Are you seeing packed ERs and lack of respirators right now?


Not from OOOOOmicron. More like from the covid shit shots, but we'll call it that it's from OOOOOmicron to entertain the narrative.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> It means Repetitive Question Already Answered.
> 
> I reply in that manner whenever someone asks me the same question over and over and over again even though I have already answered it ad nauseum.


If you already answered it then I apologize. Can you point me to the post where you answered it please?  What makes you believe that Pneumonia is only bacterial and not also caused by viral infections?


----------



## Slade3200

Next Time said:


> Not from OOOOOmicron. More like from the covid shit shots, but we'll call it that it's from OOOOOmicron to entertain the narrative.


You’re seeing respirator shortages and over crowded hospitals from shit shots?! Wow, where??


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Both it can go either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Yes, viruses can mutate to become more deadly
> 
> 
> A viral tweet shared online falsely claims viruses never mutate to become more lethal.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


... but they are typically weaker.


----------



## gfm7175

Muhammed said:


> FYI:
> 
> Viral pneumonia is an infection of your lungs caused by a virus. The most common cause is the flu, but you can also get viral pneumonia from the common cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Is Viral Pneumonia?
> 
> 
> What is viral pneumonia, and how do you get it? Learn the symptoms of this lung infection and how can you get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webmd.com


False Authority Fallacy.  WebMD is incorrect for reasons I've already discussed.


----------



## Next Time

Slade3200 said:


> Both it can go either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Yes, viruses can mutate to become more deadly
> 
> 
> A viral tweet shared online falsely claims viruses never mutate to become more lethal.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com


Using LSM fact-checking to bolster your argument?

How about some actual medical and scientific perspectives?

Do Viruses Get Stronger Or Weaker Over Time?​Understanding virus isolates, variants, and strains​'Covid virus is getting weaker'​


----------



## Next Time

Slade3200 said:


> You’re seeing respirator shortages and over crowded hospitals from shit shots?! Wow, where??


In all the hospitals you claim are full to the brim from those suffering from OOOOmicron


----------



## Muhammed

gfm7175 said:


> False Authority Fallacy.  WebMD is incorrect for reasons I've already discussed.


You are full of shit.

Cite the post, retard.


----------



## Slade3200

Next Time said:


> Using LSM fact-checking to bolster your argument?
> 
> How about some actual medical and scientific perspectives?
> 
> Do Viruses Get Stronger Or Weaker Over Time?​Understanding virus isolates, variants, and strains​'Covid virus is getting weaker'​


Thank you… this was from the second paragraph of your first link.

What point were you trying to make?

———
One commonly repeated myth that I’ve seen is that all viruses grow weaker and less dangerous to their host over time, so we can simply “wait out” COVID and not bother with a vaccine.

Let’s take a look at that myth, here, that viruses become weaker over time. This applies in some cases, but not always.


----------



## Slade3200

Next Time said:


> In all the hospitals you claim are full to the brim from those suffering from OOOOmicron


I’m not saying hospitals are full to the brim anymore


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> If you already answered it then I apologize.


I'll try to be as clear as possible once again right here.


Slade3200 said:


> Can you point me to the post where you answered it please?


I'll just answer your questions one more time as you pose them below.


Slade3200 said:


> What makes you believe that Pneumonia is only bacterial and not also caused by viral infections?


Because, by definition, pneumonia is a bacteriological infection of the lungs. Due to pneumonia also being an opportunistic infection, it has in modern times become quite popular to make up terms such as "viral pneumonia", "fungal pneumonia", "bacterial pneumonia", etc. in order to identify some germ that is detected in the body either before or during the settling in of the subsequent bacteriological infection of the lungs (aka pneumonia).

IOW, SARS-CoV-2 is one of many different germs that can cause some initial damage which then increases susceptibility for pneumonia to subsequently settle in (especially amongst people who are already naturally more susceptible to it for whatever reason), but SARS-CoV-2 does not in and of itself cause pneumonia.  "Increasing susceptibility for development" is not the same thing as "causing development".  This is why COVID-19 should rightfully be listed on a death certificate as a "potential contributing factor of death" (Section 2) rather than as a "condition leading to the immediate cause of death" aka "underlying cause of death" (bottom of Section 1).


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Are you seeing packed ERs and lack of respirators right now?


No.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not saying hospitals are full to the brim anymore


They were never "full to the brim" "due to COVID". That was another lie peddled to people who don't understand simple mathematics.

A "COVID ward" with 2/10 beds occupied means that 20% of beds are occupied.  However, if the size of the "COVID ward" gets reduced down to 2 beds, then that means that 2/2 beds are occupied which ushers in the media fear mongering narrative of "100% of beds are occupied!!" "hospitals are overflowing!!" blah blah blah...

If nurses have time to make dance videos instead of tending to their patients, then the hospital they are working at is not "overflowing with patients".


----------



## gfm7175

Muhammed said:


> You are full of shit.


No, I'm not.


Muhammed said:


> Cite the post,


I've already explained my position, and did so to Slade once again. Refer to that.


Muhammed said:


> retard.


I thought that you lefties found it offensive to use the r-word??  Is it okay to use it as an insult again??


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Because, by definition, pneumonia is a bacteriological infection of the lungs.


Ok thank you for the direct answer. Where did you get this definition from?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> IOW, SARS-CoV-2 is one of many different germs that can cause some initial damage which then increases susceptibility for pneumonia to subsequently settle in (especially amongst people who are already naturally more susceptible to it for whatever reason), but SARS-CoV-2 does not in and of itself cause pneumonia. "Increasing susceptibility for development" is not the same thing as "causing development". This is why COVID-19 should rightfully be listed on a death certificate as a "potential contributing factor of death" (Section 2) rather than as a "condition leading to the immediate cause of death" aka "underlying cause of death" (bottom of Section 1).


It makes sense to me for COVID to be tied to cause of death when death rates drastically spike at the same time a viral pandemic breaks out. Also considering the  fact that hospitals got overwhelmed with COVID patients in need of respirators many of whom died. These weren’t cooncindeces. If you don’t think that COVID was a cause of an enormous amount of pain and death then I don’t believe you are thinking clearly.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Ok thank you for the direct answer. Where did you get this definition from?


Etymology:  pneumon = lung --> pneumonia = lung disease.

Medical science:  Pneumonia is caused by bacteria that normally lives in one's body (such as in the throat) but makes its way down into one's lungs. At this point, that bacteria causes one's air sacs to get infected/inflamed, and fill up with fluid, and this is how pneumonia forms.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Etymology:  pneumon = lung --> pneumonia = lung disease.
> 
> Medical science:  Pneumonia is caused by bacteria that normally lives in one's body (such as in the throat) but makes its way down into one's lungs. At this point, that bacteria causes one's air sacs to get infected/inflamed, and fill up with fluid, and this is how pneumonia forms.


Etymology I agree… it’s lung disease. Where did you get the definition you used in your “medical science” portion?


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> It makes sense to me for COVID to be tied to cause of death when death rates drastically spike at the same time a viral pandemic breaks out.


Coincidence.


Slade3200 said:


> Also considering the  fact that hospitals got overwhelmed with COVID patients


Hospitals were not overwhelmed.  That was a lie too.


Slade3200 said:


> in need of respirators


Many people who were put on respirators did not need those respirators.


Slade3200 said:


> many of whom died.


From causes other than COVID.


Slade3200 said:


> These weren’t cooncindeces.


They were coincidences, lies, and medical malpractices.


Slade3200 said:


> If you don’t think that COVID was a cause of an enormous amount of pain and death then I don’t believe you are thinking clearly.


COVID did not cause those deaths.  A slew of other things did (pneumonia, heart disease, cancer, etc)


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Hospitals were not overwhelmed. That was a lie too.


False, I personally know several nurses and doctors who told me about their experience in 2019 and 2020. This isn’t stuff I’m getting from the media. I got it from trusted sources. So in California and Texas I’m 100% positive that several hospitals were overwhelmed with COVID patients having respiratory issues.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Many people who were put on respirators did not need those respirators.


How do you know this?


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> COVID did not cause those deaths. A slew of other things did (pneumonia, heart disease, cancer, etc)


Those conditions have always caused deaths. There was a near 20% spike in deaths during the pandemic.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Etymology I agree… it’s lung disease. Where did you get the definition you used in your “medical science” portion?


Medical science.   I know you're looking for some sort of website link, but I don't just pull my responses from random websites.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Those conditions have always caused deaths.


Yup, and the number of deaths by those causes changes from year to year.


Slade3200 said:


> There was a near 20% spike in deaths during the pandemic.


... due to reasons other than COVID.   One of them, as you've already been told, is that baby boomers are dying off.


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> False, I personally know several nurses and doctors who told me about their experience in 2019 and 2020. This isn’t stuff I’m getting from the media. I got it from trusted sources. So in California and Texas I’m 100% positive that several hospitals were overwhelmed with COVID patients having respiratory issues.


COVID wasn't even in the States in 2019, so I don't believe you.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Medical science.   I know you're looking for some sort of website link, but I don't just pull my responses from random websites.


Yes I understand your stuck in that, “I use my brain not outside sources to form my opinions” but we are talking about a medical definition here so at some point you need to show either your own personal lab test results and analysis or a credible medical definition/study/definition, to back up what you’re claiming


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> COVID wasn't even in the States in 2019, so I don't believe you.


Youre right. 2020 2021 was what I meant


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Yup, and the number of deaths by those causes changes from year to year.


Not by 20%


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Youre right. 2020 2021 was what I meant


That would be plausible, and I wouldn't doubt that certain hospitals got quite stressed during those flu seasons (especially with staff being reduced due to the ultimatum of "get jabbed or lose your job" which caused a number of nurses to walk away).  However, most hospitals didn't see any "overflowing" issues as fear mongered on the TV.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> That would be plausible, and I wouldn't doubt that certain hospitals got quite stressed during those flu seasons (especially with staff being reduced due to the ultimatum of "get jabbed or lose your job" which caused a number of nurses to walk away).  However, most hospitals didn't see any "overflowing" issues as fear mongered on the TV.


How do you know this?


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> How do you know this?


Because people had called up numerous hospitals and had asked that very question to them and the hospitals would tell them that the media was full of shit.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Because people had called up numerous hospitals and had asked that very question to them and the hospitals would tell them that the media was full of shit.


Which people called hospitals?


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Which people called hospitals?


Random citizens.


----------



## gfm7175

The death toll for omicron is STILL zero, btw...


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Random citizens.


How do you know that?


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> How do you know that?


I watched it for myself.  Now you're just trolling.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> I watched it for myself.  Now you're just trolling.


I’m not trolling, I’ll asking about specifics. Who did you watch call hospitals?


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> I’m not trolling, I’ll asking about specifics. Who did you watch call hospitals?


RQAA.  Trolling.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> RQAA.  Trolling.


You said you watched random citizens call hospitals. Which random citizens who were they? Where did you watch them from? Did you hear their conversations with the hospitals or hear them describe their conversations?


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> You don’t know what the hell you’re talking about. Everything uses outside sources or else there would be nothing. Even this discussion is using outside sources and information for us both to formulate our arguments and philosophies. You’re failing the logic test big time


This is not an omicon death

ZERO


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omicon death
> 
> ZERO


Liar


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Liar


This is not an omicon death either.  Try again. 

ZIP


----------



## EvMetro

1960 posts is an awful lot of effort to put in to generate statistics that apparently don't exist.  I wonder why it is so important to lefties to come up with such numbers?


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> This is not an omicon death either.  Try again.
> 
> ZIP


No shit, it wasn’t supposed to be. Just like your post isn’t an omicron death


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> No shit, it wasn’t supposed to be. Just like your post isn’t an omicron death



  That's not an Omicron death.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's not an Omicron death.


Very good!!! Get yourself a cookie. What’s your point?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Very good!!! Get yourself a cookie. What’s your point?



  That's not an Omicron death, either.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Hey, EvMetro — What is the official toll of Omicron deaths up to, now?


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's not an Omicron death, either.


No shit. What’s your point?


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> You said you watched random citizens call hospitals.


yes


Slade3200 said:


> Which random citizens who were they?


idr their names


Slade3200 said:


> Where did you watch them from?


video footage


Slade3200 said:


> Did you hear their conversations with the hospitals


Yes


Slade3200 said:


> or hear them describe their conversations?


Yes


----------



## gfm7175

Bob Blaylock said:


> Hey, EvMetro — What is the official toll of Omicron deaths up to, now?


Still zero as far as I can tell


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> yes
> 
> idr their names
> 
> video footage
> 
> Yes
> 
> Yes


Interesting… so when I cite John Hopkins, the Cleveland clinic, Mayo, health.com, the cdc, the WHO, and other orgs that are world leaders in medicine you respond saying that they are illegitimate authorities  on something as simple as defining what Pneumonia is…. You use my citation as an attack to say I’m a mindless drone who doesn’t think for myself…. But your definition is the correct one because it’s your philosophy and you don’t need an outside source telling you what a medical term means

Then, when it comes to something you claim and I ask how you get your intel, you say you saw random people who you don’t know call hospitals on video and somehow that is a legitimate authority?!?!

WOW is all I say at the sheer hypocrisy and stupidity of how you’ve conducted yourself in this debate.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Interesting… so when I cite John Hopkins, the Cleveland clinic, Mayo, health.com, the cdc, the WHO, and other orgs that are world leaders in medicine you respond saying that they are illegitimate authorities  on something as simple as defining what Pneumonia is…. You use my citation as an attack to say I’m a mindless drone who doesn’t think for myself…. But your definition is the correct one because it’s your philosophy and you don’t need an outside source telling you what a medical term means
> 
> Then, when it comes to something you claim and I ask how you get your intel, you say you saw random people who you don’t know call hospitals on video and somehow that is a legitimate authority?!?!
> 
> WOW is all I say at the sheer hypocrisy and stupidity of how you’ve conducted yourself in this debate.



  That is not an Omicron death.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> That is not an Omicron death.


And…


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> And…



  That's also not an Omicron death.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's also not an Omicron death.


Yup…. And?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Yup…. And?



  And neither is that.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> And neither is that.


Correct. What’s ur point?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Slade3200 said:


> Correct. What’s ur [sic] point?



  Whatever point there may be is not an Omicron death.


----------



## Slade3200

Bob Blaylock said:


> Whatever point there may be is not an Omicron death.


And?…


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Interesting… so when I cite John Hopkins, the Cleveland clinic, Mayo, health.com, the cdc, the WHO, and other orgs that are world leaders in medicine you respond saying that they are illegitimate authorities  on something as simple as defining what Pneumonia is….


Yes.  None of them are an authority over the word pneumonia.  None of them can change pneumonia from a bacterial infection into a viral infection.


Slade3200 said:


> You use my citation as an attack to say I’m a mindless drone who doesn’t think for myself….


Yup, because that's who you are and what you are doing.


Slade3200 said:


> But your definition is the correct one because it’s your philosophy and you don’t need an outside source telling you what a medical term means


I'm not appealing to philosophy. I'm appealing to etymology and science.


Slade3200 said:


> Then, when it comes to something you claim and I ask how you get your intel, you say you saw random people who you don’t know call hospitals on video and somehow that is a legitimate authority?!?!


Yes. Anyone is capable of investigative journalism, especially with recent technological advances.


Slade3200 said:


> WOW is all I say at the sheer hypocrisy and stupidity of how you’ve conducted yourself in this debate.


WOW is all I can say to you as well, and this is a discussion, not a debate.


----------



## EvMetro

Zero


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Yes. None of them are an authority over the word pneumonia. None of them can change pneumonia from a bacterial infection into a viral infection.


What is the authority that defines the word as only a bacterial infection?


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> What is the authority that defines the word as only a bacterial infection?


Immunology. Medicine. There is a reason why doctors tend to throw antibiotics at pneumonia (and that would be because it is a bacteriological infection).


----------



## Blaster

I'm enjoying my vacation.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> Immunology. Medicine. There is a reason why doctors tend to throw antibiotics at pneumonia (and that would be because it is a bacteriological infection).


Immunology and medicine are taught things. What legitimate authority teaches you that pneumonia is only bacterial. Sorry but this does require a reference. You can’t just make up the definitions of Illnesses


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Immunology and medicine are taught things. What legitimate authority teaches you that pneumonia is only bacterial. Sorry but this does require a reference. You can’t just make up the definitions of Illnesses


RQAA.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> RQAA.


Not answered. You dodged. Fact is my sources are very legitimate authorities while you can’t even come up with one


----------



## gfm7175

Slade3200 said:


> Not answered. You dodged. Fact is my sources are very legitimate authorities while you can’t even come up with one


I've already told you what I'm basing my position on.  You are basing yours on any random holy link that reinforces what you want to be true.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Not answered. You dodged. Fact is my sources are very legitimate authorities while you can’t even come up with one


This is not an omicon death.


----------



## Slade3200

gfm7175 said:


> I've already told you what I'm basing my position on.  You are basing yours on any random holy link that reinforces what you want to be true.


You say you’re basing on medical science. Well show me what authority you learned about medical science from. I posted articles from the top medical institutions in the world. If you have better ones supporting your narrative then show me. So far I’m no you have nothing but your own brain and what is apparently making up its own definitions to medical conditions. That’s not a strong argument


EvMetro said:


> This is not an omicon death.


yup… and?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Blaster said:


> I'm enjoying my vacation.
> 
> View attachment 714905



  She's cute, whoever she is, but she's not an Omicron death.


----------



## gfm7175

100 pages and no Omicron deaths have been presented...


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> yup… and?


Do you know what the purpose of this thread is?


----------



## EvMetro

gfm7175 said:


> 100 pages and no Omicron deaths have been presented...


It's amazing that lefties have fought for 2000 posts to establish the notion that there are omicon deaths to post.  2000 posts, and we are still at zero.


----------



## Slade3200

EvMetro said:


> Do you know what the purpose of this thread is?


Yes


----------



## EvMetro

Lefties think 2000 posts that do not include a single omicon death on a thread meant to post omicon deaths somehow looks good.  In the picture worth a thousand words, or 2000 in this case, we see lefties DESPERATE to post omicon deaths.  Not even a single one.  ZERO.


----------



## EvMetro

Slade3200 said:


> Yes


Zero.  Nada.  Zip.  Zilch.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Hey, EvMetro…

  The following story reminded me of this thread.

Tucker Carlson: Today there are more accused pedophiles at CNN than Americans who have died of the so-called Omicron variant​
  What is the toll now up to, of verifiable Omicron deaths?


----------

